# Queen Mum's Dancing in the Rain



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2011)

Houdini is a Mini LaMancha.   







He stands about 14 inches tall at the shoulder.  He weighs about 30 pounds. 

He is named Houdini because he is known to be able to escape any fence, any pen, at will.   He loves to roam around.  He's a bit wild and a free spirit.





Mama is a HUGE Alpine dairy goat.  She stands 36 inches plus at the shoulder and weighs in excess of 250 pounds.  She is a herd queen of exceptional intelligence.  But she is gentle and sweet to people and very wise.   She is a fierce herd queen and a firm disciplinarian.   Mama has a fancy registered name, but is called Mama, because she loves having babies and when not bred will steal a baby from a neglectful mother goat (by force if need be) and nurse it (coming immediately into milk).  She mothers everything.  Puppies, children, baby deer...  She will defend her herd to the death and has nearly given her life to that cause twice.

Brownie, is Mama's great grand daughter.    She is part 1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine  and 1/2 Oberhauslie.    She lives in the paddock with Mama.  She lost her mother to a bear when she was a wee baby.  She weighs about 100 pounds and is 6 months old.  She's about 30 inches tall and has a long way to grow.  





One day, Houdini wandered into Mama's paddock and decided that he liked the food in there.  And he was smitten with Mama.  Well, regular meals, plenty of food.  No competition for the does.  What virile buck wouldn't find satisfaction in that paddock.  And Mama's paddock was surrounded by the pens of the only other doe pens where the does weren't bred yet.  Girls everywhere.  Ripe for the picking.  The only problem is that all those does are Boer goats.   

They stand at the fence when they are in heat and call seductively to Houdini and wag their fluffy little tails at him.  And he puffs up his little chest and stands on a tire and blows raspberries and makes eyes at them for HOURS!  

But the real object of his most fond affections, wants NOTHING to do with him!

Mama rolls him down the hill if he comes anywhere near her.  Poor Houdini.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

Enjoyed your introduction of some of your herd members.   It's amazing how the different personalities and breeds mesh together to be a content herd.  And who becomes the Herd Leader.  Mama, as Herd Leader, looks very regal in her pic, and sounds loving, but in times makes her message clear.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 25, 2011)

Houdini is very aloof with me  but he follows Mama everywhere.  He preens for her and blows raspberries at her and murmurs to her.  She ignores him and chases him off.  I've been working to get him to come into the barn.   I started by putting a bucket of feed outside the door.  He would sneak in while I was milking and gobble it up as fast as he could.  I just kept moving it into the barn farther and farther.  

I had to tie Brownie up to keep her from eating his feed, and hers too, but it worked.  Finally one day, he got his courage up and marched all the way into the barn where Brownie was eating and started munching away in her trough.  Her pan is right next to the milking stand.  

Finally, Houdini got more bold.  He started pushing her away from her own feed trough and eating her feed.   I had to untie her so she could get something to eat.  

Now he stands at the gate at milking time, wagging his little tail and hollering for dinner.  I have to put a bucket between my feet while I milk so Brownie can get her share.  Several days ago, Houdini had gobbled up all of his feed and came over and put his head into Brownies bucket to eat.  I put my hand on his shoulder and he ran away immediately.  The next day, he just stood there.  

Then yesterday, I scratched his back and he didn't notice for a few minutes and arched his back as if he was thoroughly enjoying a good scratch.  Suddenly, he looked up and realized I was the one scratching, and panicked and ran out of the barn as fast as his little legs would carry him.

This morning, while I was milking he eyed me warily when he put his head in Brownie's bucket.  But I put my hand on his back anyway.  I gave him a quick scratch and he ran out of the barn but not quite as fast as he had yesterday.  He came right back in immediately and looked at me a couple times. Brownie head butted him out of her bucket.  

I think we have some progress.  

Maybe if I can conquer Houdini's fear of me, then I can start trying to coax Hobbit to join him in the paddock.  

This is Hobbit:






She's about Houdini's size and is always running around loose.  She needs a herd.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh dear,  trouble at the Queens house.  My housemates are difficult to live with and lately even more so.  Both of them are senior citizens, fiercely independent and somewhat difficult to reason with when in distress.   

We have quite a few elderly cats and dogs as well as goats,  so the place is like an old folks home for pets here.  With that comes the unavoidable loss of animals from attrition. The usual practice is to cremate the animals, because the land here is solid limestone.   Digging graves is extremely difficult.  Unfortunately due to the long severe drought in Texas,  the animals have been kept in the deep freeze for a long time.  Recently we've had a lot of deaths and thus, the freezer is full!   

The problem is that the both the lady of the house and the man of the house suffer terribly with each loss.  And the man of the house gets very upset  because he is  one who has to dispose of the bodies.   I have offered to help with this chore and been turned down flat!  Not only have I been rebuked for offering to help put the animals down, but my offer to help dig a trench to bury the animals  has been met with nearly violent refusal by the husband for trying to "one up" him. 

These are his pets, you see, and my guess is he feels that any help from outside doesn't honor them.  At least that is the only explanation I can think of...

He doesn't handle grief well...   Sigh!


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2011)

You know this cute little icon?      I need one with  the little guy running around and pulling out handfuls of hair and screaming!  Gah!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or maybe this one?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was a kid, my father nicknamed me Powerful Katinka.   Strong, sturdy looking, muscular.   I was stubborn as well.   Houdini reminds me of that.  A couple of days ago, Houdini was not in the Mama paddock.  He had worked his way out of her pen by head butting a part of the fence over and over again till it broke.  Then he dug his way out.   Little stinker!  Well, this morning he wanted his breakfast, as usual, but wouldn't come in the paddock.  SO today, I put my foot down.   I grabbed him by his little stinker horns and put a collar on him and carried him back to the paddock.  When I grabbed him he put up SUCH A FUSS!   He started screaming like I was choking him.   "Oh my god, I can't breath, this collar is choking me, I'm choking, I'm choking!"   

I set him down in the pen, still holding him firmly but gently and we had an eye to eye talk.  He was clearly NOT terrified, but very defiant.   I said,  "Houdini,  I am the boss goat.  Queen Mum.  I am your Herd Queen Mum.  Mama is the queen.  You may eat in MY barn.  You MUST sleep in MY barn.  (pet, pet.)   You may wander around outside of the paddock when I GIVE YOU PERMISSION.   (scratch, scratch)   (I gave him a treat, which he deigned to nibble out of my hand.)  Then you WILL come back to the paddock.  GOT IT!"   I'm quite sure he didn't understand a word of it but I know he understood my tone.  

I let him go and he tried to run away, but I still had the magic collar and rope on him.  He screamed like he was choking again and I picked him up and held him snugly and petted him and gave him a treat and let him down again.   He walked away with dignity then turned around and came and got another treat and let me scratch his back.  I took off the collar and he let me scratch his back.  He stalked off and laid in his corner.  I fixed the fence.  

Silly boy, he is only 14 inches tall.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow Sara, I really like your pictures and your journal. I am sorry to hear that your assistance is not welcomed where you are at and prayerfully that will change for the good. 

Houdinin is an awesome looking young lad. I cant imagine him head butting a fence until his freedom is gained but I suppose if you had all day to do something and set your mind to it, anything is possible. 

Thank you for the enjoyable read and I look forward to more of your postings.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2011)

Houdini is named because he can escape anything.  He has met his match.   ME.

Today one of Mama's kids, Flash Bangs got into the paddock with him.  Mama, as I mentioned is 36 inches at the shoulder and her kids are very large.  They were born back in June.  Here is Flash Bangs!   






He is almost as tall as Mama.  The funny thing is,  Flash Bangs lives up with the bucks, but he is still very much a baby.  He has a baby face and is not really a buck yet.  Today he was flirting with the girls across the fence.  Six HUGE boer goats.  And Houdini,  the Casanova of the yard, took exception and challenged Flash Bangs to a duel.  Usually Flash Bangs runs away from a fight up in the buck yard, but I guess he thought he could 'take' Houdini since that little guy weighs maybe 30 pounds to his 130.   The game was on.   

 Flash Bangs was out matched!   Houdini was knocking Flash Bangs around pretty good.   At one point Flash Bangs had Houdini by the head between his horns and lifted him up off the ground.  Houdini did some kind of twisting thing and got his hind legs on the ground and brought Flash Bangs to his knees.  Then he popped up and rolled him over and pushed with sheer muscle to move Flash Bangs across the yard about 5 feet.   He didn't hurt him, he just made him understand that he wasn't going to put up with that young whippersnapper messing with his girls.  He turned to go back to the girls and Flash Bangs foolishly got up and got back at it.   I had to drag Flash Bangs out of the paddock because the fight was going on and on.  

Houdini is only about a year old, but he is one TOUGH LITTLE BUCK!


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL... I would guess so with head butting fences to get out.

How did the name Flash Bangs come about?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

Flash Bangs had white bangs on his forehead when he was born.  You can barely see it now because he has such big horns.   So I called him Bangs for quite a while.  Then when he started getting horn buds it was just a little flash of bangs.  Thus his name was born.   

His twin, Trump Card,  was always trumping his brother for everything.   Milk, the best spot in the barn, climbing to the highest spot on the tree branch, he always trumped his brother.  And he has zebra stripes on his butt.  He was first born and the bigger of the two.  

Both boys are very exotic looking goats.  Almost African looking in the face and body.   Nice straight backs,  beautiful faces.  Long graceful legs.  They are tall and stately looking, I think anyway.  And they are both gentle and sweet.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

Well,  this morning,  I was milking and heard a ruckus in the upper paddock.  The bucks were trampling all over a Mini Lamancha who was in heat.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Fifteen bucks of all sizes fighting over one tiny little doe.  Poor little thing, she was all curled in a ball and barely able to move.

I picked her up and carried her into Mama's pasture with Houdini and Brownie.  She was bloated, probably from running endlessly, and just exhausted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is the same size as Houdini who is pretty much a gentleman with the ladies.  He made overtures but he left her alone while I got a bunch of stuff ready to tend to her.  

She's pretty wild.  So I picked her up and put her on my lap and held her tight.  I started petting her and brushing her.  Her reaction was pretty funny.  It was like this:   "Oh my God, she's BRUSHING ME!  NO.  NOT THAT!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She started to shake and act all panicked.   Then she suddenly realized I was doing something good.  She relaxed and enjoyed it.     

Next I gave her a drench with some baking soda in it, molasses, probiotics, selenium, vitamin B, minerals, red cell, and a bunch of other stuff to help her tummy feel better along with Safeguard.  She started to panic again when I gave her the drench and then realized it tasted good.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then she started sucking it down like a baby with a bottle.   She relaxed into my lap and fell asleep!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gave her a CD/T shot and she didn't even notice.

Afterwards, Houdini bred her.   No problem.  I'm going to leave her in Mama's paddock for now so she can "recover".  I don't think she needs to be in a big paddock with a bunch of bucks competing for feed and space.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh dear.  Another wild day on the ranch in Texas.  I got up to milk.   Ho Hum.   Little Pickle (the newest doe in Mama's paddock)  was out in the drizzly rain.  She's looking a bit better today.   She was up at the top of the hill hanging out.   

Houdini came to greet me at the fence this morning looking all dapper and swashbuckling around.  I think he was happy to have had a date with Little Pickle last night.  He is warming up to me rather nicely and getting to the point where he will actually let me touch him once in a while.  

Mama flounced out of the barn, because I was a bit late for milking and Brownie met me at the gate, excited for her morning repast.   Mama's milk volume is way down.  I'm not sure why.  I've upped the hay quality and am feeding more alfalfa. I've changed the feed from sweet feed to a better home mix with a bit more variety that Mama likes.   Maybe Ian got to her and she is bred?   I'm thinking I should dry her up.   

Houdini was pigacious as usual with his morning breakfast and Little Pickle didn't come in the barn.  I don't think she knows that the food is in there.  I'm hoping she will take a hint pretty soon, so she doesn't stay out in the rain.   I'm going to have to fix the milk stand so I can keep her on it.  (the stanchion is too big for her head.)  I need to groom her and work on her tiny little baby sized feet.

Brownie got a nice brush down as did Mama.  Boy do they love to be brushed.  Brownie is utterly silent and appreciative. She stands and just leans into me.  She closes her eyes and makes baby noises.  She is so sweet.  Brownie is such a sweet, gentle shy little creature.  She is very trusting.  Mama on the other hand, just revels in being brushed.  She looks up with adoration when I brush her and then she turns around and literally shows me where she wants me to brush by pushing the brush with her nose to the right spot.   It makes me smile.   She LOVES to have her face brushed.  She chases Brownie away if she interrupts the 'spa treatment' she so 'richly deserves' as queen of the herd.

I can hardly wait until I can get Houdini to stand still for a brush down.  He would look so handsome all brushed out.  It takes a lot of trust for a goat to allow that kind of intimacy though.  But it also allows for enough close contact that you can really examine a goat without them knowing it.  Eyes, ears, nose, tummy, bottom, legs, feet can all be checked while cuddling and brushing a goat.  You can listen to quiet breathing, feel the rumen for sounds, feel the belly and skin for lumps.  You really get to know an animal that way.  

Of course, after I brushed the goats in Mama's paddock I had gone out to get the mail (about 1/2 mile away) and when I came back all hell broke loose.  There was Pecos, our "LGD" on the wrong side of the fence in our neighbors  600 acre hunting "pasture".  

Their fence is a mess and the goats get onto their property EVERY day.   Every day, more of the herd gets out as the hole gets bigger.   The farm hand that works for them won't listen to me about how to fix the problem.  Apparently, Pecos,  went with the goats today.  Up until a couple days ago, only the does were getting out because they have smaller horns.  But lately, the bucks have been getting out.   For that matter, I could get out.   While I was getting the mail, the landlord found one of the bucks with a BIG set of horns upside down and struggling, barely alive, entangled in the farmhands latest attempt to repair the fence.     

The boss had to go to work and was swearing and yelling and screaming at his wife and she was in a panic about the dog, who wouldn't come back on to the property.   (He does that when he is frustrated - takes it out on all the people around him.)   I went and got the dog, who was thirsty and tired.  The landlord, was relieved because he loves that dog, and gave him big hugs and a bone and then went to work.

I went and gave the goat a drench, some baking soda, some banamine, pumped some water into him until he was able to pee, got him on his feet, and brushed him down good and vigorously until he was able to stand on his own and walk around without falling over.  And I made sure he burped a bunch and pooped.  Then I fixed the fence temporarily.  He's still weak and shouldn't be with the herd yet, but he's much better.   Thank God for Banamine.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

I forgot to mention!  Ian got to breed a girl yesterday.  This is Ian Artemis Flan.  My foundation buck.   1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine, 1/2 Oberhauslie.   






This is the doe, Ding.   1/2 Boer, 1/2 La Mancha.






So the kids will be Nubian, Alpine, Boer, Oberhauslie  and La Mancha.  

They should be pretty cute!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!  Big thunder and lightening today!   TONS of rain.  But since I come from a rainy state where flooding is the norm, I prepped for the rain weeks ago after the last flood when the barn was awash in mud.  I had set up Pecos pen so that she wasn't chest deep in mud this time.  

Last time the mud was so deep she was literally walking chest deep in years of mud that has been allowed to accumulate in her pen.  I dug all of it out over about two weeks except for about 4 square feet of it.  It is about 18 inches high.  That last 4 square feet, I left in and put a pallet on top of it with carpet on that.   I figured that she could use it as a "flood pad" like they do in Washington.  There the farmers put hills in the flood fields and the cows climb up on the hills when it floods so they don't drown.   The next thing I did was clear out the drainways under the corrugated Tin wall siding on the barn in her pen so the water could drain out the sides when it comes rushing in to the barn during a rainstorm.   And I trenched around the outside of the barn so it would run around the outside of the barn and down the hill.   I also put some sandbags (well mudbags - feedbags filled with dirt) around the door of his pen to direct the water flow away from the opening to her pen.

Sure enough, it mostly worked.  Pecos was high and dry on her pallet this morning!  YAY Pecos~!

I don't know who put up the siding, but they put it over the bottom of the concrete so when the rain comes in, it's got nowhere to go.  The floor is sloped to allow the rainwater to drain out the sides of the barn, but some idiot put up corrugated and blocked the drainage.   There should also be a drainway around the sides of the barn.   

I can understand why he got overwhelmed with it, but the Landlord didn't understand the engineering of the barn and has compounded the problem causing it to get worse every year. He has allowed the drainway to get blocked with mud and junk and hasn't kept it clear so the stuff all runs into the barn.  Then he blocked the back of each level so it doesn't run from level to level and out the back on the lower side so the mud just keeps building up at the top level and all the nasty crap filters through to the next level.   

I would fix it immediately if I had the cooperation of the landlord, but he just stands around and gets angry at me for doing it.  He makes sarcastic remarks and tells me how useless it is.  Then he blows up at me and one day got threatening about it.  So I just fixed Pecos' pen because I couldn't watch him suffering any more.  I think I'll just work on each pen, one at a time.  If I keep working away at it until I move out, at least the problem will gradually get better. He is bound by a sense of frustration and has virtually given up.  It makes me sad.  I've seen pictures of this farm when they got it.  It was beautiful.  That's what alcoholism does to people.  It robs them of their drive and sense of purpose.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks!   

My grandchildren called me this morning and sang Happy Birthday on the phone before going to school.  It made my day!   This adds more smiles!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

OK, I think Jelly Bean is a better name for the new little goat in Mama's paddock.  She reminds me of a Jelly Bean.  She came into the barn yesterday to have breakfast out of the rain and now she is eating out of a feed bucket.   She is very shy, but I think she will eventually get over that.  She's already looking MUCH better.   I love it when the goats start to brighten up and settle in.  She seems like a calm little girl.  

Brownie was very happy and capricious today.  She was hopping around and looking very youthful.  When I came into the paddock this evening she was leaping around for joy.  Jumping off of rocks and kicking up her little hooves.  She looked quite pleased about something.  She has taken to coming up behind me and nudging me gently to get head rubs.  Then if I don't respond she grabs the hem of my shirt and gives it a tug.  She won't let go until I rub her on the head.  Then she leans against me with the most satisfied look and closes her eyes.  Brownie is very tactile.  I really enjoy those quiet moments with her.

I took Ian and the boys out to graze today too.  They are getting kind of thin.  They need more grazing time.  They just aren't getting enough to eat up with the older bucks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

I Love to make cheese!   So far I have aging in my closet (in a foam cooler)  5 pounds each of Cheddar, Gouda, Robiola and Asiago.  I also have 7 pounds of Feta Cheese.   In the refrigerator is 3 pounds of Camembert, a pound and a half of Feta/Garlic/herb cheese spread.  One pound of mystery/ Sara made up italian style cheese.  And something, that I made and can't remember, but it's really yummy, grated spaghetti cheese.   

I can't decide what to make next!  Romano, Swiss, Gruyere, Roquefort, Gorgonzola or Stilton.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful cheese making.   You are making me    No opinion on what you should make next.  Looking forward to what you decide.  

And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your successful cheese making.   You are making me    No opinion on what you should make next.  Looking forward to what you decide.
> 
> And Happy Belated Birthday!


Thanks.  My grandchildren called me yesterday morning before going to school and sang Happy Birthday on the phone.  It made me smile all day! Now I think I shall small all day today.

 I think I'm going to make Gorgonzola.  It sounds yummy and I haven't made any blue cheese for a while.  I decided I need some more color in my day.  And, it's an interesting cheese to make.  It takes two steps.   

Mama gave me LOTS of milk this morning.  Almost 3/4 of a gallon of milk.  

But I think she is pregnant.  I wonder how long I should milk her before drying her off.  

I believe Ian is the daddy.  Certainly NOT Houdini.   That would be impossible since he is only 14 inches tall and Mama is 36 inches tall.  How could he possibly reach!   Although,   he is a determined little fella, it would RUIN my breeding program of trying to select for very big pack goat bucklings.  I don't think anyone would be interested in mini pack goats with penchant for escaping any fence and the determination to mate with does of of any size regardless of her level of interest. 

The babies might make good cart goats if the carts are very small.  Although after watching him push my 130 pound bucking across the paddock the other day, the kids might make good bulldozer goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 17, 2011)

Bulldozer goat!    Cheap labor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just a few treats, water  and browse and they'd be ready for work!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm kind of wondering how I could train for a bulldozer goat.  Maybe rig up a padded thing like they do for football practice.  Then teach the goat to push for a treat.   Houdini is endlessly persistant about bashing things.   Especially if there is a doe in heat on the other side, or another bigger (much bigger buck).  I could put a rutting buck in a cage on one side and Houdini on the other side and then he could bulldoze my driveway all day long.  Every time he bashes the pad, a treat drops down into a little pan.   Boy, I could get that driveway smoothed out in a BIG hurry.  Eventually I wouldn't need the other buck and I could rig it up so he has a harness so he wouldn't hurt his little noggin.  (Not that Houdini would notice.)


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I Love to make cheese!   So far I have aging in my closet (in a foam cooler)  5 pounds each of Cheddar, Gouda, Robiola and Asiago.  I also have 7 pounds of Feta Cheese.   In the refrigerator is 3 pounds of Camembert, a pound and a half of Feta/Garlic/herb cheese spread.  One pound of mystery/ Sara made up italian style cheese.  And something, that I made and can't remember, but it's really yummy, grated spaghetti cheese.
> 
> I can't decide what to make next!  Romano, Swiss, Gruyere, Roquefort, Gorgonzola or Stilton.


Now I REALLY REALLY REALLY wish we could hire you on our farm.  I would just love to learn to make all that cheese.  

I enjoy the stories of Houdini, I just love him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

If I was closer, I'd just drive over and show you the ropes.  Cheese is FUN to make.  It's a bit time consuming, but it's not very difficult.  Just takes a bit of patience.  The best part is when you make a really good one you get to eat it and share it with other people.  It's kind of addicting to make, though.  Eventually, it's like zucchini.   You find yourself leaving your excess cheese on peoples doorstep, ringing the bell and running away fast.  

Maybe we should all have an "online seminar".   I would be happy to lead one.  

As for Houdini,  isn't he a hoot.  Everyday he makes me just laugh.  Mama and the other goats do that too though.  Brownie keep frolicking in the paddock lately.   I just want to burst out singing or something when I see her.  She reminds me of this little icon...  

Brownie   

For that matter, they all have little icons:

Mama      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ian    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trump Card & Flash Bangs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Houdini   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jelly Bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Motu


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

I love that look Mama gets on her face when she is paying VERY close attention to something.   





We went for a walk today and she was paying close attention to where we were going.  Every few feet she would stop and look around her; check out her surroundings; perk up her ears and listen for a moment.   I noticed she was pooping a lot all along the way as well.  She was hyper alert.  She is very beautiful in that condition.






We got to a certain point and she wouldn't go any further.  She heard the dog bark from the pasture above and turned around and headed back.  It was amazing but she followed her exact footsteps back the way we came.  EXACTLY.  I realized she had been marking the trail by memorizing her surroundings and the sounds along the way and by pooping.  (Talk about Hansel and Gretel and a trail of crumbs!  

When she got a little confused she leaned down and smelled for her poop.  Even when she got to familiar territory, she still retraced her exact path.  Around this tree, that rock, next to that fence post.  Mama is an amazingly alert and astute goat.  I am in awe of her.  Brownie in the meantime was oblivious.   That is why Mama is herd queen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

♥


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, and a couple weeks ago, someone informed me that goats were rather dumb. lol

I'll admit Socrates is dumb.  I tie him at feeding time.......and he picked up his collar, but left his lead.  Stupid goat.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> If I was closer, I'd just drive over and show you the ropes.  Cheese is FUN to make.  It's a bit time consuming, but it's not very difficult.  Just takes a bit of patience.  The best part is when you make a really good one you get to eat it and share it with other people.  It's kind of addicting to make, though.  Eventually, it's like zucchini.   You find yourself leaving your excess cheese on peoples doorstep, ringing the bell and running away fast.
> 
> Maybe we should all have an "online seminar".   I would be happy to lead one.


Well, now better be careful what you volunteer for because you just might get called on it  

Let's see...

Go to the Recipe  forum
Start a thread called Cheese making for Beginners Class in Session (or something like that)
And start teaching

That's how RTG started the photography lessons and contests.

If you want to go for it


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

Love your Momma.  What a pretty goat she is!     And your tales of Houdini still make me giggle when thinking of him.  Thanks for the chuckle.  YOu have no idea how it helps me make it through some low days.  

Also glad to see your course on cheese making.  Thanks for spreading your wealth of knowledge for the rest of us who raise their hands.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I keep it zipped up around Emmy, lol.


----------



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)

77 - You'll slip up one of these days and I'll drag a project out of you  


QM - Awesome!  Looking forward to reading and maybe participating in your cheese course


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Love your Momma.  What a pretty goat she is!     And your tales of Houdini still make me giggle when thinking of him.  Thanks for the chuckle.  YOu have no idea how it helps me make it through some low days.
> 
> Also glad to see your course on cheese making.  Thanks for spreading your wealth of knowledge for the rest of us who raise their hands.


Those goats make me smile every day.  

Today, Brownie went to nudge me in the butt for a head rub and missed.  She ended up with her head between my legs.  She twisted her head up to look me in the face.  "Head rub, please."    There I am standing  with a milk bucket in one hand and a grain bucket in the other and I couldn't move, and she wasn't about to move to let me off the hook.  If I put the grain bucket down, the other goats would be all over me for the grain.  So we duck walked to the fence so I could hang the grain bucket up.  I gave her some head rubs and THEN she backed out.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her about this butt nudging thing of hers.  There is a time and a place...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

Houdini is "nesting" with Jelly Bean.   Hmmm..  What is that all about?  He's been strutting his stuff for weeks and now he's Nesting?   Could he be coming out of RUT?  Not my little bull dozer!   

Every night he snuggles up with her and now they are nesting on the hillside, content and close.  Could domestic tranquility be taking over?  Could he be getting over his infatuation with Mama?  Or is he resting up and plotting with Jelly Bean planning his next escape?   This remains to be seen.

In the meantime, I have made some hockey puck goat cookies for the goats to share.  They love them.  I'm doling them out in small doses so they will all begin to get used to me giving them treats.  One little inquisitive doe has decided that she will let me brush her in exchange for treats.   Perhaps she will have conversations with the other does and convince them that brushing is pleasant and soon they will all be getting brushies. 

At that point, they will all be in my clutches.  I will have them over a proverbial barrel of ecstasy and then they will be in my power.  Come kidding time, they will be docile as cats in a cardboard box full of catnip.  Mwah hah hah hah hahhhhh!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, and the neighbor has finally decided to try and really fix the fence so the herd doesn't get up into his hunting pasture.  Today his farmhand climbed OVER the 8 foot fence with barbed wire on top and was on our side of the fence moving BIG rocks along the bottom of the fence.  The problem is he doesn't realize that the first time it rains, those rocks will wash right down the hill because some of them float.  If a rock that is 2 cubic feet can be unearthed without tools and lifted by a small man and moved 10 feet, then it is light enough to be picked up by a few cubic yards of rushing water roaring down a steep hill (25% grade).   DUH!  

I offered to help the guy make permanent repairs to the fence and he turned me down.  Oh well...  his fix will keep the goats in the pasture for a couple days anyway.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Note that Houdini is standing on the tippy tops of the pallet that is wired to the fence?   This is the same pallet that he previously bashed a whole it to escape.






He has just sprayed himself with Houdini Perfume because he is showing off for Little Butt on the other side of the fence.   






Little Butt is pregnant with his progeny.   She is smaller than Houdini.  Standing about 12 inches in height.  She is very tiny, but she has a bit of a Houdini personality.   Oye Vey!

It looks like Houdini is planning another escape, this time OVER the fence.   

By the way, have you met Jelly Bean?   She is a little taller than Houdini, but much more shy. Jelly Bean lives in Mama's paddock. The buck behind her (Big Red is lying down.)  Note that Jelly Bean is about the size of his head.  Big Red is smaller than Mama, but his head is much bigger than hers.  Big Red is a painted Boer. 






I don't know what to call this little girl.  She is a little bigger than Jelly Bean.  She's expecting babies too.  We don't know who the father is.  But she is very sweet and she LOVES my goat cookies.  She climbs all OVER me for those cookies.  In fact, she lets me pet her and brush her for those cookies.  She lets me give her mineral and worm drench in exchange for my goat cookies.  She climbs in my lap for those cookies.   Any ideas on a nick name for her?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Note that Houdini is standing on the tippy tops of the pallet that is wired to the fence?   This is the same pallet that he previously bashed a whole it to escape.
> 
> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j468/sarazwork/SAM_0295-1.jpg
> 
> ...


Love the story. It won't let me see the pictures though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I can see the pictures now!  Good Job. The last goat looks like a Sandy perhaps.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

I think you should name the last goat "Cookie"


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

This fella likes my cookies a well.  I don't know his name yet.  He has one.  






And here are a few of the upper paddock herd.  Just hanging out after stealing a few of my cookies from my pockets.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely view of all the goats.  

Your little girl, the one with no name.  Every time I see her pic I think the name Amber.  Just me. 

Jelly Bean has a sweet face. 


Houdini is something, standing on that fence like that.  Little goat with a big attitude.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

I was thinking last night, I should call her Pecan Sandy (Like the Keebler Elves) because she is a Texas goat - famous for pecans. She reminds me a bit of an elf.    We have another one who is an Amber.   (a name I really like.)   We also have a goat that I already call Cookie Monster.  (Sorry RTG.)  

Houdini is a goat with an attitude.  He just cracks me up.  When he was spraying himself with Houdini Perfume, he was standing on three legs on that pallet.  Like it was nothing to be up there.  I can hardly wait to get a picture of him all majestic and "manly", head up and looking royal.  

He didn't look so royal and majestic last night huddled in the barn under Mama's belly shaking like a leaf  in fear of the thunder and lightning.   It was TOO cute.  Mama was standing there chewing her cud and eating hay like it was nothing.  But Brownie and Houdini were looking pretty scared.   I have found his Achilles heal.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Houdini.  If you ever decide he needs a new home send him my way.  He would love my LaMancha Jazzie and her beautiful daughters, Bayou and Dixie.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

When it rains it pours and hails and all hail breaks loose around here.   The fencing job the farmhand did in the upper paddock held... for the most part, but some of it came down because a few rocks just floated away.   Now one of the goats is stuck up there in the hunting pasture.  I can't figure out how to get her back in.  One of the rocks washed down and left a little one way hole.  The goats can crawl under one way, if they are small enough, but they can't crawl back.  

My water/flood way worked pretty well and all but one paddock kept the goats and dogs high and dry this morning.   That one, the shelter fell apart because the tarp wasn't secure.  Poor girls were out in the rain huddled against the side of the barn for protection.  I guess I had better get to it today when the landlord gets back.  

I went out to check on everyone this morning when the sun came out and Holy Ghost, i was mobbed for cookies.  And everyone let me pat them and brush them.  Everyone, that is but Jelly Bean.   

I had better get busy making about 1000 more cookies.    I have about 300 of them left, but At this rate they are not going to last given that we have 60 goats.  I'm going to have to get a smaller ice cream scoop.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats it.  I give up!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 22, 2011)

psst! Please may I have secret goat cookie recipe so maybe my boys will love me too, like my girls do.


you give up?
How about you your boy with no name call him George, as in you pet him and love him and call him George?


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 22, 2011)

The last one made me think, Peanut.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a degree in physics, chemistry and calculus.  My last year of school, my professors sat me down and told me that I should not work in my chosen field because of my general clumsiness because I was a danger to the public at large.  While I was in college a number of accidents occured where my whole department had to be rescued from the lab because of me.  (I attempted suicide that night.)  As a result I studied Neuropsychology at a graduate level.   After college I had an 8 year career as a paramedic, worked as a firefighter for several years during that time and as a hostage negotiator 4 years as a vet tech, and I worked in the medical field, .    Then I raised two sons who are grown now.  I also have an adopted daughter. 

I am extremely clumsy and have had some serious accidents including falling out of a 3rd story window onto my head on pavement.    I was battered by my kids father.  So we hid from him and I lived in poverty for years.  When my kids grew up I worked as a teacher in Korea for 5 years.  But before that I worked as an educational/legal advocate.   I have never made any money at it.  

I am also handicapped.  I have epilepsy from falling out of the window and I also have asthma, diabetes, tourettes syndrome and aspergers syndrome.  But because of my handicaps, I am odd.  I also have a high IQ.   It's a handicap. I have a phenomenal memory.  (aspergers does that to you.) 


I have a memory like a trap.  When I explain something it is textbook.  I don't like arguments.  I am sick of arguments.  I don't like people who are nasty and vindictive and angry.  I don't like people  who are snitty and snotty and angry.  



My last place of residence foreclosed (I was a renter and I had to move.) So I moved to Texas.  But my trailer fell apart on the way here and everything I own including my clothes, and food got left behind in Washington State.   And I am stuck here.  In a tiny little room.  My world has slowly shrunk until there is nothing left but this tiny little room.

I don't get to see my kids, I don't get to see my grandkids.  My friends are all in Washington.  I thought I could start over here and make new friends, but the people I am living with are either angry or  depressed or hysterical and who drink too much.  The least little thing sets them off.  It's drama all the time around here.  And they are horrible bigots.  One of them is violent.  and get this! 

My animals don't judge me.  They don't call me a liar.  They don't question what I do.  They don't demand to know what book I read it in.  But they are healthy and happy and they look at me every day and are doing well.

I'm going back to them.

I give up.


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

Reading your post makes it clear that you are a strong person - a survivor.  Give up?  From what you just posted it sounds like you're not a quitter.  I hope you're able to find a position soon that allows you to get out of your current situation.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I could afford and had the room to have you move here


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 23, 2011)

I knew there was a reason I liked you.  A survivor, given gifts that can be curses and you have made the best of them.  I read that statement and I realize, with worse luck that life could have been mine and I do not think I could have survived it.  I too am very clumsy with a debilitatingly high IQ.  

I was blessed with wonderful grandparents who taught me well, which made up for a mother who was ashamed of her clutsy daughter.  I worked as a paramedic when I couldn't get into PT school after my Biology degree and then figured out Grandaddy was right I am better with machines than people so I got my engineering degree.  

I wish so much you could have had my good fortune that things could have turned as well for you.  If we had the money to hire you, I would invite you here in a second.  I could learn so much from you.  

Things will get better, because you will make them so.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 23, 2011)

Hang in there Queen Mum.  I would bring you here in a heartbeat but people like us aren't welcomed here in the city state of new jersey.   Try helping and it's not the cause they want because they are happily sucking from that cause, and you become the UGLY Monster.  

Life sucks sometimes.  And people suck even worse.  Know about vindictive angry people because I grew up in a family (mother, father, sister brother, uncles, aunts, cousins) that are very vindictive and feel they have a certain "pecking" order that must be adhered too.  And if you are not part of that "pecking" order, well you become the scape goat for all their problems even if you didn't cause them.   Even blaming a child because they didn't like his father.  

Completely cut all those "life suckers" out of my life and it's just me and my DH now.   Don't give up on YOURSELF.  You are strong.   Things will work out in time.  

Go play with your goats.  Animals are the only ones that give you love "unconditionally".  My bunnies and dog Jake help me and mine.  

Sending  from New Jersey


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 23, 2011)

I truly hope you can find a place for you and your goats, so you can get away from the poisonous people you are with now


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2011)

Where have you been Sara? I have been missing the insight and knowledge you have, and hearing about Houdinis adventures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Where have you been Sara? I have been missing the insight and knowledge you have, and hearing about Houdinis adventures!


Please come back you make this site a better place !!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I miss your sense of humor!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know can anyone bring her back ????


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Humanity. It is such a cruel and hurtful element in life. One thing I asked my teacher in High School was this: "Without the human element in this world, would there be evil?" My teacher gave me a stern look. I look up to this woman as role model and she means a lot to me. She told me, "Chris. That is a question I want you to answer before I die."

Humanity is what causes this world to be evil. Have you ever seen an animal act against its instincts to be vile to you? No. 

Even though we are cruel and malevolent, we cannot give up hope. Hope is what will change those around us. Those of us who are strong and know the hardships of life need to be there for those who are lost and cruel. Humanity cannot continue if there is not some ounce of hope left to kindle the fire of love and faith. We have to believe in ourselves and one another. 

You can do it, Sara! We love you. I have never met you, and I have only been around for a few weeks, but if there is one think I know, its that through all you have been through, you can make it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Humanity. It is such a cruel and hurtful element in life. One thing I asked my teacher in High School was this: "Without the human element in this world, would there be evil?" My teacher gave me a stern look. I look up to this woman as role model and she means a lot to me. She told me, "Chris. That is a question I want you to answer before I die."
> 
> Humanity is what causes this world to be evil. Have you ever seen an animal act against its instincts to be vile to you? No.
> 
> ...


Ohh ..


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 1, 2011)

> Humanity. It is such a cruel and hurtful element in life. One thing I asked my teacher in High School was this: "Without the human element in this world, would there be evil?" My teacher gave me a stern look. I look up to this woman as role model and she means a lot to me. She told me, "Chris. That is a question I want you to answer before I die."
> 
> Humanity is what causes this world to be evil. Have you ever seen an animal act against its instincts to be vile to you? No.
> 
> Even though we are cruel and malevolent, we cannot give up hope. Hope is what will change those around us. Those of us who are strong and know the hardships of life need to be there for those who are lost and cruel. Humanity cannot continue if there is not some ounce of hope left to kindle the fire of love and faith. We have to believe in ourselves and one another.


The profundity of your words displays wisdom and insight rarely witnessed today. I can't tell you the last time I've read something so truthful and moving.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Fer sure. You need to get on back here to the message boards on BYH. Stat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)

SARA WE MISS YOU!!!!

PLEASE COME BACK


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Come back SARA !!! you were the first person to post on my journal ... you made me so happy !! You make this site a great place !!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.   I haven't been ignoring you or sulking.  I have been unavailable for a while.  









Just so you know, I am somewhat clueless about what makes people feel uncomfortable and tend to offend people without knowing it.  So let me know directly if I upset you.  OK, otherwise I will continue to blather on and will never know what I said or did to piss you off.   I don't like conflict and as a result of a recent one, I will be here but on a limited basis.  That has nothing to do with y'all.  It's just the fallout from something else that happened years ago and I learned to stay out of those kind of conflicts for my own peace of mind.

In the meantime,  here is the latest update on Houdini!





Poor Houdini,  I tortured him endlessly about a week ago.

Snowflake was in heat.  I thought she was bred but she jumped the fence and into Mama's paddock. Snowflake is quite a bit bigger than he is and I'm not sure she is bred.  She was very cooperative and at one point even backed up to his favorite tire so he could get some height.   Houdini covered her about 20 times until his little legs were so weak he just fell over backwards with his little pizzle sticking out.  At that point he could just stand at her side and give her kisses and nuzzle her neck.  I led her back to her enclosure and the two of them stood at the fence for the next four hours blowing kisses through the fence, much to the consternation of Opie the 14 year old wether who was having some kind of hormone problem and who kept bashing the fence in a fit of jealousy.  (I have a video recording to prove it.) 

We had a BIG storm that night and it rained *BUCKETS*.   This was a welcome relief for those of us who live in Texas.  But, when it rains here, the floodgates of heaven open up we get a torrential downpour. 






Houdini took advantage of the situation and climbed a pallet.  He leaped  into Snowflakes enclosure to spend the night with his latest fling.  Unfortunately, there was no cover for him.  He spent a cold miserable night in the open getting soaking wet.  When I found him this morning he was covered in mud and ready to come home.   

Of course, you know this meant a collar and a leash.  Having left his enclosure once before, I decided he needed a collar so I could have better control of him from now on.   He screamed bloody murder.  Crying, theatrics, rolling on the ground.  I stood and waited silently until he realized it wasn't working.   He stood up.  I tried leading him out of the enclosure.   Snowflakes enclosure has a very narrow gate so I had to carry him out.  

Oh the shame of it!  The indignity.  Once out, I let him roam (on the end of a LONG LEASH)  so he could feel some return of his dignity.  I did take him (read drag) to a bucket of feed.  And I had a smaller collar on him this time.  I set him at the bucket and he gobbled the feed down.  I brushed him good and gave him another talking too.  When I started brushing him, he was horrified and acted as if I was ripping his skin off.  Except he sort of liked it.  So he stood munching on his grain and "tolerating" it.  

Then I picked him up to check his feet and his tummy.  OH HORROR!    He gave me the stink eye.  But he sat quietly in my lap while I scratched his back and examined his tummy and feet.  I noticed that the collar I had put on him was the same size as the one that I use on my 130 pound buck.  It was almost too small.  That boy has a BIG neck!

After all that "torture and abuse", I gave him some drench, minerals, worm medicine, probiotics, vitamins and red cell just for good measure.  I debated the red cell, fearing that giving him an extra boost might make him healthier than he already is and perhaps more energetic.  He clamped his little mouth SHUT TIGHT.  I was ready.  I had my drenching gun and slipped it in the side of his mouth and pushed the plunger.  The screaming was ear splitting.  Of course, it only lasted until he realized he liked the taste.  

"ACK, this is poison."  Nummer, nummer, nummer.  "I...  WILL... NOT... SWALLOW. "  Nummer, Nummer, NUMMER!  "How dare you poison me with this tasty stuff?!"  Nummer, nummer, Nummer.  "Oh my God.  I've swallowed every last drop! You cruel person."  Nummer, nummber, lick, lick.  I need to lick the drench gun to get it off the end of the tip of the thing."  Lick,  lick.  "Wait a minute, I'm not finished!

What a little poo head!

I had to drag him back to Mama's enclosure.  I brushed him some more for good measure and am making him wear his collar which he showed off to Mama and the girls and pranced around like he was something special.  Then I gave him a new shelter in his favorite laying down spot.  He has made sure to pee on it and won't let anyone else near it.  

Well since then, he has been kind of dancing away at the feed trough avoiding me to keep from me grabbing him, but he has grown "soft" what with all this food and stuff.  I've collared him twice and asserted my Queen Mum dominance.  I make him look me in the eye and have twice had to throw him.  He's getting gradually to get the idea that I am in charge.  The expression on his face is slowly changing from one of defiance to one of acceptance that I AM indeed in charge.  He still struts around the pasture when I'm not there, but he knows that I am the master of food and scratchies.  He knows that I won't hurt him.  He knows that I am going to touch him.  He knows that he is not allowed to be in charge of me.  

Now he follows me around.  I don't expect a puppy.  But I expect respect.  And he's starting to give that to me.  Trust will eventually follow.   And I officially own him.  

Ah, Houdini...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 1, 2011)

Hurray!  Welcome back!  And of course I got a good laugh from your post  That was just too funny!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

WELCOME BACK !!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 1, 2011)

GREAT posting!! I think all bucks are like that


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay!!! Glad ur back & Houdini bowed to the queen mum


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome back! It is so nice to have you back!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sad...  I asked the Land Lady if I could go in and check on the teen pen because she wants me to sell some of her stock.  She said OK.  There are about 8 goats in the enclosure.   It's about 25 feet by 14 feet wide.   The landlady said the goats in there have been there for two years.  

Then she told me the LL has not let them out the whole time!   They eat in there and live in there.   The outdoor area is 4 feet wide by 14 feet long.        The LL has been feeding them by throwing the hay and feed over the top of the enclosure everyday for MONTHS.  It has been inaccessible for anyone to get into it as long as I have been here.  (3 months)  AND it was obvious that no one has gone in there for a LOT LONGER THAN THAT!    

I scrubbed the scum out of the water trough and took a dead mouse out of it.   Then I  and gave everyone CD/T shots, minerals, probios, trimmed hooves (badly in need).  Way in the back was a VERY tiny little doe.  She was the size of a newborn.  She clearly had not grown since birth. She looked HUGELY pregnant and extremely ill.    

I told the Landlady about her and immediately started treatment. She clearly had pneumonia.  Her hair looked like it was falling out.  And she was one very sick little girl. The LL said she'd been like that for weeks!  WEEKS!  He thought she was just pregnant!She was Not pregnant.  She died the next day of an obstructed bowel and pneumonia.    The pain she must have been in!      

I want to SCREAM in frustration.


----------



## RPC (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW that is horrible.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)

glad you are back!
    landlady


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 1, 2011)

The only thing that kept me restrained with the Landlord is that the other goats in the enclosure look pretty healthy.  

I wormed all of them and made the landlord promise to turn the bucks out with the other goats.  (there are three)  He won't release the does out in the paddock until we fix the fence and can separate the bucks from the does in the outdoor paddock   (Three of them  are disbudded mini La Manchas.  I just hope I can get them sold before that.  They are sweet, gentle little does.  The other two does are absolutely beautiful silver does.  

The three bucks are gorgeous.  One of them is a small mini La Mancha with the most exquisite brown, black and tan coloring.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to defend neglect at all, but many times I find it to be people with animals that have no clue as too how to care for them or what they need.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Not to defend neglect at all, but many times I find it to be people with animals that have no clue as too how to care for them or what they need.


Ditto.

BTW, glad to see you back Queen Mum.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> BTW, glad to see you back Queen Mum.
> 
> K


Thanks K...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2011)

All right, I went out and looked carefully at bottoms today.  CLEARLY, Brownie is pregnant.   

Her bottom is more poochy than it was last month.  And her belly suddenly looks suspiciously like she is about 3 to 4 months along.  I'll post pics tomorrow. No udder!  

She's too YOUNG!  She's only just turning 8 months old!  I've been keeping an eye on her and thought I had kept her away from the bucks.  Alas, though, she has not been in heat for quite a while.  I thought she was last month, but NONE OF THE BUCKS responded to her leaping around and dancing in front of their faces.    I'm not sure who the daddy is, but SOMEONE, probably Ian,  (her brother) got to her.  AND the last time he had access was WAY back in the last week of September.          She will be OK.  She is clearly big enough.  But I don't usually ever breed a doe until they are at LEAST 8 months old.  

I'm not so sure about Mama.  Her big bottom is hard to tell.  She's just so big that she doesn't look pregnant unless she has great big babies and is about to 4 months pregnant, but the last time she was in heat was 3 months ago.  In her case, it would be OK if Ian was the buck.  He is, after all her great grandson.  

On the other hand,  Jelly Bean, is hard to tell.  She is so TEENY tiny.  And Snowflake,  Just bred two weeks ago.  Only time will tell with those two.  Then there is Ding.  I don't want to sell her.  I want to see how her babies come out. 

Pecan Sandy is due next month.    She is getting just HUGE.  

Also Alpha and Omega are due next month as well.  Those girls are look too old to be having kids but they really are only 6 years old.  They need some love and care.  I want to put them in Mama's paddock.  They are HUGE.  They are so sweet.   WE desperately need to get a kidding pen ready.  The pregnant does should be separated from the bucks and the other goats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> All right, I went out and looked carefully at bottoms today.  CLEARLY, Brownie is pregnant.
> 
> Her bottom is more poochy than it was last month.  And her belly suddenly looks suspiciously like she is about 3 to 4 months along.  I'll post pics tomorrow. No udder!
> 
> ...


Sounds like babies in your future.  Sneaky Brownie.   I guess she thought she was old enough.    Hopefully Mama is pregnant.  Would love to see what she gives you.  She's a Very Impressive Herd Queen IMO.  And I would love to see what she and Ian (very impressive as well) would bring.    

Hoping for good things from Jelly Bean, Snowflake, Pecan Sandy, Alpha, Omega, and Ding.  Wow LOTS of babies in your future Queen Mum.  Absolutely thrilled for you.  

K


----------



## elevan (Dec 4, 2011)

My Maggie was constantly finding a way into the buck's pen way too young    Had to lute her twice.  Now that the girl is old enough and gets put with a buck all she wants to do is get away from him.  Crazy goats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My Maggie was constantly finding a way into the buck's pen way too young    Had to lute her twice.  Now that the girl is old enough and gets put with a buck all she wants to do is get away from him.  Crazy goats!


Ha! She learned that being with a buck means that she gets the punishment of a shot.... sad for you, but nice learning curve.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, it isn't Brownie who is the sneaky one.   







When Ian was one day old, his mother lost him.  I pulled him off of her and started bottle feeding him.  At three days old, Brownie joined him in my house.   Little Ian went all buck on her.  Blowing raspberries and making little buck noises.  Next thing you know he was mounting her and trying to mate!   THREE DAYS OLD!  






At one month old, he had big testicles!  Brownie went into heat for two hours.  I had to keep the two apart for 24 hours because he was being a buck.    At two months old he smelled like a buck and acted like a buck.  He's been one ever since.  






He tried to breed Mama and he was just so tiny that it was cute.  Mama made it clear that no nursing baby who was bottle fed was going to be trying to breed her.  She rolled him over on his back and laid down and put her big old head on him (almost as big as he was at the time.) She held him down with her head until he stopped squealing.   Then she let him up and he ran away  house  (where he was living at the time) and hid in my under my bed .  I had to coax him out with raisins.  His little buck ego was quite bruised.  That did not stop him.  Every month since then he's tried with Mama.  

Brownie has had a heat cycle every 18 days like clockwork ever since then and I have had to lock the poor little girl up.  Alas, when we moved down here in late September, quarters were pretty tight in my little pickup.  Right after we got here, she went into heat again as did Mama.  (Too many bucks around - 30 to be exact.) 

Unfortunately, the buck I wanted to breed her to, still doesn't smell like a buck and he's nearly 6 months old!  Mama's kid, Trump Card.  Beautiful, big, majestic, exotic, great milking lines.  






(This is not his best picture.  It was taken a couple months ago.)
And then there is Houdini.  He would not make the best daddy for a BIG alpine/nubian, oberhauslie dairy doe.  He's only 14 inches tall.  Brownie is 32 inches tall.   I want pack goat wethers and dairy doelings.  Not bull dozer babies and tiny doeling dairy girls.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Funny . Boy .. starting at 3 days old ??? He must be ... trying to grow up quick alright !!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, here is Ian two months ago at 6 months old.  






He's even bigger now.  And more bucky.  He still wants to sit on my lap and have scratchies.  And he still wants his treats and snuggles and hugs.  He still kisses me and rubs his head on my shirt and gives me loves.   He's just a big baby.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I like big babies !!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I will say, not all bucks will smell bucky. The buck we recently sold, was a PROLIFIC breeder, 1 yr old and still did not have that bucky smell.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe I should put Trump Card in with the two does I want to breed right now and see if he gets the idea.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

Tomorrow, my kids and Mama are all going to the vet for a checkup.  NONE too soon.

Today the Landlord lost ANOTHER buck in the Upper paddock. That is the 7th buck since I moved in to this place!  I moved here on the 26th of September.  Thank God my bucks are separated from those goats and always have been.

In a couple weeks, I am MOVING out of here!    I don't like the way my boys look.  They are too thin. They have not been getting enough hay in the Senior paddock.  One flake a day for 5 goats on a dry lot is NOT ENOUGH.  So I've been supplementing their feed and hay when the landlord isn't looking.    Today I went and bought some DECENT HAY.  The seniors deserve it as well so maybe it costs me a bit more to feed three extra goats but what the heck!


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations on finding a new place to hang your hat.  Where will you be moving to?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

It's not absolute yet.  I have two possibilities.  My favorite is in Oklahoma, near Tulsa.  The other is on the other side of Texas.  (east.)  

Either way, I'm moving.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> It's not absolute yet.  I have two possibilities.  My favorite is in Oklahoma, near Tulsa.  The other is on the other side of Texas.  (east.)
> 
> Either way, I'm moving.


Either Way you will be about 6 hours from me,


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

YAY!   Closer to you, closer to me!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

So glad to hear you are moving from that place.  Hoping your next move will be better for you and your goats.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

OK, we went to the vet today.  Mama and the kids all checked out fine.  NO worms, all healthy.  They all need to gain a bit of weight.  Need to feed more hay and more alfalfa pellets.  

The vet said he thinks the reason the bucks are dying here (not mine but the landlords) is kidney stones.  He recommended feeding alfalfa pellets, much more hay and ALL the things recommended by all the people here who have been discussing preventing urinary calculi.   

In other words, All the things I have been reading here are spot on~! 


I printed the page on preventing urinary calculi and sent it to him and he said YES!  I sent it to my landlady.  

Hope she reads it. 

My goats - bucks are on the diet NOW!  

In the meantime, he confirmed that Brownie is pregnant, and said it's too hard to tell about Mama.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so glad that you got a good report. I hope your Landlady reads it and complies but if not it is all her nothing you can do.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to hear your goats got a clean bill of health.  Wishing Brownie all the best with her pregnancy.  And Momma's pregnant, she's just Momma.  Keeping it to herself.  lol.

Hoping the landlady takes your clue.  And DITTO on what autumnprairie stated 



> but if not it is all her nothing you can do


You have babies on the way.  And goats to fatten up. 

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 7, 2011)

And there is always Houdini.  He didn't go to the Vet today, but he is going next week.  Wait til the vet gets a load of him.  He's such a little handful.  But I like the little guy.  And he's going to get a microchip.  He's going to be a stinker about it I am SURE!  

Today he was dancing around avoiding being "caught", but I wasn't trying to catch him.  Then he sighed and came in to the barn to eat his dinner.  He was miffed because he didn't get to go for a ride with the rest of the crew.  He couldn't figure out why he got left behind.  He hasn't put two and two together yet to realize that he has to be "caught" to get to go on field trips.  

I think I'm going to put a short leash on him and leave it there for a while like I do with the big boys.  So he gets used to wearing it.  Or maybe a harness. 

Hmmm...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> And there is always Houdini.  He didn't go to the Vet today, but he is going next week.  Wait til the vet gets a load of him.  He's such a little handful.  But I like the little guy.  And he's going to get a microchip.  He's going to be a stinker about it I am SURE!
> 
> Today he was dancing around avoiding being "caught", but I wasn't trying to catch him.  Then he sighed and came in to the barn to eat his dinner.  He was miffed because he didn't get to go for a ride with the rest of the crew.  He couldn't figure out why he got left behind.  He hasn't put two and two together yet to realize that he has to be "caught" to get to go on field trips.
> 
> ...


I didn't know you could put microchips in a goat.  I was just aware of this practice with dogs and cats.   And I would be a stinker too if someone was jamming something under my skin.  Give him extra treats for that.  

Security is an important part today.  You need to know where everyone is.  Good for you.  Houdini is a goat that I would not want to lose.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I went out of town for a couple days to check out a new place to live.  It looks GREAT!  They are nice people, and have a wonderful goat dairy.  And they are sober and sane!  And did I mention that they are very nice people.   

Did I ever get a shock though.  As part of the interview I took Mama and Brownie with me.  You all know how I tell everyone how big Mama is.  Well,  I drove up in the middle of the night (it was a long drive.)  I unloaded Mama and Brownie into the lovely paddock they had set up for her and immediately a couple of their Saanen does and Nubian does came running up to the fence to check out the new ladies.  

WOWZERS,  Mama was among the giants.  These girls were big and beautiful and sleek and well fed.  They made Mama look thin and small.  It was like I used to feel as a kid with my sisters.  I'm fairly tall, 5' 8".  People used to comment about it.  "Gee you are tall for a girl."  But then I would go home to my sisters,   6'3",  6'1",  and  my brother , 6'5", and my father who was 6'4" and feel small.  

Mama was home!  She fit right in.  And they love it there.  In fact, they didn't want to leave.  So I have them "boarded" until I come back.

Did I mention that the people who run the place are very nice and kind and positive.  They love their goats and take excellent care of them.  What a breath of fresh air.  As soon as I get settled there I will ask if I can tell you who they are.  

I left Ian, and Trump Card and Houdini here while I was gone.   Trump Card was really upset because his twin Flash Bangs was not here.

Flash Bangs is such a sweet little buck.  But I don't need four bucks since I only have two does.  He is gentle and easy going and has been trained for packing, but I haven't banded him yet.  He will follow you anywhere and is incredibly personable and lovable.   My plan was to sell him as a pack goat wether but I haven't banded him yet.   


In the meantime,  before I left, I sold three goats for my Landlord and Landlady.  Jill, Ding and Ling.  Ding is the Boer/La Mancha to which I bred Ian.  The young man who bought her was very pleased to get her and really seems like a great guy.  He wanted to breed Jill and Ling, so I loaned him, Flash Bangs for a couple weeks.  I explained to the guy that I raise goats for packgoats and carting and such.  He was really interested and is new to goats.   Flash Bangs ran up to him when I took out the pen and the two immediately bonded.  That's a bottle baby for you.  They are people goats.  Ding and Ling are standoffish and Jill is a queen so it was quite a contrast.

While I was on my way back from Oklahoma, I got a call from him.  He and his wife both fell in love with Flash Bangs and wanted to buy him.  (I kind of knew he would when he met Flash Bangs.)  So, I sold my little buckling.  From the way the man was talking, Flash Bangs is going to have a cushy life on the farm.  It makes me happy for my little guy.  (He's not so little by the way.)  

And when I came back, where was HOUDINI?   Mad as heck at me for leaving him!   I had taken his Mama away and left him with the inferior Jelly Bean.  Not only that, the Landlord refuses to put feed in HIS REGULAR  feed pan.  He just throws throws sweet feed in the mud outside.  Houdini was fit to be tied.  He was literally stomping around the paddock.  So I put Ian and Trump Card in the pen with him.     The King of the Roost is back in charge!   I wonder how that will go.   

AND I wonder how he will like going to a place with real LGD's and HUGE Nubians and Saanens.  Should I take a mini La Mancha doe with me to keep him happy?


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you're going to a nice place that both you and your goats will love.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you should take him a friend, I am so happy for you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU !!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so happy!  This really makes my week, to know you are going someplace where you can be happy!!!!!  
Yes you should bring Houdini  a friend. He is such a sweet boy, he deserves a girlfriend, or two.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad you found a nice place.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 14, 2011)

Good for you, and your goats!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the new Place!  Wishing you and your goats the best.  

K


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2011)

So, where'd you get that avatar pic? lol


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 14, 2011)

It has been raining for three days here in Texas.  Mud is everywhere.  The burn ban is finally lifted and people have been burning their trash everywhere.  The air is thick with moisture and smoke.

Today I went out into the barn.  Yesterday, I hung a hay feeder in the barn and FILLED it with good quality coastal hay mixed with some alfalfa.  Ian, Trump Card, Houdini and Jelly Bean had a hayday.  Full tummies were the order of the day.  Four totally satisfied goats.  All were looking round and full and happy.  For the first time since I've been here.  

But NO Mama and NO Brownie.  I miss those two and can hardly wait to see them again.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is nice to see my boys all fed.  Maybe they will start growing again.  I didn't realize how much they *haven't* been getting to eat.  I gave them their morning goodies and some dried banana peels my sister sent me.  Then I looked outside and saw that the LL and thrown a bunch of corn and sweet feed in the mud outside.  It was untouched.   

The other goats on the farm look miserable.  My heart aches for them.  Poor Snowflake, she just has a pallet leaning up against a fence.  And it is muddy and icky under there.   There is an empty mini-barn in her paddock, but the Landlord and Landlady won't open it for the goats to sleep in.  I don't know why.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish you could take their goats with you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 14, 2011)

So, I asked the Landlady why they won't open the mini-barn.  She says one of the walls is no good.  SO wouldn't it make sense to repair it?   I'm going to ask her that tomorrow.  Maybe I could go in with a piece of plywood or some corrugated tin.  At least they would have a roof over their heads.  It looks pretty sound and dry otherwise.  They need a better shelter.  We could throw down some wood chips for them to sleep on. 

Of course, that would require that SOMEONE clean the place out once in a while.   What do you want to bet, that is the REAL issue...?


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 14, 2011)

Before you leave you should call animal control on them.  I bet they would loose their Goats and the Goats would get a better home.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 14, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> So, where'd you get that avatar pic? lol


I found it here .   An article about Moroccan goats that climb trees.   


One day, Caramel, my little half Nubian, half Alpine climbed the roof of his house which is a Swiss chalet style roof with cedar shingles and moss everywhere.  (I nearly had a heart attack.)  She was running up and down scaring me to death.  She had to scale a ladder and a pile of wood to get up there.  Once I coaxed her down, I moved both the ladder and the whole wood pile (about two cords).  She also used to ride the other goats around the yard, and jump on the trampoline.

I told my previous landlord and very good friend, Scott.  I also told him that goats could climb trees.  He didn't believe that goats could climb trees.  I showed him the picture.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, for the story and the arrticle. I really enjoyed it 
mine try to climg the mulberry tree.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man and all this time I thought it was fake.  Crazy goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 15, 2011)

When my kids, Flash Bangs and Trump Card were little, they climbed the maple trees in the back yard.  My Landlord had a goat who used to climb trees and now his progeny climbs trees at the neighbors house.  We have one goat who climbs fences and runs along the wood fence posts.   Yes, goats are pretty nimble.  

Houdini is always up on top of a pallet.  Take a CLOSE look at this picture and you will see where his toes are.  The pallet he is standing on is 5 feet in the air on a hillside with NO means to get up there other than just to jump straight up from the ground and he is only 14 inches high!  He does it all the time.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 15, 2011)

Houdini has been hard at work trying to find new and ever more clever ways in and out of his little paddock.  Since the boys joined him, he's really getting creative.  He LEAPS up on the pallet which is 5 feet high and sails over the fence into Snowflakes pen.  He doesn't like it over there because it is MUD city.  So he tries to sail over her fence.  

Since that doesn't work, he's been trying to get out by sneaking out the gate to her paddock.   Alas, it doesn't work.  So he was lying in wait for me to come looking for him last night.  Fortunately his collar has a bell and the minute he moved, the bell went 'jingle, jingle' and the jig was up.  He was most disappointed.  He ran up the pallet, sailed back into the paddock and laid on the milk stand ALL night sulking.  This morning, I affixed a piece of flexible fencing over the pallet so he can't jump up there.  He was none to happy.

On a sadder note,  I went out to look over the goats in the lower paddock.  About six  or seven of them were missing.   I thought maybe the landlord had moved them.  HE had not.  OMG, OMG, OMG, a sick feeling came over me and I went down to the internment area and there they were.  When I went to Oklahoma,  we had a hard freeze.   

I have no idea how they all died but I suspect exposure.   They had a barn but it has no hay in it and no insulation it's just a three sided corrugated enclosure.    The goats were just not ready for winter.   They just didn't have enough body fat to keep them warm.  I sat down and cried and cried.     I don't know what to do.  I wasn't here.  Was the cold too sudden?   Is it that the landlord wasn't paying attention?  Or is he being neglectful.  I tried to tell him weeks ago that those goats were too thin.  He's not feeding them enough.  But some of the other goats are plenty fat enough.  

I don't have enough money to leave tomorrow or I would pack my goats and leave.  NOW.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 15, 2011)

Those people are just ...... wrong!  I wish you could take all their goats with you. It is such a horrible situation.  I wish you could go now.  How long till you can get out of there?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

ohhh .. I hope you can move to your new home *SOON!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Those people are just ...... wrong!  I wish you could take all their goats with you. It is such a horrible situation.  I wish you could go now.  How long till you can get out of there?


x a million!

How very awful to find those poor goats like that!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 16, 2011)

please turn them in so the rest of their goats get the care they need after you leave.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

I will do what I can.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I will do what I can.


Hoping you and your goats are out of that situation soon.  Just remember Queen Mum, you can only do so much.  Unfortunately they are not your goats, and unfortunately I have found through life experience you can't change people, no matter if you can show them, educate them on their bad goat management.  Only can change yourself.  And it seems the change is you moving soon, selling the goats you can before the move, and taking your remaining goats and going to that new place with kind people.  

Again, hoping you and Houdini, Mama, and the rest are out of that bad situation soon.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Research,  

You are SO right.  That is precisely why I am moving.  I can't change these people and I can't afford to feed their animals for them.  (If I could, I would.)  So I can only do what I can while I am here and move and then when I am gone maybe I can do something from afar.

This morning,   I offered to give one of my bales to the LL for his goats because he is out of hay and he turned it down!  He said he was just going to give his goats pellets for the rest of the week until he can afford more hay! 

I went out and fed my goats.  I was so happy to see them looking fatter and better fed today.  They are in separate quarters and have separate feed.  They are healthy goats.  Their coats are thick and soft and they have a nice fat layer to keep them warm.  I took the not so fresh coastal hay out of their hay feeder and put it in a big bag and I gave mine some new coastal in their hay feeder.  My boys started pigging out.  

I took the coastal that my goats were snubbing in their hay feeder and took it out to the LL's goats (the paddock where the other goats had died) and spread it out for them to eat.  They were so hungry.  But they got to eat.   I put some in the upper pasture.  There's another dead goat up there today.  

Today I'm going to take my boys to the lower 40 to browse.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

BTW,  Mama and Brownie are already at the new farm.  I MISS THEM!  But they are so happy there.  

Two down and 4 to go...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Houdini has been hard at work trying to find new and ever more clever ways in and out of his little paddock.  Since the boys joined him, he's really getting creative.  He LEAPS up on the pallet which is 5 feet high and sails over the fence into Snowflakes pen.  He doesn't like it over there because it is MUD city.  So he tries to sail over her fence.
> 
> Since that doesn't work, he's been trying to get out by sneaking out the gate to her paddock.   Alas, it doesn't work.  So he was lying in wait for me to come looking for him last night.  Fortunately his collar has a bell and the minute he moved, the bell went 'jingle, jingle' and the jig was up.  He was most disappointed.  He ran up the pallet, sailed back into the paddock and laid on the milk stand ALL night sulking.  This morning, I affixed a piece of flexible fencing over the pallet so he can't jump up there.  He was none to happy.
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that. It's sad that their are people out there that will animals starve and not properly take care of them.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that. It's sad that their are people out there that will animals starve and not properly take care of them.


This one didn't starve.  He died of the usual.  Urinary calculii.  I'm pretty sure of it.  We've lost almost all of the bucks that way.  About 10 in the last three months.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, for thinking that. I thought that because you said the land loard wasn't feeding them right. I am sorry about the loss though. 10, you poor thing.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT comes down to your arse of a landlord's feeding practices.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

The boys and I went for a walk today to clear our heads.  Trump Card, Ian and even Houdini got to go too.  I cornered Houdini so I attach a rope lead to his collar.  

Oh the shame of it.  A rope.  He was pretty cranky when I put it on him and backed up and lept and jumped and pulled.  But surprisingly he didn't wail and moan like he usually does.   He didn't even throw himself on the ground and act like I was choking him.    I used a long rope so he acquiesced and eventually was having a great time because it got him out of the paddock.  

He is pretty smart and figured if I was walking and he wasn't pulling and acting snarky, then he was getting to go somewhere.  He was actually prancing!  And wanting to run ahead and explore! He got kind of worried when we got quite a ways away from the barn.  It was out of his comfort zone even though the other goats were with me.  He started to whine and act like a baby.  He wanted to go back.  He wouldn't browse like the other boys so we had to go back early.  Ian and Trump Card were a bit miffed.  But it was Houdini's first trip out so, we went back.  He practically skipped.   

At the end of every walk, I always give my goats a brush down. At first he was shaking like a little leaf and trying to run away.  But he relaxed eventually and stood still 'tolerating' the brushing.  And then next thing you know he was sort of liking it and didn't even realize that I had removed the rope. OMG, the look on his face when it dawned on him that the rope was gone and I was still brushing him. It was kind of like,  "What do I do now?  If I stalk off the brushing will stop.  Maybe if I pretend the rope is still there she will brush that itchy spot."   He pretended for a minute or two more and then walked casually away.

Next time I think I will take Jelly Bean.  She looked pretty disappointed when she got left behind.  She doesn't have a collar yet.  She's still pretty shy.  

I love my goats, even if they are livestock.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

Will you be taking Jelly Bean when you move so Houdini has a lady friend?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,  she is officially my girl now.  And she is bred to Houdini so in four months I will have little baby Houdini babies.   YAY!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yes,  she is officially my girl now.  And she is bred to Houdini so in four months I will have little baby Houdini babies.   YAY!


 I'm glad to hear she is yours!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on Jellybean


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, today Jelly Bean and Houdini got shots!  CD/T boosters.  And a mineral Drench. They were NOT happy.  We had a barn rodeo.    Round and round in the barn for Houdini.  And Jelly Bean got her new collar and bell.  Once I caught her she was pretty cooperative.  I brushed her and gave her scratchies and rubs and she actually liked the mineral drench.  Her hooves look good.  

I was looking her over and checking her tummy and making sure she has enough room to have her babies.  She has pretty good conformation and a nice wide pelvis.  I like my new girl.   I am almost ready to move.   YAY!  A couple more days and I am out of here!  We are going to fly like superman.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, today Jelly Bean and Houdini got shots!  CD/T boosters.  And a mineral Drench. They were NOT happy.  We had a barn rodeo.    Round and round in the barn for Houdini.  And Jelly Bean got her new collar and bell.  Once I caught her she was pretty cooperative.  I brushed her and gave her scratchies and rubs and she actually liked the mineral drench.  Her hooves look good.
> 
> I was looking her over and checking her tummy and making sure she has enough room to have her babies.  She has pretty good conformation and a nice wide pelvis.  I like my new girl.   I am almost ready to move.   YAY!  A couple more days and I am out of here!  We are going to fly like superman.
> 
> http://www.thewhistlepost.com/forums/images/smilies/superman.gif


So happy to hear, can't wait to hear about the forever happy ending! Thanks for the update.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yes,  she is officially my girl now.  And she is bred to Houdini so in four months I will have little baby Houdini babies.   YAY!


YAH !!! I love houdini babies .....


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh my lord, Houdini babies.  You'll never keep them in their pen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oh my lord, Houdini babies.  You'll never keep them in their pen.


That is true and if they are bucklings,  they will be constantly beating up the bigger bucks.   I assure you they will be bottle fed!  

Houdini is out in the upper pasture as we speak.  He jumped the fence this evening in pursuit of a doe in heat.  The darned fence is 6 feet high.  I have NO idea how he got out!   I think he climbed the pallet again.     I am going to have a hard time keeping him penned until I leave.  The little stinker!  I think I'm going to have to put a harness on him to keep him in my truck!  

I should NEVER have taken him for a walk!   At least he led me to a doe with her head caught in the fence.   Then he followed me all over the upper pasture while I was checking the fence to make sure no other goats were stuck. I am SO glad I put a bell on his collar.  He's out there, 'dinga, dinga, dinga, dinga'.  But I couldn't snag him to put him back in Mama's paddock.  

He is such a nuisance but I love the little guy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like you will be in your new place before Christmas? I get my does tomorrow do you want me to text pics  to your phone or wait till I get home?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Text, text, do text~!

I love pics...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Text, text, do text~!
> 
> I love pics...


I will be sending you pics then


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Today I went out and got Houdini.  He was was standing by the gate of the upper paddock.  Waiting for his breakfast.  He didn't make a single peep when I led him back into Mama's paddock.  He RAN to the barn to get some hay and his morning snack.   Ours is the only paddock where they get ANY HAY!  I guess he figures food is a good thing and a constant source of hay is a plus.   Girls are good but food is better.  BESIDES, the few bucks left in the upper paddock were not very nice to him about competing for their girls.

Of course, the girls in that paddock follow me everywhere hoping I will drop a morsal of something to eat.  The landlord hasn't given them hay since I came back on Monday.  So I have been sneaking them some of mine.  Two flakes of hay for 16 goats just isn't enough.  And there are 2 paddocks, and 12 pens:  16 goats in one paddock 9 in the other , There are 3 pens with 3 goats, 1 pen with 4,  1 pen with 7, 1 pen with 2,  5 pens with 1 goat and one pen with a sheep.   That's 53 animals and I can only give them 1/2 bale a day till I leave.  It's all I have.  All of the does are pregnant but about 4 of them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Today I went out and got Houdini.  He was was standing by the gate of the upper paddock.  Waiting for his breakfast.  He didn't make a single peep when I led him back into Mama's paddock.  He RAN to the barn to get some hay and his morning snack.   Ours is the only paddock where they get ANY HAY!  I guess he figures food is a good thing and a constant source of hay is a plus.   Girls are good but food is better.  BESIDES, the few bucks left in the upper paddock were not very nice to him about competing for their girls.
> 
> Of course, the girls in that paddock follow me everywhere hoping I will drop a morsal of something to eat.  The landlord hasn't given them hay since I came back on Monday.  So I have been sneaking them some of mine.  Two flakes of hay for 16 goats just isn't enough.  And there are 2 paddocks, and 12 pens:  16 goats in one paddock 9 in the other , There are 3 pens with 3 goats, 1 pen with 4,  1 pen with 7, 1 pen with 2,  5 pens with 1 goat and one pen with a sheep.   That's 53 animals and I can only give them 1/2 bale a day till I leave.  It's all I have.  All of the does are pregnant but about 4 of them.


When are you, Houdini and Jelly Bean leaving?  You can't save them all.  And I know it hurts your heart to see these poor creatures treated that.  But again, there's only so much resources on your part, which you need to reserve for your OWN  and none coming from the landlord.  

It breaks my heart to read this and I'm all the way in New Jersey.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Today I went out and got Houdini.  He was was standing by the gate of the upper paddock.  Waiting for his breakfast.  He didn't make a single peep when I led him back into Mama's paddock.  He RAN to the barn to get some hay and his morning snack.   Ours is the only paddock where they get ANY HAY!  I guess he figures food is a good thing and a constant source of hay is a plus.   Girls are good but food is better.  BESIDES, the few bucks left in the upper paddock were not very nice to him about competing for their girls.
> 
> Of course, the girls in that paddock follow me everywhere hoping I will drop a morsal of something to eat.  The landlord hasn't given them hay since I came back on Monday.  So I have been sneaking them some of mine.  Two flakes of hay for 16 goats just isn't enough.  And there are 2 paddocks, and 12 pens:  16 goats in one paddock 9 in the other , There are 3 pens with 3 goats, 1 pen with 4,  1 pen with 7, 1 pen with 2,  5 pens with 1 goat and one pen with a sheep.   That's 53 animals and I can only give them 1/2 bale a day till I leave.  It's all I have.  All of the does are pregnant but about 4 of them.


That is just horrible. Can you report it to someone? Here in Oregon, if you think that someone isn't taking care of their animals, you can call the cops and they will investigate. If they find thing's to be bad, the owner has to fix it, if they don't they will lose ALL the animals they have. Hope that you have someone you can report to. Happy to hear that you and your goats will be out of their soon!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think it would be hard for Queen Mum to report while STILL living there.  But can always report once you are out of there....

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I feel really dumb for not thinking about that. Sorry. Hopefully you can do it when you leave there.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

As long as I am feeding them the authorities would consider them cared for.   I can't just watch them go hungry...  It's too much to handle.  And since I'm desperately trying to sell as many as I can, I have been trying to keep some of them in decent condition for sale.  I'm trying to convince them to buy hay today for that reason.  

I'm taking Houdini and Jelly Bean to the vet on Tuesday for microchips and a health certificate.  We will discuss options then.  Because...I'm leaving this week  and my involvement in feeding will STOP so if there is no hay when I leave...

Well, you get the picture.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with not letting them starve. Well hopefully all will be ok in the end!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I told them today that the goats are looking copper deprived and the landlady went ballistic and told me that I'm full of baloney.  She said that the goats are fine.    She said that they have been raising goats for years and that I don't know what I am talking about.  (One of her goats that is normally silver is turning copper colored and looks really bad. )  I tried to explain that with the drought and the goats not having hay and browse the goats are getting mineral deficient.  Then she went on and on about the cost of hay and minerals. 

Then she told me that one of the goat had a baby but it disappeared and her husband has been looking all over for it.  I said I thought it was a miscarriage.  She got angry at me and insisted that it was afterbirth on the rocks.  There is a tiny little red spot of blood on the rocks.  I saw it there this morning when I was feeding them some of my hay.  

She went nuts again.  She said that I have been nothing but a pain in the butt and told me to leave. I told her that I would be out by the end of the week.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So, I told them today that the goats are looking copper deprived and the landlady went ballistic and told me that I'm full of baloney.  She said that the goats are fine.    She said that they have been raising goats for years and that I don't know what I am talking about.  (One of her goats that is normally silver is turning copper colored and looks really bad. )  I tried to explain that with the drought and the goats not having hay and browse the goats are getting mineral deficient.  Then she went on and on about the cost of hay and minerals.
> 
> Then she told me that one of the goat had a baby but it disappeared and her husband has been looking all over for it.  I said I thought it was a miscarriage.  She got angry at me and insisted that it was afterbirth on the rocks.  There is a tiny little red spot of blood on the rocks.  I saw it there this morning when I was feeding them some of my hay.
> 
> She went nuts again.  She said that I have been nothing but a pain in the butt and told me to leave. I told her that I would be out by the end of the week.


WOW! Just WOW!  How soon are you leaving Sara? Sounds like you definately need to get out ASAP. Report them and pray those goats get better homes where they can get the kind of care they need and deserve. My daddy has been raising goats for years and there are some things that I have learned about on here that he doesn't know much about(like FAMACHA) but he is very knowledgeable about goats. These people seem to think that just because they have had goats they know it all. Having goats and taking care of goats so you have healthy happy goats are two different things. I pray you leave soon and something positive happens for those poor abused goats. It just makes me  to hear about the treatment of their goats. I cannot believe someone has not noticed and reported them already. I'm guessing they don't use a vet either!   If they did then I am sure a vet would have done something about the treatment of the animals and a red flag would have been raised from all the deaths lately. Some people just should NOT own animals!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

They do have a vet, but he NEVER comes to the farm.  They bring their animals to him.  And ONLY the dogs and the cats.  NEVER the goats unless it's a broken leg.  They will call the vet and ask for medication.  But will meet him at the bottom of the driveway.  

One day I took a picture of one of the animals to show him!  It was when I first got here.  I thought the condition of the animal was because he had bad teeth.  The vet was shocked.  My Landlady was FURIOUS!  It turns out his teeth aren't that bad.  He just needed to be fed differently.  I've been sneaking him food ever since.  (He had pnuemonia and was really, really sick.)  I caught hell from the landlord for being right about his care.

This is the picture.  







Now he looks like this... I worked so hard to get him better...


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> They do have a vet, but he NEVER comes to the farm.  They bring their animals to him.  And ONLY the dogs and the cats.  NEVER the goats unless it's a broken leg.  They will call the vet and ask for medication.  But will meet him at the bottom of the driveway.
> 
> One day I took a picture of one of the animals to show him!  It was when I first got here.  I thought the condition of the animal was because he had bad teeth.  The vet was shocked.  My Landlady was FURIOUS!  It turns out his teeth aren't that bad.  He just needed to be fed differently.  I've been sneaking him food ever since.
> 
> ...


I remember that old ram. He looks much healthier now. I hope you have taken more pictures of these animals condition. I hope you report these people and provide your pictures as proof of their condition too when you are gone. Something really should be done about these people. There is no reason for people to allow their animals to get in conditions like that. Do they sell their animals to the public? If they sell to the public I am surprised someone has not reported horrid conditions of the animals and the lack of shelter/care given to animals. IMO if you cannot afford to properly care for the animals you have you should not get them. Animals have the right to a good/healthy life.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

I've only been here since October.  So it took a while for me to realize what was going on. The animals don't all look like that.  So, it took me a couple months to see it myself.   Over the summer the animals apparently had more to eat so they looked a lot better when I got here.  

At first I thought the animals that died were elderly.  That's what the Landlady kept telling me.  But as the death toll rose,   I started questioning the landlady and that's when the trouble started.   Things have gotten worse in the last couple months as it has gotten colder and their money is running out.  The Landlady started getting desperate and asked me to sell some of her livestock.  In order to do that I had to assess the herd and asked to see the herd records.  When I saw the herd records I realized that the animals that had died were only 6 years old!  I was really upset.  Then I looked really closely at all the animals and the conditions seemed to be getting worse and worse for them.  

I also realized that since I had been here, what she said was her herd and feeding plan was just not reality.  Treatment stalls were not treatment stalls - no treatment ever takes place there.  The animals are put there to die.   Pens have not been cleaned in YEARS.  Water troughs haven't been cleaned since maybe last year.  Animals haven't been given minerals since ever.  There was no feeding plan.  Breeding consists of accidents.  Herd records consist of a list of animals most of which are not even identifiable.  The landlady never went out and checked on her animals and barely recognizes most of them.  The landlord didn't know them by name and the landlady was afraid to go near them.   The fences are a mess.  

I told the landlady that I couldn't sell most of the animals because of their condition.   She was upset with me about that.  But I said I could sell the ones in better condition, which I did.    All 5 of them.  Then I worked hard to get some more of them in good condition.  She won't sell the ones in the best condition because she bottle fed them.  

As for the public,  the conditions here are so inconsistent that people don't see it. They have only sold 5 animals this year they are the ones that I sold.  I worked to condition the animals sold and the landlord carefully controlled what the people saw and where they went.    

If they see the other animals, the landlady quickly makes excuses.  People don't see what they don't want to see.  

So OYE VEY!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. There should have been a complaint (not by you) someone else that doesn't rent from them, taking pictures and having cops out there way before. How could someone see a goat looking as bad as that, and not do anything? I hope these people lose ALL their animals, and get nailed with a huge fine, and are told they can NEVER have animals again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> They do have a vet, but he NEVER comes to the farm.  They bring their animals to him.  And ONLY the dogs and the cats.  NEVER the goats unless it's a broken leg.  They will call the vet and ask for medication.  But will meet him at the bottom of the driveway.
> 
> One day I took a picture of one of the animals to show him!  It was when I first got here.  I thought the condition of the animal was because he had bad teeth.  The vet was shocked.  My Landlady was FURIOUS!  It turns out his teeth aren't that bad.  He just needed to be fed differently.  I've been sneaking him food ever since.  (He had pnuemonia and was really, really sick.)  I caught hell from the landlord for being right about his care.
> 
> ...


that poor RAM !!! Ohhh my ..  That Landlord needs to take better care of her pets !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

I am packing as fast as I can.  My goats are in their paddock.  Pictures won't tell the tale.    

You can't photograph the smell.  And you can't photograph the lack of hay.  And you can't photograph the desperation that the animals have on their faces when I go into their paddock and the look of hope they have that I will feed them something, anything.  And even though they look fed from afar, you can't photograph how light they feel when you pick them up.  It's just so...  borderline.  And I know that the ones that look great is because  they have been escaping  up into the hunting pasture that belongs to the neighbors.  And I can't take pictures the facts 

that that is the ONLY reason they don't look like they are starving.  And the fact that the ones in the lower paddock are alive is because they compete better for the food than the ones that died when it got cold.   Survival of the fittest.  The ones that look the fattest are the ones in the smallest pens.  They get the most food and the least exercise, because the landlord doesn't really think how he measures the food.  

ACK!  I can't talk about it anymore.  It makes me sad.  

I am going to look forward... To a new home and a new beginning and to my goats being healthy.  And to some really nice people up in Oklahoma who have a wonderful farm and who are normal and realistic and who take great care of their animals and who are willing to let me come and be a part of their lives for a while.  

And I'm looking forward to Houdini Babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am going to look forward... To a new home and a new beginning and to my goats being healthy.  And to some really nice people up in Oklahoma who have a wonderful farm and who are normal and realistic and who take great care of their animals and who are willing to let me come and be a part of their lives for a while.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to Houdini Babies.


Look forward !!! Good job in being positive ...


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2011)

We are all looking forward to Houdini babies!!!!!! 

Good for you, go on, don't look back.  The karma wheel will spin and they will get their due.  I volunteer with dog rescue and I always have to remind myself you can't save them all.  

You have done your best, let someone else worry about it once you are gone.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 18, 2011)

Definately agree you should look forward to the positives. You are blessed to have found a position somewhere else where you know things are being done right. I pray justice is served somehow for these animals though.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

OK,  my stuff is packed.  I'm going to get my truck ready tomorrow.  (clean it out and make sure that it's nice and fit for putting my stuff in storage.)  My stuff will go to a storage room till I can get a tiny little trailer on Wednesday. 

Houdini and Jelly Bean will get a vet check on Tuesday.  And health certificates for Houdini, Jelly Bean, Trump Card and Ian.  

Wednesday I load the goats, and the Trailer.  Wednesday night I will hit the road.  

Thursday morning, I will arrive at our new digs.

And Thursday afternoon I will put the whole thing behind me and start over.   

My goats will like their new home.

I will get to see Mama and Brownie again.

All will be well.

Sanity and tranquility will reign over all.  

*ERK!*  Wait, I have goats,  erase the tranquility part and just say, goat sanity will reign over all.  It is never a dull moment with goats.  AND there will be Houdini moments every day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am packing as fast as I can.  My goats are in their paddock.  Pictures won't tell the tale.
> 
> You can't photograph the smell.  And you can't photograph the lack of hay.  And you can't photograph the desperation that the animals have on their faces when I go into their paddock and the look of hope they have that I will feed them something, anything.  And even though they look fed from afar, you can't photograph how light they feel when you pick them up.  It's just so...  borderline.  And I know that the ones that look great is because  they have been escaping  up into the hunting pasture that belongs to the neighbors.  And I can't take pictures the facts
> 
> ...


Looking forward to that as well. Can't wait to hear about the good life that you and your goats have! So happy for you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am packing as fast as I can.  My goats are in their paddock.  Pictures won't tell the tale.
> 
> You can't photograph the smell.  And you can't photograph the lack of hay.  And you can't photograph the desperation that the animals have on their faces when I go into their paddock and the look of hope they have that I will feed them something, anything.  And even though they look fed from afar, you can't photograph how light they feel when you pick them up.  It's just so...  borderline.  And I know that the ones that look great is because  they have been escaping  up into the hunting pasture that belongs to the neighbors.  And I can't take pictures the facts
> 
> ...


That's the Spirit!  Healthy you.  Healthy Houdini, Jelly Bean, Brownie and Mama.  And FUTURE Houdini kids to cheer about!  

Sad days will be history.  Happy days to come!  

Wishing you a safe move Queen Mum.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, rain, rain, rain everywhere.  The goats came out to say hello today.  I fed them and then took pics:  to say goodbye; to make sure everything was in order and to document my situation.  I'm packed and ready to go.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, rain, rain, rain everywhere.  The goats came out to say hello today.  I fed them and then took pics:  to say goodbye; to make sure everything was in order and to document my situation.  I'm packed and ready to go.


 Hope all goes well. Sending hugs to help you through the sadness of it though.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 19, 2011)

I"d be interested in seeing those pics.  (wouldn't hurt to have them saved online either, just in case, things can get crazy in a move)

If you are going to be near Sedan, you could visit OZ!!!


Have a safe trip!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> They do have a vet, but he NEVER comes to the farm.  They bring their animals to him.  And ONLY the dogs and the cats.  NEVER the goats unless it's a broken leg.  They will call the vet and ask for medication.  But will meet him at the bottom of the driveway.
> 
> One day I took a picture of one of the animals to show him!  It was when I first got here.  I thought the condition of the animal was because he had bad teeth.  The vet was shocked.  My Landlady was FURIOUS!  It turns out his teeth aren't that bad.  He just needed to be fed differently.  I've been sneaking him food ever since.  (He had pnuemonia and was really, really sick.)  I caught hell from the landlord for being right about his care.
> 
> ...


What breed of goat is this?  His horns are fabulous.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

He is an American Black Belly sheep.  

Isn't he magnificent?   He is very sweet as well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Today is another day of moving forward.  I packed my cheese in a box with some ice.  My storage fell through, but that isn't going to stop me.  It just means an adjustment.   I ordered my prescriptions.   My boys look fine this morning.   

Wednesday is the day.  I looked up the weather. It should be a fine day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the storage, but happy to hear that you aren't allowing it to slow you down. Wow, Wednesday, that is very soon!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW

These ARE the same sheep.  BUT SAM_243.jpg is an automatic number that my SAMsung camera assigned to the photo and RAMBO.jpg is a name I assigned to the original picture of Rambo the sheep.  Someone pointed out that they thought I posted a picture of two different sheep.

Amazing what a difference changing the feeding plan can have on an animal Huh!?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

I went into the barn this evening to check on my boys.  There was Houdini snuggly nestled IN my hayfeeder, calmly chewing on a few strands of hay.  Happy as a clam.  He has decided that this is where he likes to keep warm apparently.  I thought he might be stuck, but as I approached,  he just stood up on the milk stand underneat and duck walked out.  As I was leaving he jumped right back in and snuggled up again in the corner by the wall.  

My hay feeder is a piece of cattle panel with the bottom tied to a  piece of steel on the bottom of the wall and the top chained out from the wall at 45 degree angle at the top.  Houdini is fine getting in and out, apparently.  

Houdini is a nut!

On other barnyard news, I found a white mini-La Mancha doe had miscarried or had prematurely delivered in the middle of the upper paddock today. I don't think she was due until late January.   There she was with a placenta hanging out of her bottom.  No kid in sight and no udder to speak of.  She appears to be fine but she still has the placenta half in and half out of her bottom.  She is oblivious.  I told the landlady about her and then I gave the goats in the upper paddock some hay so I could scoop her up.  I put her in my area of the barn, drenched her and gave her some pen G, some Vitamin B and checked her over good.  She doesn't seem to have any retained babies, but I can't be sure.  There is little I can do other than palliative care and keep an eye on her till I leave on Wednesday.  At least in my area, she has lots of hay, regular feed, clean water and a warm place to sleep.  Here is a picture of her.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a dragon for you!





This one blows fire!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

OH my Gosh!   I LOVE the dragons.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I went into the barn this evening to check on my boys.  There was Houdini snuggly nestled IN my hayfeeder, calmly chewing on a few strands of hay.  Happy as a clam.  He has decided that this is where he likes to keep warm apparently.  I thought he might be stuck, but as I approached,  he just stood up on the milk stand underneat and duck walked out.  As I was leaving he jumped right back in and snuggled up again in the corner by the wall.
> 
> My hay feeder is a piece of cattle panel with the bottom tied to a  piece of steel on the bottom of the wall and the top chained out from the wall at 45 degree angle at the top.  Houdini is fine getting in and out, apparently.
> 
> ...


She is too cute to have such a horrible owner. I am sure she thanks you for all that you have done for her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

She is cute isn't she?  I fed her this morning and gave her have another shot.  She did not like getting a shot.  She looks much more lively today.  And her bottom looks a lot better, cleaner...  She still has discharge.  She was eating just fine.  She is even smaller than Houdini but has a very soft, very white coat.  She has a high pitched almost baby like voice.  I tried to get her to eat some apple slices, but she spit them right out.  I wish she was tame enough to handle more.  She is so lovely. 

I also caught Jelly Bean today.  She is getting more trusting.  I gave her a brushdown and some apple slices as well.  She ate some, but thought they were strange.

Ian is really being a rutting pig right now.  He keeps jumping into the adjoining pen.  (Girls)  I finally had to put up a barrier.  He needs to learn some buck manners.  

Trump card is better behaved and Houdini looks at Ian like he is an idiot as if to say,  "You stupid buck, they are just girls, they are NOT in heat!  Wake up and smell the does.  Now that one, she is in heat!"


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She is cute isn't she?  I fed her this morning and gave her have another shot.  She did not like getting a shot.  She looks much more lively today.  And her bottom looks a lot better, cleaner...  She still has discharge.  She was eating just fine.  She is even smaller than Houdini but has a very soft, very white coat.  She has a high pitched almost baby like voice.  I tried to get her to eat some apple slices, but she spit them right out.  I wish she was tame enough to handle more.  She is so lovely.
> 
> I also caught Jelly Bean today.  She is getting more trusting.  I gave her a brushdown and some apple slices as well.  She ate some, but thought they were strange.
> 
> ...


Yes she is.  Happy to hear that she is doing better. You are a great person for helping out.  That's great  hope she gets more trusting.  learn buck manners. That was good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, everyone.  I took Houdini and Jelly Bean to the vet today and got my Health Certificate.   Houdini was a good boy.  Jelly Bean was really well behaved.  Jelly Bean is much older than I thought.  She is at least 4 years or older!   Houdini is in great health!  

Jelly Bean has a little ways to go on her coat, but the vet says she is doing nicely and will be fine.  

I am happy that I will be leaving here tomorrow!

Wish me luck!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck! Happy to hear that the day is here, well tomorrow.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

Wishing you safe travels.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor, that's awesome!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Safe travel prayer sent YOUR way !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 20, 2011)

Heading down the highway!
Looking for adventure!
In whatever comes your way!
Best wishes for the future!

Safe travels and best wishes for new beginnings


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Heading down the highway!
> Looking for adventure!
> In whatever comes your way!
> Best wishes for the future!
> ...


Sara will you have internet service where you will be going? 

We missed you the last time you weren't on here daily. I need my daily Houdini adventures.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I will have internet service.  I just don't know how much.  But I will make sure that I keep everyone updated.  

Houdini will NOT let you down.   And Jelly Bean has to keep you informed of the progress of his progeny.

I also have to keep everyone apprised as to the name of  the mystery father of Brownie's babies.  Is it Houdini, Ian, Flash Bangs or Trump Card?  

We also don't know for sure about Mama.  Did Houdini have his way with her, or was Ian the culprit?  

Inquiring minds want to know!  And only time will tell.   Believe me,  if I have a bunch of runty little earless bulldozer babies running around the farm in a couple months, Houdini and I are going to have a talk.  

Anyone want to sign up for those kids?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

By the way,  can any of you imagine the outcome of a mating between 250 pound Mama 






and (now) 50 pound Houdini?  Can you believe that 14 inch tall boy has gained 20 pounds since I got him?  






Here is a more current photo...






I need a better picture.  He is starting to look like a little tank.  But it's all muscle!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel like I have just read about a new movie coming out!  You did great! Thanks for thinking about updating us. Hope to see pictures!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> By the way,  can any of you imagine the outcome of a mating between 250 pound Mama
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_american_alpine_dairy_doe.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow Mama is beautiful!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

Ian and Houdini wear the same size collar.  AND Houdini's collar had to be made longer than Ian's.  Ian is 34 inches at the shoulder.  Houdini is 14 inches at the shoulder.  

That's my bulldozer boy...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Wow Mama is beautiful!


   I love my Mama.  She is very special.  I have TOTALLY been missing her since she's been up at the new place.  I think she is such a pretty girl... well lady.  She is 7, you know.  That makes her my senior doe.  

Houdini loves her too.  AND too much.  He wants to be her sugar daddy.  

There have been many,many mornings when I came out and found Houdini prints on her butt!   She had to be laying on the floor for him to have tried.  And even that would have been a stretch!


----------



## currycomb (Dec 20, 2011)

wishing you a safe trip, and do let us know when you arrive.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

Will do.  Signing off for now.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a long way to go and a short time to get there.......

Wishing you all the best on your adventure!   I am so happy for you!  Give everyone big hugs and kisses for us and be safe!!!!!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 21, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Mama like? Her personality? I bet you have been missing her. She is very pretty.  Wow 7? She looks amazing.  Her sugar daddy. I love the thing's that you say. Anytime that I need a good laugh, I just need to talk to you.  prints on her butt.  You have it to where I have tears in my eyes. a stretch.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2011)

Safe travels!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Well ... Queen Mum ... Good Luck ... Here is a smiley for you :


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

So did you make it to your destination safely?  

Hoping you had a non-eventful trip and are settling in nicely as I type.  

Wishing you the best.  Can't wait to hear from you soon stating everything is A-Ok.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love that look Mama gets on her face when she is paying VERY close attention to something.
> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j468/sarazwork/Eyespy.jpg
> 
> We went for a walk today and she was paying close attention to where we were going.  Every few feet she would stop and look around her; check out her surroundings; perk up her ears and listen for a moment.   I noticed she was pooping a lot all along the way as well.  She was hyper alert.  She is very beautiful in that condition.
> ...


So she isn't just all looks? What a beautiful girl and what a great herd Queen. Thanks for sharing and thanks for the beautiful pictures. Happy to see and hear you guys having fun!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So did you make it to your destination safely?
> 
> Hoping you had a non-eventful trip and are settling in nicely as I type.
> 
> ...


Would love to hear how all went !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen MUM !!! Would love to hear a update !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Queen Mum

Hoping all is well.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS !!! To Queen Mum and Houdini and Mama ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow!  What an adventure!   First of all to everyone on the list:   







We left on Wednesday as planned.   I got up early to move my stuff to the place where the trailer was that I was going to rent.  They agreed that I could use a storage unit for a couple hours so I could put my stuff in it.  Then I could go back and get my goats.

I put all my belongings in the storage unit.  Went back and picked up my goats and my Landlady and Landlord,  Jim and Paula Blankenhorn were pretty cordial.  They said good bye and good luck.  

Then we went back to the storage/U-haul rental place to get the trailer and wouldn't you know it?  My Washington drivers license was expired (by just two weeks) so I couldn't rent a trailer.  I was devastated!  I went to the Texas license renewal place to see if I could just get a new license.  No luck.  It would have taken an truck inspection, a drivers test, a written test and a vision test.  So I went back to the trailer place and found out I could renew my Washington license on-line.  Which I did right there on my cell phone at the counter.  

By the time I was done renewing my license, the lady at the counter said I was 10 minutes too late to rent a trailer for the day.  They were "closed", for the day and she said I would have to pay for the rental on the storage unit for the rest of the month of December and come back at 9:30 the next morning to get the trailer!  I was astonished and a bit panicked because I didn't have money for a hotel and the rental of the storage unit.  I was sunk.  I paid for the rental on the storage place, and parked my truck in the empty lot next to the storage place at 6 pm that night, got out my blankie and hunkered down for the night.

It started to rain.  Then it started to pour.  Then it REALLY, REALLY, REALLY rained HARD!   I woke up in the middle of the night to discover that my truck was moving.  It was slowly sliding down the hill towards the parking lot of the storage place.  I looked out the door and the mud and gravel that the truck was sitting on was awash with rain.  The truck came to rest against the curb right next to the parking lot and it was stuck hard in the mud.  WHAT NOW!?

I went to my storage unit, got my 2 1/2 ton floor jack and a shovel and raised the front end of my truck, one tire at a time, and filled the space under each tire with gravel and rocks and whatever else I could find until the tires were even with the curb.  (It took 4 hours in the middle of the night.)  Then I raised the back end of the truck and filled the space there with gravel and rocks and drove over the curb.  I went to a gas station and on the way drove off the road to avoid a hitting dear and had to do the whole gravel and rock thing all over again.  (All this was happening with my little goats in the back of the truck.)

When I got to the gas station they let me spend the rest of the night under their covered parking area.  I dried off the goats and the gas station people gave me some hot cocoa.  The next  morning, after about two hours sleep, I discovered one of my tires was completely destroyed.  A nice man and his two sons helped me put on the spare and I drove to a tire store to see if I could buy a used tire.  They didn't have one, BUT, they had a U-Haul trailer for rent at 7 am so I got that and went back to the storage place to get my stuff.  

I checked out of the storage unit at 11:30 am Thursday morning and arrived in Oklahoma at 1 am on Friday morning.  Six hundered and eighty miles.  The goats were great, the whole way.  They didn't fuss, they didn't complain and they were very cooperative.  They are now very comfortably installed in two nice pens with plenty of hay and alfalfa to eat.  I built a hay feed for Ian and Trump Card today so they can go into their 5 acre paddock.  

Houdini and Jelly Bean are in a pen together because Jelly Bean was going to go in with Mama and Brownie but the gate in their paddock is too high off the ground.  Until Jelly Bean trusts me more, She has to stay in a smaller enclosure.  She really is more comfortable with Houdini anyway.  Jelly Bean is finally starting to get a nice coat.  I hope I can tame her a bit.  She seems a sweet little goat.   She likes raisins.  

BTW,  Houdini likes raisins too... Maybe I can train him with them.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 24, 2011)

Quite an adventure you had. Wishing you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations on making to Oklahoma.  Are you moving here??

Merry Christmas.....kiss your goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas. I am so happy you all made it there safely. You have been missed. Take care of yourself and the babies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)

I have two pregnant goats and one I am not so sure about.  Brownie is looking quite round and pregnant.  Jelly Bean is doing pretty well too.  But Mama?  Not sure yet.  Her milk is dried up.  

I am so glad to see her now.  She was a bit aloof when I got here.  Boy did I miss her.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 24, 2011)

So happy you made it!     Wow!  what an adventurous night you had!      I hope you have a Merry Christmas at your new place and have nothing but good times from here on out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Congratulations on making to Oklahoma.  Are you moving here??
> 
> Merry Christmas.....kiss your goats.
> 
> DonnaBelle


I have officially moved to Oklahoma.  I am up near Tulsa.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

Well good luck with them Okies.  Hope you do well in the new place.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

What an adventure.  Glad you arrived safely.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

It wouldn't be you Queen Mum if it wasn't an adventure.    Wow, just so glad you are safely in your new place.  

And Mama will get over it.  Sounds like she missed you too.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

YAH YOU MADE IT !!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

So glad to hear you made it safely. You just had to have an adventure too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 25, 2011)

You are pretty close to me.  Tulsa's where we go when we need something elegant.

Lots of goat people around this area, we are about 75 mi Southeast of Tulsa.

Now you are close to OSU and the famous Langston U. home of goat research and study...

Hope you like this crazy climate, its hot one minute, cold the next....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like there are lots of goat farms around here.  I am near Nowata.   Not sure what county that is in, but I like it here, so far.  It's really pretty here.  And it is not in Texas with the people who are nuts and don't take care of their goats.

We got a couple does on loan today and they have three kids.  BRAND new.   They are so cute and I get to take care of them.  

I LOVE BABIES!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 25, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Looks like there are lots of goat farms around here.  I am near Nowata.   Not sure what county that is in, but I like it here, so far.  It's really pretty here.  And it is not in Texas with the people who are nuts and don't take care of their goats.
> 
> We got a couple does on loan today and they have three kids.  BRAND new.   They are so cute and I get to take care of them.
> 
> I LOVE BABIES!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Queen Mum for the Christmas Wishes.  

Hoping you had a Wonderful Holiday.  But with three nubian babies coming, I think you got your wish.  

Have a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year in your New Place.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 26, 2011)

They are so sweet.  The one pair, a doeling and buckling are like negatives of each other.   A white and black doeling, and a black and white buckling and exact mirror images.  







  The buckling.






  The doeling.

And then there is a lovely silver moon buckling.






He's my favorite.  (Don't tell the other two.)  He is independent, strong, curious and lively.  He loves having his ears rubbed.  And LOOK at those ears.  He could fly with them.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2011)

They are adorable.  I am so glad you have some wonderful babies to care for you.  It is good for all of you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> They are so sweet.  The one pair, a doeling and buckling are like negatives of each other.   A white and black doeling, and a black and white buckling and exact mirror images.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_black_and_white_buckling.jpg  The buckling.
> 
> ...


they are beautiful, ARolls is going to love the spots.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 26, 2011)

They are just lovely.  And the little silver moon one is so sweet.  He is very laid back and easy going.  He is also incredibly big and strong.  He has HUGE soft very white ears.  All of them have the longest legs.  Their mamas are very tall and stately looking.  Beautiful udders!   The mothers are on a milk test this next week.    

These babies look like a big pile of spots!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> They are just lovely.  And the little silver moon one is so sweet.  He is very laid back and easy going.  He is also incredibly big and strong.  He has HUGE soft very white ears.  All of them have the longest legs.  Their mamas are very tall and stately looking.  Beautiful udders!   The mothers are on a milk test this next week.
> 
> These babies look like a big pile of spots!


I want one!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL babies.  

Love all three!  

Wishing you all the luck with caring for these sweeties and seeing they find the right "permanent" home.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2011)

Houdini is in the doghouse!  Literally.  He has a little doghouse to sleep in and  a small pen.  AND he hasn't escaped since we got here. OR gotten in to mischief.  He likes his little pen.  He's the epitome of domestic tranquility right now with Jelly Bean.  He leaps upon his doghouse every morning and surveys his kingdom and if I don't bring his feed he calls out to me and demands it!  

Yesterday, I caught him standing on the rock in the middle of his pen playing with the bell on his collar.  Trying to make it ring.  

He also watches over everything and if things are not right, he LETS me know.  The other day when we got here with the two new does and their babies, the new mamas were really upset and Houdini jumped up on his house and started yelling at me to tell me something was wrong!  He's a watch goat.  Who'd have thought?

I'm going to have to get him some toys.  Maybe a big soccer ball or something to train his little bulldozer mind.

Any suggestions?

In the meantime, Mama is getting quite content.  She is filling out nicely and looking really fat and sassy.  Brownie has a nice round belly.  Ian is as Bucky as ever and nearly gave me a heart attack when he ran into the "little girls' " pen yesterday when I tried to go into his pen to feed him.  (God Forbid, he should breed a purebred Nubian doeling by mistake.)  And Trump Card is his happy little self.

Jelly Bean is finally getting a real goat coat AND she's warming up to me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

Well that made my day Queen Mum.  Hearing that Houdini is now happy in his place and that he feels he needs to watch instead of creating mischief.  

Glad to hear Mama is filling out nicely, Jelly Bean is getting her real coat and warming up to you.  Brownie has a nice round belly.  

And Ian is his old self (going after the girls lol) and Trump Card is his happy self.  

Sounds like you made the right move Queen Mum.  Know it was hard but it looks like you and your happy little goat family have found a happy place.  

So thrilled for you.

Now can't wait to hear about BABIES!  Your babies!  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get him some toys.  Maybe a big soccer ball or something to train his little bulldozer mind.
> Any suggestions?


I have one !!! How about those horse balls they sell at tractor supply ??? Wait, he is to small for that .. 
Lets stick to the soccer ball idea,(sounds good to me !!)


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Houdini doesn't need toys..  He need girlfriends.  Lots of pretty girlfriends to make lots of wonderful Houdini babies.  I can't wait for Houdini babies!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

NO FAIR!!!!!!  It's just not right!!  

You  have THREE, count them, THREE spotted babies!

lol, they are cute.

My goats like to play with a basketball.  You could also wrap a corner in some astroturf for him.  Socrates also like to play with a squeaky chicken. It's one of those large "nekkid" (plucked) chickens.  He will stomp it to make it squeak and then have a case of the bouncy zoomies.  Sometimes, though, he will just horn the poor chicken.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 27, 2011)

Those spotted kids look nice.  I'l also glad you and your Goats are liking their new place.  Got to get a picture of Houdini on the Dog house, lol.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have one !!! How about those horse balls they sell at tractor supply ??? Wait, he is to small for that ..
> Lets stick to the soccer ball idea,(sounds good to me !!)


I have a sneaking feeling, that if I gave him a horse ball, he would have a ball with it,  no matter how big it is.  We had another goat,  Pan, who loved our big ball at the place I lived in at Sammamish, Washington.  I have videos of him playing Pan Ball across the field.  The ball was bigger than he was.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> NO FAIR!!!!!!  It's just not right!!
> 
> You  have THREE, count them, THREE spotted babies!
> 
> ...


Yes, but I don't get to keep the spotted babies. I have to sell them.  AND SOON!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go get it!!! I want to see pics of Bulldozer Houdini !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Then go get it!!! I want to see pics of Bulldozer Houdini !!!


That would be a very long drive (2600 miles) to get one very big ball.  Maybe I should just find a different ball for him to play with.  Right now he keeps breaking his doghouse.  He's had it apart three times.  Then he stands on the parts and hollers at me to come and fix it for him.  

Lisa, the lady that I work for here, keeps asking me why I have Houdini.  I can't quite explain his presence in my herd other than to say he is very entertaining.  She doesn't understand why anyone would keep a goat that runs away when you want him to come to you; has no clear purpose for "breeding" and thus no "financial value"; can't be milked; doesn't do any work around the farm; and keeps requiring that I fix his house.    

I've got to train him to do some sort of work around here.  Maybe I can convince him to carry my feed buckets or pull a cart for me or something.  He's the perfect size and build to pull a little tool cart around.  Sigh...If I could only get him to come to me on command.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN DO IT !!!! I know you can !! Start trying !!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 28, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Lisa, the lady that I work for here, keeps asking me why I have Houdini.  I can't quite explain his presence in my herd other than to say he is very entertaining.  She doesn't understand why anyone would keep a goat that runs away when you want him to come to you; has no clear purpose for "breeding" and thus no "financial value"; can't be milked; doesn't do any work around the farm; and keeps requiring that I fix his house.
> 
> I've got to train him to do some sort of work around here.  Maybe I can convince him to carry my feed buckets or pull a cart for me or something.  He's the perfect size and build to pull a little tool cart around.  Sigh...If I could only get him to come to me on command.


The truth is you have him because you love him.  That is all the explanation you need.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Jodie.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 28, 2011)

Terry Towel.  That is the name I have dubbed one of the babies.  His ears look like little terry cloth dishrags.  He is quite the little eater.  He is constantly begging for a bottle.  A few minutes ago, he was standing in his playpen asking for a bottle.  I gave him one.  And now I have three little babies standing in a row looking at me and wanting to play!

It's bedtime!

Houdini was standing on his house again today.  He was full of beans.  I was thinking, as I was walking out to the gate to work, I could have used him to pull a little cart.    Hmmm,  bulldozer, cart puller goat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Terry Towel.  That is the name I have dubbed one of the babies.  His ears look like little terry cloth dishrags.  He is quite the little eater.  He is constantly begging for a bottle.  A few minutes ago, he was standing in his playpen asking for a bottle.  I gave him one.  And now I have three little babies standing in a row looking at me and wanting to play!
> 
> It's bedtime!
> 
> Houdini was standing on his house again today.  He was full of beans.  I was thinking, as I was walking out to the gate to work, I could have used him to pull a little cart.    Hmmm,  bulldozer, cart puller goat.


he would only pull the cart to check out the ladies!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly houdini ... I think he would love to work beside you pulling things around in carts !!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

I can see it now.   Houdini, marching around with his little cart, full of stuff.  Running off in every direction, trying his level best to pull that cart through the nearest hole in the fence!  Today, I caught him in the hay feeder, trying to figure out how to jump out of his pen!   Naughty Houdini!  I am going to have to build a hayfeeder to put in the middle of his pen.

There is a new goat in Mama's pen today.   Wild Thing!  She's a Saanen.  She's been picking on the other nubians.  So she is in time out.  She is bigger than mama.  She gobbles up the Alfalfa and then she pushes everyone else away and tries to eat theirs too.  She's kind of a bully.  She doesn't like to share!  So she head butts the other pregnant does and chases them away.   

Now she is in with Mama and Brownie.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I can see it now.   Houdini, marching around with his little cart, full of stuff.  Running off in every direction, trying his level best to pull that cart through the nearest hole in the fence!  Today, I caught him in the hay feeder, trying to figure out how to jump out of his pen!   Naughty Houdini!  I am going to have to build a hayfeeder to put in the middle of his pen.
> 
> There is a new goat in Mama's pen today.   Wild Thing!  She's a Saanen.  She's been picking on the other nubians.  So she is in time out.  She is bigger than mama.  She gobbles up the Alfalfa and then she pushes everyone else away and tries to eat theirs too.  She's kind of a bully.  She doesn't like to share!  So she head butts the other pregnant does and chases them away.
> 
> Now she is in with Mama and Brownie.


Awww Queen Mum, you wouldn't know what to do with yourself if you didn't have Houdini driving you to frustrations.  You just got to love that little stinker.  Give him a cart.  Get him a job to help you.  Maybe it will keep him out of trouble.  "Idle hands....." 

Sorry to hear you have a bully in with your Mamma and Brownie.  Hope this bully doesn't hurt your little girls.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I can see it now.   Houdini, marching around with his little cart, full of stuff.  Running off in every direction, trying his level best to pull that cart through the nearest hole in the fence!  Today, I caught him in the hay feeder, trying to figure out how to jump out of his pen!   Naughty Houdini!  I am going to have to build a hayfeeder to put in the middle of his pen.
> 
> There is a new goat in Mama's pen today.   Wild Thing!  She's a Saanen.  She's been picking on the other nubians.  So she is in time out.  She is bigger than mama.  She gobbles up the Alfalfa and then she pushes everyone else away and tries to eat theirs too.  She's kind of a bully.  She doesn't like to share!  So she head butts the other pregnant does and chases them away.
> 
> Now she is in with Mama and Brownie.


Here is a book about training to pull a cart: http://www.caprinesupply.com/produc...g-goats-to-pull-a-cart-by-caprine-supply.html
A cart/wagon:  http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/working-goats/wagon.html
The section for working goats: http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/working-goats.html

I would love to see the little bulldozer get to work !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

Houdini told me very firmly, that despite all those doomsayers,  babies are God's opinions that life should go on.  And since he has buns in the oven in both Oklahoma AND Texas, this is definite proof that the world will go on. He assured me that goats don't pay attention to the calendar.  They pay attention to nature.   When it is cold, they grow thick coats.  When it is hot, they drink water.   When girls are wagging their tails he bashes down the fence and helps them feel less anxious.  Then 5 months later when the girls have big tummies and are digging nests and their udders are huge and shiny, they turn around and round and babies are born and the world goes on. 

Then Houdini jumped up on his little goat house (he scoffs at the notion that it is a dog house, since he sleeps in it with his cohabitant, Jelly Bean) and rang in the New Year with his collar bell.  Houdini is a wise and wild little goat.

I need to find him a better collar bell.  The one he has is not clangy and jingly enough.  He needs a very lovely LOUD bell.  I have a lead on a nice bell.  I shall purchase it so he can keep on reminding people that he is right about the world not ending in 2012.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2012)

It is not a Dog house.  It is Houdini's home.  Where he takes care of Jellybean and where is is king of his world.  

Houdini needs one of these, goat style of course.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 1, 2012)

Houdini's got more sense than some people. LOL!!

Looking forward to meeting that goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Awww Queen Mum, you wouldn't know what to do with yourself if you didn't have Houdini driving you to frustrations.  You just got to love that little stinker.  Give him a cart.  Get him a job to help you.  Maybe it will keep him out of trouble.  "Idle hands....."
> 
> Sorry to hear you have a bully in with your Mamma and Brownie.  Hope this bully doesn't hurt your little girls.
> 
> K


Wild Thing is not Wild, she is misunderstood.   Today, I found out her achilles heel.  Dried banana peels.  She will actually come to the gate and beg for them.  She's not bullying Mama and Brownie.  She's just finding her place in the 'herd'.  She's only three years old.

 She just needs a home where she will find someone who will take the time to get to know her.  Apparently she will go to the milkbarn to be milked.  And she stands on the milkstand just fine.  She's just not a bottle fed girl so she's a bit out of her element here, where all the does are handraised and a bit more easy going.  

She is for sale.  Cheap.  Purebred Saanen doe.  Bred.  Nice papers.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 2, 2012)

Donnabelle,

Houdini shall look forward to meeting you too.  AS will those two little babies, and Mama and Brownie and Ian and Trump Card and Jelly Bean and Wild Thing and all the other Nubians on the Farm.  

Hopefully, Houdini will see fit to give you a tour of his enclosure.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 2, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found her achilles heel.  It's always a good thing to find out what can attract a misunderstood animal.  Hoping you find her a forever home with people who will understand her.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 2, 2012)

Wild Thing is going to need it.  She is so hormonal right now.  She is a shy thing.  And she is HUGE!  As in she is a very big goat.  If she can be tamed a bit, she will make one very nice family milk goat.  She does great on the milk stand and gives tons of milk.  

Anyway, Houdini ate out of my hand today!   WOW!  And so did Jelly Bean.   AND they got their copper bolus.  So they will both be having pretty tails to show off soon.

Houdini's coat looks great!  Jelly Bean's finally getting a nice coat.  She looks really plump and is now almost three months pregnant!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 3, 2012)

Houdini came right up to the fence to eat out of my hand.  I am so PROUD of him.  He is getting really brave about eating from my hands.  Now if he would do that when I am IN the pen!   Pretty soon I will be able to give him treats!  Then I will have him in my clutches.  He won't be able to resist me.

Jelly Bean is a bit more tentative, but in the bigger picture she is more trusting.

YAY!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Houdini came right up to the fence to eat out of my hand.  I am so PROUD of him.  He is getting really brave about eating from my hands.  Now if he would do that when I am IN the pen!   Pretty soon I will be able to give him treats!  Then I will have him in my clutches.  He won't be able to resist me.
> 
> Jelly Bean is a bit more tentative, but in the bigger picture she is more trusting.
> 
> YAY!


YAH HOUDINI !!!  I'm excited to hear about all the adventures of Houdini and his cart !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 3, 2012)

Jelly Bean is looking better and better.  Her hair is coming in very nicely.  I can hardly wait until she has a full coat instead of that ratty woolly undercoat from being so undernourished from before I got her.  I want to brush it all out of her, but I'm afraid she still needs it.  It is very cold here.  Houdini is soft and silky and jet black now.  

Both of them stand at the fence and holler for their daily alfalfa now.  

Mama and Brownie are unhappy that they aren't getting all the attention.  But Brownie is going to the milk room now for her daily grain.  (In preparation for babies.)  She RUNS to the milk room, all excited.  She's so CUTE.  She LEAPS on to the milk stand and is very good about being "prepped" for milking.  

Mama wants to go to the milk room too, but she already knows all about it.  

Trump Card and Ian need more attention.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Jelly Bean is looking better and better.  Her hair is coming in very nicely.  I can hardly wait until she has a full coat instead of that ratty woolly undercoat from being so undernourished from before I got her.  I want to brush it all out of her, but I'm afraid she still needs it.  It is very cold here.  Houdini is soft and silky and jet black now.
> 
> Both of them stand at the fence and holler for their daily alfalfa now.
> 
> ...


Aw with your loving care Queen Mum, Jelly Bean will have that soft and silky hair like Houdini.  

Love to hear that they holler for you.   And love to hear that they are vying for your attention.  They truly love you. 

So excited you are where you are and that all your sweeties are settling in.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 4, 2012)

Jelly Bean came up to me IN the pen today and took food out of my hand... She was ever so gentle and tentative. It gives her the 'food advantage' over Houdini.  And he knows it, but he still doesn't want to trust me not to 'grab him'.     







I know that's the issue and I am going to have to be extra patient with both of them.  I need them to completely trust me so I can handle them when I really need to.  I've got to get them to comply with trust and not force, now that they are in a safe place.  

In the meantime, I'm working with two does that are needing to be milked daily and they are a HUGE challenge.  Both of them came from another farm and they have to be forced to go to the milk room every day.  I hate doing that.  But it has to be done.  

There is Sitting Sally.  (because she likes to sit down on the milkstand).  She's getting better about it.  Now she only sits down on the milk bucket for a few seconds, and then stands up because it is uncomfortable.  I give her raisins as reinforcement.  And an udder massage at the end of it all.  She's pretty good about going to the milk room.  But she hates the LGD's.  They scare her.  If they come around she stops dead in her tracks and waits till they go away.

And there is Shakin' Shandy.  Because she shakes like a leaf on the milk stand.  Right now she is my biggest problem.  She refuses to walk to the milk room at all.  Last night I had to pick her up about 50 feet from the door and carry her the rest of the way to the milk room.  She weighs 150 pounds.  She was quite surprised when I picked her up.  This morning she just laid down in her paddock.  So I put a halter and a harness on her a slung a rope around behind her tail.  She did not like that at all, but was more cooperative about going.  I gave her a treat every time she took a step.  But by the time we got there, she was mad at me so she wouldn't put her head in the stanchion so she calmly stood on the milkstand BACKWARDS while I milked her and she stomped back to the barn where I gave her a treat.

The PILL!  I'm going to change her nickname to Polly the Pill.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 4, 2012)

We moved the milk stand to the place right outside of the girls pen.  Tonight they jumped right up on the stand to be milked.  Not a problem.  Well that solves the problem for now.  Until it gets really cold or rains.  

Houdini and Jelly Bean are all happy about eating out of my hand today.  As long as it is yummy stuff.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Houdini and Jelly Bean are all happy about eating out of my hand today.  As long as it is yummy stuff.


Keep the yummy stuff coming !!! Before yah know it Houdini will be a little doll !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to hear the yummy stuff is working


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Amazing what yummy stuff can do.  So glad to hear you are making progress.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

So You Want to Know a Little About Me?

I am a woman with something to say about just about anything.  I am a night person and have a profound dedication to staying that way.  I believe that I am descended from those phosphorescent paramecium (pair-a-me-see-um) that haunted the shallows after the sun went down.  I am also a fourth generation Washingtonian. 

Most therapists will tell you that to understand a person you need to know about their Family of Origin.  Mine is quite interesting.

Papa was a logger and Mama a nurse.  They were married on June 10, 1950.  Early in their marriage, my father was often away at logging camp.  They must have done a lot of celebrating during the times when Papa was home in January and July, because  Maggie was born April 19, 1951.  A year later Mary came along on April 21.  Next came Ruthie, in October, 1953 (do the math), Nancy was born in the wilds of Scotia, California in November, 1954.  Peter was born on Highway 1, literally, July 30, 1956 and 8 years later, Sue was born in October.  

But wait a minute, what happened to Sara?  Nancy was my name before I got religion.  I have to admit its a big shift from Nancy Ann, to Sara Ruth, but as you get to know me  

Papa, bless his heart, was a generous soul who loved children and animals.  He was a man of few words but being 6 foot 4 inches tall and a logger, when he spoke, people listened.  (We sure did.)  
His nickname in the woods was Hurricane Paul.  The explanation I heard from his friends for the name was that as he strolled through the woods he left a path of downed trees like that of a hurricane. 
Papa was one tough man.  When I was about 23, a tree fell on his leg, and he sustained a fractured femur.  He had his buddies get him to his truck but insisted that he sit in the front seat on the drive to the hospital, because an ambulance was an unnecessary delay.  

Papa was hit by a widow maker when he was 58.  That is a tree that doesnt fall where its meant too.  With a broken arm, a fractured skull and a fractured collar bone, Papa walked out of the woods to the waiting helicopter, because he didnt want some fool kid dropping him, by tripping over a branch and feeling bad about it.  

Papa was declared disabled, as the accident had destroyed the nerves in his right arm.  Despite that, until the day he died, Papa had more strength in that arm than most people have in their legs.  He died at age 73, due to lung cancer from smoking 3 packs of home made cigarettes per day.

Dad was an ex-marine and was proud of it until the day he died.  The only inkling I ever got about regrets about the military occurred during the gulf war, right before Papa passed away.  He said, War is the stupidest waste of young mens lives,  that people have ever invented.

My mother is very intelligent (she was a member of MENSA).  She was a nurse at Harborview on the locked psychiatric ward for 20 years.  When she retired, Mama made her life as an artist and craftsman.  She wove baskets, made pottery, dolls, quilts and other arts.  Hmm, I wonder if the basket making was the result of her former profession.  At the age of 72, she featured in Workbench Magazine as a woman who loves her woodworking tools.  Mama died at the age of 73, also from cancer due to smoking - two to three packs of home made cigarettes a day.  I HATE cigarettes.  

I come from a long line of tenacious, outspoken folk.  One of my maternal ancestors signed the declaration of independence.  Does the last name Carroll, sound familiar?  A maternal great-grandfather was an itinerant preacher from the deep South.  We know he had a lot to say.  My maternal Great Grandmother had an opinion on everything.  At the tender age of 80 she declared that she would live to be 100 and promptly did so.

On my fathers side of the family, two great-uncles and his great-grandfather came to the US from County Cork, Ireland by boat.  They got into such a huge row on board ship that they had to be kept apart for the remainder of the trip as they repeatedly threatened (and tried) to throw each other overboard.  When they got to the US,  they changed their names so they couldnt find one another.  (A familiar pattern is emerging.)  

My father furthered the problem by encouraging independence, clear thinking and self reliance in each and every one of us.  My mother encouraged us to read and to think with an open inquisitive mind. 

Dinner time, when I was growing up was promptly at 6 pm and the dinner discussions were lively and full of discourse.  We debated, told jokes, and discussed everything under the sun.  
Now-a-days, my sis Maggie is an artist and works for in a state animal lab in the south east coast of the US officer.  Mary is a pediatric RN with a Ph.D. (Dr. Nurse) and a world class tango dancer. Ruth is a lawyer, makes doll clothes and reviews childrens books.  I am a goat wrangler and a child advocate and Peter is a tugboat skipper and sells rare books.  Susan has recently changed her name to Devin, and is a very talented musician.  

So, alas, as you can see from my family history, my tenacious and opined nature is inherited.  AND I am anything but ordinary.  I have Tourettes syndrome, and ADHD and Aspergers syndrome.   I am a very tenacious advocate for the rights of handicapped children in the public schools.  My reputation is well known in Washington and Oregon Public Schools.  (They dont like me much.)  There is more to it but thats enough for now.  Ill leave you with one last thought.

When you are down in a hole, and its so dark you can barely see, Look UP and you will see the sky.  Follow the light!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So You Want to Know a Little About Me?
> 
> I am a woman with something to say about just about anything.  I am a night person and have a profound dedication to staying that way.  I believe that I am descended from those phosphorescent paramecium (pair-a-me-see-um) that haunted the shallows after the sun went down.  I am also a fourth generation Washingtonian.
> 
> ...


Thanks you.  It does tell a lot about you when you reveal where you come from and what their beliefs were.  You come from strong people.  Like my DH.  

That's what got me in trouble with my family.  Their family dynamics was to stay in the hole, never look up.  Thank Heavens there are ways to change family dynamics.  Bigger shame is that family dynamics will die with me and my Better Half, known as DH.   But, truly no regrets here.

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of information about you. It's good to read though since it's nice to hear about peoples family history. I did a paper on Aspergers when I was in college for my AA degree in Early Childhood education. That's been a few years ago though.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 7, 2012)

Temple Grandin is autistic, and is one of the great minds in agriculture.

Asperger's is a mild form of autism.  

I have two friends, each has a child with asperger's.  Both children are brilliant in their own way.  Issac is a computer genius. Jane has a photographic memory.  Both children's parents are totally involved with them and their activities, but the most important things are disipline and structure.  They march to their own drummers, that's for sure.

We all have our burdens and our demons, the trick is to outwit them....

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Temple Grandin is autistic, and is one of the great minds in agriculture.
> 
> Asperger's is a mild form of autism.
> 
> ...


Aspergers is like a focused form of autism, usually the person will be really good at something. I would guess Sara is really good at animal husbandry. So Sara, what subject/activity are you focused with in regards to Aspergers?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

Temple Grandin is AWESOME!   She has written a LOT about Autism and Aspergers and has done some amazing things.  I met her once at an education conference and thought she was so much like me and yet so different.  Her book, "Thinking In Pictures" is a must read for people who want to understand Autism and surprisingly animals.

Also Animals in Translation by Dr. Grandin  gives incredible insight into how animals work and if you ever have trouble with your farm animals, it is a wonderful reference for animal behavior.  

As for Aspergers syndrome, Aspergers is part of me, not who I am.  I am funny, odd, idiosyncratic, kind, cheerful, insightful, verbose, loving, persistent, and most of the time pretty positive.

I come from an era where Aspergers was poorly recognized and as such didn't get very good guidance, so I have spent my life drifting from job to job.  That is rather typical of people with Aspergers as well.  Not a big deal.  OK, so it is a big deal, but if you met me, you would just find me a bit odd.  

What most people don't realize about Aspergers is that 'we' focus on more than one thing. Most people with Aspergers will have one or two specialties with two or three subspecialties.   Many times it will be in the same "area".    I focus on not A subject but several.   This is typical of High functioning Aspergers.  

When I focus, I tend to hyperfocus.  I get very involved and somewhat encyclopedic.  I am great with anything that requires tactile skills.   I am also ridiculously clumsy.   Thus my combined degree in physics, chemistry and math is useless.   (I'm dangerous in the lab.)  So when I was in college I sort of changed my major to neuropsychology and then went on to become a paramedic after that and got quite good at it.  (Nobody ever got hurt except for me.)  

I am an encyclopedia of Education law and psychology,  Alas, as an advocate, I tend to piss people off, but then so do lawyers so it's the perfect job for me.  However, since I'm not a lawyer, I can't make much money at it.  

I'm also extremely good with animal behavior and medicine.  Mostly due to my background in science, research, medicine and some employment in agricultural research.  

I am also pretty good at mechanics and computers.  I can rebuild automobiles, sewing machines and computers and love to do all of the above.  I can also do a lot of construction on the side, but I get hurt often so I would never make a good auto mechanic, or a construction person.  (God forbid!)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> *When you are down in a hole, and its so dark you can barely see, Look UP and you will see the sky.  Follow the light!*


That is a pretty phrase. You should ALWAYS keep trying ....


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Today Sittin' Sally and Shakin' Shandy stood on the stand and gave me some more MILK.   These are the babies mamas.   They have been here since Christmas.  It turns out one of them (Shakin' Shandy - because she was standing on the milk stand and shaking like a leaf) is drinking her own milk!  I finally gave her some calcium and magnesium and now she's giving more milk and not taking her own.  So today I got half a quart more.   

Sittin' Sally (because she would sit on the milk bucket at first) is finally standing most of the time with hobbles.     But she is only giving a liter of milk at a time.   

I had to move the milk stand to outside the barn instead of the milk room.  And I don't have to chase them all over the pen.  Instead I just open the gate and they come outside of the pen to the milk stand on their own.

Making some progress.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 10, 2012)

He finally did it!  He got on my lap today.  Well, OK, he only did it so he could get the food that I was holding way, way up high above his head, but he really had to climb up ON my lap to get the food and so he did it.  He trusted me enough to get up there and get that food.  And he stayed there for a long, long time, eating.  And he let me touch him for a whole two seconds. 

Now Jelly Bean is regularly eating right out of my hand and she was the first one to get on my lap to get the food.  

Next I'm going to make it so they have to sit in my lap to eat.  And then the next step is that they are going to have to tolerate me putting my hand on them to get the food.  

Gradually, they will let me do other things too.  BECAUSE I really need to trim hooves and brush them.  And I want them to let me do that without them wanting to run away.  

But today, them getting on my lap was a BIG step!

YAY!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!!Houdini


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations Queen Mum.  I knew you could win him over.

Baby steps.

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was a little disapointed, I thought we had Houdini babies.  

Good for you, he is learning what a good life is like.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I was a little disapointed, I thought we had Houdini babies.
> 
> Good for you, he is learning what a good life is like.


I was thinking the same thing.  Word of advice.  My goats are extremely friendly, but when it comes time to trimming hoves, they act like completely different goats and really do not want to be my friend.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always get help from someone when it comes to trims


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations on training that goat!!

They are kinda like human kiddos though, you get better results if you start young and stay consistant.  It is sooooooo much work to raise "kids".

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

*YAH !! Train Houdini train houdini!*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Good job Houdini!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 11, 2012)

I misread at first and thought you said Houdini had gotten on your laptop    glad he is starting to trust you


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 11, 2012)

I have no doubt, when it comes to hoof trims, I will have to tie Houdini and Jelly Bean down to a table and wrap them in a towel, blindfold them and just get the job done, but at least they will know that I love them first and that being touched and petted and given treats is not the same as a hoof trim.  

AS for Houdini Babies, I'm hoping for those in a couple more months.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> AS for Houdini Babies, I'm hoping for those in a couple more months.


I WANT SOME !!!! I WANT SOME!!! I want all of them! 








eta: _*PWEASE?*_


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> I misread at first and thought you said Houdini had gotten on your laptop    glad he is starting to trust you


That would be a problem.  Houdini would be emailing all of the goat farms he can find ordering pretty young doelings to be shipped to him.  COD of course.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 11, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> That would be a problem.  Houdini would be emailing all of the goat farms he can find ordering pretty young doelings to be shipped to him.  COD of course.


Deer Jodie,

Do you have any does that have any season right now.  My owner, Queen Mum said I could have a doe in season.   Because I'm so handsome.  So if you could send me a doe, I will make sure she is bread and buttered up for you right away.  I live in Oklahoma.   I am very experienced.   I have a friend, Jelly Bean.  She can tell you that I make lots of bread and butter pickles.  (hee, hee, that's a goat joke.)  

Truly,

Houdini Casanova (the Great)

PS,  make sure she is beautiful like that Tall Mama goat, but doesn't push us handsome shorter guys down the hills.
PPS, what I lack in stature, I more than make up for in personality, strength and stamina.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 11, 2012)

There is a fungus among-us.   Poor little Ian and Trump Card!   Ian got bit on the ear a couple months back.   Today I went out and  where he got bit, was all white and kind of swollen.  It looked like there was dirt on it so I brushed it off and it started to bleed.  Then I looked closer and noticed that he had some white stuff on his other ear and his face was kind of crusty.   And I noticed his horns had some white stuff around them.   

So I asked Dan, the head cheese around here to took a look and he said it looked like a fungus.  But just to be sure said I should treat for mites and fungus.   So I had to treat him with some Blu Kote, and give him a shot of Cydectin.   And I looked at Trump Card and he had some white stuff on his horns too.  So he got a shot and some Blu Kote as well.    I was sure I had pulled back on the syringe and made sure there was no blood in the needle.

But OMG! Trump Card when I gave him his shot started screaming and turning round and round in circles and crying and crying and crying.    Then he ran over to me, just shaking and crying and trembling.   He was so upset.  I thought I had KILLED him.  HE WAS FINE!   But did he ever scare ME!   

Well, now I have two very purple horned goats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Mum, Houdini does write a very good letter.  Tells it like it is. lol

Love the PPS line.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> There is a fungus among-us.   Poor little Ian and Trump Card!   Ian got bit on the ear a couple months back.   Today I went out and  where he got bit, was all white and kind of swollen.  It looked like there was dirt on it so I brushed it off and it started to bleed.  Then I looked closer and noticed that he had some white stuff on his other ear and his face was kind of crusty.   And I noticed his horns had some white stuff around them.
> 
> So I asked Dan, the head cheese around here to took a look and he said it looked like a fungus.  But just to be sure said I should treat for mites and fungus.   So I had to treat him with some Blu Kote, and give him a shot of Cydectin.   And I looked at Trump Card and he had some white stuff on his horns too.  So he got a shot and some Blu Kote as well.    I was sure I had pulled back on the syringe and made sure there was no blood in the needle.
> 
> ...


Oh well purple horns for a while.  Hope the fungus is gone quickly.

Poor Trump Card.   And poor Queen Mum.   Hoping this scary incident is forgotten by both.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deer Houdini,

My name is Jaz and I would love to come and visit with you.  I am a full size LaMancha but I am the smallest goat here and I get pushed around.  Below you see me with my babies from last year.  They are beautiful but they are getting big.  I would love to have babies that will stay small.  







Best Regards,
Jaz


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we've got a regular goat dating site in the works!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Deer Houdini,
> 
> My name is Jaz and I would love to come and visit with you.  I am a full size LaMancha but I am the smallest goat here and I get pushed around.  Below you see me with my babies from last year.  They are beautiful but they are getting big.  I would love to have babies that will stay small.
> 
> ...


Dear Jaz,

You have the most beautiful lovely long legs and a wonderful strong face.   I can see that you have a strong personality.   I would stand on any bale of hay for you.   Of course, my sons would be strong and muscular like me.   But maybe my daughters would be delicate like a daisy, like their beautiful mother.

I shall dream of our time together when it is freezing tonight and hope that it warms me.   (Please do not whisper these dreams to Jelly Bean.  She may be jealous.)  I must go now as Shaking Shandy is calling and I have to call back to her to calm her.

Houdini


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Boy... This is SO funny! Keep it up please!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 12, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I was a little disapointed, I thought we had Houdini babies.
> 
> Good for you, he is learning what a good life is like.


Yes, I thought I would see Houdini kids but good job.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Houdini, Wow, a beautiful girl like Jazz.  Who's babies are just gorgeous so you know Houdini genes could really be a nice mixture with this doe.  lol

Beautiful Doe, Jodie.

Handsome Buck, Queen Mum.

Thanks, enjoyed the imaginary letter writing.  But truly love the pics.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 13, 2012)

I can HARDLY wait for Houdini/Jelly Bean babies.   Should I call them Houdini Beanie Babies?   Or Beanie Houdini Babies?   I've decided to disbud them.  I'm hoping for doelings.   In that case, they will be Matilda and Erin.  

And if Mama turns out to have some Houdini kids,  I was thinking if one is a buckling and one a doeling they will be called Danny DeVito and Rhea Perlman.    If it's two bucklings and one is bigger than the other, they will be Danny DeVito and Arnold Schwartzenegger.   Big names for little goats, but if they are Houdini's kids they will be able to handle it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I can HARDLY wait for Houdini/Jelly Bean babies.   Should I call them Houdini Beanie Babies?   Or Beanie Houdini Babies?   I've decided to disbud them.  I'm hoping for doelings.   In that case, they will be Matilda and Erin.
> 
> And if Mama turns out to have some Houdini kids,  I was thinking if one is a buckling and one a doeling they will be called Danny DeVito and Rhea Perlman.    If it's two bucklings and one is bigger than the other, they will be Danny DeVito and Arnold Schwartzenegger.   Big names for little goats, but if they are Houdini's kids they will be able to handle it.


Ohh goodie! BABIES!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm always assured of a smile when I read your Journal   Thanks!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 13, 2012)

Will Mama's babies be Houdini kids with half ears and long legs?    Or are they going to be Ian babies with big ears and brown hair? Is she even pregnant?    
And what about Brownie?   She looks pregnant.  She has a big round tummy, but she has had a big tummy FOREVER!   She has been with Ian, Trump Card, and Houdini.  Who is the father of her babies?   Is it Houdini?   Can he even reach either of them?   Well, technically, when they were laying down at night, he could have done something...

And if you look at page one of this journal, you can see what they look like...   Can you even imagine his kids?   

As for Jelly Bean,  we know who the father is there... or at least we are pretty sure it's Houdini.  I saw him with her at least 5 times.   He was so gentle and loving and determined.  But I did rescue Jelly Bean from an onslaught of amorous bigger bucks 100 pound bucks who were trampling her nearly to death to get to her.  

Lets all hope it comes out in the wash in a couple months.   The earliest babies can be expected is March 1st.  And probably March 21st.  Jelly Bean is due in April.   So we have quite a ways to go.   Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 14, 2012)

So how's Jelly Bean doing?  Can't wait to see what she and Houdini made!  

Hoping Jelly Bean is resting and Houdini babies growing healthly inside to come out with the same HIGH energy as Dad!   Maybe even a Mini Me Houdini.  lol

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 14, 2012)

Jelly Bean is doing GREAT!   She got on my lap today to get some feed.   But she is really getting brave about coming up to get food.   I'm pretty sure I'm going to get twins from her because even though she is due in April, she has a very round tummy already.   And she is eating a LOT.  

She is such a quiet, sweet little goat.  She really likes being in the pen with Houdini.   He is very good with her.  But she is no pushover.  She gets right in there and gets her dinner when it's time.   She doesn't let him push her around.   

I am going to have to catch her pretty soon and brush her out and trim her hooves.    She's shedding all that wooly icky undercoat and looks all raggedy.  She needs a BoSe shot pretty soon as well.   I gave her a copper bolus and am hoping the copper tinge in her coat will go away pretty soon and her fish tail will fill in.  She's getting minerals and has been eating those as well.   

I am going to go out and wash Ian's face today.  He is not going to be happy with me about washing off his boy perfume, but I need to make sure that the patch on his face is healing up good.  Let the buck rodeo games begin...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Jelly Bean is doing GREAT!   She got on my lap today to get some feed.   But she is really getting brave about coming up to get food.   I'm pretty sure I'm going to get twins from her because even though she is due in April, she has a very round tummy already.   And she is eating a LOT.
> 
> She is such a quiet, sweet little goat.  She really likes being in the pen with Houdini.   He is very good with her.  But she is no pushover.  She gets right in there and gets her dinner when it's time.   She doesn't let him push her around.
> 
> ...


let the games begin, whitney loves to taste me me now lick, lick bite, ? what is up with that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

How did the rodeo games go?  Hope Ian's patch on his face is healing nicely.  

Did you get to trim Jelly Bean's hooves and trim her up for her big day?  I guess you got time since she's not due until April.   Can't wait to see little Houdini babies.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm being whimpy with Jelly Bean.  I want to build up a little more trust with her before snatching her out of her pen and "roughing her up".  But I suppose I should just get it over with.  We are supposed to have a warm day tomorrow so maybe that's the day to get it done.  Before she gets much more pregnant.   

Ian's face is looking OK, but I'm not happy with it.  I think I need to give it at least a week of treatment before getting my hopes up.  HOWEVER, his ear does look better.  He needs his face washed again today.  He's a pretty cooperative boy.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I'm being whimpy with Jelly Bean.  I want to build up a little more trust with her before snatching her out of her pen and "roughing her up".  But I suppose I should just get it over with.  We are supposed to have a warm day tomorrow so maybe that's the day to get it done.  Before she gets much more pregnant.
> 
> Ian's face is looking OK, but I'm not happy with it.  I think I need to give it at least a week of treatment before getting my hopes up.  HOWEVER, his ear does look better.  He needs his face washed again today.  He's a pretty cooperative boy.


I don't think whimpy.  I can understand you moving slow, gaining her trust.  But also you are right, don't want to do all that when she is huge and round with those Houdini babies.  Hoping it goes well for you tomorrow if the weather cooperates and Jelly Bean doesn't think you are "roughing her up".  

Glad to hear Ian is cooperative boy.  Excellent to hear his ear is doing better.  Hoping Ian is all better after that week of treatment.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 15, 2012)

One of the advantages of training pack goats is the process is a bit like training guide dogs.  They need to be very cooperative and trusting about being handled.  It's a must for being a pack goat. And they are picked for their gentled nature and easygoing personalities.  All aggressive goats are culled or passed on to other farmers for other purposes.   Ian wasn't wethered for other reasons so he's not a pack goat, per se, but I trained him to be one from the start.  

Ian stands very still and lets me do just about anything to him.  Even icky stuff like face washes and testicle checks.  He is quite trusting.  He's really just a big lapgoat.  So when he first started rutting, I made him let me wash his face before I'd let him put his stinky crusty face in my lap.  That is coming in QUITE handy now because I need to wash off the gunk to check on that sore spot.  It is nice and pink and not oozy at all.  Just nice skin there.  

He ran off after he was all done and didn't even pee on his face right away!  So rutting season must be coming to an end.  (I hope, I hope, I hope.)


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

Houdini let me scratch him on the special goat scratchy spot today while he was eating.  (Just behind the front leg.)    At first he jumped away, but then he realized I wasn't going for the "catch" and then he started to like it and moved over to ask for more.   He kept looking up at me to see if I had ulterior motives.  He was rather enjoying himself.   When he was done eating he stayed for extra scratchies.  Then he sauntered away.  

Jelly Bean is still not allowing too much touching but we are getting closer to it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent to hear Queen Mum.  Houdini, he's some special boy.  So glad he enjoyed his special spot being scratched and decided "Hey, she's not THAT bad". lol

Keep it up with Jelly Bean.  She will come around.  And being in her condition, would that make her a bit more shy and standoffish?  Don't Mama Goat sense kick in, and she will be more watchful?   I don't know, but she will get there.  

Just look at how far you came with the expecting father?  lol

Love the fact that your goats are starting to trust you Queen Mum.  They can tell you are relaxing being in your new place.  

Please keep us posted about your sweeties.  

BTW, How's Mama doing?  Such a pretty Matriarch.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

Mama is feeling quite put out at the moment.  There is a new goat in her paddock, Wild Thing.  Wild Thing is a young Saanen upstart who is BIGGER than Mama.  She keeps trying to push Brownie and Mama around.  But she's getting better and learning that Mama really is in charge, because Mama isn't afraid of me and Wild Thing is.    We call it the Three Queens pen.  Wild Thing likes Brownie better than Mama because Brownie backs down and Mama doesn't.  

But Mama always maintains her dignity.  I love that girl.  Wild Thing is being sold soon.  

Other than that, she sure looks great!  She is sleek and fat and looking amazingly healthy right now.  Lots of nice prairie hay, alfalfa and good grain once a day.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Mama is feeling quite put out at the moment.  There is a new goat in her paddock, Wild Thing.  Wild Thing is a young Saanen upstart who is BIGGER than Mama.  She keeps trying to push Brownie and Mama around.  But she's getting better and learning that Mama really is in charge, because Mama isn't afraid of me and Wild Thing is.    We call it the Three Queens pen.  Wild Thing likes Brownie better than Mama because Brownie backs down and Mama doesn't.
> 
> But Mama always maintains her dignity.  I love that girl.  Wild Thing is being sold soon.
> 
> Other than that, she sure looks great!  She is sleek and fat and looking amazingly healthy right now.  Lots of nice prairie hay, alfalfa and good grain once a day.


Wild Thing being sold?  Don't they want Saanen?  Or they just have too many goats to take care of?  Shame if she and Mama are working things out through you.  

But glad to hear Mama is Sleek, Fat and Healthy!  Big turmoil moving, but it looks like everyone is settling in nicely.  Even you!  

BTW, did you sell those Nubians with all the Dots?  Or are you still raising them right now?

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

All of the babies are sold, but I'm still feeding two of them.   One of them left this week.      They are growing like little weeds.   They are so happy and silly.   I love babies.   The new owner will really be getting some cute babies.  One of them is ALWAYS wagging his little tail.   

Yes, Wild Thing is considered a bit to aggressive for this farm.  She is really hormonal.   She is such a beautiful doe.  She would make a wonderful breeder doe for a pack goat herd, because of her size.  And she has wonderful dairy lines.   With time and patience, I think she would be a lovely doe for any herd, but here the does are very passive and gentle and she just doesn't fit in to the scheme of things.  They cut quick.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm the lucky gal that gets the two spotted goats.  The buckling and the doe.  We are going to pick them up the 28th of this month.  

I will post lots of pictures when they come home....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'm the lucky gal that gets the two spotted goats.  The buckling and the doe.  We are going to pick them up the 28th of this month.
> 
> I will post lots of pictures when they come home....
> 
> DonnaBelle


CONGRATULATIONS!   

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'm the lucky gal that gets the two spotted goats.  The buckling and the doe.  We are going to pick them up the 28th of this month.
> 
> I will post lots of pictures when they come home....
> 
> DonnaBelle


Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

They are going to a GREAT home.  I could not be more pleased that they are going to Donnabelle who is going to love them a LOT!  I can hardly wait for her to meet them.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 16, 2012)

I wasn't this excited before I delivered DD some 48 years ago. LOL.

We've made them their own pen and they have a nice large area of the buck barn with their own feeders, hay and water bucket.

I'm trying to figure out how I can sleep with them for a few nights and DH not know it...


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

They are learning to "look" for their bottle now.  And I'm starting to call the buckling... Jackhammer, because of the way he drinks his bottle.  He looks a bit like a jackhammer when he's sucking on the bottle.   dh dh dh dh dh dh.   His tail wags in time to his nose going 100 miles an hour banging away on the bottle.  If you are not careful you can get a good tail lashing.  He's finishing up in record time.

Today I brought them some alfalfa to eat and he and Sissy lined up at the little feeder in the baby barn and there were four puppies lined up right next to them, for a taste.  The puppies dove in and immediately started spitting out the alfalfa and ran for the water bowl.  Sissy and Terry Towel didn't know what the fuss was all about and went right on eating their new favorite treat.  They have also "discovered"  Chaff Hay.  

So I guess you could sleep with two little burping cud chewing babies.  (They are just starting to learn about chewing cud.)   They follow me all over the farm when I am doing my chores, though.  THAT is fun.  Leaping and dancing babies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay!   Hooray!  

 I get to go visit my grandchildren this week!  

That is IF the snow in Washington does not interfere with the flight status of the airlines flying in and out of Seattle Tacoma International Airport!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yay!   Hooray!
> 
> I get to go visit my grandchildren this week!
> 
> That is IF the snow in Washington does not interfere with the flight status of the airlines flying in and out of Seattle Tacoma International Airport!


you leave tomorrow right?

I hope you have a great visit.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yay!   Hooray!
> 
> I get to go visit my grandchildren this week!
> 
> That is IF the snow in Washington does not interfere with the flight status of the airlines flying in and out of Seattle Tacoma International Airport!


Does that mean you are coming to NC? If I remember right you mentioned before that one of your sons was stationed in NC. Right?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

I leave Wednesday.  I'm going to Washington State.  My son didn't go to NC.    His wife left and moved to Washington.   But I don't get to see those grandchildren.     I only get to see my daughters kids.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I leave Wednesday.  I'm going to Washington State.  My son didn't go to NC.    His wife left and moved to Washington.   But I don't get to see those grandchildren.     I only get to see my daughters kids.


 I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I leave Wednesday.  I'm going to Washington State.  My son didn't go to NC.    His wife left and moved to Washington.   But I don't get to see those grandchildren.     I only get to see my daughters kids.


Oh, sorry Sara I didn't know. 
Well I hope you have a safe trip and enjoy your time with your grandbabies!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

Well,  stuff happens.   I wish I was going to see my oldest boy and his kids, but there is not much you can do when it's your grown children.   He's leaving me out of the loop for now.    But I'm excited to see my daughter and her kids.  We always have a great time.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I personaly FORBID it to snow.  so there.

Snow messes up flight plans.  and it makes my knees hurt.

SO not cool. seriously.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks RTG!  Mother nature would do well to heed your warning!  I shall glare at her as well from my airline seat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in Washington right now visiting my Grandkids, but I just got a message from Lisa at home about my baby goats Sissy and Terry Towel.   Sasha, the mama dog, who is taking care of them in the baby barn, had mastitis and wasn't nursing her pups for a while.  But now that is all cleared up she is letting the kids nurse right along side with the pups.   

What an amazing dog she is.  Those baby goats have been in the baby barn with her pups since they were three days old, and she has been watching over them since the beginning.  I guess it must just be a natural extension of her mothering instincts.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you are having a great time on your trip


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I am really at a mediation and that has been extended so I'm also having to work hard.  So it's fun and it's also hard work.  But the snow was kind of a pain.  I arrived in Washington to record snowfall.  This was followed by freezing rain, followed by snowmelt which turned into flooding.  Now the snow is all melting off and it's rain again and lots of flooding is going on.  

But I got to stay in the house with the Grandkids and play and cook and make them clean house (of course).   I did teach my daughter how to drive in the snow. I also got to fix the car for my daughter, fix some of the furniture that the grandkids broke while being naughty and help the kids learn how to do a lot of other little household tasks.  I also taught my 13 year old grandson how to shovel snow.  We went out while it was really snowy and the kids had a great time sledding down the hill.   I took lots of pictures.   

My little grandson turned 7 and we had a birthday for him, which was lots of fun.  I wanted to bake a birthday cake with the kids but his mom already had one ordered.  He really, really wanted home made lasagna, and we made that. (Home made sauce and everything.)  I just wish I had some of my home made cheese.   I have never seen a tiny little boy eat so MUCH lasagna before.   Where he put it, I have NO idea.  (And he is very tiny.)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad you had a good time!!! Betty's udder is getting bigger!  
The breeder also gave me a date when the buck got out: 5 months ago on the 29!!! \
Just a little update!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am glad you had an awesome time with the grand kids


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, the "wonderful people" that I am staying with in Oklahoma have told me to leave because I am going to be late getting back from Washington.  Somehow they think I'm making tons of money and taking advantage of their generosity and kindness and are mad at me for "making fools of them".  

I don't know how I manage to meet up with people who are so odd but they don't have a clue how little money I get from helping people with school stuff.   Of course, they never even bothered to ask nor do I think they even care.  They don't even know what my income is.  Or that my work is mostly volunteer.

The people I came up to Washington to help paid my ticket up here and my expenses and that's about it.  It doesn't hurt that I got to see my grandchildren.  And it was kind of cool that I got to see someone that I love.  

But now I have to move from the place I live in in Oklahoma and my goats have to go with me.  So,  anybody know where I can camp in Oklahoma?  And where I can get a tent?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, the "wonderful people" that I am staying with in Oklahoma have told me to leave because I am going to be late getting back from Washington.  Somehow they think I'm making tons of money and taking advantage of their generosity and kindness and are mad at me for "making fools of them".
> 
> I don't know how I manage to meet up with people who are so odd but they don't have a clue how little money I get from helping people with school stuff.   Of course, they never even bothered to ask nor do I think they even care.  They don't even know what my income is.  Or that my work is mostly volunteer.
> 
> ...


If you can't find a place I may be able to put you up for a bit

Let me talk to the DH


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 25, 2012)

Mum, I have some friends in the Sedan area.  Send me a pm, and tell me where you are located.  I'll see if they have a place to put you and your goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so much.  Well, I just got another e-mail from the people I live with.  

Here is their list of complaints about my behavior.

Apparently I eat too much and that is another reason I have to move.  Wow!  Who knew.  I've lost 15 pounds since I've been there and gone from a size 18 to a size 16, but that must mean that I am a totally glutton.  

I left the stove on *one time*, so that is further evidence that I am irresponsible and unruly.

I leave the folding doors open to the laundry room too often.

I leave the light on in the bathroom to go into my room to get things instead of turning it on and off each time I go in and out.   (I guess if I am just going in to get something and going right back in to the bathroom I should turn it on and off each time.) 

I don't work hard enough.  - I've only cleaned the milking parlor, cleaned the garage, cleaned the soap making building, painted the interior of the same building, helped re-roof it, built a hay feeder, done all the vacuuming in the house, done the dusting in the house, fed and milked the two milk goats that need milking, and offered (but been turned down) to clean barns and feed other goats, helped with shots and other chores.   

I am ungrateful.   It doesn't matter how often I say thankyou for their kindness, I guess it is NOT enough!

These people are angry at me.  I don't really understand why.  But,  I think it has nothing to do with me.  I think it has to do with their own sadness at what is going on in their own lives and their own internal issues.  And I am the scapegoat.   But they can not see how their own issues get in the way of accepting different people in to their lives. 

But really they have been kind to me.  Just like the last people were kind to me.  But they had serious issues as well.  

It is very difficult being dependent on other people for your survival, because you have to live with their idiosyncracies.  And they often blame you for their own unhappiness.  They make you the focus of their misery because it is a LOT harder to face their own issues and take responsibility for it than it is to blame someone else for it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you find a great place to be soon!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks SmallFarmGirl.  I am praying hard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

there is always mine if you can't find a place. when do you have to be out?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks SmallFarmGirl.  I am praying hard.


I'm sending prayers too!!! I'd take you but, I don't need help here!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> there is always mine if you can't find a place. when do you have to be out?


Based on her last e-mail, probably the second I get home.  But I'm not really sure.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

It all started with me writing this e-mail.



			
				Sara said:
			
		

> Hi Lisa,
> 
> The mediation has been extended an extra day and so I will be home on Friday evening.   I have my itinerary and will be arriving in Tulsa at 5:11 pm and will be home shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...


I got this insane angry response from Hedge Hollow Dairy the people I work for.   I had asked their permission to go, and let them know that I might have to exend an extra day or two and they said OK.



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> So good of you to let us know.
> This situation seems to be working out well for you.
> We're helping you make money here with the sales of kids that aren't yours.You do minimal work,eat and have a nice place to stay....
> We're taking care of and feeding your animals...of which 2 weren't even supposed to be here.
> ...


I answered her e-mail defending myself.  She just got angrier and more nutty and viscious.

And just now I got this.



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> You will not spend another night in our house.
> The gate will be locked.
> Already contacted the Sheriff and an Attorney and know our rights.
> You may pick up all of your personal belongings on Sat. at 2 p.m.No entry into our house.Belongings will be placed outside for quick,easy access.
> ...


These people are crazy.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 26, 2012)

What are you qualified to do.  I would be fine to look for you.
http://www.backdoorjobs.com/farming.html


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> What are you qualified to do.  I would be fine to look for you.
> http://www.backdoorjobs.com/farming.html


wow!  That is an amazing website.   The question of qualified... Hmmm....   I will PM you about that...


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 29, 2012)

any update?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 29, 2012)

I think all is well, but I'm leaving the update to Queen Mum.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

Autumnprairie offered me a place to stay and I arrived last night after a night of sleeping in my truck.  The other people were AWFUL and I had to have the sheriff come out because they wouldn't let me on the property to get even my medication and a blanket so i could stay warm.  Ok, the husband, Dan was relatively cordial, but Lisa, the wife was nothing but angry and hostile the whole time.   She was even going to lock the sheriff out until her husband came home and let him in.

The next day she insisted that I could not come out to get my stuff till 2 pm, but the sheriff wanted to "just get it done" and I said, I knew it would take several hours.   He (the sheriff) told me that I should get my trailer and he would send a deputy when the deputy was available.  We got out there around 11:30 am and the wife was FURIOUS and tried to scold him and then me for "not following directions".  I refused to speak to her or engage with her.  She wouldn't let me out of my car until the Sheriff told her she had to let me get my stuff.  

Her husband was very cordial and  helped me with the heavy stuff and to get my goats on the truck.  It took several hours and in the meantime the wife spent the whole time telling the deputy sheriff a lot of stories about what a liar and an awful person I am.  I just kept my mouth shut, ignored her and loaded my stuff.  It's OK, she has to live in that town and faces the fact every day that her son has been in prison for about 15 years for attempted murder.  The sheriff knew who she was and wasn't happy to be dealing with her again. Her reputation lives with her. I never have to go back there.   I am sure the deputy could read through her baloney.   And he could see that I was just doing the best I could to stay out of it.  

When I was done the sheriff came over and gave me a lecture about never coming back on their property.   I said I wouldn't come back ever because they were such awful people to me and that I understood his instructions.  He asked me if I had everything.  I said I didn't know because they wouldn't let me in the house to check.  (She just threw my stuff in bags and boxes and piled it in the driveway.)  It turns out that she kept all my cheese cultures.  (Oh well, I will just have to buy them again.)  (It was probably an oversight. )

Well  ANOTHER life lesson learned.  There are good people in the world and they far overshadow the bad ones.  Moving on.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 29, 2012)

Very happy you are in a safer and happier place and hope you never have another bad experience like you have had.   Autumnprairie is a great person for offering you a place and a way out of the situation you were in.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Very happy you are in a safer and happier place and hope you never have another bad experience like you have had.   Autumnprairie is a great person for offering you a place and a way out of the situation you were in.


I would do it for any one of my BYH family if ya were in a fix. It is just the way I am. I try to have a good sense for people.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

I sure hope I can be of help to Autumnprairie here.  People have been very kind to me.  From the man at the airport parking who waived part of my parking fee, to the sheriff who helped me get my medicine and blanket to the people on here who have been so supportive and encouraging (people like RTG, SmallFarmgirl, Daisychick, Donnabelle, RollsFarm, Elevan, Dkrabbitry, Marlomanor and SO MANY OTHERS), to Autumnprairie who saved my hiney.   It just makes me realize that the other people that I had trouble with were a blip on the radar not the whole human race.


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the best things about our community here is that we ARE a community.  I've had the honor of meeting a handful of members (and hope to meet more some day) and have become friends with some.  I watched (read) others extend a helping hand to another member in need.  What an awesome bunch of backyard farmers we have here!

I wish you the best Queen Mum.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> One of the best things about our community here is that we ARE a community.  I've had the honor of meeting a handful of members (and hope to meet more some day) and have become friends with some.  I watched (read) others extend a helping hand to another member in need.  What an awesome bunch of backyard farmers we have here!
> 
> I wish you the best Queen Mum.


thanks Elevan.

Ditto the sentiment.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2012)

GROUP HUG!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> GROUP HUG!!!!!


YES!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

This group ROCKS!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

Things are going very well here.   Autumnprairie is a wonderful person.  I love her family and her goats.  Mama and the gang are settling in nicely and the stress is SO much less here.   Houdini likes Autumnprairie a LOT.  He does what she wants and will follow her into the pen.   Who knew.  He seems to like it here.   

She has some lovely dogs and cats.   And her cousin is a very sweet young man.   

I really hope I can live up to her expectations.

Houdini and Jelly Bean are still as nutty as every but they are getting a bit more tame everyday.  Ian is kind of a pill these days.  He needs a few lessons in MANNERS!   He keeps nudging Autumnprairie in the bottom and pushing everyone away from the feeder.  

Today he learned about electric fence.  We went and got a high powered charger to keep the goats in.   It works very, very well!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 30, 2012)

We have had great success with electric fence.  DH has 7,000 joules going through it.  All the goats stay where they are supposed to be.

I'm glad to hear things have improved with your new position.  

Bullet (aka Terry) and Sissy are doing well.  Sissy kept her name because she knows it already.  Especially when I say:  Sissy, here's your bottle.  LOL

We went on two long goat walks today, both love multi-flora rose leaves.  They are also nibbling a little goat feed. I added some Probios to their milk tonight, Bullit's poops a tad runny.  Also started a Dimethox regimen in their milk. 

We are having super nice weather, thanks again for taking such good care of my babies. I love them and wouldn't sell them for $1,000.00 apiece.  LOL>>>>

DonnaBelle


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow Queen Mum, you do seem to meet more than your fair share of shall we say...."interesting" people. So glad you and your goats found a great place to stay


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> We have had great success with electric fence.  DH has 7,000 joules going through it.  All the goats stay where they are supposed to be.
> 
> I'm glad to hear things have improved with your new position.
> 
> ...


Bullet, what a perfect name!   He has so much energy.     Those babies knew who their real mama is, the minute they met you, I am sure.  They just know these things.   They were  borrowing me for a while.   They are going to be so NOT spoiled because you are going to love and care for them.  I do miss them, though.   Hmmm,  goats loving rose leaves.  Amazing.  LOL.

Shh,  don't tell them that we have a new baby around here.  And that my goats are going to have babies pretty soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 30, 2012)

I am normal I promise other than I have GAS  Queen Mum is great and helpful


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 30, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am normal I promise other than I have GAS  Queen Mum is great and helpful


That's too bad.  Normal is boring.  Maybe living with Queen Mum will fix that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

It is going to get worse.  Normal is now how I would describe either of us.  We both have GAS.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

I had no idea what I was getting started, lol


----------



## elevan (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

I was outside doing chores yesterday and Autumnprairie's DH came out and said,  "We are in for quite a storm."   I looked up and asked,  "Is it the kind where I shouldn't stand next to trees and metal objects?"   

He said, "It can get up to 100 miles per hour."  

We went inside.  The goats went inside.  The dogs went inside.  The cats hid inside.  The winds went nuts.  WOW!  It sounded like madness.  Things were blowing straight across the yard.   

Later, we found out that a tornado flew around, maybe a 1/2 mile away.  It probably wasn't a very big one because the damage wasn't very bad.  But gee whiz.  It was big enough for me.

DOE CODE,  I went out and looked at Caramel and she was ooey and gooey and looking like she was going to have her kid in a couple hours, so I texted Autumnprairie.  When she got home we cleaned out the chicken pen where Caramel was at and while we were doing that, there was Caramel standing out in the yard in the pushing stage.  We brought her in and next thing you know,  A HUGE buckling was born.  I'm glad she didn't have it during the storm.

What an exciting day!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2012)

You just have to have choas don't you?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

No, I don't want chaos.  I'm just a magnet for it.  Honest.  I try to avoid it.  I run from chaos.  I seek peace and tranquility.  But my karma attracts chaos.  I did something in a former life, I think that earned me this life.  Sigh.  Maybe I should become a budhist nun.  Nah, they would probably ask me to leave or send me to the farthest mountains in Tibet to do avalanche control.  You know my chaos would precipitate avalanches till there were none left to fall.

And there I would learn the art of zen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

chaotic end to a long and busy day.  It started with a doe in heat running like mad from Ian, the rutting buckling who won't give up.  Then he got his leg caught in something and nearly broke it.  We separated her from the herd for the day.  Tomorrow, we HAVE to build a buck enclosure.  We can't have 4 bucks running around loose with a bunch of does.  It's just too much of a madhouse when one of them goes into heat.

Next we went on a long trip to go to the "big city".   (That was kind of fun.)   I love field trips.   

When we got back, we had a breeding session with Ian and hopefully, he got the job done.   

House keeping ensued.

But at the end of the day, there was a poor little goat in the field screaming and vomiting her little heart out.  (I think she ate some bad hay.) I hope she is OK, but now I have icky goat vomit all over me and I had to drench her vigorously.  Poor baby has a very bad tummy ache.   We shall have to keep a close eye on her.   Of course, we had to root out all the bad hay.     

Time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2012)

Phew!  Whitney looks much better this morning!  I'm used to goats eating Rhodies and azaleas. Rhodies will kill a baby but they are NOT the poison that most people think they are.  They will make a goat very sick but unless the goat eats the whole bush, they just make them really, really sick.  I was MORE worried that Whitney ate the moldy hay that we found in the barn.  THAT would have been very bad.      I feel much better that she is better this morning and not walking in circles.

 

Ian and Brownie's mama, Caramel used to regularly poison herself eating my landlords 100 odd rhodies.   So the routine of pepto and probios is old hand to me.  24 hours of vomiting and drenching is like a knee jerk reflex.   But poor little Whitney took it badly.  She looked SO miserable.   But she is nibbling and out this morning.   Now the worry is that her rumen gets back on track.  She still needs some loving care.  And her rumen is going to be sensitive for a while.  


We are building a buck pen for the boys.  I need to get out and build a couple hay feeders as well.   Ian is being a boy and chasing all the girls everywhere.  He needs to calm down.   Bucks can be such ...  Bucks!

ERGGH!   I love my bucks.  I love my bucks.  I love my bucks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 5, 2012)

I built a milkstand today.  Another milkstand.  This will be milkstand number 4.  Each one is customized (aka built out of scrap and miscellaneous materials, so has to be "adjusted" to the materials at hand).   Each time I build a milkstand, I seem to have to leave it behind.  BUT I am getting better at it.  

I think this one will work pretty well.   Autumnprairie should get plenty of use out of it.  It is nice and sturdy.  NOT too wide.  It is long enough to sit on the end and milk from behind.  IT is high enough for trimming hooves.  The stanchion will hold little goats and big ones.  It has a nice sturdy deck on it.  I am thinking of putting a rubber mat on it so it will be easy to clean and will not be slippery.   

I still have to put a feed box holder on it.  

We have two new goats in the paddock.  They are very cute.  Two little Dwarf Nigerians.  The buck reminds me of Houdini. BUT I love Houdini best.   Annie, is so cute though all pregnant and round.   (Shhhh, don't tell Jelly Bean.  She will be jealous.)   Jelly Bean is a lovely girl.  YES SHE IS.  But Annie has a nice grey and silver coat.  And Jelly Bean is OLDER.   

The girls all had to tell Annie that she is new and "put her in her place."   Annie was unhappy about joining the group at first, but I think she found her spot.  They are all kind of a motley crew.  Big goats, little goats and medium goats.  Boers, Alpines, mini-La Manchas,  Dwarf Nigerians and Heinza's.   What a crowd.  And lots of babies on the way.  

I shall have to take pictures.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I shall have to take pictures.


Yes - of the new additions and the milkstand!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I built a milkstand today.  Another milkstand.  This will be milkstand number 4.  Each one is customized (aka built out of scrap and miscellaneous materials, so has to be "adjusted" to the materials at hand).   Each time I build a milkstand, I seem to have to leave it behind.  BUT I am getting better at it.
> 
> I think this one will work pretty well.   Autumnprairie should get plenty of use out of it.  It is nice and sturdy.  NOT too wide.  It is long enough to sit on the end and milk from behind.  IT is high enough for trimming hooves.  The stanchion will hold little goats and big ones.  It has a nice sturdy deck on it.  I am thinking of putting a rubber mat on it so it will be easy to clean and will not be slippery.
> 
> ...


The funniest part about the whole thing is My Brownie and her daughter Bambi were getting kisses from Annie, she was glad to be back you see Annie and Jack and Billy were my first goats and I sold them but I just bought them back.
I can not see them going to another home so I have them back.  The best thing about them leaving is BJ is now top buck instead of the bottom goat even after todays sparring.
I am happy about that so next year he will get to breed Brownie and Bambi and I will have 100% boer.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that will be an all day project, pictures. 
THank you for the milk stand it is awesome.
now i need milkimg pails of my own


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> The funniest part about the whole thing is My Brownie and her daughter Bambi were getting kisses from Annie, she was glad to be back you see Annie and Jack and Billy were my first goats and I sold them but I just bought them back.
> I can not see them going to another home so I have them back.  The best thing about them leaving is BJ is now top buck instead of the bottom goat even after todays sparring.
> I am happy about that so next year he will get to breed Brownie and Bambi and I will have 100% boer.


BJ has been a very busy boy today!   He has been sparring all day.  All the boys have been sparring and trying to find out is the "Top buck".  It's almost comical watching them.  They don't really hurt each other, but they do get kind of silly: snagging each other's collars; bashing heads; chasing each other around;  hollering like they are DYING!  Then, next thng you know they are all laying around snoozing.  BJ is pretty tough.  He beat down Houdini AND Ian when they first got here.  HE WAS relentless.   Now he's working on Jack.  But it never gets really serious.  No blood has been spilled and if they get tired they just stop.  Silly boys, they'd rather eat and are easily distracted by food.   

I did discover that Trump Card doesn't like to fight.  He won't start a fight and would sooner back down, but if pushed into a fight he gets ANGRY and really fights back, hard!  It's almost like he's saying, "Leave me alone, darn it or I will kick your butt."  The boys back away from him pretty quickly and then he turns and walks away.   He is the tallest of the 5 boys in the pen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

The race is on for NORMALCY to begin.  That's it, I want a NORMAL LIFE!  You all know what I mean, right?   A place to live.  One address for more than a year.  A place where my goats think we are going to live and not have to run down the road again because the landlord's house has been foreclosed.   A bathroom with running water and a shower.  A kitchen that is more than 3 feet wide and has a refrigerator and a working stove.   A bedroom with a bed in it.  People next door who I don't have to worry are going to come over drunk with a gun and shoot me or wake me up in the middle of the night threatening to throw me out and make me sleep in my truck.  Yep, that would be real nice for a change. 

It is very hard to work for other people and depend on them for your livelyhood and your housing.  You take potluck and you depend on their grace and goodwill.  You have to adjust to their rules and their way of doing things even when it isn't right or safe or healthy and you have to put up with a lot of odd personalities.  You meet a lot of kind people along the way, but you also meet a LOT of drunks, drug addicts, controlling people and just plain lunatics as well and the last three places  I have been have been with some real fruitloops.   I need normalcy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The race is on for NORMALCY to begin.  That's it, I want a NORMAL LIFE!  You all know what I mean, right?   A place to live.  One address for more than a year.  A place where my goats think we are going to live and not have to run down the road again because the landlord's house has been foreclosed.   A bathroom with running water and a shower.  A kitchen that is more than 3 feet wide and has a refrigerator and a working stove.   A bedroom with a bed in it.  People next door who I don't have to worry are going to come over drunk with a gun and shoot me or wake me up in the middle of the night threatening to throw me out and make me sleep in my truck.  Yep, that would be real nice for a change.
> 
> It is very hard to work for other people and depend on them for your livelyhood and your housing.  You take potluck and you depend on their grace and goodwill.  You have to adjust to their rules and their way of doing things even when it isn't right or safe or healthy and you have to put up with a lot of odd personalities.  You meet a lot of kind people along the way, but you also meet a LOT of drunks, drug addicts, controlling people and just plain lunatics as well and the last three places  I have been have been with some real fruitloops.   I need normalcy.


am I normal?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

Um,  more normal than the last three.  FOR SURE.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 6, 2012)

wait, what bout me?  I'm normal, right?

hehehheheheheheee


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, as far as I know you are normal.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 6, 2012)

boy, have I got you fooled!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 7, 2012)

You can do it!  Pick a town you would like to live in and then make a plan.   Baby step your way to finding a job and a place to rent and you can do it.   Maybe you could settle in near by autumnprarie, I bet she would be a nice neighbor.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> You can do it!  Pick a town you would like to live in and then make a plan.   Baby step your way to finding a job and a place to rent and you can do it.   Maybe you could settle in near by autumnprarie, I bet she would be a nice neighbor.


Thanks, She will be renting my manufactured home for as long as she wants, So I guess she has found normalcy she hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 7, 2012)

That is awesome!!   What a great plan!  Hey Queen Mum, I think you might of found some normalcy.      And a nice neighbor too!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

What is this "normalcy" of which you speak??? lol


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 7, 2012)

Normal is waaaaaay overrated.  I have much more fun being crazy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

Autumnprairie is going to be a great neighbor.  I like her.  She gets upset, and then gets over it.  She laughs and has fun and then can be serious and also she LIKES GOATS.  How much more normal can you get?   

And yes RTG, you are normal.  "Normal" is measured against a yardstick of humanity, not against a yardstick of social acceptability.   At least in my book.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 10, 2012)

My goodness.  There are more goats than you can shake a stick at.  And there is Houdini, taking it easy, laid back.  Loving life and NOT trying to escape.  The only time he tries to get out is when he thinks there is a girl in heat.  Then he is the first buck out of the gate. I think he has decided that life is good for him here in Arkansas.   And he has a buddy in the Buck pen by the name of Jack.  

Jack is a Nigerian Dwarf.  But for having ears, he looks just like Houdini.  Jack has a personality quite similar to Houdini.  He is a real scrapper.  He spars like Houdini, though he is not quite as much of a bulldozer.  My goodness.  We could put the two on a team together and have little bulldozer races with the two.  

However, Houdini is the more calm and easygoing of the two.  Who'd have thought.   Houdini doesn't like to start fights.  He will certainly end them though.  Houdini will quickly dispatch any challenger.  BUT for his collar Houdini usually wins most fights.   BJ, a small boer buck, has discovered Houdini's achilles heel.  He has discovered that he can hook Houdini's collar and drag him everywhere.  BUT Houdini is rapidly figuring out how to get unhooked and when he does, BJ is in for a bit of a surprise.    

Fortunately, none of the bucks in the buck pen are serious fighters.  It's mostly sparring right now.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 10, 2012)

I was watching a show on the Discovery Channel the other night about cheese making, they were showing how they milk the goats and the whole process.  They were talking about a couple individual goats, and one of them was what looked like maybe a ND buck.  They were talking about how this particular goat was hard to keep fenced, and how he was a little monster into everything.  His name was Houdini. I thought of you right away.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ha ha ha.  Houdini has calmed down a LOT since I took him out of Texas.  But he is a stubborn little cuss.  He feels it's his job to breed every female that is in heat within a five mile radius regardless of size.  

BUT, he is an amazing little guy.  He is pretty cool.  I like him.  He's laid back, smart and wise.  He never starts a fight.  He just settles them.  He doesn't wreak havoc, but he doesn't run from trouble either.  He ALWAYS figures out how to get his share but he doesn't bully the other goats to get it either.  He's a natural leader and the other goats respect him.  And Jelly Bean ADORES him.  He also knows I take care of him and can be trusted not to hurt him or abuse him.  But he also knows he's his own little goat person.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 10, 2012)

I need to meet Houdini. He sounds awesome. What a good boy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)

you should see them tehy are like peas in a pod, you wouldn't know that they have only been here a week


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone should meet Houdini.   BTW.  

You should meet these three dogs at Autumnprairie's house.  We have to have a discussion about cars and running down the side of the road after my truck.  

There is BeeBee.  Beebee is a Irish Setter and Golden Retriever.  She is very sweet and quite loyal.  But she follows the other dogs everywhere.  She is a good girl most days but she definitely imitates the other dogs.   

Then there is this big Bear Coat Sharpei, PeiLee.  She is a big sweet BEAUTIFUL dog.  She reminds me of a little princess.   She has a very royal  bearing.  She has very erect posture like she has had posture training.   She is always prancing around on her toes.  She is appears a bit aloof, but really that is a mask for her overall shyness.  She is quite gentle.  However, there is something behind those aloof, quiet eyes of hers.  A kind of impish mischief lurks in her little mind.  

And then last, but not least is Katrina,  a lovely pit bull dog. Katrina is a bit plump and rolly polly.  She is also gentle and sweet, but full of zip and zing.  She LOVES to run.  And therein lies the rub.  Katrina leads the pack in RUNNING down the side of the road when my truck goes out to get the mail.  She likes to race.   There she is, every time, running as fast as she can to see if she can outrun my truck.  She is so joyful in her pursuit of a good race to the next house.  AND BOY CAN SHE RUN.  Every muscle straining to keep up.  She can do it too for a short distance.  

Lately she has coaxed the other girls to be out in the field waiting for me when I come home.   They meet me a block from the house and race my truck back to the driveway.   They don't run IN the road.  They are in the soy bean field.  But it worries me.  And they shouldn't be doing it.     Naughty, naughty, naughty!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

This is Papa.   Paul Alfred Nelson.

He died on February 14.  (It was in 1992 (I think)  He was 75.  The day before he had been on his tractor and driven up to the mailbox to get the mail.  The next day he couldn't do it.  Mama called the whole family and asked us to come to the hospital.  

I was his room at the hospital in Bellevue, Washington where he was sitting in bed and it was midnight.  He asked me to call Mama and tell her he loved her. (He wouldn't let her be there because he didn't want Mama to see him die.   Then he closed his eyes and went to sleep.  A couple hours later he died.  The result of Lung cancer for years of smoking three packs of cigarettes, and from working in the woods night and day from the time he was a young teen, and from working on the railroad, and from being in Japan after the bombing of Nagasaki and Hiroshima.   

Papa was an amazing man.  He was smart, he was funny, he was strong and he was wise.  He left me with a lot of his wisdom.  He was great with my kids and he was a pretty darned good dad.  I learned after he died that he had done some incredible things in his life.  He raised 7 of his brothers and sisters after his mother died of breast cancer (his father died when he was 11). 

When he was in the service he made sure a bunch of starving Japanese families had something to eat by hiring the husbands as cooks for the officers mess and letting their families eat at the kitchen every day.  (Papa had been given the job as head cook and manager of the kitchen and couldn't cook.)   He saved a bunch of babies in Japan from being killed by an angry soldier by convincing the young man that babies were innocent in the war and by carrying them to the hospital himself.  He was so persuasive that the young man eventually adopted a Japanese orphan.  (I got the story from the soldier after my dad died.)    

He saved other men's lives in the woods when he was a logger.  

Papa could fix anything.  He read like a fiend and when we were in high school, finally decided to tackle reading books that weren't westerns and started reading classics like Dickens and War and Peace and other such weighty tomes.  He liked them so much he roared through the books.  

Papa was deaf as a post and I didn't know I had inherited his problem because everyone in the house always spoke at the top of their lungs.  (I read lips.)  The funny thing is, he knew it all along.   A couple weeks before he passed away, he said I needed to get my hearing checked.  I thought he was kidding.  Then I asked him the night he passed away if he was really as deaf as he claimed and did he really always not hear Mama all the time.  

HE looked at me with his impish big grin and said,  "Well, most of the time, I really can't hear her very well, but some of the time, I just don't want to hear what she has to say.  Just don't tell her that.  Please.  It would hurt her feelings.  It makes her rephrase things so they are easier to hear.  You need to learn that skill yourself.  You are too much like your mother."

I could call Papa on the phone and ask him just about anything.   "Papa, my car is making a vwhap, hap, ha noise when I step on the accelerator as I am going up hill.  It's right behind the right front wheel."   

He's ask a couple questions and next thing you know, I would be out under my car fixing the thing, following his exact instructions and sure enough, the car would run like a top.  


"Papa, I can't get the sink to drain."

He'd ask a couple questions and next thing you know, I'd have the instructions on what to buy and how to plumb the whole thing so it never happened again.

I learned more about home repairs, auto repairs, construction, landscaping, farming, plumbing, electrical wiring, you name it.   JUST by talking to Papa on the phone or watching him in his shop.  

I miss Papa.  And Valentines day isn't a fun day for me.  It's just sad.  It's the day Papa passed away.

Oh, and here he is as a young man in the US Marine Corps.   Isn't he handsome?


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 13, 2012)

today is the 3rd anniversary of my Daddys passing and I still miss him ALOT!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

My Granddaddy passed away on Valentine's Day, 1973.  He was my hero.  As a kid, I spent every minute I could with him.  I have not celebrated Valentine's day since.  My DH has gotten into the habit of doing something low key to remind me of the day, but I never pass the day without thinking of him.  My Grand Mother was a.... uummm how to say this...difficult woman, and he never lost his patience with her or raised his voice or hand to her.  He was a saint.  The information you learned is something that you can treasure for all time, and it is wonderful that you now know these things and can cherish them.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 14, 2012)

I spent my day watching a goat with diarrhea, putting up a fence, setting up my room, cleaning cupboards, fixing a table, and doing all sorts of odd little jobs.   It was a productive day.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm on a beans for lunch break.   Today, I have been cleaning up the new "buck" pen.  I can hardly wait to put the boys in there, but there is SO much left to do.  Get the trash cleaned up.  Put up the last stretch of fence.  Put up a string of electric wire around the top.  Get the gates put up.  Make sure they have a nice sleeping place.   

I already have a hay feeder and now it has a top.  I have a new feed bin (but I need to find a hack saw to trim off a piece of pipe inside so it doesn't "bite" the boys.   I need to rake the yard.  LOTS to do. 

Time to  GET OFF BYH and get it done!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh MY Goodness.  I did a lot today.  The boys pen is almost done.  Just have to put up gates in the morning.   Whew!   There was a lot of cleaning to do.  But it's all done now.  AND Now I can go out every morning and pet my boys and play with them and say HELLO!  Not only that, the boys will have a yard to run around and play in.  It doesn't look like I did much, but it took forever to get it all done.  Now I just have to get rid of the junk in the yard.  

My next big project is to build a little shed out of the pallets that we picked up at Atwoods.  That's going to take some doing because I have to get some plywood for the walls, roof and floor.  I've been lurking on Craigslist to see if I can find some really cheap lumber but I have to be patient.  I just don't have any money till the first of the month.  We have some great wire basket thingy's for the base for the floor.  I am going to put a sheet of plywood over those and then build the walls with pallets.  A little roof over the walls and voila we will have a great little shelter for the boys to hide in.  Right now they have two little plastic bins to sleep in, but they will soon grow out of those.    There are five bucks (soon to be six) and two of them are going to grow up to be pretty big boys.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 18, 2012)

I know your time is limited but if you find any, time that is you should drive by constuction sites and see if you can salvage some throw away wood.  You'd be surprised what they will throw out.  Just have to ask the site boss if you can dumpster dive and I've never had anyone turn me down.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Good information 77H.  I never thought of that.  I'll do that.  

I got the buck pen done today and the boys are move over.  

Houdini is in fine form today.  I had to put him back in the buck pen three times!  This was his first experience with an electric fence.  He ran through it.  He was pretty surprised because that fence really packs a wallop.  He tail tucked between his legs and he raced for his old pen and hid in a corner.  The second time, he looked pretty surprised.  On the third time through he broke the wire.  I fixed it with an extra wire the third time and he hasn't gone through it since then.  

The boys actually like their new pen.  It has grass and trees and a new hay feeder.  BUT it is far away from where the girls stay.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Picks of my boys at the hay feeder.  I had to take the picture through the screen in the kitchen because they kept coming up to me in the yard, but you get the idea.







  Aren't Trump Card's horns magnificent.  I only hope he fills out to match them.






The boys have a pecking order.  Ian on top, Trump Card and Houdini on the bottom.   TC and H are buddies and sleep together at night.

BJ, kept hiding behind the feeder so I couldn't get his face.  And Houdini and Jack were hiding in the houses.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Picks of my boys at the hay feeder.  I had to take the picture through the screen in the kitchen because they kept coming up to me in the yard, but you get the idea.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_100.jpg  Aren't Trump Card's horns magnificent.  I only hope he fills out to match them.
> 
> ...


cool maybe I will be able to get picks of Bj and Jack  they  came to see me this morning. Breakfast will be soon


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Group shot.   Well, I caught them sunning themselves at the hay feeder and of course the first picture they were all asleep.  When Ian woke up, he had to goof off for the shot!






He's always so silly in his pictures!


Then I couldn't get BJ or Jack to open their eyes.  And of course, Houdini was only interested in eating.  I did finally get him to turn around for the picture, but he is NOT willing to look handsome for my picture taking adventures.  He just kind of glared at me.  He really has a much more handsome face.  






Houdini got out again today and I caught him and gave him a brand new bell.  He wasn't really happy about the bell thing, but he's getting pretty cooperative about going back to the buck paddock on a leash.  He knows right where to go and no longer hollers and yells when I put the lead on his collar... as long as I let HIM lead.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Cute goats!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 19, 2012)

Those are some SERIOUS HORNS. Have any of them ever tried to use the horns on you?  I've only got one goat with horns.  She was raised by herself, then I paid $25.00 for her, so she could try to kill me with them.  

Well, she hasn't really tried to kill me, but she definately prefers DH over me.  I stay the h**l away from her, and of course, now she's his pet.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Those are some SERIOUS HORNS. Have any of them ever tried to use the horns on you?  I've only got one goat with horns.  She was raised by herself, then I paid $25.00 for her, so she could try to kill me with them.
> 
> Well, she hasn't really tried to kill me, but she definately prefers DH over me.  I stay the h**l away from her, and of course, now she's his pet.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Ian and Trump Card (the two with the biggest horns) were raised as pack goats and Pack goats need their horns for cooling on long hikes.  But they didn't get wethered for a couple reasons. I don't keep aggressive animals around.   Because I do raise and sell pack and cart goats, I breed for gentle, mild temperament.  However, my boys and girls have NEVER used their horns on me, EVER.  If they ever did, I would flip them on their side and give them a serious talking too while holding them down on the ground and squirting them in the face with cold water.  

Ian and Trump Card are both very sweet and gentle.  They are bottle babies and they are very well trained.   When I have to do a "procedure" on any of the goats with big horns, I usually put a pair of bicycle handlebar grips on the tips of the horns to prevent any accidents.  But in actuality, the boys are pretty respectful.  Houdini (the guy with no ears) is also pretty well behaved, even when he is mad at me, and never ever head butts.  

Of course, being bucks they do head butt each other, but in fact, it's mostly sparring.  It's one of the things I like about their personalities.  None of the 5 of them are aggressive bucks.     Ian got in a fight with an aggressive buck when we were in Texas and has never fought since then in any serious capacity.  Trump Card argued with Houdini once and Houdini flipped him on his back and pushed him five feet across the pasture up hill then turned around and stalked away.  It was pretty comical.  Since Houdini is 1/3 his size.   Trump Card hasn't argued with Houdini since.  Now the two of them sleep together every night all snuggled up in a corner together.  

BJ and Jack, the white Mini Boer and the black Nigerian Dwarf belong to Autumnprairie.  And they are also very gentle little goats.  They are also not aggressive at all.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bj is a full boer but just 6 months old


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry about that.  I just thought he was a small goat.  Right now, he's out referee'ing a sparring match between jack and Ian.    They are arguing over who gets the punching bag  hanging from the tree.  While they are arguing, Houdini is sparing with the punching bag.

MMM, I made the best bean stew last night.  YUM,  a little bacon fat,  beans, potatoes, carrots, rice, garlic, lemon juice, onions, tarragon, some Mrs. Dash and a little sesame oil.  It turned out very tasty.  Amazing what you do with herbs and spices.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bean stew sounds yummy.  What type of beans did you use?  I'm partial to black beans myself.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

I used pinto beans, but black beans would be really great.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 21, 2012)

February 21, 2012
Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice.

- Steve Jobs


----------



## elevan (Feb 21, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> February 21, 2012
> Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice.
> 
> - Steve Jobs


A great quote by a great revolutionary mind.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

Another day with the boys.  We put up two extra hot wire strands and Houdini has tried the fence one time.  HE made an AWWK! sound and ran back to the other side of the buck paddock looking quite 'shocked'.  He hasn't tried since.  

Since then, he comes up to the gate for treats whenever I go outside of my back door and down the stairs.  (The gate is at the bottom of the stairs.  He's really quite cute when he does that.  So, I've got to start bringing him something nummy to eat.  He doesn't like peanuts but he does like carrot shreds and he LOVES raisins.  He also likes alfalfa pellets.  I can hardly wait till the first of the month so I can get some more treats.

Yesterday we cleared out the barn and fixed the floor and put the milkstand in.   We did some much needed hoof trimming AND  we got Jelly Bean up on the milking stand.  She was pretty upset at first to be caught on the milk stand, but we let her have some food up there.  And we both, Autumnprairie and I, talked very quietly to her and touched her very carefully.  Pretty soon she was more comfortable with being there.    We didn't do any 'procedures' on her.   That would have been too much of a scary introduction to the milk stand.   

Jelly Bean sure doesn't like Molly, the LGD.  She head butts her every time she comes near.   She is getting more trusting every week.  

I had kind of a rough day today.  I had an appointment that went OK, but then I got home and did some work for Autumnprairie and right in the middle of the job I got a roaring case of bad tummy problems.  I finished up the job and went straight home to with a nasty case of the shivers and the get-out-of-bed-and-run-to-the-bathroom-every-10-minutes syndrome.  Now all I want to do is lay around and sip juice and water but I can't resist my BYH addiction.

Darned GAS.


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that you caught a bug  



Hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

feel better soon


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures. I just love Houdini!  

I hoep you feel better.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Twenty four hour bug.  I'm still a little under the weather, but that darned GAS won't let me stay away from my goats.

The boys were outside the window this morning banging on the wall to get me up.  They have figured out where my room is.  Houdini and Jack throw themselves against the fence right under my window and run along the fence to the end of the house to scratch themselves.  Then they turn and go the other way.   THUD,  thththththththththt.   THUD thththththththt.  When I open the window, and say,  "What are you doing?"  they step away looking up at me all wide eyed and innocent.    The minute I close the window and go away... THUD,  ththththththth,  THUD ththththth.     

I think they should be re-named.  Itchy and Scratchy.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Twenty four hour bug.  I'm still a little under the weather, but that darned GAS won't let me stay away from my goats.
> 
> The boys were outside the window this morning banging on the wall to get me up.  They have figured out where my room is.  Houdini and Jack throw themselves against the fence right under my window and run along the fence to the end of the house to scratch themselves.  Then they turn and go the other way.   THUD,  thththththththththt.   THUD thththththththt.  When I open the window, and say,  "What are you doing?"  they step away looking up at me all wide eyed and innocent.    The minute I close the window and go away... THUD,  ththththththth,  THUD ththththth.
> 
> I think they should be re-named.  Itchy and Scratchy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

ARGH!  Two of the boys got to pushing each other around today and one of them fell into the electric fence. MUCH Screaming and knashing of teeth ensued.    The fence (which is not held up by t-posts FELL OVER!  However, no one left the paddock.   I guess on pay day I am going to have to go and get some t-posts.  

I think I need to attach a piece of hot wire to the goats feed dishes that attack only Molly the dog.  She keeps dragging them off.  Come feeding time, I have to hunt EVERYWHERE to find them before I can feed the goats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> ARGH!  Two of the boys got to pushing each other around today and one of them fell into the electric fence. MUCH Screaming and knashing of teeth ensued.    The fence (which is not held up by t-posts FELL OVER!  However, no one left the paddock.   I guess on pay day I am going to have to go and get some t-posts.
> 
> I think I need to attach a piece of hot wire to the goats feed dishes that attack only Molly the dog.  She keeps dragging them off.  Come feeding time, I have to hunt EVERYWHERE to find them before I can feed the goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

She is a big dog.  She is so exuberant.  It is hard to get upset with her.  She throws the dishes in the air and tries to catch them.  They are those BIG round black rubber dishes that you buy at TSC.  I don't understand how she manages to throw them up in the air.  When she starts dragging off the hay feeder we will be in BIG trouble.  Or the wheelbarrow...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the advantage of observing the bucks alot because their hay feeder is right outside my window by my computer.   This morning there they are.  All 5.   

Ian is the lead buck.  He's Almost a year old, and the biggest of the 5.  He's a pretty gentle easy going guy most of the time with people but he throws his weight around with "the boys".   I notice they just move out of his way when he comes to eat.  If they don't he hooks them with his horns and moves them.  He's not particularly aggressive about it,  he just matter-of-factly moves them and then goes on eating.  Once in a while Trump Card, who is the same size but two months younger challenges him but that rarely lasts.   Ian is kind of a macho little poo head.  Trump Card is pretty mild mannered.

Three of the remaining 4 are still vying for position in the buck paddock.   They literally rise to a challenge.  One of them stands on his hind legs with his head dipped towards a potential target and waits momentarily.  If  the other responds they spar for a couple seconds.  The fight seems to be over when one or the other "pretends" to be suddenly interested in eating something on the ground.  They eye each other for a millisecond and the match is over.  Sometimes a third will jump in at that point and it starts all over again.  

Oddly enough, Jack is the oldest of all the boys, but Houdini has the most sense of the lot of them.  He doesn't like to engage in fights for the sake of fighting.  He picks his battles and only answers challenges.   He never seems to start fights.    

Yesterday they were all standing around fighting over the punching bag hanging in the tree.  Jack and Houdini were fighting, then it was BJ and Jack.  While they were fighting Ian and Trump Card were playing with the punching bag and knocking each other silly with it as it would swing back and knock them over.  All in good fun?  

Right now they are all just browsing around the hay feeder.  Nibble, nibble, nibble, spar, spar, nibble, nibble.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She is a big dog.  She is so exuberant.  It is hard to get upset with her.  She throws the dishes in the air and tries to catch them.  They are those BIG round black rubber dishes that you buy at TSC.  I don't understand how she manages to throw them up in the air.  When she starts dragging off the hay feeder we will be in BIG trouble.  Or the wheelbarrow...


My LGD keeps absconding with the protein pail.  I just bought a new one, 8 lbs plus the bucket weight.  He carried it off..........  I need to find a way to fasten it down.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

I am dying to have one of those twisting mineral feeders that sit on the ground and rotate but they are just two expensive!    Stationery,  that is the key to my sanity...  Sigh!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am dying to have one of those twisting mineral feeders that sit on the ground and rotate but they are just two expensive!    Stationery,  that is the key to my sanity...  Sigh!


http://goatwisdom.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=facilities&action=display&thread=1276
A cheaper method.  I would also try asking around with retired farmers.  I bet you could find one pretty cheap if you digged a little.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks 77H.  I want to build a couple of those for the girls, but the boys don't have any place to hang the PVC pipe feeders.  I need the stand alone feeder for them.  I like the idea of finding a retired farmer and asking around for one cheap.  There has to be someone around here selling one.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 24, 2012)

CraigsList


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterday was an odd day.  I built a baby pen in the doe barn so we can put the kids in at night and start milking.  I put the fence BACK up because the boys are so rambunctious they keep running it over when they play.  I dug out bunny poops from the bunny pen and put down lime.  I worked on MORE paperwork for a friend whose son is having trouble in school.  I cleaned up trash for the umteengazillionth time (Mollie keeps pulling out stuff from gosh knows where and exuberantly chewing it up and flinging the pieces everywhere.  Eventually she has to run out of trash to find, right?)   I did some more cleaning here in my new and lovely little house.  It was incredibly windy day so I also used the wind to my advantage as a blower and raked some leaves in the front yard for a while.   

Then  I woke up this morning at 6 am with the Adams Family song running over and over again in my head.   I couldn't remember the dream that went with it.  Thank goodness.  It is a gorgeous morning.  I wonder what the boys are plotting for today.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

OH NO!  I tried to KILL Autumnprairie today!  Not on purpose.  HONEST!  I was pulling a t-post with a chain and a 2x4.  I was using the 2x4 for leverage and the 2x4 snapped.  The t-post sprung back and smacked Autumnprairie in the head.  *BOING!*  The poor woman was standing dazed, clutching her head, tears streaming down her face.  I checked for bleeding and offered to get some ice.  But she staggered away.    

Now she has a HUGE black and blue mark on her forehead.  I FEEL HORRIBLE.  Not only that, I feel like I should hide for a couple days.  I don't think her husband is going to like me anymore for beating up his wife.  

This comes on the heels of me driving a t-post through the water line to one of the water spigots out in the field.  I didn't know the water line was there.  Water boiled up out of the ground.  Autumprairie quickly turned off the water at the street and then turned off the water to the field.  THANK GOD she knew where the valve was.  Because I sure didn't.  

Anyway,  tomorrow, I shall finish the fence, hopefully without killing anyone.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, poor Autumnprairie has a huge knot on her head.  I hope she is OK.  We were teasing the kids yesterday about brain injuries.  Being kids they were being silly and we were giving them guff about it.  And here I go and inadvertantly wack the poor woman in the head.  GOSH.  Talk about my words coming back and biting me in the butt.  But she took it rather nicely.  No chasing me about the field with a 2x4 or any threats of violence and retaliation of any sort.   



Considering that meek little Brownie has been a real grumpy girl for the last couple days and cordoned off the barn and butted everyone out quite swiftly, I should have known something was up.  It is not like her to be that aggressive.  The birth of the babies made my day go ALOT better.  The kids are really cute.  AND DOELINGS to boot.  I haven't had twin doelings ever.  I usually get bucklings with the occasional doeling thrown in for good measure.     

Thank You Autumnprairie for being so kind about the injuries and for your help with my/our new babies.  Aren't they CUTE?!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol, I don't know QM, Autumn could be plotting her revenge.  Maybe she stands over you while you sleep trying to decide how to pay you back, lol.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'd sleep with one eye open for sure.

That Autumn, well, I've heard that she is one to look out for, and now, with a head injury......there is just no tellin'. 

(lol, did I mention how glad I am that ya'll are getting along so good?)

Hug Autumn for me.  She is such a sweet gal, ya just gotta love her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd sleep with one eye open for sure.
> 
> That Autumn, well, I've heard that she is one to look out for, and now, with a head injury......there is just no tellin'.
> 
> ...


not sweet I don't know how she puts up with me, I don't handle stress well and I get very *itchy and I can't stand myself I don't see how people put up with me


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find out more about you, and realize how much we have in common. I get the same way. You know what counts though? The fact that you are such a sweet, and caring person. No need to look at yourself so bad.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

The revenge came in the form of electroshock therapy.  I was putting up the field fence today.   We ran a string of electric wire above the field fence and I was attaching it to the t-posts with clips.  AP had to turn on the electric fence 'so the goats wouldn't get out".   Autumnprairie went to get A from school.  One minute I was hearing the birds chirping and the chickens clucking and the next minute I am laying face down in the grass with drool coming out of my mouth and a pair of pliers still in my hand.  Apparently I had touched the top of my head to the electric wire.    My teeth hurt, my eyes were all screwy and my chest hurt for about an hour afterwards.  

Then when AP got back she said she was sorry about having to turn the fence back on.  (She didn't know what happened.) But while she was standing there, I touched the fence again with the top of my hand and ended up sitting on my butt a foot or so away from the fence.  20,000 volts packs quite a wallop.   She turned off the fence for the last 2 feet of fence clips.   Well, I do not feel depressed  and I seem to be mildly Oh confused.   HMMM.  Electroshock therapy does something, I just can't remember what was that we were talking about???


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The revenge came in the form of electroshock therapy.  I was putting up the field fence today.   We ran a string of electric wire above the field fence and I was attaching it to the t-posts with clips.  AP had to turn on the electric fence 'so the goats wouldn't get out".   Autumnprairie went to get A from school.  One minute I was hearing the birds chirping and the chickens clucking and the next minute I am laying face down in the grass with drool coming out of my mouth and a pair of pliers still in my hand.  Apparently I had touched the top of my head to the electric wire.    My teeth hurt, my eyes were all screwy and my chest hurt for about an hour afterwards.
> 
> Then when AP got back she said she was sorry about having to turn the fence back on.  (She didn't know what happened.) But while she was standing there, I touched the fence again with the top of my hand and ended up sitting on my butt a foot or so away from the fence.  20,000 volts packs quite a wallop.   She turned off the fence for the last 2 feet of fence clips.   Well, I do not feel depressed  and I seem to be mildly Oh confused.   HMMM.  Electroshock therapy does something, I just can't remember what was that we were talking about???


Sorry you got shocked. That did make me think of this clip from the Beverly Hillbillies though! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMMC7Or2p-8


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry you got shocked. That did make me think of this clip from the Beverly Hillbillies though! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMMC7Or2p-8




That makes me laugh so hard.  That is exactly what my hair looks like in the morning when I get up!  I know Autumnprairie will agree.  She has seen me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The revenge came in the form of electroshock therapy.  I was putting up the field fence today.   We ran a string of electric wire above the field fence and I was attaching it to the t-posts with clips.  AP had to turn on the electric fence 'so the goats wouldn't get out".   Autumnprairie went to get A from school.  One minute I was hearing the birds chirping and the chickens clucking and the next minute I am laying face down in the grass with drool coming out of my mouth and a pair of pliers still in my hand.  Apparently I had touched the top of my head to the electric wire.    My teeth hurt, my eyes were all screwy and my chest hurt for about an hour afterwards.
> 
> Then when AP got back she said she was sorry about having to turn the fence back on.  (She didn't know what happened.) But while she was standing there, I touched the fence again with the top of my hand and ended up sitting on my butt a foot or so away from the fence.  20,000 volts packs quite a wallop.   She turned off the fence for the last 2 feet of fence clips.   Well, I do not feel depressed  and I seem to be mildly Oh confused.   HMMM.  Electroshock therapy does something, I just can't remember what was that we were talking about???


I am sorry that you got shocked today, I did tell you that I had to turn it back on after the goats got out for the billzinth time today


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

I know.  It's not your fault.  It's Karma.  Life is full of silly incidents.  Didn't I tell you my name should be Mrs. Murphy?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I know.  It's not your fault.  It's Karma.  Life is full of silly incidents.


still makes me feel bad


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually, if you think about it,  I probably needed the electroshock therapy.  They say it's good for depression.  And who knows, it might make my tendonitis better.  It sort of feels like those shock machines they use in physical therapy.  And you know I won't be escaping out of the field anytime soon.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Actually, if you think about it,  I probably needed the electroshock therapy.  They say it's good for depression.  And who knows, it might make my tendonitis better.  It sort of feels like those shock machines they use in physical therapy.


 I knew there was a reason I liked you so much QM! You can take a bad situation and find humor and something positive out of it.   I bet I would enjoy meeting you and AP too. Heck I'd love to meet a lot of people on here in person really!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm glad you are both okay . . . I think you are both accident prone    be careful


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

not us


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah, well, maybe Autumnprarie was laughing "bwahahahaha" all the way to get A.

and I still think she is sweet, dont care what she says. cuz we all get the "itches" sometimes.  (cept me, of course)


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> yeah, well, maybe Autumnprarie was laughing "bwahahahaha" all the way to get A.
> 
> and I still think she is sweet, dont care what she says. cuz we all get the "itches" sometimes.  (cept me, of course)


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, we ran out of hay and BJ has taken it too far.  He is guarding the feed dish by sleeping in it!  







He periodically gets up and licks the dish, just to make sure that food has not magically appeared in the dish while he was sleeping.  Or maybe he's trying to lay food in there like a chicken laying an egg.

I don't know.  Honestly, BJ.  






We will get some hay soon.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, can't blame the poor little guy.  Looks like he is half starved, can barely hold his head up and all.



btw.........while your goats are laying around doing nothing, mine are out driving the tractor. (should have pics later, its hysterical)


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

Could there be anything sadder than these poor starving creatures?






I mean, they can barely move.  Doesn't this image by the hay feeder just cry out to you?   "Please, send hay!"






And then there is Houdini...  Barely able to move from the agony of hunger burning in his fat little belly.






Here is Trump Card,  curled up by the fence.   Oh the pain of his hunger gnawing at his bones.






And then Jack stands in the empty feeder,  licking the last dregs of breakfast...


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a charity drive campaign over there.  Poor little ones.

Well, I am going back outside to crack the whip some more.  No free rides here.  sigh..........


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)

QM, you and AP really should be filming all of your work on the homestead.  It could make you thousands of dollars on the funny video shows.   Don't know if I should laugh or send you hugs.  So I will send both.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

And while the boys were looking so sad and pitiful, there was Mama hiding in a tiny toolshed having two huge bucklings.  SILENT, not a peep!  (she never makes noise when she kids.)  Then she quietly cleaned up the afterbirth.   When I picked up her babies she silently followed me to the kidding stall, while fending off any other goats and the dog.  Keeping them at a safe 4 feet perimeter.   She marched into the kidding pen, took a very long drink of water, fed her babies, and finished cleaning them off.  She made sure they ate and then quietly laid down for a minute.  NOT A PEEP, except for very quiet mama noises to her kids.  

She is just the best mother ever!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations on Mama's kids!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 29, 2012)

Does sound like a great mamma.  The Bucks dialogue is funny.  I think DaisyChick is right.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, BJ still feels deprived.  This time he has taken over the big feed trough.  Apparently the small dish wasn't big enough.







He'd better be careful.  We might get the idea that he would make quite a little dish... He is a boer goat, afterall.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Mama is still milking out a quart from her one bad teat.  She is so good on the milk stand.  She hops right up and stands quietly while I strip her out on that side.  Then she can feed her babies on that side the rest of the day.  She is still producing colostrum so in a couple more days I should have good milk.   In about a week, the kids will go in the baby pen at night and I'll probably get a over half a gallon in the morning from her.  She really is a high yield girl.    I should, be bottle feeding those boys, but Mama gets SO upset when I take her kids, that she loses tons of weight so I don't usually take her kids from her.  She is great about weaning at three months, though,  and I start bottle feeding in the mornings at 3 weeks  That way, I can strip milk her in the morning..  

Mama is the herd queen and she is the best mother goat that I know of.  She really teaches my other does how to be good mothers.  I always am glad when she has her babies first or very close to the other does kidding.  She whips the other mamas in to line.  If they aren't protecting their kids, she nips the mamas and makes them go to their babies.  And she fosters babies too.  The year before last, she fostered a couple baby deer that lost their mother.  They just came up to her and started nursing and within hours she had milk for them.  Thank God, too because she kept trying to steel the other does kids.  She took on Caramel's babies when Caramel got killed by a bear.  She didn't feed them because I was already bottle feeding, but she looked after them like they were her own kids.  She herded them into the barn every night and made sure they hid under the milk stand "from the bear".  She even herded them into the garage when she thought the bear was around and made them be absolutely silent.  

Mama is amazing!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 1, 2012)

Mama sounds like a good Mama. And you're right about BJ with him sitting in the food dish it's not hard to imagine pulling that dish out of the oven & basting it lol.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday and today were kind of laid back.  Yesterday, I built another kidding pen.  This one was bigger than the last one.  And the sides are field fencing and 2x3 instead of cattlepanel and 2x4.  (Used what I had.)  

And yesterday, I fixed the electric fence wire.  The goats were getting out by going under the bottom wire.  I figured out that the bottom two wires had half the charge that the upper two wires had.  I realized that the contact between the wires was loose.  Now the charge is higher, but still not at full power.  I'm not quite sure why.  HMMM.  Today, though, Whitney got a little wet, when I squirted her with the hose for trying to eat the dog's food and when she tried to go under the wire, she got a little extra zap.   Boy she wasn't expecting that!

I've been milking Mama twice a day on her bad side.  And milking Autumnprairies girls in the mornings.  Their production is coming up.  And Mama's milk is finally not colostrum anymore.   So I can start combining the milk pretty soon.   Brownie is making quite a bit of milk as well so we will be getting enough to start cheese production soon.

Today, was goat and dog training day.  The goats, as I mentioned have been kind of naughty.  They have been sneaking under the fence, so I have been spraying them with cold water.  AND they have been chasing the dog away from her food so they are getting the cold water treatment for that too.

AND the dog keeps stealing the goats food dishes WHILE THEY ARE EATING.  She has been getting correction for that and for chasing the goats.  ALL DAY LONG.  Tomorrow, I have to start working on cleaning up all the Molly trash.  She likes to drag out the trash and throw it ALL over the field.  Sigh.  Every day, I clean it up and every day she finds some more.  

There is trash everywhere from the prior tenants.  Some of it needs to go to recycling.  The rest needs to be burned or put where Molly can't reach it.  

And tomorrow, I am going to start on the boys new shelter.  Made from pallets.  Hopefully, I will be able to get some flooring materials for it first.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)

Make sure that your two lower wires are tight.  Check that you dont have a cracked or damaged insulator, and make sure that you have a solid ground.  Tall grass touching the wires, a limb laying across the fence.  Make sure that your bottom and next wire are not crossed or touching.

What sort of fence posts are you using?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2012)

t posts and push in poles fiberglass and metal with a plastic pipe over it


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd bet that some where you have a few poor insulators causing the hotwire to be too close to the the posts.

Do you have a fence tester?   You can get one a Tractor Supply for pretty cheap.  Use it to test your bottom wires, start near your charger.......and test every 10 feet or so moving away from the fence.  When you see a drop in the voltage on the tester, your problem is close by.  

That fence tester will have a spike on a wire.......stick this in the ground when you test the wires to get a better reading.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'd bet that some where you have a few poor insulators causing the hotwire to be too close to the the posts.
> 
> Do you have a fence tester?   You can get one a Tractor Supply for pretty cheap.  Use it to test your bottom wires, start near your charger.......and test every 10 feet or so moving away from the fence.  When you see a drop in the voltage on the tester, your problem is close by.
> 
> That fence tester will have a spike on a wire.......stick this in the ground when you test the wires to get a better reading.


The drop starts right at the beginning of the wire.  That's why I'm having such a hard time figuring out the problem.  I think it is the insulator itself.  I need to take the whole thing apart at the origin and rewire it to the fence.  I just got a some new insulators today to do just that.  

Wow, I got the boys some hay today.  They have been at the hay feeder all afternoon.  They are in Hay HOG heaven!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, thanks to RTG, I think it worked.  I changed the insulators at the start of the wires and I think I have more zing on the two bottom wires.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 3, 2012)

Your welcome and I am not surprised.  Those insulators are usually the culprit around here.  We have several miles of fence, so we occasionally have a "insulator replacing daytrip".


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

I let Mama and Brownie and the babies out today.  They had a great time.  Mama stays right with her babies.  Brownie,  eh.  She waltzes off like the kids are barely there.  If the kids give a holler, then she comes right back or calls them to her, but only if they are in trouble.  Mama goes to the hay feeder grabs a bite and RUNS back to her kids, if the babies don't follow.  Brownie walks clear across the paddock.  The babies have to find her.  This upsets Mama to no end.  She gathers up Brownies babies and herds them over to Brownie  then she pulls Brownie's butt hair reminding her to watch her kids.   OR she keeps them with her kids.  She also goes after any other goat that goes near the babies with 'evil' intent.  

Mama is a great mama.  She also lets Autumnprairie's babies climb on her when she is laying down.  AND if the dog gets anywhere near those kids, she chases the dog away.  

Jack and BJ had their collars removed and were using that to one up Trump Card and Houdini while sparring.  SO yesterday I took off Houdini and Trump Card's collars.   OOPS,  BJ and Jack found out that the odds were even today.  They are all lying around the yard today exhausted from sparring in even matched buck games today.  No more collar hooking.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

Houdini Magic!   I found it.  I make a breakfast mix in the morning.  It's a whole wheat cereal called Wheatena.  I cook it up with some cane syrup, oatmeal and raisins.  But today I wasn't as hugry and had some left over.  OH MY GOODNESS. Houdini LOVES IT!  He will sit in my lap for it and gaze into my eyes with love for some of it in rolled into a ball.  He will fight off Ian, Jack and BJ all at once.   It's Houdini Magic. I have his number.   Now, if I can use it to get him to come to his name.


----------



## elevan (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sure he'll quickly learn to come to his name for some Houdini Magic.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG Queen Mum, you take the cake, Houdini is going to be beyond spoiled----he will be rotten to the core..LOL....a lot...

Oatmeal and raisins for that goat???

Hmmmm, wonder if Sissy would like some??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

Sissy would EAT IT UP.    Whole wheat cereal cooked with a couple tablespoons or cane syrup, add rolled oats and raisins the last 3 or 4 minutes of cooking.  What goat wouldn't love that!?

COOL for about an hour and until it is firm enough to roll into small balls.  Feed it to Sissy.  She will look up at you will adoring eyes and kiss you with her little baby lips afterwards.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Feed it to Sissy.  She will look up at you will adoring eyes and kiss you with her little baby lips afterwards.


 Going to try that with kisses. She has discovered the wonder of apples. She LOVES THOSE!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

I love my goats.  Today I was trying to repair the water pipe that I put a t-post through.  Ian was being VERY helpful.  He was standing on my ankles.  He was pulling wire out of my tool bag and handing it to me.  (I didn't need wire, but he was sure I did.)  He pulled out my pliers and dropped them on my butt.  He stood on my back.  When I told him to get off my back, instead he climbed on and then laid down.  (I guess he misunderstood what I meant.)  A 100 pound buck on my back wasn't quite what I had in mind.  He put his head in the hole to inspect.  Had to make sure I was doing in right.   He crawled under my tummy and poked his head in between my arms at JUST THE RIGHT MOMENT.  He stood on the cover for the water valve while I was trying to pull it up.  

Pushing him away didn't seem to help much.  When I did that, he would put his face right next to mine and ask for scratchies.  If I said "NO scratchies!" he would snort a baby snort and ask why not with his "doe eyed" baby look.   He has a very cute doe eyed baby look even though he has 14 inch long horns and a big stinky buck face.  If Trump Card came over to inspect, he firmly knocked him flat and told him not to bother MOM while she was working.  So Trump Card went around the other side of me and they got in a tussel for a few GLORIOUS minutes so I actually got some work done.  Then Houdini came over and "helped".  Sigh!  

Bucks can be SO HELPFUL.  They did run away - quite quickly when I turned on the water and my connection wasn't tight enough so water squirted everywhere.  But they came right back when I turned off the water and "tasted it" to see if it was fit to drink.  Then they had to splash in it to make mud pies.   



I did finally get the compression fitting in there and it does work.   I covered it with some bricks and other protective things to make sure the boys don't decide to do "further repairs" overnight.


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like my calf!  Hahahaha!


Don't ya just love compression fittings?  They are so much easier to use.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2012)

what no help from Jack and BJ


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

No,  BJ and Jack were too busy cleaning up the feed that got forgotten in the dish when Ian abandoned it to come over and help.  Imagine that.  Feed got abandoned for "Mommy".  

I love those compression fittings.  Slide them on, tighten them up.  NO FOOLING AROUND TRYING TO MAKE THEM FIT!  No detours, no broken parts to detour around,  No bending pipes to get them on.   YAY for compression fitttings!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Not a good day today.  I was flossing my teeth this morning, getting ready to go to the doctor and my tooth fell OUT!  ARGH!  When I sat down on the bed to take a look in the mirror, I sat on my glasses which are now 4 years old.  I bent what is left of the frames and the arm fell off again and the other one bent catty whampus.  After I taped the one arm back on, they refuse to stay on my face.  

I went to the doctor and he said my wrist, elbow, arm, shoulder, neck and back have deteriorated to the point that I need surgery.  He recommended physical therapy to stave off the surgery, but that is an hours drive away and I can't afford either the gas or time to go three times a week.  Since I'm allergic to both anti-inflammatory medications and pain medications, I just have to live with it.   Pain level is 9 out of possible 10.  

Then he suggested that I need to eat more and have better nutrition, because I am losing too much weight too fast.  HOW CAN I LOOSE TOO MUCH WEIGHT!?  I weigh 186 pounds.  I need to weigh 150 pounds.   And better nutrition,  on my budget?  You have got to be kidding! 

SO he gave me muscle relaxants.  The pharmacist said they would make me "mildly" drowsy.  I made the mistake of take one and slept all DAY!  Wasting a whole day of time that could better have been spent building a stand for the rabbit hutches.   AND they make me nauseous.   Like that is going to make me want to eat and have better nutrition.  

Thank God for goats and bunnies and chickens and farm animals, because when I woke up, there were cute little kids playing outside and the bunnies were hopping around in their cages and the chicks were looking happy to see me today.  And the dogs wagged their tails and came up and said hello.

Without them life would be positively depressing today.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Elevan. 

Much better day today.  I took one of those muscle relaxants and slept better last night.  I started my exercises this morning that the doctor recommended AND looked up some more on line.  I like to do what would be termed as "self care".  AND I strongly believe in self determination.  Right now I am looking out the window at all the goats out grazing with their babies and the boys laying around, the little sots, chewing their cuds.  

I have lots of work to do today will wrap my arm so it has some support so I can get some work done!    UP NEXT, bunny cage stands and rototilling.  I like the rototilling.  The vibration seems to make my arm feel better.  Ultrasonic vibration the farm way!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Darn it.  The tiller was not driving last night and so I thought the belt was just disengaged.  Took off the cover and the belt is all worn out.  Rats!  Good day for working outside too.  Well, I guess it's bunny cage holders today.

GRIPE COMING...

Called to update my address with the insurance today...  The lady for the umpteenth time read me the wrong address.  I have corrected my old address with them at least 9 times in the last 9 months.  They keep telling me,  "I'm sorry for the inconvenience, I promise I am updating your records today.  This won't happen again."   

Then I give them my correct address and each time I call they give me the SAME incorrrect OLD address, that was never correct to begin with... and we go through the whole thing again.  

Today there was a twist.  I repeated the new physical address and told her it was NOT the mailing address and that I can NOT receive mail at that address.  I repeated it 5 times. * FIVE TIMES*  This is the physical address only.  Then I gave her the mailing address and repeated it five times.   She had the audacity to tell me that mailing address was not a real mailing address and I should contact my post office and inform them that I had an incomplete mailing address and then told me that my physical address was not a correct mailing address.     

Then she read the mailing address back to me.  AND then she said it again...  "You should contact your post office and inform them that your post office mailing address is incorrect."

I wanted to rip my hair out!  I was so frustrated.   I YELLED AT HER and said,  "NO, I will NOT contact my post office and tell them my mailing address is incorrect.  Your office SENT me a letter at that post office mailing address and asked me to call you.  I GOT the letter and I am calling you at the phone number listed on that letter.  If the address was incorrect, I would not have gotten that letter, would I?    I am sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you.  I want to speak to your supervisor NOW!"

She said, very quietly,  "Thank you for your patience in this matter.  I will connect you to an escalation worker.  I am sorry for your inconvenience.  I assure you your records will be updated today and this will not happen again."

When the escalation supervisor got on the phone, I told her the whole thing.  She said, your mailing address is fine.  It's already IN our system.  She read the correct mailing address.  Then she asked, "How may I further help you today?

I asked her why the lady before her told me I needed to tell my post office that my mailing address was incorrect when it was not.  And why the lady before me said my mailing address was a problem.  AND why didn't she understand that my physical address was NOT a mailing address.   

She said,  "Beats me, but I will be having a conversation with her about that.  I live at one of those kind of addresses myself.  Makes you want to scream doesn't it?  Hopefully it's fixed now. "   

Ah a breath of fresh air.  I asked her if all the other incorrect addresses had been removed from my file.  She said, "no, they are 'on record', but I will mark them as archived.  Which ones didn't exist and which ones are real addresses?   We went through all of them.  She fixed them.  

Then she told me my insurance coverage would change and walked me through it.  It took a total of 132 minutes on the phone!    Then she said,  "I'm not going to use the company line... I'm sure you don't want to hear it.  Then we both laughed and I said,  Thanks SO MUCH for your help.  You deserve a raise.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

I have one of those addresses too.  One is mailing and one is physical...they both direct you to the same location.  Post office set up the first and then the 9-1-1 services didn't like it so they dictated a second.    But if you put either on a letter the post office will deliver it here...but I've had my fair share of issues with FedEx over it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought I was leaving all the rain behind when I left Washington State.  It rained for 160 days straight last year.  So I moved to Texas where they had gone for 9 months without a drop.   Well, then it poured within weeks of my arrival.  

I somewhat precipitously moved to Oklahoma and fairly shortly after, moved to Arkansas.   Well here I am living in, not near, but in the middle of Lake Autumnprairie.   Boy, oh boy, when it rains here, *IT REALLY RAINS!*  This is apparently followed by the air tenaciously retaining said moisture in order that we are all reminded that it rained for days, perhaps weeks afterwards.  I am told it heats up a bit so you can not only know that it has rained by the feel of the air, but you can see the physical evidence thereof before your very eyes.  One wonders, then, do y'all have fog here in the morning?

In Korea, they grow rice because of the rain.  They grow lots of rice here too.  But the one thing I don't understand is why there are NO tropical plants here and why ARE there so many cactii growing everywhere?  Don't the poor things drown in all that water?  

While it was raining, this evening,  I sloshed out and fed the goats in the barn. The chaos was unimaginable as the goats ran from pan to pan, making sure they didn't miss the choicest morsels in each pan.  OYE VEY!  Then I fed the chickens in their coop and they were very grateful.  I fed the bunnies, who were sitting in their little cages looking quite unhappy.   

Then the boys got fed in the shed.   Poor little faithful Trump Card came out in the drenching downpour to greet me at the gate.  I gave him a handful and led him to the shed.  (He's such a sweetheart.)  The others were not so brave.  Ian ran outside to make sure I didn't accidentally put some in his favorite dish and then RAN back in quite peeved that he had missed a few spare bites.  I think the other boys were laughing at his foolish venture as he usually butts everyone away from the best dish.    

I sloshed back in to the house and climbed out of my dripping wet clothes and put on my jammies, watched netflix:  *The Buddha* and  *Assisted Living.*  (Both were excellant, BTW.)  I finished reading Animals in Translation by Temple Grandin, again.  

Now, I'm going to go to bed.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

She forgot to mention that it will be raining with Thunderstorms until Tuesday


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> She forgot to mention that it will be raining with Thunderstorms until Tuesday


Wow, I love good storms, not sure if I would love them to last that long though. How do the animals do in those storms?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

They hide in the barn and poo everywhere till it's a sticky sloppy mess.  Then when it's sunny, like this morning, they come out and leap around and play all morning.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2012)

I just saw this on my FaceBook page:

Wouldn't it be nice 
if the world was flat?
That way we could 
just push off
the people we 
don't like.


This was followed by someone posting:

Please don't push me.  I'm too close to the edge already.  

It made me laugh.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm putting the kids in at night and milking in the mornings.  OH MY GOODNESS.  Today I got 5 full quarts of fresh milk.  It is sweet and creamy milk.  Mama gave me a little over 2 quarts.  She is my 1% girl.  Brownie was second with a little over a quart at about 4%, and then there is Apache and Caramel who contributed the rest.   ALL the milk was beautiful.  They all stood for milking very nicely.  

BUT the kids.   OH MY GOODNESS. One of Autumnprairies kids stands outside the door and hollers like he is dying. He was in the barn, but he broke out this morning.  His mama barely notices that he's out there, because she is busy eating her breakfast while she is getting milked.  She's a great little mother, but she really likes her breakfast, undisturbed on the milkstand.  The little buckling, on the other hand,  hollers really LOUD.  "I want my milk."   And then louder and then VERY VERY LOUDLY.   

He runs from one side of the milk room to the other outside the barn.  Jumping up and down.  

Now I am making cheese.

I am doing this while it is pouring rain outside.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2012)

Goat vision for the morning:

Annie's baby, aka Baby Smurf, aka Eeyore is outside my window running around and around and around a tree.  He is so tiny.  All the other goat babies are standing by watching him.  BJ is standing in his food tray guarding it from intruders.  There must be food in it.  Houdini and Jack are trying to attract the attention of the female goats by blowing raspberries at them.  (The girls are ignoring them.)  Ian is napping on one side of the hay feeder while Trump Card is napping on the other side.  

Oh, Eeyore is now running around and around a garbage bin and around one of the other baby goats.   And Molly the LGD is trying to find 'treasures' to play with in the trash pile.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Mama!  She has had a snotty nose for several days.  She's been on vetRx but it's not helping.  She was running a temperature this morning and her ears were flat.  Her head was down and she was moping around.  And she gets really grumpy!   She is eating and drinking water, but she doesn't feel good.  Poor baby.  I love my Mama.  I can't stand it when she is sick.   

I started her on Pen G.  The problem is she is so BIG that she takes a ton of Pen G.  She is really good about it.  I also give her Vitamin B.  And an energy drench.  (She likes that.)


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

Good call.  If they get a fever while on VetRx it's time to move on to antibiotics.

Personally I might be tempted to use Tylan 50  4 ml /25#  IM injection for 5 days (If you can get the Tylan 200 it's 1ml/ 25#).  I like it better for respiratory issues that need antibiotics over Penicillin.

Don't forget to add the probiotics.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Probiotics reminder.  I wish I had some Tylan.  The only things I have are Pen G and Tetracycline.  No money for anything else till next month.


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

Tylan helped me save my calf and since it can also be used for goats, I'll always keep it on hand for respiratory issues.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm going to be buying some at the first of next month.  Can you get it at the feed store, or do you have to get it from Jeffers?


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

I got the Tylan 50 at TSC.  But you can get the Tylan 200 at Jeffers.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope Mama is feeling better.  She is such a wonderful goat.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 15, 2012)

She is still moping around, but she is acting a little more "cheerful".  A lot of laying around though because it is HOT today.   Her temperature is down to normal though and her snotty nose seems to be clearing up.   I checked her eyelids and they are nice and dark so I know this isn't about worms or anemia.   

Brownie looks like a basketball.  If she hadn't had kids two weeks ago, I would swear she was pregnant.  I do NOT have to worry about whether or not she is getting enough to eat.  She is one well nourished goat.  JUST LIKE HER MOTHER!  But I can not complain, she also really puts out the milk from her little udder.  High fat content and sweet as you can imagine.  

This morning between the four girls I got a gallon of milk.   These girls are giving milk AND feeding their babies as well.  

I mowed the yard, milked the girls, gave shots, and am working on pulling nails from pallets so I can build a chicken coop for my two hens.  Mama Hen and Baby Chick.  

Oh and here is a very cute picture of Autumnprairie's buckling climbing a tree.  He likes to get as high as he can so he can eat the leaves up there.  He is quite nimble footed.   

The first picture is him reaching for the tender new leaves and the second one give you and idea of how high he was in the tree.












Each time he goes up a tree, he climbs a little higher.  AND he is teaching the other babies how to climb.

I just spent a couple hours sitting outside removing nails from pallets so I can build a chicken coop for my chickens.  I'm taking a break because it is HOT out there.  Here I sit by the window and there are baby goats outside the window running and jumping and playing and having all sorts of fun out there.  We have 7 of them.  All of them are different sizes and it is really fun to watch them play.  

They run around trees and chase each other back and forth and leap up and down.  They explore piles of things and climb on different mommies.  The bounce everywhere they go.   Once in a while they lick the dirt or snack on the grass, but mostly they just explore and play.  I also notice that when they greet each other their little tails wag really fast.  

Every once in a while for no apparent reason, they all RACE around the field.  This is followed by them running as fast as they can to their moms for a snack with tails furiously wagging.  Brownies kids always have the farthest to go to find their mom.  After they have a snack the Brownie's twins find a dirt hole and flop down and curl up.  Annies' baby follows his mom, and they lay down together.  Mama's kids go and lay under a hayfeeder.  Apache and Caramels babies go trotting off with their moms to graze.  They don't nap much anymore.  And so it goes,  run, hop, jump play, eat, nap and start over.

BTW, yesterday I made a very delicious sweet potato and ricotta cheese cake with home made ricotta cheese and home grown eggs.  It has honey in it.  It has a sweet crust.  It is very tasty.  I ate it for dinner last night and breakfast and lunch today.  Fairly nutrious.   Eggs, cheese, honey, milk and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

I made some more cheese yesterday. AND I worked on my chicken tractor.  

Wanna see it?  It is getting a little heavy, (about 150 pounds)   but I have decided to use castors on the bottom.  I have one castor already.  I just have to get one more.   Next month, I'm going to look for some used tricycle wheels to put on it when I move it but for now castors will work.  

This castor is rated for 150 pounds.  Two will hold 300 pounds easily.







Here is the chicken truck from the end looking at the storage and the nesting boxes below.  






And here it is from the front.  






I have the wire almost installed but I have to make a door and ramp for the Front.  The back needs a door and I need roofing material for the back and the back door.  (1/4 inch plywood for the back. Tin corrugated for the roof?  Everything is recycled but the screws, and nails.  I bought the chicken wire at a salvage yard.  The wood came from recycled shipping boxes.  

Phew,  what a job!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

It is really well made,


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> It is really well made,


Thanks Autumnprairie.  If you want, there is plenty of wood left.  I can make another one.   It's kind of fun!  Or we could make a tool storage box or a potting table or something for the bunnies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh wait, I know,  a brooder table for the chicken barn where you can put new chicks!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh wait, I know,  a brooder table for the chicken barn where you can put new chicks!


A lid for my big brooder box that I will switch to  in about a week or two


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

What?  You don't want a huge construction project?  (Looks disappointed).  Darn, I was all primed.    OK, a lid it is.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What?  You don't want a huge construction project?  (Looks disappointed).  Darn, I was all primed.    OK, a lid it is.


I need another hay rack to replace the one I assume you need and a milk stand too


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2012)

We were just given 2 rolls of chicken wire we'll never use......come and get it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We were just given 2 rolls of chicken wire we'll never use......come and get it.


Wow, I wish I could.  I could really use it for their chicken run.   

I made the Challah recipe that Rebbetzin put in her thread Challah 101. You can find it here.  It is delicious!   I had some French Toast for breakfast this morning made with it that was to die for.   YUMMY.  Haven't had such a yummy breakfast since I don't know when.  

Thankyou Rebbetzin, you made my day!

The girls started trimming my backyard yesterday and the boys finished it off today.  No need for a lawn mower.  

We are on Tornado watch today, but it is calm and quiet right now.  I think we are going to be OK.  I have decided we don't need a tornado.  NOPE, not going to happen.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 20, 2012)

You should make the building of your coop a BYH page! Cool!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks SmallFarmGirl.  I did put it on BYC.  It's getting close to done.  But today we have weather issues so I had to go out in spits and spurts to work on it.  

It's coming along nicely, although it gets heavier every time I add something.  I can hardly wait to get it done.  I want to put my chicks in it!  And then start building something else.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 20, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks SmallFarmGirl.  I did put it on BYC.  It's getting close to done.  But today we have weather issues so I had to go out in spits and spurts to work on it.
> 
> It's coming along nicely, although it gets heavier every time I add something.  I can hardly wait to get it done.  I want to put my chicks in it!  And then start building something else.


Is you name Queen Mum on BYC?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

CheezyChicken on BYC!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh but for the want of a piece of 1/4 inch plywood and some corrugated tin, my cheezychicken coop would be done.  I HATE not having any money!

In the meantime, I put up some wire on the tree that the boys were eating, gave them some hay and checked out something I have been working on.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

Um, Queen, I've got both of those things in the barn right now........been deciding what to do with them cuz I hate to throw them out.

Jus' come on over and get it.

You can help pull weeds to pay for it.

OH, and on your way, stop by Alabama and pick me up a  75 foot roll of square feet of vinyl coated wire (3 feet high please) 16 gauge  1/2 inch square gape...welded............

I'll be waiting.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

she has to take me with her if she goes


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

COOL!

We'll have a party and make fudge......no wait. I'm dieting again.  We'll, um............make fudge anyway!  It's a celebration!


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got those 2 things hanging around my farm too right now.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2012)

RTG, where do you live?  

I like fudge.  Besides, the fudge has no calories if it's for medicinal purposes.  There's a law about that somewhere!  I read about it on the internet,  Yeah, yeah, that's it.  A law!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

I am in NC, but will be flying to Oklahoma soon for some summer work.......maybe I could sneak it onto the plane?


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 23, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am in NC, but will be flying to Oklahoma soon for some summer work.......maybe I could sneak it onto the plane?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy Guacamole!  Autumnprairie put a new kids plastic toy in the goats yard and the kids have been playing on it ever since.  They are having a ball with it.  Climbing up and down, and over and under and playing king of the hill.  Not only that they are using a dog house and a plastic box.  Kind of like an obstacle course.  It is so much fun to sit and watch them with their own private jungle gym out there.  Eight little baby goats running all over the place leaping and playing and climbing.  

If I go out there they all have to leap up on something and suck on my shirt or chew on my hair or nibble on my pants.  If AP goes out, they climb all over her.  She laid down on the ground yesterday and I Hyeon had to give her a Japanese Back massage.  He walked all over her back.  (He likes her best.)  

There are all sorts of sizes in these little goats.  Little Eeyore is just a tiny little guy.  He's a rough and tumble little buck who struts his stuff and thinks he's a big buck on campus, at least with Dot and Polka who are also small and delicate but far larger than Eeyore.  Next in size is I Hyeon who is younger than Polka and Dot but much bigger.   Hyeon Seo is a lot bigger than I Hyeon, but is his twin.    And then Priscilla and Buddy are the older wiser kids who are about a month older than the other kids.  They are a bit bigger than Hyeon Seo.  Hyeon Seo tried taking on Buddy yesterday but he quickly gave up the fight as he is clearly not "old enough" to challenge a "senior buck" of the likes of Buddy.  

Oh, and I almost forgot  our newest and youngest addition, Emma.  She is almost the same size as Dot and Polka but is just a few days old.  She still naps alot.  She is not sure where she fits in the crowd yet.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Autumnprairie rescued me from certain disaster in January when the twits that I was living with threw me out of my living situation for nothing other than telling them that I was coming back two days late from an important trip to help another family in need.  

She has generously put me up in her home, fed me and given her time and energy to help me get settled in Arkansas.  She has taken care of my goats and fed and cared for them for two months.  Not only that she has put up with my stubborn and annoying self.  She rented her rental house to me, loaned me a bed and dishes and tons of other amenities that I can't even begin to thank her for.  And she has done that all without me ever asking for them and without ever having met me face to face before taking that on.  Bless her kind and generous heart.  

It is time for me to stop "freeloading" on her generosity and stand on my own two feet so she can get on with her life.  She has helped me find an affordable rental home that I will be moving to at the start of April not far from where I am right now.  Of course, we will still be helping each other out with stuff, and sharing goat stuff and doing stuff for each other, because that is what friends do.

 She deserves more of my thanks and appreciation than I can ever show her.  And her family has been enduring my presence in their lives as well, which I truly appreciate.  I hope I can return the favor some day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2012)

*blushes* no worries, I would do it again too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

AP has as her signature:

14 goats, 1 LGD, 2 dogs, 14 Buff Orpingtons, 7White Orpingtons, 1 Cochin, 10 mousers 

She forgot to add

a gazillion eggs which are potential chicks,  lots of flowers,  many biting gnats,  red wasps everywhere,  grandchildren that show up on her doorstep begging for food and love,  endless family members coming out of the woodwork who drop by because she is such an nice persons to talk to, A husband, a nephew/cousin who is a permanent fixture (if I have anything to say about it.), and about 6 or 8 potential baby goats waiting to hatch.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

My little Buddy finally has come around to my way of thinking.  Today he was trying anything I wanted to feed him out of my hand.  Peanuts, carrot shreds, even a little something he is unfamiliar with.  I finally have his trust!   



It has taken MONTHS of work to get this little guy to come around.  But he trusts me enough to come up to me and let me touch him and let me feed him.   It feels good when that happens with an animal.  Especially one who has had to rely on his own wits to survive for his whole life.   

I have been reading the threads by his previous owner.  He never had minerals, copper or selenium and healthy food and they are proud of that.  If they saw him now, they might not recognize him. His hair used to be slightly copper tinged, dull and his white marking have always been dirty brown looking.  His coat was  full of wooly looking mats, mites and lice.  His belly was big and round and he had tons of worms.  His neck was HUGE and disproportionate from having to head butt his way out of a pen so he could find food.  He was cantankerous and irritable.    

Now he had jet black shiny hair and his very white nose and "ear bud" markings.  His hooves are shiny black, trim and beautiful. Now he is proportionate and a fine looking little dude. He stays contentedly in his pen and eats out of my hand.  He is mild mannered and sweet.  He is polite and gentle.  And he is a lovely mini-La Mancha buck.  Anyone would be proud to own him.  They gave him to me because he was a nuisance.  Their loss, my gain.

And Jelly Bean, his mate.  Beautiful and well proportioned.  She has a shiny black coat, delicate features and a lovely face.  She has a nice well attached big udder.  Her babies are developing well and she is looking great!  She is still learning to adjust, but I love her sweet nature and quiet dignity.  She is starting to trust me and comes up for treats and pats.  She is due any time now and I can hardly wait to see what babies she has.  They had a rough start, I hope the have a fine finish.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 25, 2012)

THREE CHEERS FOR AUTUMNPRAIRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad this worked out for all of you....I think God is smiling today.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

God smiles everyday.  I think he knows when you've been bad or good.  Oh wait, that's Santa.  But God smiles every day anyway.  God knows the good in people's hearts.  Remember, God and Mother Nature make babies.  You can only smile if you do that!  You have to have a sense of humor to make goat babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> God smiles everyday.  I think he knows when you've been bad or good.  Oh wait, that's Santa.  But God smiles every day anyway.  God knows the good in people's hearts.  Remember, God and Mother Nature make babies.  You can only smile if you do that!  You have to have a sense of humor to make goat babies.


I  You Queen Mum. You're journal is like a book... And I'm anxious for some houdini babies. Where you off to next???


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 25, 2012)

I have read and "watched" the way AP has helped you out and the things you are helping her do and have been amazed and blessed.  It  shows that there are still good people in this crazy world we have to live in.  You guys are great!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

EEEEEK!  This afternoon, I had a packet of energy drink, something called C-4.  

I have been up all night.  I made gouda cheese, cleaned my kitchen, packed some stuff to move, sterilized some syringes for my goat kit, took a shower, cleaned the tub, washed dishes, washed the floor, packed more stuff, vacuumed the floor, resisted the urge to wash walls, sorted my tools, resisted the urge to go outside and pull nails out of wood (that would have woke up the neighbors and the goats), worked on paperwork, planned my PITIFUL BUDGET for April (took all of three minutes) , washed window sills, and woodwork, vacuumed again, filed paperwork, read a whole novel, read three journals from start to finish on BYH, browsed BYC, read 4 Supreme Court Decisions on Special Education Law including Amicus Briefs, washed cheese jars, called my bank to change my checking account, canceled my renters insurance because I am moving, consolidated all my notes, cleaned the bathroom, washed cheesecloth and filter cloths and laid around wide awake wondering why I couldn't sleep till I realized that I had an energy drink.   

 BOY-OH-BOY, I should NEVER EVER drink that C-4 energy drink again!!!! 

Well, in about 5 days, I will probably be OFF the airwaves of the internet for a LONG time, because when I move down the road, I won't have any internet.    No WiFi, no cable, no nuthin!  THAT is going to be the hardest thing about moving.   AND no gas to get to the library but about twice a month.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 27, 2012)

We will miss your posts, but when you do get a chance to get online I am sure you will fill us in.     Wishing you the best in your new place.   You can do this!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I know it's the best but,  ; I'll miss you!


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2012)

Energy drinks are definitely best when drank in the mornings  

We'll definitely miss you QM.  Wishing you the best in your new adventure!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

You will still be visiting so you can still use Internet. I may switch phones so you can use Internet there too. I will miss you living next door.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck Queen Mum. Take care and try not to stay gone to long. We will miss all your great advice and Houdini stories.. So try and get on often. Autumnprarie what a wonderful person you must be. God Bless you. I am glad the 2 of you found each other. It makes you realize that there are still honest caring loving people out there that will help others.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> You will still be visiting so you can still use Internet. I may switch phones so you can use Internet there too. I will miss you living next door.


I will just come over when I can and annoy you a LOT!  And bring my laptop...


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO annoying but bring your laptop you can always pull in the driveway with it and use it too for the night you can't sleep


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 27, 2012)

You can't be gone too long - you'll be missed alot


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> You can't be gone too long - you'll be missed alot


don't worry I 'll drag her back weekly to chat at least


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

Before I move, I have to show you my chicks.  But they decided to tell the story themselves.  They are copycatting RTG's goats here, so RTG, please forgive them, they are just baby chicks, they don't know any better.   

The white one is Mama Hen.  She is kind of bossy.  The little red one is Baby Chick.  She sleeps under Mama Hen's wing.







"Sara made us a new house, but it's kind of big.   We were really scared and didn't know where to hide until she turned on the light.  Baby Chick, that's the little red thing next to me, kept trying to hide under my wing."  






"Someone could get in the back door...  It's right there,  SEE!"






"Whoa, wait a minute,  this place comes with food... and water.  I'm starting to like this new house."






"Don't be silly Baby Chick,  those are our old dishes,  someone must have delivered them before Sara stuffed us in here through the back door."






"There's something out there.   LOOK!"

"I know Baby Chick.  It was a bug, and I ate it.  I don't know what the big stick is above my head, but I may fly up there later on and check it out.  See you later folks."


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

cute story love the pics, I am glad that they get to sleep in their new home


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 27, 2012)

RTG is not offended at all.  I like doing my picture stories, and even more like to read those made by others.  (hmmmm.....maybe a funny picture story challenge or contest in the future!)

A bit of advice that you didnt ask for....your chicks are at just the right age to get gored and have their curiosity get them in trouble, esp with their only being two.  Give them some toys......a few pine cones are great.  Some larger parrot toys are cool for little chickens too, they esp love mirrors..........When I had my birds, Ole Rye Whiskey (the roo) LOVED to talk to himself in the mirror.  I had a set of baby car keys hanging down for my biddies to peck.  A tupperware or pie pan full of dirt was a BIG favorite.

Seems silly to give chickens toys, I know.  But I had never had trouble with self mutilation or pecking wounds when I gave the little ones some enrichment.  The best things is that chickens....well, they arent the brightest crayon in the box.  Three or four toys, rotated out provides them with something new every day.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> cute story love the pics, I am glad that they get to sleep in their new home


The question is: Will they sleep?   

They aren't cold.  They hate the Air Conditioner noise so I turned it off.  They like the roost, but Baby Chick is fussy about it because Mama Hen won't put her wing over her when on the roost. They only sleep when it's dark but if I turn off the light they freak out.   HMMMM!  Silly girls.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they will eventually


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> RTG is not offended at all.  I like doing my picture stories, and even more like to read those made by others.  (hmmmm.....maybe a funny picture story challenge or contest in the future!)
> 
> A bit of advice that you didnt ask for....your chicks are at just the right age to get gored and have their curiosity get them in trouble, esp with their only being two.  Give them some toys......a few pine cones are great.  Some larger parrot toys are cool for little chickens too, they esp love mirrors..........When I had my birds, Ole Rye Whiskey (the roo) LOVED to talk to himself in the mirror.  I had a set of baby car keys hanging down for my biddies to peck.  A tupperware or pie pan full of dirt was a BIG favorite.
> 
> Seems silly to give chickens toys, I know.  But I had never had trouble with self mutilation or pecking wounds when I gave the little ones some enrichment.  The best things is that chickens....well, they arent the brightest crayon in the box.  Three or four toys, rotated out provides them with something new every day.


Good point,  I always wondered about toys for them.  Seems to me that animals would get bored in a big old box after a while.  I love watching the goats play on toys, so the chickens seem to need something to keep them busy as well.  I shall get creative!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 27, 2012)

If it's smaller than your thumb, dont give it to them.  They will eat it!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

The goats are getting their annual bath.  One at a time they are getting a good scrubbing and hoof trim,  (I trim more than once a year.)  and a close inspection.  My goats like their bath.  Nice smelling shampoo, hot water wash and rinse,  good scrubbies with their favorite rubber brushy thing,  towel dry, individual attention.  

And they look so good when they are done!  

The only one who hates his bath is Houdini.  I am saving him for last.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

lol, mine got a bath too!

They fell in the little tiny creek.......ALL of them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, mine got a bath too!
> 
> They fell in the little tiny creek.......ALL of them.


icy cold bath


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, mine got a bath too!
> 
> They fell in the little tiny creek.......ALL of them.


Will they survive the ordeal?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Wish me luck.  In a couple days I will be moved into my new home.  It has this lovely orange kitchen.   OK, so the kitchen color is a bit extreme, but you got to admit it has character. 







I moved most of my stuff there today.  The ants love it.  They immediately came out to greet me in a large friendly group.  They said hello from the side of my bottle of vegetable oil and crawled all over my arms crying out for attention.  The mildew couldn't wait for me to say hello.  It crawled out of every corner to welcome me to my new home.  I think the fact that I live 25 feet from a swamp on one side and 150 feet from a turtle pond on the other encourages such neighbors to visit often.

What this house needs is AIR, and lots of it, along with a little chemical reminder to the neighbors, (ants, spiders, and other such little friendly creatures) that I live here now and they can go home to the other trailer that is inhabited by nothing other than inches of thick black mildew. I cleaned with lots of bleach and opened the doors and windows.  I scrubbed out the shower and will be doing a LOT more of it.  

I am going to have to be diligent about cleaning and dehumidifying my little abode.  My lungs will be happier that way.

But on the other hand, the place is sunny and bright.  (Just look at that bright kitchen.)  

My chickens will move over in a couple of days and I am scrounging t-posts this week as soon as I have more than gas fumes in my gas tank.  Then the fence will go up for the goats.  And we will be HOME.  MY home.

The landlord is very kind and generous.  I like his wife.  It feels right.

I will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2012)

My hallway is orange.  Not quite that bright, but still orange.  Ok, well, its "burnt amber", but hey, who's counting?

The kitchen I had before I lived here, had BRIGHT red countertops and black trim.  I couldnt replace them, sooooo I decorated with Coca-Cola. lol. 

Now my kitchen is a rusty yellow (not sure how to describe it) and trimming in chocolate brown.  It's a little weird, in a decorating sense, but hey I like it.  

So, with orange........hit the yardsales, find some turquoise jewelry and some wire coat hangers (and a hot glue gun).  Make yourself some bright butterflies with the stones from the jewelry as accents on the wings.  It's a bright happy color......go with it!


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My hallway is orange.  Not quite that bright, but still orange.  *Ok, well, its "burnt amber", but hey, who's counting?*
> The kitchen I had before I lived here, had BRIGHT red countertops and black trim.  I couldnt replace them, sooooo I decorated with Coca-Cola. lol.
> 
> Now my kitchen is a rusty yellow (not sure how to describe it) and trimming in chocolate brown.  It's a little weird, in a decorating sense, but hey I like it.
> ...


One, one thousand, two, one thousand....


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My hallway is orange.  Not quite that bright, but still orange.  Ok, well, its "burnt amber", but hey, who's counting?
> 
> The kitchen I had before I lived here, had BRIGHT red countertops and black trim.  I couldnt replace them, sooooo I decorated with Coca-Cola. lol.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of turquoise butterflies!   PERFECT!  I NEVER would have thought of that.   Hmmm.   I shall keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 30, 2012)

I love that bright orange color!!  Especially in the kitchen.  When we went to Mexico and stayed a month, the inside of the house was painted in bright beautiful colors!!!  I loved it.

I came home to my beige, taupe, (some blue) house and it was soooo drab.  I wish I had the nerve and energy to add some orange!!!

Good luck with your new place!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys are really making me start to LIKE that orange kitchen. I am thinking turquoise butterflies, and bright red and black parrots and jade green frogs.  Hmmm.   Starting to like it indeed.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2012)

lol, I have A giant metal gecko, a metal dragon fly, two butterflies, and a metal tree on my walls.

We have a store called "Burke's Outlet" here, they sell alot of home decor items, SUPER cheap.  I dont know if there is one out there or not, but if you see one, definately go in.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh dear!  Kittens in the feed barn.  Six of them.   I discovered her when I heard kitten noises coming from the corner.  Mama cat wasn't happy to have pictures taken.  






Then I went out to the does paddock and the kids were playing.  Eeyore, just under a month old, challenged Emma, the youngest to a headbutting contest.  He challenges everyone.  He thinks big.  

"I challenge you..." 






"...to a duel!"






"Game ON!"






Hyeon Seo came over to watch.  He likes to take on the winner.   (He is only 5 days older than Eeyore.) 






"Nah, I would just BEAT YOU UP!  Don't want to hurt ya.  Besides my mom needs me. "  






"OK, maybe next time.  I'll take a nap with I Hyeon."






I Hyeon and Hyeon Seo went to sleep.






"Best spot in the paddock.  Comfy and tasty at the same time."






While Polka curled up under the hay feeder.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 6, 2012)

just wanted to check in - Have you gotten all moved in?


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 7, 2012)

AACK, BYH withdrawal!  NO internet.  very short.  posting from a friends computer.   Almost moved in.  Still have to put up fence so I can get my goats moved over.


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a Happy Easter


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 8, 2012)

glad you checked in 

Happy Easter!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  EEK!  There is a mouse in AP's house.   Wouldn't you know it?  I'm making cheese and OF COURSE a mouse has to show up.  It is acting like I'm not even here!  

*I HATE MICE!*  This thing is acting like it owns the place.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh MY GOSH!  There are two mice.  I just saw the second one.  And they are chewing up the carpet right in front of me!  I have to get them out of here!   This is very disturbing.  *I HATE MICE!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh MY GOSH!  There are two mice.  I just saw the second one.  And they are chewing up the carpet right in front of me!  I have to get them out of here!   This is very disturbing.  *I HATE MICE!*


I do too. EEK!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 8, 2012)

Ug.  I hate mice too.

(and I would be mad at you for telling everyone that I had mice in my house! lol)


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

They aren't in her house, they are in the house that I was living in before I moved. (next door) They sneaked in while I have been moving!  Empty house.  Cheeky little buggers.  I think they came in through the porch door...


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 13, 2012)

Baby Kittens everywhere!  I found one in the driveway near my trailer.  About 5 weeks old.  Mewing and crying and hungry.  I took it in.  Then I went over to the empty trailer next door and out pop 6 more kittens, half starved and desperate.   I was hoping the mom was just out for the night so I left them there but she didn't return.  The next day only 5 were left.  Now they are at my house.  

I need to find a shelter for them or the neighbors will start feeding them and then next thing you know there will be cats breeding everywhere.   We don't need wild cats all over the neighborhood.  (Unneutered as they all are.)  Kittens are cute, but grown cats are an entirely different matter.  3 boys, 3 girls.  That is how the mother got there in the first place.  And leaving them to fend for themselves would be just cruel...

Pictures when I have internet again...


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 15, 2012)

I found out what happened to the mother of the other kittens.  My landlord raises turtles.  Cats are bad news for turtles so any cats found on the property are killed and fed to the turtles.  The mother cat was a likely victim.  So no cats will be on the property.  

Well, we took the kittens to the sale barn and found good homes for all 6 of them.  I made sure that there were instructions given to each and every home.  I feel confident that each person who took a baby knew what they were getting and that they would be loved.   

While we were there, a lady came up to me with a kitten (AP says Siamese) that someone put in her daughters hands and ran away.  She was fit to be tied.  I took it home and gave it a flea bath.  The poor thing was so covered with fleas that when I put it in the water the fleas went up to it's head and you could even see the color of it's head there were so many fleas.  The fleas are all gone now.  (She is about 6 or 7 weeks old.)    I will find a good loving home for her as she is going to be a very sweet and loving little cat and quite pretty too.  She is quiet, gentle and easy going.  Very affectionate.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 20, 2012)

Kitties in a cage taking a nap.   The light colored ones are boys and the dark one is a girl.   







Here are the girls on my knee.  (It's a self portrait.)






I named the calico "Pocket Watch"  because she liked to ride around in my pocket and watch what I was doing.   She was the first to be adopted.    All were adopted into good homes.

This is Jacket.  






I am not sure if she hears at all.  She is about 7 weeks old.  She was left with a kid at the auction by some lady who said she could hold the kitten, the the lady ran off.  I took her in and like I said, she was covered with fleas.   She was also full of worms.  (Now taken care of.)  She needs to be spayed. 

I have to find her a new home as I can't afford to take care of her.  She is very cute and sweet.  I have been getting her ready for a new home.  She is almost box trained.  She is very playful and very quiet.   It's easy to love this little thing because she has a lot of personality.  I know that she will need vet care and food and lots of attention and time.  I can't give her that so it's better that I find her a home where she will get that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 20, 2012)

My sister said she was sending me a care package and it would arrive on Tuesday so she asked for my home address to send the delivery man.  I waited all afternoon and texted her that the UPS man didn't arrive.  I said I had posted my address on the house and sent her a picture.  She sent me a text saying we would talk when she got off the road.  

I was sitting in my room looking out the window when a car pulled up and out popped my sister from North Carolina.  I kept thinking,  "I need to text my sister to tell her that my sister isn't home yet from work."  It kept running over and over in my head.  Then I realized she was standing right in front of my window.

*WHAT A WONDERFUL SURPRISE!*  She had driven 12 hours straight to get here.  She said she came to make sure everything was going OK and that I was in "the right place."  

She stayed for a couple days and helped me put up a fence so I could move my goats to the new place and we had a great time.  She brought some plants for my garden and we made home made soup for dinner and pancakes for breakfast.  

My sister works for an animal necropsy lab and has raised goats for years. (She doesn't now.)  But she knows TONS about animal health and husbandry.  I got some really good advice on care for my goats and for my new chickens.  She bought some wormer for my kittens with AP's help.  She saw my baby goats and my big goats.  (She liked Mama the best.) 

But the most important thing about the whole visit was she was here and I got to see her and hug her and spend time with her.   IT WAS GREAT!  I sent her home with some cheese.  (I have to make some more for AP.)     Here is a picture of my sister, her dog, Spike and I outside of the goat area near the new fence.  

My sister is the taller of the two of us.  (She is 6'1".)






We are in front of the house that we pushed up onto my truck from the dump area near the house.  We are going to use that for a goat shelter for the bucks.   (It weighs about 400 pounds.)  It was a bit of a chore getting that little building up on the truck.    

And this is us by the rose bushes across the drive from my house.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 21, 2012)

What a great surprise from your sister - that is really sweet that she came to check on you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, Jacket hears OK now. I had noticed that she loved to have her ears rubbed...  and rubbed and rubbed.  She liked it so much she would fall over backwards asleep after a while.  So, I cleaned out her ears with peroxide and treated her for ear mites.   She must have had a HUGE infestation because after a couple days she started noticing every little sound.  She now runs to the door when I come in and answers when I call "Kitty".    She still likes to have her ears rubbed but not as much.    She's also got much better balance and is climbing on everything.  

She is paper trained now.  I tried putting the paper in a box to box train her. Sigh.  I don't think she is understanding the concept of paper training. She spent about 20 minutes dragging it out of the box and then pushing the box out of the way so she could place the paper it in the right spot on the floor so she could use it "on the floor" where it belongs.   She looked so proud of herself.  

I can't afford kitty litter yet.  I think it would help.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 26, 2012)

Instead of kitty litter, try paper, just tear it into strips.

Dry leaves work well.

With a kitty that young, a pie pan with some sand or dirt would work too.

She will have a natural instinct to bury , so just place your pie pan on the paper and let her figure it out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, good idea.  She would probably love the dry leaves.  Or even strips of paper.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 26, 2012)

That is one of the cutest batches of kittens I have seen in a long time.     Our outside cat sure loves the kid's sandbox to use as a litter box, so I know they like sandy soils.   

Also wanted to tell you that I Love the story of how your sister gave you a surprise visit!  How neat that she came to see you and nice  picture of you two together.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, I tried the newspaper strips and at first she loved to play in them.  Instead she used the box of spare papers that I had elsewhere.  However, she did start using the newspaper box once I added some sand.  So, Jacket is now officially "box trained".  

I had a bit of an adventure.  I came into my bedroom and thought something looked out of place.  The corner looked rather dark.  Then I realized it was moving.  YIKES, two four foot long snakes were there using the bedroom as a place for spring romance.  They had pushed out a wall outlet and crawled into my bedroom.  I don't know the local snakes and someone who was with me told me they were cottonmouth snakes.  

I ran to the neighbors and got someone to help me evict these squaters from my bedroom.  He proceeded to kill them with a shovel which made an awful smell.  Then he took them outside and said they were "chicken snakes".  He showed me how to tell a cotton mouth from a chicken snake.  Cotton mouth is shorter and fatter with a more diamond shaped head.  

  Am I going to get right up close and personal to check these finer details?   I think NOT!

The next day I came face to face with another HUGE FAT black snake outside and decided to just run away rather than check to see if it had a more diamond shaped head.

I need a snake guide book.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

Now, queen mum.  A chance at seeing two snakes being "romantic" is a rare thing.  Honestly, you should have taken some pics for me.

lol

There was a mouse in a wood pile the other day..............I landed on the hood of the truck screaming "eeeeby gee woka, bi dee osh gamma".  I have no idea what all that means.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Now, queen mum.  A chance at seeing two snakes being "romantic" is a rare thing.  Honestly, you should have taken some pics for me.
> 
> lol
> 
> There was a mouse in a wood pile the other day..............I landed on the hood of the truck screaming "eeeeby gee woka, bi dee osh gamma".  I have no idea what all that means.




At my house that translates into OMG honey, there is a stinking spider in the house and if you don't kill it right now, I am moving into the chicken house.  Mice don't bother me, snakes don't bother me, but God I HATE spiders.  Isn't it funny how we all have the same reactions to our particular phobias, and the language is the same for all of them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2012)

I told QM that if it was me I would be moving. I only like snakes on my terms and in Arkansas we have EVERY poisonous snake in the USA right here. Moth balls and glue traps are my best friends,  I don't like poisonous anything snake or spider


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

would rather deal with an anaconda than a mouse.

Yup.  I'm THAT sensible.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 2, 2012)

I really don't mind snakes.  

I actually picked up a rattle snake from a drawer and carried it outside and to let it go.  BUT it had a full tummy from eating a mouse and was completely sluggish at the time.   

But when there are two of them and I don't know anything about their personalities (aggressive vs passive) and they are hissing and crawling all over each other in a "love" dance, I'm not about to grab them both  behind the head and dance outside with them. 

Now mice, they send me into a tizzy.  I hate them.  

I am learning all about wildlife in Arkansas.  Snakes, turtles, spiders, raccoons, possums, armadillos and did I mentions squirrels.  

If one is the praying kind, one should say a prayer for the squirrel that currently resides in the walls of my home.  That little fella (or gal) is a cheeky little squirt.  A couple weeks ago I caught it trying to drag half of a bag of cheese popcorn through a hole under my sink!  

Last evening, I was sitting at the computer typing as I am now and I heard a scritching and a scratching coming from the walls behind me.  I walked over to the nook and noticed that one of the four hooks (an old mirror holder) had been pushed out of the wall.  There was a neat little round hole and the hook was hanging by the paper from the drywall below.  I pushed the hook back in to place.
I went back to typing.  

A few moments later, that same scritching and scratching occurred again.  Pop, out came the hook followed by a little greybrown nose.  Then an eye looked through the hole.  An indignant eye!  It was the eye of an indignant squirrel...  IN MY WALLS!  I pushed the hook back firmly into place and banged on the wall.  There was a momentary silence and the hook was pushed back out -  almost explosively!  I pushed it back in and taped it into place.  It was pushed back out again, this time with more force.  I pushed it in and used duct tape to hold it in place and then pushed a box up against it to keep it in place.  I heard scrabbling behind the box.  Then the hook next to it started to move, so I pushed a box up against it.  I banged on the wall.  

Sara one, squirrel none.  Or so I thought.  The scrabbling moved to my bedroom.  Sigh!  I hope my lights dont go out.  The electrical outlet is duct taped to the wall to prevent further entry by snakes.  (I havent likewise protected the ceiling fixture.)  

I am beginning to dislike squirrels.  Or at least this one.  

And what is up with those MUD DAUBERS?  Half of the outlets in my house don't work because the mud daubers messed up the electrical panel in my house.  It was FILLED to the brim with their mud dauber nests.  You could barely see the breaker switches for the mud/cement.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like you need to get an exterminator to the house. They could rid it of the mud daubers and the squirrels and snakes. Squirrels are not good to have in the house they can chew the electrical wires and cause a fire. All the squirrels around our house stay outside! We do hear them scrabble across the roof occassionally though.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 3, 2012)

OK, I'm praying and praying hard today.  Yesterday, I got a call from the storage company and my debit charge for my storage unit was declined. 

I called my bank and they had disabled my debit card for "Misuse of my debit card".  

It seems that last month I had written a check for rent and when I realized I was ten dollars over the balance I asked my daughter to put $25 in my account to cover it.  I called her this morning and she said she forgot.   It seems the rent check overdrew the account.  The bank charged me an extra $35.00 and paid the check.  I haven't done anything about because my daughter never told me that she forgot to deposit the $25.00.  The bank didn't send me a notice in the mail because they didn't correct my mailing address till last week.  So the account has been sitting there overdrawn.  

Then the storage company tried to pull funds to pay for my storage unit a day before my monthly check went in to the bank.  (They aren't supposed to debit the account till the third.)  The bank usually holds the payment till midnight when the funds come through.  This time they just disabled my debit card, rejected the payment and marked the account as a misuse of the debit card.  OF COURSE THE BANK CHARGED ME ANOTHER $35 FOR THE ERROR!

NOW I had to hand pay all of my bills today and the overdraft fees used up every last cent of my funds which means NO gas for the whole month.  I was going to go to the sale barn and sell two of my kid goats so I could get plywood and nails to finish my goat shed and buy feed for the goats.  Now I don't have feed for the goats for this month, no shelter for them to live in, no gas to get the kids to the sale barn, no money for food for the month.  NOTHING!  All because of a $10 overdraft!


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

That sucks.

Can you explain to the bank that the storage facility did not charge correctly?  We had a company to that to us once, and our bank waived the fees once I explained the situation to them.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 3, 2012)

I tried explaining it to the bank.  They said it's my problem.  GRRRR!    I had a local bank when I was in Washington that was very responsive.  Since I have switched to a "National Chain"  Wells Fargo, they don't give me the time of day!   I tried to talk to the storage company too.  They said, they have always sent the charges in on the second and the bank has always just held it till the third to pay... That is true, but that was before when I was with a local bank in Washington State.  (I changed banks because I moved to Texas where there were no branches for my favorite local bank.)


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Ug.  I was with Wachovia for years....and they were wonderful, even through some very lean times with us.  But the switch to Wells Fargo, did me in.  Their customer service is  non existent so I left.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 6, 2012)

Yep,  I am very strongly thinking about switching.   But which bank?   Hmmm...  I like local banks.  Much better, more personal service.  Well, I got the bills paid.  No money left now, so I will wait till next month to decide.   Crisis over. 

The goats ate all the browse in their little field and they think they are STARVING to death.  It does not matter one whit that I take them out to eat and browse the whole area every single day for a couple hours.   There are a gajillion weeds all over the place.  And they are getting LOTS of hay daily.  NO, that doesn't count.  And I brush them and love them and take good care of them.  The poor starving PIGS!

Oye Vey!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 16, 2012)

ACK!   My BYH withdrawals are bad.  Here I am sitting at AP's dining room table sneaking a few minutes of time on BYH.  My computer is slowly dying.  So I don't have much time.  BUT, I finally got a baby pen set up so I can milk!  YAY!  And AP's girls are really putting out the milk.  

I can hardly wait to see what her girl Brownie is going to have.  My buck Ian is the daddy for her big Boer doe and I think the kids should be really nice.  PLUS he tends to sire doelings and she needs some more estrogen around here.  I think the kids will be awesome.  Good milk lines and big and muscular.  A nice cross.  Plus any bucklings should make good freezer meat, if AP can stand the thought of sacrificing them.  If not they would make good pack goats and will have a really nice temperament.  

Ian is a sweety but he's kind of full of himself these days because he's the big kahuna on campus right now, what with his big rack of horns and he is the biggest buck on the farm.   He is starting to settle down a bit.  

My favorite buck is Houdini, but don't tell Ian that!  He has turned out to be a real gentle and sweet guy.  He comes to the gate and stands to get his "leash" when all the goats go out to browse.  (They go out on the property and browse every day to keep the weeds down on the 40 some acres where I live.)  He is not a bully, or a pill at the feed trough and he's a gentleman at rutting season with the girls.  

Well, I had better sign off.  My computer is slowing down and ready to crash again.


----------



## daisychick (May 16, 2012)

Nice to hear from you!     Sorry about the BYH withdrawls and the crashing computer.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 16, 2012)

Well, I am teenager watching at AP's house so I have some time on the computer to fill in details.  

I am moved to my new home and have a paddock for my goats.  They ate all the browse in ONE DAY!  Then they figured out how to pull all the poison ivy vines off the trees and eat all of those. 

The goats are very ingracious about my efforts to keep them happy.  I take them out to browse every day for several hours - twice a day. There is about 40 acres of woods and brush for them to choose from to eat to their hearts content.  But NO, 3 or four hours is NOT enough for them.  They want to be out there roaming around ALL DAY.  So even though they have hay feeders and plenty of water, I have to bribe them to come back to the paddock, where they lay around, bellys bulging, and chewing cud and WHINE endlessly in between naps.   

I got my barn started and have been working on it for weeks now.  I don't have the plywood for siding yet, but the frame is almost done. It even withstood a HUGE windstorm.  I found some steel roofing in the area and so I can at least put a roof over their heads.

I have my bedroom set up.  I have found two homes for my kitty, Jacket, but both fell through.  One of them, the lady changed her mind and the other one, the trial with the first cat didn't work out.  So I guess I will have to keep her.  







I really like this little ball of fluff, but I can barely afford my goats.  I wish I could find someone who would love her and give her a nice home where they would dote on her and buy her toys and be able to give her the things she really needs.  She is such a sweet and lively little kitty.  She greets me at the door every day (I can see her waiting in the front window as I walk up onto the porch) by hiding and when I come in, she LEAPS OUT and pounces on my shoe.  Then she looks up and climbs up my pants leg until I pick her up where she sits and purrs and purrs.  When I put her down, she runs furiously from one end of the house to the other and then leaps up onto my shoe again and begs for me to pick her up where she turns over and wants her little tummy scratched.  "PURR, PURR".  In the morning she wakes me up by leaping onto my face and then if I don't get up she paces up and down my back till I get up purring like a mini-vibrator.  

Tying my shoes is an interesting experience.  She doesn't quite understand that they are supposed to stay tied.  She furiously tugs at the laces while I am tying them and then when I am done she plants herself on the toe of my one of my boots and rides the boot into the kitchen still furiously tugging at them and trying to undo them.  If I stop, she leaps off and pulls and pulls on the laces.  (I have to double tie them to keep them tied.)

Who wouldn't want a cat that agile and cute?  And a beautiful blue eyed siamese to boot...


----------



## redtailgal (May 16, 2012)

It's a good thing that you live so far away.  She is a beautiful kitten.  I'd be smoozed in a heartbeat, lol.

Would love to see pics of your barn when you get a chance.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 16, 2012)

Well, when I come to NC to visit my sister, I could bring her with me.  Jacket is so sweet.  My sister said I should keep her and she will help me find a spay and neuter clinic. But I feel it would be in Jacket's best interest to have a permanent home where she will always have the best care.   

BTW,  my sister lives in NC and works at the state Necropsy lab.  If you ever have to send an animal there, she will probably be the one who processes it.  She is one smart lady.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 16, 2012)

I could bring Jacket  to Herdstock RTG would that be better for you?


----------



## redtailgal (May 16, 2012)

STOP It!  NO fair conspiring against me!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 17, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> STOP It!  NO fair conspiring against me!


Would I do that?


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  hey QM - glad you're settling into your new digs


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2012)

She's an adorable kitty!!!  She does not need lots of toys...just food and water and tons of love 

Good thing I'm allergic to cats or I'd be very tempted to make a road trip...just one state over from you...but as it is, (not to mention gas prices) we got sheep feed today instead of people feed...LOLOL...but, we like rice and beans and soon the hens will be old enough to lay eggs


----------



## Queen Mum (May 24, 2012)

Here in my lap sits one very sick little kitty.  Not Jacket, but another little cat that is sick.  His eyes are all pussy and he is bone thin.  He's dying for sure.    He was being eaten alive by flies and sitting so quietly in the sun. I just couldn't watch him suffering any longer.  So I gave him a bath and a shot of Pen G.  Some medicine for his eyes and some fluids.   He's on my lap right now, wrapped in a towel.  In between naps, he looks silently up and me as if to see if I am really still here.  I give him a few drops of goats milk to keep fluids going in.  I rub his ears and chin which he likes and he goes back to sleep.   I don't think he is going to make it, but there isn't much else I can do but make him comfortable until he passes from this world.  I've sprayed him to keep the flies at bay and the fleas away.  I'll bundle him up and put him in a quiet place for the night.  If he's alive in the morning the worst will be past.  If not, he will have not passed in as much misery as he would have had I just walked on by.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 24, 2012)

Hang on little kitty! I once found a kitten on the edge of my front garden while I was weeding. I took it in and fed it milk and put some fly stuff on her.
 She was thin and tiny and black. I pretty much was positive she wasn't going to make it. I even started to get a box prepared for her to be put in. 
I hated to be like that, but she was dying. I placed her in a crate with a little milk bowl while I went to get something. I came back, uh 5 minutes later to here meowing! 
Lot's of little meows along with a sandy little tongue lapping up some milk! I got her back to normal and then she went to a new home. (Can't have cats, I have 2 dogs who hate them..) 

 If she can do it you can! Hang on!


----------



## redtailgal (May 24, 2012)

OH Queen.  I hope this new kitty doesnt have distemper.  Please Please wash your hands well after handling it, and keep it away from Jacket.

It may not have distemper, so dont freak or anything, but  a young thin cat with goop in the eyes ESP this time of year......Be careful.  I'd love for this kitty to be ok, but I'd really hate for you to lose Jacket.

If he is still alive in the morning, mix a little egg yolk into his milk (its great for energy for puny small mammals) and if he can eat solids, soak some whole wheat bread in milk to get those bowels activated.  Yogurt to counteract the gut problems from the pen g...........If you think there is a fever, wipe his paws and ears with cool wet cloths



Bout the only thing I have found that is more pitiful that a poor sick kitty is a poor sick goat kid.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

I'd be tempted to give Sub-Q fluids if it's still alive in the am as well.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 25, 2012)

He is not with Jacket. He's in another location.  But this morning he is doing great.  H was eating and following me everywhere.  I am very careful to maintain clean habits when caring for sick animals.  He got more eye medicine this morning and more Pen G.  Also he is back with his litter, it seems.  Feral kitten...  

On another front...  the home front,  Mama had a huge gash in the back of her udder this morning.  I couldn't get ahold of the vet so I had to deal with it myself.  There was noone to help me stitch it up so I had to use steri-strips.  

 She was really good while I cleaned it up and steri-stripped it closed.  (It took a LONG time to clean up.)  Thank goodness I had some lidocaine gel.  It's about 5 inches long and one full layer deep.  It was caked with mud.  I had to really deep clean it to get all the junk out and had to use a tooth brush to scrub it with betadine.  Then I shaved it and sprayed with blue kote followed by tincture of benzoine to make the steri-strips stick.  Then a clean bandage.  

I'm going to have to bottle feed her kids for the next couple weeks.  One of them seems really sick right now and I haven't a clue why.  He is just standing still, stock still.  I have no idea why.  No vomiting, no diarrhea.  Just not moving.


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2012)

Do you know how she got the gash?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Momma.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 27, 2012)

I rescued two kitties just two weeks ago. Little infected eyes and orphaned. Nursed them for four days on goat's milk til I could find a "professional" foster to wean them. Nice to know there is someone else out there that can't resist rescuing them either.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 27, 2012)

The kittens are doing GREAT!  Alive and well and on the mend!   

Mama is doing pretty well.  She is pretty sore and yegads!  in heat.   But,  her kids are in the weaning pen and on bottles.  That is going really well.   The bucks need their own pen.  Oh for the need of more fencing...

Jacket has grown a TON, I swear, overnight...


----------



## Queen Mum (May 29, 2012)

I took off the dressing today and Mama is healing up really well.   She looks fabulous.  

The kitten is looking GREAT today.  Still looks like a mini-skeleton kitten, but he is clearly on the mend.  He comes out to greet me now when he sees me.  I have bathed 7 more kittens and treated them all with antibiotics, wormer and eye cream.  They are doing well.  There is one more that I have to catch.

I'm taking care of AP's animals while she is in CA visiting family.  What a job.  Bunnies, dogs, cats, chickens, goats.  Vegetable garden.  Lots of new baby bunnies.  One of them got out of the cage through a hole in the side of the cage.  The tenant found him on the ground.  We got him back with his mommy just in time it seems.  He's doing well today.  She has a ton of babies in there.  She is doing well with them.  

There is another pregnant bunny in another cage that looks like a giant bunny shaped log.

The chickens miss their mommy.  The hens aren't laying many eggs.

The goats were totally out of hay and the browse is non-existant.  BUT I scored some free bales of nice hay and shared them with AP.  The goats are mad because I and the neighbor aren't cutting down trees for them anymore.   Now they have to eat boring old hay...  Ingrates!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 30, 2012)

thank you so much for all you are doing


----------



## Queen Mum (May 30, 2012)

Gee, and I watered yesterday.  Looks like I didn't need to.  It just rained so hard that when I went out on the patio, a rat was crawling under the shed with the cats!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 30, 2012)

Oh that is bad


----------



## Queen Mum (May 30, 2012)

Bad for the rat, good for the cat...


----------



## Queen Mum (May 30, 2012)

HUGE wind storm with the wind going round in circles.  It blew limbs off the trees.  (I told the goats, we just cut them down a different way.)  I went next door and got the guy in the wheelchair because I was worried the tree was going to blow onto his house.  It was blowing that hard.  

What a mess!  

Now the sun is out and it's as if nothing happened, except if I had the truck today, I could go collect a LOT of tree branches for the goats.   Now I have to ride the bike back home, because I loaned my truck to a friend to go to work.  

Glad I didn't leave right before the rain....

First of all, I would have been toast.  Second of all, since the storm, things have been falling down.  While I was sitting here watching TV,  waiting for my shoes and clothes to dry, I heard a HUGE CRASH...  I hear screaming and run out thinking a tree limb came down on a goat.  

NOPE, it was on the bunny cages.  Two of them were on the ground.  No bunnies were injured in this mess.  I put one cage back up but one mama bunny had to have a new cage stand.  I used a table stand I built for AP earlier.  It worked perfectly.  Of course, now I need to build another one for her bunnies so she can have her garage table stand back.  But for now the mama and babies are secure albeit a bit shook up.  They needed a new stand anyway...

Then another thing came crashing down.  Tree limb.  Fodder for the goats.  Just missed the barn.  

Alas, one of the kitties isn't doing too well.  He's an OLD tom cat.  I don't know if he got hurt or is just sick.  I can't get near him but he's out by the barn coughing and spitting.  No visible injuries, but he looks like he's been through hell.  He's still sopping wet and looks just miserable.  I'll see if I can get closer to check him out, but he was UNDER the barn, so I don't think he was hit by the tree limb.  Just scared by it.  

Lots of clean up to do.  Stuff blown all over the place.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 31, 2012)

Gosh that stinks!  Glad you and all you lovies are okay and hope kitty is just cranky from being wet.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 31, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> thank you so much for all you are doing


You are welcome.  Of course, you will be taking care of my goats when I go to Washington in a couple weeks, which I greatly appreciate.


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

ug. I hate to see feral cats.

People "drop them off" frequently in my area, because "cats are wonderful hunters and live well on their own, happy to be free".    They end up sick and terrified and breeding to make lots more sick and terrified feral babies.

We had a pretty large population of feral cats around here.  They were passing feline AIDS like it was candy, and many of them were coughing and full of the snot that comes with distemper.  They were miserable.  I'd occasionaly find one too weak to run from me or a litter of kittens where the mother was too poor to fed them.  (due to the feline Aids, I euth'd them).

Then the coyote problem started and at night we could sit on the porch and listen to the scream of whatever cat was caught that night.  I'd bet none of those cats died a happy and free death.  

People still dump them here, but they dont last long enough to get sick like that.  

sorry......I had a little rant didnt I?  

I dont care much for windstorms and things falling out of the sky.  Not on my list of favorite activities.  I'm glad that all is well and the trees were all that suffered damage, though.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 31, 2012)

Feral cats are a big problem everywhere.  Freedom is overrated.


----------



## jodief100 (May 31, 2012)

It is so kind of you to take care of all the poor kitties.  Even if all you can do is put them out of thier misery you have done well.  

We have a cat dumping problem here as well.  Every summer I have to set the traps and catch all of the feral cats that have wondered onto my place and get them fixed.  The spay/neuter clinic knows me by name. We put down any that are sick.   It isn't much but it is all I can do.  I put out cat food in the barn every night to encourage them to hang out in there. At least we don't have a mouse problem.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacket has gone to a new home...

I realized I can't pay for her shots or for her other necessary care.  Someone came along who REALLY wanted her.  They have a handicapped daughter in a wheelchair who wanted a cat really badly.  They could afford her care.  So Jacket went home with them.

She is working out well in her new home.  She takes her naps in the childs lap and they are fast friends now.  I miss her alot though.   

On other news, though:

I got bitten by several flies.  What started out as a small cluster of bites turned into a HUGE and very  painful infection on my right and left arms. Milking, cleaning, and sleeping have been just miserable.    It is finally starting to heal.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am happy for Jacket.  I know you love her but it is what is best.  I volunteer in Greyhound Rescue and have found the kindest thing you can do is admit when you are at your limit.  

Sorry about the fleas.  I seem to be more susceptible to them than my hubby.  When they get in it is miserable.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 24, 2012)

It has been a LONG time since I posted.  No internet access.  What a nightmare and roller coaster my life has been.  While AP was gone I took care of her animals.  We ran out of hay and feed and finally got that on track but then the goats got a huge fright when she got back and one of the "new dogs" killed one of her goats.

While she was gone for the day,  Brownie her Boer doe went into premature labor and  had triplets.   The kids were beautiful.  (the result of a nice breeding with Ian (my nubian/ober buck).  One was a big boer buckling with a brown head and white body and spots.  One was a black buckling with a white stripe around his belly.  Alas those two didn't survive.  But with a LOT of help, one baby did make it.  AP's tenants and I worked a long time to save that baby.  (Now named miracle.)   She is a lovely little doeling.  She couldn't walk but was really struggling to survive and made it through the first two nights like a champ.  Brownie, her mom provided lots of colostrum but didn't do well her first couple days.  I thought we were going to lose her.  She pulled through, though.   


I left for Washington, where I am now, to get my stuff out of storage and have been working non-stop ever since to earn the money for the U-Haul trip back.

While I have been here, the guy who was supposed to be milking and caring for my goats, disappeared with my truck and hasn't been seen since.  Some of my stuff is missing from my house along with the truck. The guy was a good guy, but I think he fell off the drug free wagon into Coke or Crack land.  I think my truck is a lost cause.  
 they had not been fed for a couple days and two of them were missing.  It was a tense couple days waiting to find out of the goats turned up or if they had been sold as meat for a drug fix.

One can only hope he comes to his senses before the cops shoot him.  But that's another story.

More later...


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness!   Did you find your goats?  I am so sorry for all of this.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 24, 2012)

glad to hear from you.  Sorry things are not going so well.   Hopefully everything works out


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2012)

I found her goats they came back the next day and have no more escapes since. She may have some pregnant ones but not any more escapees


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes,  Houdini lived up to his name and escaped with Ian. They needed food, who can blame them? But they are back in the pen.  THANK GOD!  But they were in the buck pen and now are in the doe pen.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 25, 2012)

glad your goats are home


----------



## Queen Mum (Jul 28, 2012)

When you post on the internet, people interpret it with their own private filter.  You have no control over that filter.  I personally am clueless about peoples filters and have given up trying to figure them out.   

My friends get me and thats good enough for me.  They let things slide or get clarity before smacking me upside the head over my gaffs and mistakes to remind me to spit my foot out of my mouth.   They know I have had my foot in my mouth so many times that I am becoming a permanent cripple.

But I only have a few friends on BYH and am leaving because here it doesnt matter what I post or how many times I change a post, someone is always going to be insulted by it or misinterpret it.  
So this is my last attempt to set the record straight.   Take it or leave it.

I recently went on a trip.  While I was gone, I asked someone to take care of my goats.  HE promised the following:

TO take them out to browse and feed them grain and make sure their water was full,

TO milk the does every morning,

TO keep the bucks in the buck pen and browse them separate from the does,

TO keep the kids in the kid pen at night,

TO pick up a round of hay when I sent him $40 the first week and then keep the hayfeeders full.

TO put up a hayfeeder for the kids made of a piece of cattle panel I left behind.

TO treat Mama for hoof rot.

TO feed and water my cat.

In exchange he was allowed to use my truck to look for work.

The second day I was gone, he took off  with my truck and left my animals to fend for themselves.  He apparently took some items that belonged to my son valued in the thousands of dollars.  He hasnt been seen since.  The bucks got out and ended up with the does and the kids were left out with the does.   The cat was left in the house without food or water.
When I got back,  the truck was damaged and not working.   A big stripe down its side and a dent.  

All of the goats ended up in terrible condition.  The one who suffered the worst was Mama.  Her body condition dropped two points.  Her hair is still falling out and she has a bad case of worms from eating hay off the ground.  (She is not used to the worms around here and is more susceptible to them due to that as well as age, size and her overall  condition.)

I am pretty sure my does are pregnant at a time when they should not be.  And I have no idea who the sires are.   

My dairy goats were used to browse, hay and grain.  As a result of his failure my dairy goats went un-milked and they got no grain. That resulted in a significant drop in their milk production.
When I say you need to be careful who you ask to care for your livestock in your absence,  I mean it.  I trusted that guy and he let me down.   It is going to be a long time before I trust anyone again to care for my goats  EVER!  They are my life and my livelihood.   I care about them.

Because of the help of *several*  people the animals survived.  I appreciate their help.  Without it, my goats and kitty would have starved.  


I got a call from someone who brought some hay to my goats.

My landlord and my neighbor also put my goats back in the pen a couple times when they got out and my landlord gave water to the goats twice.  They kept an eye on the house and the goats and made sure they were not in danger.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh Queen Mum I am so sorry for all you have been through and your poor animals. What a horrible person. Please don't give up hope on all people. There are still some good ones out there. I am saying a prayer for you and all of your animals. Also sending you lots of                   If you need more just let me know.  And to the person that did this to you and the animals


----------



## daisychick (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry about the troubles you have been through.      For what it's worth I really love hearing your stories about your adventures and your goats and I will be sad to see you not post on here.  I hope you pop in from time to time and share some funny stuff.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 28, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sorry about the troubles you have been through.      For what it's worth I really love hearing your stories about your adventures and your goats and I will be sad to see you not post on here.  I hope you pop in from time to time and share some funny stuff.


X2


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 28, 2012)

X 3  you've had a rough patch for sure and I really hope things get better soon for you...


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am so sorry.  You are a wonderful person to try and help this man and give him a chance.  In return he betrayed your kind gesture.  That is heartbreaking.  I will miss you.  I know I don't post much anymore but I do enjoy your stories.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 2, 2012)

Please don't be angry at me for writing what I am about to say.  

Depression is an agony for some, so deep and painful that it is as if the air is being squeezed from your lungs one molecule at a time.  It is a terrible excruciating pain.  It is often times a pain that hurts so bad that you can escape it only through sleep, which is fleeting and temporary.  The darkness descends and you pray for an end.    

   You struggle with the notion of giving up life because the ones you love will suffer the loss and it pains you to hurt them.  But at some point, you are unable to bear the pain any longer.. you feel you must end the pain.  This is what suicide is all about.  It is not about revenge or anger or any of the stuff that the pschologists say.  It is about relief.  A permanent solution to a sometimes temporary problem.

Many people think that perhaps a word, or a hug or helping a depressed person find someone to talk too will solve the problem.  This is often true. Medication helps in most cases.  But sometimes depression hangs on despite treatment and pills and the love of others.  It can be like cancer that goes into remission and then comes back with a vengeance.   In other words, sometimes nothing works.  For some depressed people when they are around others the darkness lifts and they feel happy and alive, but then when they are alone the sadness and pain return.  This is often why family and friends miss the signs. They "don't see it coming."

For families and friends who lose someone to suicide, your loss is sad and painful and I know you will be angry and hurting for a long time without your loved one.  I know that you wish you could have done something to have made their pain less.  In fact, if someone has decided on suicide, they will cover up their plans and so you will not know.  You are not to blame!  The depressed person has to choose life.  

Just know that your loved one suffers no more and is at peace.  Their struggles are over.  Their agony has ended.  And know that you will always have your wonderful memories of  to keep  close to your heart forever.   

People are going to say, that this is foolish nonsense.  We have an obligation to give hope.    Hope is in the choosing.  Help is in the giving.  It isn't always in saying I love you, but often it is in how you say, I forgive you.  Or it is in how you say, I will help you.  Sometimes it is in saying, nothing and just being with that person.  Sometimes it requires a little less judgment and more compassion, less anger and more support.  

I have struggled with depression for years.  I have often considered suicide as a way to end my own pain.  Treatment didn't work.    Anger, ugliness, hatred, intolerance have no place in my life.  That has lifted alot of the darkness.  Helping others adds to the light.  Looking for the sun every day helps.  Goats are a big antidepressant.  I am learning to avoid places where people throw their anger and hatred my way.  The internet is one such place.   But I still struggle.  I still ache.   I choose life for personal reasons.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (Sep 2, 2012)

I too have struggled much the same and know of many others with similar issues.  Your statement pretty much is right on the money.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 2, 2012)

However, you must know that the content  what you say to people on the internet to someone you don't know is as important as what you say to someone you do know.

I see *Self Esteem* as a persons sense of value to others.  *Self Worth* is a person's sense of value to themselves.  People who are depressed often have low self worth.  So they seek to keep themselves fulfilled through boosting their self esteem.  They think, "If I can be of value to everyone else, I can at least have a purpose in life through service."    

Zero Self Worth, plus high self esteem leads to mild depression.  Zero Self Worth plus Zero Self Esteem leads to suicide.  On the opposite side of the coin,  High Self Worth, plus Zero Self Esteem leads to mild narcissism.    Someone who starts out with High Self Worth and Low Self Esteem may end up suicidal or homicidal.  

The internet is a cold medium.  You can't see or feel or touch the person you are talking to.  You cannot read them.   You can say, I care about you, or you are worth something to me all you want.  But unless the person builds their own sense of self worth, they are always operating on half a tank of gas.  

In the face of news of a tragedy about suicide, there is a phenomenon where others who are considering suicide will take strength from that action and mimic it like dominoes falling.  If you are dealing with a depressed person at the time and what you say is stated in such a way that it is demeaning and designed to make the other person feel like a worthless a person  you can do some pretty serious harm without knowing it.   Depressed people on the verge of suicide only need a little push to feel totally worthless and justify suicidal intent and actions.

Please be aware of this phenomenon as it is increasingly the outcome of internet "justice" and the anonymity of internet cruelty.  

Sara


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sara, that was very helpful and I'm glad you posted.  My son fights depression and it was so helpful for me and I'm sure for others reading it too.

As for cruelty on the internet, I can't imagine anyone being cruel to you as I have read your posts and journal and find you a wonderful person.  It is true that the internet is one dimensional and misses facial expressions and tone with conversations in person...but still...there is an impression of someone from internet posts and sharing...and I personally can't understand anyone being cruel to you.

Internet hugs don't do justice to how I feel about wanting to hug you for real...but it is all I have 

Bonnie


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 2, 2012)

I was on a forum a few year back and became the target of an internet bully.  It was the most awful experience you can imagine.  Another poster was also a target.  I complained to the mods who did not control it well.  They seemed to like that it increased readership.  Other people  joined in, like sheep. I guess they thought it was fun.  (Ah the anonymity of the internet.)   The other post'er killed himself by hanging.  THEN the mods shut them down.  However, the comments by some of the people after the whole thing was over were HORRIBLE.  The irony was that it was a forum to support people who were struggling with employers abusing their employees through harassment.  

It is not the first time I have been targeted.  People see me as a "know it all".  I don't know it all.  I know very little.  But I do know what I know.  So I just state it the best I can.  It makes people mad.  They tell me I am being preachy.  I haven't been able to figure out how not to be "preachy".   I gave up.  

Friends don't need to walk on eggshells around each other.  If you have to walk on eggshells around someone, he or she is not really your friend.   They can't accept you for who you are.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh so true!!!!  That walking on eggshells (or as I put in a poem I wrote years ago...walking on broken glass, bleeding to perfection" is horrible.  The mods on BYH are very good and I have to admit that once I was warned...yeah...me and my big mouth and after biting my tongue for so long...LOLOLOL

My sister in law who I loved and thought was a friend forever required me walking on eggshells as she was a bit of a case...but I love her and put up with it until she turned on me like a poison snake...something I thought she didn't have in her...then I learned that if walking on eggshells or broken glass was required...there was a big flaw in that relationship.

We are on a very tight budget...and like you...I know when I can't give the best of care and have to make hard decisions....but an animal's welfare takes first precedent, hard as it is.

Please don't leave BYH...I would miss you so much!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 2, 2012)

bonbean1,  I'd like to see that poem sometime.   I am sorry to hear about your son struggling with depression.  It is hard when it is your child.  You want so much to lift them out of it, don't you?   

Thanks for the good thoughts and I feel your hugs.  ")  

I wrote a poem about depression.   It was when I was at a very low point.    I realized that depression had become a way of life and life was a choice. I found the quote by President Lincoln.

 Most folks are about as happy as they make up their minds to be.
    Abraham Lincoln
    16th president of US (1809  1865)


Where Shall I Dine Tonight

Shall I dine at the table of despair,
Where the music of living is raw and edgy with the sound of anguished tears?
Shall I sit with those who cannot see light in the heavens above
Even when the stars are bright and the moon is full?

Shall I taste bitter sorrow in the fruit of life where 
Loneliness and harsh reality exist hand in hand? 
Or shall I sup at the table of life and living
Where all who partake are singing a happier song?

Shall I choose to see light in everything
No matter how dark it may seem from its outward appearance?
Shall I savor the sweet tang of lifes many joys
And drink the wine of friendship and love?

Any day I may sit comfortably at either table. 
The choice is mine to make.

The bitter fruit of sadness, 
Or the sweet wine of life are mine to consume. 

I prefer the sweet taste of happier places
To the prickly bitterness of a depressed existence. 

Where will you dine tonight?

Sara R. Avrams
July 30, 2002


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very good poem...thank you for posting...I will go digging into my folder packet of a gazzilion poems and post you that poem...and one where I thought of leaping off a rock cliff into a rocky shore below, but of course did not...too late tonight as we await to see how long we have power with so many tornadoes and storms in our area.  I can see you are a kindred spirit


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Most folks are about as happy as they make up their minds to be.
> Abraham Lincoln
> 16th president of US (1809  1865)


And the president was very right.  We each choose what to make of each situation that we are put in.




> Where Shall I Dine Tonight
> 
> Shall I dine at the table of despair,
> Where the music of living is raw and edgy with the sound of anguished tears?
> ...


Very well written.  I'm of the thought that those who choose darkness will always look for it, will always cower within it and those who chose to look for light will always strive for it no matter how dark it becomes.  I know that I've been faced with plenty of darkness in my life and always reach for the light that I know is kept hidden.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Most folks are about as happy as they make up their minds to be.
> Abraham Lincoln
> 16th president of US (1809  1865)





			
				elevan said:
			
		

> And the president was very right.  We each choose what to make of each situation that we are put in.





			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Very well written.  I'm of the thought that those who choose darkness will always look for it, will always cower within it and those who chose to look for light will always strive for it no matter how dark it becomes.  I know that I've been faced with plenty of darkness in my life and always reach for the light that I know is kept hidden.


It took me  long time to learn to strive for the light.  I nearly died trying to learn that lesson.  It took time to realize that it is truly always darkest before the dawn.  And that the sun eventually will shine again.   I have also had to learn to enjoy the darkness, embrace it's wonders and see that it does not have to be a place of pain.  There are many lessons to be learned from sadness, loss and greif;  there are many joys that come from harsh reality;  there are people who will hurt you, but that they are also there to teach you to be strong, to forgive and to love.  All terrible experiences eventually end.  You just have to wait it out.  And bitterness and anger aren't worth the waste of energy.    

I still have PTSD from a few episodes that taught me those lessons, but this too shall pass,  I hope?

*Oh, and goats are better than medication and therapy.*


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 6, 2012)

Mama is FINALLY looking better from the June fiasco.  She has a nice shiny coat and her hair has grown back in.  (she went almost bald because of the problems from when I went away.)  And her hoof rot has finally healed up.  I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER.  The vet thought we were going to have to put her down!  But not now.  She is still about 30 pounds underweight, but will probably pick up soon.  

She is pregnant, as are Brownie, and Jelly Bean, but thankfully the three doelings are not.  If Mama keeps getting better, maybe the babies and she will be OK.    

All of the other goats now have nice shiny goats, the worms seem to be gone from eating hay off the ground in their pen and not being able to get out to browse for two weeks.  

Brownie's babies have not grown much since June and I am afraid they are permanently small or stunted.   But they are beautiful little "mini-Oberhauslie" does. They are quiet and sweet, delicate and have nice proportions.  They are not as bright as their mama and daddy, but very cute little doelings.

Brownie has turned out to be a nice milker and gives me tons of milk, but she's spoiled rotten.  (I still love her.)  She is the "perfect goat" and would be a show stopper if she was a purebred. 

Jelly Bean's baby, Perl, on the other hand, is a beautiful little mini-LaMancha and looks and acts JUST LIKE her daddy, Houdini.  She is perky and cute, but also sassy and fully of mischief.   

Houdini,  by the way, is the SWEETEST little buck you would ever want to meet.  He eats out of my hand, loves to have his back scratched and is very sensible.  He has an amazing shiny black coat and is very smart. This is a HUGE change from the cantanquerous escape artist that I got from Texas.  I love that buck and will NEVER get rid of him.  He is an absolute LOVE.  He sat in my lap last month while I iced his leg, when he accidently stepped on some bees.   He licked my face and murmured his thanks.  Who would have thought?  

Jelly Bean has turned out to be an absolutely beautiful doe. She has perfect proportions for a Nigerian Dwarf doe.   She has a nice straight topline and very nice stance.   Her only flaw is that her teats point outwards.  Other than that, she gives a quart of milk per milking.  She is a great little milker. Stands perfectly on the milkstand and is a very gentle girl.    She is still kind of a scrapper with the other goats, but she is softening up some.  She got in a scrap with the dog the other day.  The dog won.  She is more respectful now.  

Ian and Trump Card are still buttheads, but Trump Card is finally bigger than Ian, well taller at least.  He is getting quite nice looking for a dairy buck.  He is still a gentle sweet boy. Ian is still a nut.

I Hyeon and Hyeon Seo are scheduled to become wethers and become pack goats this month.  They are beautiful boys.  

For a bunch of mutt goats (other than Mama, who is a purebred Alpine dairy goat)  I think I did well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> *Oh, and goats are better than medication and therapy.*


I 100% agree with that statement!  Just walking into my field and seeing my goats will lift my spirit like nothing else can and when Snickers spots me and wanders over for some love then everything else in the world just melts away.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> *Oh, and goats are better than medication and therapy.*


x2

I dream of one day running a goat thearpy ranch for Vetrans.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 7, 2012)

It is so good to hear from you!   I hope you are feeling better.  Goats can perk you up in so many ways.  It si great to har about all the babies and how they are doing.  I wish Mama the best in her recovery.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true . . my dh thinks my critters are work, but to me they are peace and relaxation . . . except when Jake digs out and I have to fix the fence


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 7, 2012)

Here  was bragging on Houdini and then yesterday, I let the boys out to graze.  Well, Houdini didn't come in when I called everyone in at dusk.  He's usually really good about it.  I hear his little bell ringing and he calls me and comes running for his snack.    But not last night.  I called and called.  No Houdini.  At 10 pm, I went looking.  No Houdini.  I called and called.  I looked down by the river, no Houdini.  I looked in his favorite napping spot.  No Houdini.   At midnight I went out expecting to see him snoozing by the gate.  No Houdini.  I went out at 3 am.  NO HOUDINI!  

I was awake all night thinking the most awful thoughts.  Did he get hit by a truck on the highway?  Did a snake bite him and leave him dying in pain?  Was he swept away by the river?  Was he stuck somewhere tangled in one of the fish nets laying everywhere?   Where was my little Houdini?   

This morning, I went out at 5 am.  No HOUDINI!  I went up by the highway and looked along in the ditches and didn't see any sign of him.  I saw no sign of a slide in, on the river bank.  I checked ever net pile on the property.  NOTHING.  At milking time, WHO SHOULD COME WALTZING UP?  HOUDINI!  

He hopped up on the milk stand, gave a little Meheheheheh and asked for a scratchy and some grain.  

ARGH!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Here  was bragging on Houdini and then yesterday, I let the boys out to graze.  Well, Houdini didn't come in when I called everyone in at dusk.  He's usually really good about it.  I hear his little bell ringing and he calls me and comes running for his snack.    But not last night.  I called and called.  No Houdini.  At 10 pm, I went looking.  No Houdini.  I called and called.  I looked down by the river, no Houdini.  I looked in his favorite napping spot.  No Houdini.   At midnight I went out expecting to see him snoozing by the gate.  No Houdini.  I went out at 3 am.  NO HOUDINI!
> 
> I was awake all night thinking the most awful thoughts.  Did he get hit by a truck on the highway?  Did a snake bite him and leave him dying in pain?  Was he swept away by the river?  Was he stuck somewhere tangled in one of the fish nets laying everywhere?   Where was my little Houdini?
> 
> ...


 Houdini is back to his old tricks. Glad you found him though. I'd love to see some new pictures of your herd if you have any. I bet those babies are big now!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 7, 2012)

This is Houdini, napping...

He likes to push his face into a tree.







Here he is standing tall.  The light makes him look thin but he's really not.






Here is Mama.  She looks so thin...  






This is Perl and Dot.  Snack time.  Dot and Polka are barely bigger than Perl.  They are SO SMALL.  






Neither of them is bigger than Jelly Bean, and I am afraid they aren't going to get much bigger.  Brownie was twice their size at this age.  This next picture is Jelly Bean and Polka.






And then there is the proud Miss Jelly Bean.  Look at how nice her coat looks.  Shiny, and black.  She is just a lovely girl.  This picture doesn't do her justice.  






I am sorry I don't have pictures of the boys today.  They are not feeling well.  They are quite good sized.  And very handsome.  And Brownie refuses to be photographed unless I get her good side.  She wouldn't show that to me today.  She is quite a pretty girl.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> This is Houdini, napping...
> 
> He likes to push his face into a tree.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing pictures. They look lovely. I hope Mama can gain some weight back.  I recall how big she was in older pictures and you can see she has lost weight in these.
Did Perl get Houdini's ears? I can't remember if she did or not.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 7, 2012)

Little Miss Perl got elfish ears.  Here she is laughing at her mother for being so serious.   






She is such a little imp.  She likes to play jokes on everyone.  AND she likes to be scratched   ALL OVER.  If you stop she will give a little nudge and point with her nose to exactly where she wants to be scratched next.   If she wants her leg scratched she will hold it up, just like a little kid showing you a boo boo.    She will surpass food to get a good scratchy.  JUST LIKE HOUDINI.  

She runs ahead of the herd at food time.  And when mama headbutts her for being naughty, Perl sometimes turns around and headbutts back.  Mama is askance at this behavior but tolerates it like any tolerant grandma to a degree.  Mama occasionally rolls her over but is not harsh about it.    Once Perl tried a baby headbutt on the dog who scruffed her and carried her to Jelly Bean.  Jelly Bean almost had a heart attack.  Jelly Bean hates dogs.


----------



## Symphony (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 8, 2012)

That's so cute!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Little Miss Perl got elfish ears.  Here she is laughing at her mother for being so serious.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_are_you_joking.jpg
> 
> ...


Uh Oh! Another Houdini in the making! I bet she keeps you on your toes! She seems to have a ton of personality!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 11, 2012)

Perl is a little pickle.  She already has the landlord wrapped around her little hoof.  She is quite sweet.  I need to sell her though.  I don't need too many mini's in the herd.  She is being weaned now.  What a squaking squeeker.  She stands at the gate and starts with a little mahahaha.  Which gets louder and louder till she is JUST WAILING.  

I am going to have to put up some chicken wire to keep her from nursing.  I caught her nursing through the fence this morning.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 19, 2012)

Perl is turning out to be a bit difficult to wean.  She has figured out how to coax her mother to feed her through the fence!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 19, 2012)

Perl is just too stinking CUTE!!!!!  Thanks for the photos...loved them


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 19, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Perl is just too stinking CUTE!!!!!  Thanks for the photos...loved them


You are welcome.  I like that little imp.  She is a lot of fun.  She is kind of turning out to be a fave.  The mini's really grow on you.   They are so personable.  But of all my goats, Mama is my all time favorite girl.  

Oh heck, each one of them is a favorite.   

We need to promote goats here in Prairie County, though.  I went to help out at the county fair and I was astounded at how little people know about them here.  I am thinking that next year I am going to do something about that.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a sheep person...have no goats and didn't really want any until I saw and read about Perl


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 20, 2012)

Isn't that funny.  I am a goat person and didn't want any until I met a blackbellied hair sheep named Rambo.  He was so sweet.  Then I saw the shetlands on PurpleQueen's thread.  Now I really wish I had pasture.


----------



## Symphony (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw some Shetlands in classifieds for 100 bucks a piece and nearly pounced but then I saw they were all Rams. 

Nice Goats though.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 25, 2012)

Mama is finally gaining weight! And not just baby weight.  She is *not* looking all ribby and skinny anymore.  I put out a protein block, have been giving her red cell and have been letting her browse ALL DAY till her tummy is bulging.   SHe is looking SO MUCH BETTER!  

   I LOVE MY MAMA!

And my barn is *FINALLY DONE!*  It has a roof and sides and a barn gate/door thingy.

So we are ready for winter to come.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 25, 2012)

Perl got locked in the barn with the girls last night.  She was in the kid pen but she kept sticking her head out of the fence and nursing on her mama.  So weaning wasn't going well.  Boy did she holler and kick up a fuss tonight when she realized her little trick didn't work.  She sounds like an angry toddler.  

"Mom, MOM, MOOOOOOOOOOM!  HEY, You guys!  I can't GETTTTT OUTTTTT OF HERE!!!  HEY, HEY!  HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!  I am going to CRY until you let me OUT.  I want my MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY!"  She was even kicking the food bucket loudly and repeatedly.  

When she got all quiet, I thought maybe she had gotten out.  Nope, she was cuddled up in the food bucket whimpering in the corner.  Complete with little sniffles.  Pitiful.  When I went to milk her mama this morning, she was up and HOLLERING. "  HEY, I'm still here and I am HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYY!" Kick kick.  (I could hear the food bin rattling.)

I finished milking her mom and when she went to nurse, she was MOST discgusted that the milk was gone.    She came STOMPING over to the milk stand and stood there thumping and fussing and climbed right up and stuck her front feet in the feed bin with her head in the stanchion and waited for me to put grain in it.  If looks could kill...


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 25, 2012)

LOLOL...I'm getting to love Perl more and more!!!!

And congrats on finishing your barn...lots of hard work....but so satisfying to just gaze at the finished building))


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 25, 2012)

Perl is a little pickle all right.  Want to buy her.  She is for sale.

Right up until I finished the barn it was wobbling and shaky and looking like it would fall down any minute.  As soon as the siding went on it was standing sturdy and firm.  I am so glad it is done!  Now my girls have a warm place to stay out of the rain and cold this winter.  

My next goal is a kidding pen.  A nice warm kidding pen.  I have one where I keep the kids right now, but it needs a shelter.  I am planning on using a cattle panel for that.   The kid place is about 18 feet by 18 feet square and has a nice sturdy swing gate.  Right now there is a borrowed shelter and I have to return it right away.  So, I will build the shelter this next week.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hubby would have fits if I bought Perl...LOLOLOL....and of course she'd need a friend   And our fencing would not be good enough for goats...our sheep have no desire to even try to leave and half the time when they are grazing the small pasture with just 2 strands of electric wire we don't bother plugging it in.  But...Perl is pretty tempting for sure!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 25, 2012)

She would need a lamb for a friend  maybe a shetland sheep.  A ram lamb.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 26, 2012)

The antics of Perl are really adorable. I would have folded, though, and let her out when she was carrying on like that, lol. I'm not very good at weaning. I always feel so sorry for them.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

Here they are on my porch...







And as soon as they saw me with a camera, Perl had to come over for scratchies.






This is Mama.  If I am anywhere near the house, she comes and gets on the milkstand and waits.... and waits.... and waits.  Calling for grain.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

Goat racing   LOOK AT THIS!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 27, 2012)

They are so beautiful and looking great !


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 1, 2012)

You meet wonderful people every day, but some people just touch you in a very special way.  When they are in need it is doubly hard.  My dear and sweet friend Patsy is in the hospital tonight.  She has a blood clot that has damaged one of her kidneys.   She is the sweetest and most gentle soul you would ever want to meet.  Never a complaint and never an unkind word for anyone.  She has a light in her heart that just shines out in all directions.  So I am saying my prayers extra hard for her and thinking zen thoughts and sending positive thoughts her way.  

If you have any positive thoughts and prayers send some in her direction.  

Also, I have another friend Paul who is going to the hospital tomorrow.  He too is very special to me.  He is going for routine stuff but he can always use an extra positive thought and energy in his direction.  He always makes me smile and laugh.  A gentler and kinder man you will never meet.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 1, 2012)

My friend, Patsy, is doing better but not out of the woods yet.  One of her kidneys shut down.  I am still saying lots of prayers for her.  It is hard when a wonderful person gets sick.  You want to take their place.  You want to make them feel better.  You want to kiss it and make it all better.  

And I heard from my friend, Paul, tonight too.  He is having a tough time as well.  I cherish him and am sending lots of positive thoughts his way as well.  

On the home front, there is good news.   

Mama was pretty sick a several weeks ago and I thought she miscarried.  Well, she must have because today she was flagging and in heat.   Mama is my doe who is only in heat for about 12 hours.   And she picks her buck.  She ran over to Ian and flirted with him for about 10 seconds.   Ian covered her before I got there.  SO, it looks like she will be having babies in late February.   This is good news because she is in MUCH better health now.  She has gained back much of her weight and is looking sleek and healthy.  She seems pretty happy too.   After they were done, she brushed him off like yesterdays news and marched off into the field to eat.  Houdini was in hot pursuit.  He tried and tried but Mama rolled him over on his back and gave him a look like,  "If you try that again, I will stomp you flat."   The rest of the day, he just followed her around like a love sick puppy fending off all other goats, male and female.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm glad Mama is doing better. I'm going to have a bunch of Feb kids too. :/

Does she pass her size to her kids?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes she does pass her size on to her kids, which I love about her.    She doesn't pass as much of her length to her kids but she passes the height and the big bones.  (I actually don't like the long body of a dairy goat.  It worries me for aging animals.  I think it has a potential for back problems, especially with pack goats.) 

Mama handles large kids very well.  Plus she is the best Mama ever.  She also passes on a very nice udder and high milk volume.  Nice teats and good attachment.  Her udder looks terrible but that is because of a bad case of mastitis that went untreated with a previous owner.  

Her oldest kid is now as tall at the shoulder as she is.  He has a nice long dairy body.  He's still a skinny gawky looking buck but I think when he gets to be about 4 years old he is going to be a mammoth big boy.  His horns are HUGE.  (which in the dairy buck world is a pretty good indicator of final size.)  

Her great grandson (Nubian, Oberhauslie, and Alpine) is also turning out to be a really big boy as is is sister who is a beauty of a dairy doe.  Both are big and sturdy.  I like their body style better.  It is a bit more compact and sturdy.  But I have to say, the doe is a pretty girl and she does give a LOT of milk.    

I am hoping that with a kiko in the mix I will get some really beautiful robust kids.  I'd like to see some nice sturdy strong kids with great dairy lines and nice meat lines along with the size and temperament that Mama has.  Mama is a gentle giant.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 6, 2012)

Rumors and gossip are like the Legend of Sleepy Hollow.  
They start out with someone telling a tall tale to boost their standing, status or fix some imagined slight.
But like the legend, they take off with no head in the dark of night.

They gallop along, unguided running this way and that
Then they take on a new form and  grow fast, like a child.
They go on unhindered adding lie upon lie until they become vicious and wild.

The teller may get some thrill or feeling of vengence
From the telling and retelling of a rumor to each aquantance and friend
But finally when the rumor has taken its toll,  It will start on down an incline and go round the bend.

In final analysis, the person most hurt
Will be the original teller, who made up the wild tales 
No one will respect her, her cruel joke will ultimately fail.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a new beau.  He is wonderful and I am VERY happy with him.  More information later.  But he likes me and he likes my goats.  He is very special.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 6, 2012)

Nothing more exciting than THAT Queen mum! Details!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I have a new beau.  He is wonderful and I am VERY happy with him.  More information later.  But he likes me and he likes my goats.  He is very special.


Definately sounds like a good thing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 6, 2012)

So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 6, 2012)

I have known him for quite a while, and we are friends, but the friendship blossomed into more than friends over time.  He took  the initial step.   I was hesitant at first to even believe someone that wonderful would like ME and kept waiting for the other shoe to drop!  LOL.    But it is grown and developed into something wonderful and sweet and more than I could have ever hoped for.

He is gentle, sweet, kind, exciting, intelligent, interesting.  He and I have a LOT in common as far as life experiences and understanding.  Our philosophies are dead on.  Politics are in sync.   He is sensitive and brings out the best in me.  And he makes me smile and laugh. 

I would take a bullet for him.  I want to protect him and care for him.  I know he feels the same.  
Not an overnight development, but gradual.  However, not slow either.  It just kind of hit me.  He's the one.  I can see myself with him years from now, no matter what.  And then I made sure.  

*How's that for amazing?*

This is how the whole thing makes me feel...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 6, 2012)

BUT, the big question is:

DOES HE LOVE THE GOATS?

Love me, love my goats!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 6, 2012)

Not only does he love the goats, he thinks we should have more.   He loves the babies especially.  You should see him with the babies.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 6, 2012)

Somehow I knew he'd like goats!!!

Good for you,

DonnaBelle


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 7, 2012)

It is amazing how the sweetness of someone wonderful in your life can take away all the pain of the twits in the world.  He is so positive that I see the sun in his eyes even on the most cloudy day. 

I have had my share recently of people spreading rumors about me that aren't true, misinterpreting what I say and calling me all sorts of horrible things to my face and behind my back, and telling a whopper of a tale to others to try and garner support for their anger.  

But all of that has lost it's importance because of this one wonderful man who is helping me see that those people just  need to be forgiven and left to do their own healing because they must be in a lot of their own personal pain.  I don't need to add to their pain by interacting with them and I don't need to take any pain from them.   

Wow,  Life is an adventure.  Live it with people who are positive and bring joy to your life.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amen Sister!!!  So happy for you!!!  Life is short...embrace the joys!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 7, 2012)

And there is joy in goats!   And kids and lambs and kitties and dogs.  Not squirrels, though, who lately steal all the eggs from my chickens.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 7, 2012)

What???  Squirrels steal chicken eggs??? I did not know that and we have way too many squirrels around here


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 7, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> What???  Squirrels steal chicken eggs??? I did not know that and we have way too many squirrels around here


Yes and they scrunch them up and leave a big mess along with a million acorns.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 10, 2012)

So glad you are happy!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

I love when people are in love! 

So happy for you Queen Mum. Sounds like a great beginning to a wonderful relationship.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 10, 2012)

Speaking of LOVE...  There is Houdini and his unrequited love for Mama.  He has been escaping his enclosure in an endless effort to mate with her.  She continues to reject him most cruelly.    Lately she tolerates his overtures of love by allowing him to walk beside her when the goats go out to graze and endlessly blow raspberries on her neck, but nothing more is allowed.   She turns around, head butts him away and if he doesn't stop trying to mount her, she rolls him over, several times if necessary.  The poor little guy is settling for being her constant companion of late.  

Mama has also taken to giving her buckling kids a stern warning about smelling her pee and looking too amorous in her direction.  She will have NONE OF THAT from them, including last years buckling.  

She has already been bred by Ian and is NOT in heat, but it is rutt season and the boys are in full swing.  You can't walk by the buck pen without being bowled over by the sweet soapy smell of buck pheromones.

My little doelings are next, but I have been keeping a close eye on them.  They are MUCH too small and way too young.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

> You can't walk by the buck pen without being bowled over by the sweet soapy smell of buck pheromones.


hehehe Goats....


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been BUSY!   I have to take the goats out every single day to browse.  I can't just let them out right now as it is HUNTING SEASON and my doe Brownie looks enough like a deer to be mistaken and shot so it is ultra caution time. Even though they all have bright collars and bells.  They are getting nice a fit, though.   And they are really working together as a herd.  Every day we go down the drive to a new place and they follow along nicely as a group.  Angel the Husky takes the lead followed by Jelly Bean, and Perl prancing along.  Then Ian leads the bigger goats.  Brownie follows Ian with her babies right behind.  I Hyeon and Hyeon Seo follow Brownie, then Mama follows behind.  Trump Card wanders along behind and then WAY in the back, Houdini wanders slowly behind the crowd.  Eventually he trots up to catch up so he doesn't miss his morsels of food.

It's quite the parade.  

If I holler "Hyeop, Hyeop" they all form up and move to where ever I take them.  "Hya"  gets them to move off the road so cars can pass.  "OK, time to go home" and they head right home..  If I say,  "OK Boys, in the pen"  The bucks go into the buck pen.  Then it's "Come on girls" and all the does and doelings go into the doe pen.  "Babies" gets the doelings into the kid pen.  If the dog gives them a warning bark they all run over to her and stand behind her.  

I have also been going to visit my DBF which is a bit of travel time.Of course, it is worth every second.  

AND my washing machine broke so I have had to spend considerable time taking it apart and hunting down some parts.

I have been taking a disabled friend to the VA Hosptial for his health care and driving him to the store and helping with chores.  Unfortunately when I went to his house the other day to talk to him about my having a boyfriend, he had apparently found out from someone else and he was very hurt and angry.   He said he doesn't want me to help him anymore.  He tried to say it was because of some other thing but the excuse he used didn't make any sense.  

I feel really bad because I know he had a crush on me and I wanted to break the news to him gently and assure him that we would still be friends and I would still be there for him.  Now he doesn't have anyone to help him out as his family does not do any of his care and he really needs a lot of help.  Also I really enjoyed his company.  We always had fun when we got together and even though he is a bit of a curmudgeon, he is a sweet old curmudgeon and we laughed and talked alot together.  I am going to miss our time together.  

I am also volunteering to help with a benefit for someone at my church who has overwhelming bills from cancer treatment.  

PLUS, I have joined a group for the Cooperative extension service in my area.  That is a lot of fun. We do community service projects and various crafty sorts of things.  It is right up my alley. My first project was to  help set up the exhibits for the county fair this year. I have volunteered to teach 4-H kids about dairy goats and cheese making.

I have joined a knitting group and am learning to knit.  I'm going to be making hats for soldiers on deployment.

Volunteering for the VA has become a passion for me.  I went to visit a friend at the VA Hospital and while there I saw a huge need for volunteers.  Some of those guys are in the hospital for extended periods of time.  They need help with errands and shopping.  Many of them have family that have to come from long distances to visit.  Recreation is sparse.  The rec rooms are staffed by volunteers who come in on their own time and so the rooms are only open at certain times of the day.  This is something that limits how often the vets can have some fun while they are stuck in the hospital for their routine care.

SO, BUSY, BUSY, BUSY!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 14, 2012)

Queen Mum, you sound like you have such a warm heart, so nice that you are volunteering to help so many others. I think your friend will come around once the little heart break goes away.  Sounds like you have a rich, fulfilling life.

I just love hearing how you herd your goats around! When I go out to feed the goats today, I'm going to say "Hyeop,  Hyeop," that just tickles me!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a whole message written and Bow, my 5 month old kitten erased it.  Kitty on the keyboard.     Bow the kitten, eats, sleeps and plays with Angel the dog.  He has lately decided that he should go on goat duty with the dog.  He follows that dog everywhere.   I have been trying to convince him that this is unwise.  This morning I had to say no when he wanted to go for a walk with us.  You would have though he had been severly rebuked.  He sat in the window with the saddest look on his face.  He only weighs 6 pounds and is not very outdoors savy.  Plus the goats are not too thrilled with his presence in the herd.

Goats, BTW, are very quick to learn verbal commands.  It only took a couple days to learn the commands to get them to comply when we go for a walk.  Right now I am working on teaching them right and left.  That will be very handy.  Jelly Bean and Mama are the quickest learners of the herd.  It seems to me that the black goats in the bunch are the smartest.  I don't know if that is coincidence or genetics.  

As for volunteering,  I get so much out of it.  It is rewarding to know that I can do something to pay it forward for all the blessings that have come my way over the years.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

What a wild and crazy week.  I have been out of town much of the week.  Running back and forth.  But last night as I was driving home, the light show was spectacular.  We were supposed to have a big storm and I was driving home near 8 pm.  Lightning was striking on both sides of the freeway nonstop for the whole two  hour drive back from Tennessee. 

It was beautiful, mesmerizing and awesome.  As I was whizzing along, I looked and suddenly realized that the highway speed limit signs were blowing off of their poles and across the freeway.  Not only that a few of the highway directional signs were tearing in half and falling off of their poles.  There was NO indication from my truck that the wind was that strong.  My truck was just cooking along at 70 miles an hour not swaying or noticing the wind at ALL!  None of the other cars on the road seemed to be having any trouble at all either, but the trees and bushes on the sides of the road were bent almost to the ground.  Then the rain hit.  Blinding one minute, nothing the next.  I felt like I was in LA LA Land.

I didn't have any trouble getting home, but I did stop at Krogers on the way to buy a bag of halloween candy and I ate half of it before I got home.  FOR LUCK, mind you.  It was for LUCK!  

When I got home, the ground was dry and looked as if nothing was amiss.  I let the goats out to browse in the dark.  The dog RAN into the house to hide from the evil lightening.  The goats came back an hour later satiated and happy and went to bed.  Then the storm hit.  

I slept like a baby.

Today it is BEAUTIFUL, Sunny, windy and bright.  

I love Autumn!  The weather is so delightfully unpredictable.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad you got home safely!!!!!  We're in northern Mississippi and that storm scared me!!!  No damage though...spring's wild storms took out a few very large trees...high winds with saturated ground, and one tree was hit by lightning from the top straight through to the ground...of course each tree in the spring that came down meant more fence repairs.

I kinda went nuts on those little tiny chocolate bars last night too...LOL...then comes after Halloween and it all goes down to 70 percent off...with all the wrappers I look like I'm begging for diabetes


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow that sounds like a scarryy drive home. Good thing you stopped and got those chocolates!!!

I bought chocolate Halloween body parts for us the other day. Then I hid them from the rest of the family unit.   They are strangely satisfying in a grotesque way,


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bridge...chocolate body parts????? That cracked me up


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

But it wasn't a scarey drive.  Really!   It was beautiful and cool.  I loved it.  Did I mention that I am an adrenalin junky and I love storms?     

The chocolate,  now that was scarey.  I haven't eaten that much candy in AGES.  Today I am paying the price.  I am diabetic and today I feel quite miserable because of all that icky stuff AND I am allergic to chocolate so I have a very upset tummy today.   However, I thoroughly enjoyed eating it last night.  PLUS, I am a total chocolate high.  My mouth is going 100 miles an hour and I there isn't anyone at my house to talk to so I have been talking to my goats and typing e-mails to everyone. I keep wanting to hyperventilate.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

Darned RATS AND MICE!  I hate them!   We have a HUGE rat in the walls and he has lately taken to coming out and "visiting" the cat.  Taunting the cat in fact.  The cat weighs 6 pounds.  I swear the rat is the same size.   I saw him last night climbing out of the wall next to where the washer lives.  (the washer is temporarily out on the back porch while I fix it's pump.)   The cat was patiently waiting for Mr Rat to come out so he could chase the rat around the bathroom.   

Did I mention that I hate RATS?   Every night I hear that rat scrambling around in my walls and every morning I find something missing from my kitchen.  Not food, because I keep that in the cupboards and in glass jars.  BUT the rat has taken to opening the garbage can and taking bags and such out.  He even stole a spoon that had peanut butter on it.  There it was halfway in the wall socket he had pushed out of the wall.  

Did I tell you that I hate RATS?  AND he has taken to only coming out when the dog is NOT in the house, because the last three rats bit the dust by coming out when the dog was in the house.  Stupid smart rat!   I put out poison balls for him hoping he would eat one.  He stole them all.  He is still alive.  My shoe laces are starting to disappear!  

Then there is the mouse that lives under the refrigerator.  The cat was chasing him this morning.  HE has been stealing dog and cat food out of the dish.   Did I tell you how much I HATE MICE.  MORE than I hate RATS!   

AND the rats and the MICE chew up electrical cords.  SEVERAL of my electrical outlets don't work because of the rats and the mice!

I HATE THEM! I HATE THEM. I HATE THEM!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 19, 2012)

We had a rat problem in our house when my Malamutt 'Roi was just a puppy.   My sweet baby 'Roi chewed up the furniture and walls, and door farmes and window sills so my now ex put him in the backyard when we weren't home.  Bad/Good puppy 'Roi dug up the entire backyard, unearthing all of the rat tunnels!  No more rats!!!!!  

I hate Rats! I am sorry.    I would lend you 'Roi but he is 13 years old now and doesn't do as much digging as he used to.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Jodie,  

Angel is my rat dog.  She catches them when she is in the house.  But the rat is smart.  It doesn't come out when she is in.  Angel has been digging rat tunnels outside.   I wish she could get the rats out of the ceiling.  What a NOISE!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 21, 2012)

Today is a roller coaster day for me.  I just found out that the guy who stole my truck and took my sons stuff while I was gone to Washington might be back in town.   When he took the truck he wasn't in his right mind and as far as I know he isn't any better now.   He knows I reported the thefts to the cops.  He was very angry at me about that.  I want him to go away, far, far away. 

AND, my baby, Perl is in heat.  She is only  5 months old so she is too young to breed, but the bucks have been going nuts, breaking out of their pen and trying to breed her.  I have had to put them back several times.  Perl is locked up in the baby pen so has been safe, but the noise and screaming is outrageous.  AND she is contributing to the whole cacophony.  

THe problem is I have a very sore back today and have for the last several days.  It hurts to the point that even standing is an act of will.  

My DBF is struggling with his own issues of late and I can't even help him.  I feel so frustrated.  I know I need to be patient and just wait things out.  Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope your back and your Bf are feeling better soon! Poor Perl, it's awful when your little babies become "mature". You protect that little one's virtue queen Mum!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 22, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hope your back and your Bf are feeling better soon! Poor Perl, it's awful when your little babies become "mature". *You protect that little one's virtue queen Mum!*


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hope your back and your Bf are feeling better soon! Poor Perl, it's awful when your little babies become "mature". You protect that little one's virtue queen Mum!


She doesn't understand that wagging her tail at the boys is a very provocative thing to do.  When Ian almost got in the pen, she wagged her little tail and then laid in the corner with her butt to the corner and her tail tucked under, thank God!  I had to grab the Ian quick!  

Those boys are determined.  Ian jumped a 5 foot fence to get into the doe pen!  I ended up having to lock him in the barn.  He knocked the window panel out to get out of the barn so I had to nail it shut!

This is Ian,  IN THE DOE PEN!  All for little Perl.  I FINALLY HAD TO PUT HIM IN THE BARN.







It is going to be a long couple of months till she stops cycling.   


And here he is trying desperately trying to convince her to come out and play!  The whole time she was standing there screaming for her mommy while waving her butt in his face and flagging her tail.  





Here is Ian, trying to get into her pen after breaking out of the barn.  I finally caught him and tied him up to keep him still while I got the barn fixed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

He does look alot like Moses but he is much thinner than Moses is. 

What is he? He looks like he has dairy in him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2012)

He is Oberhauslie/Nubian/Alpine.  He is not eating because he's in rut big time and doing nothing but chasing does everywhere.  But yes, he is all dairy.  If you want to see thin, you should see Trump Card.  Now there is a bean pole boy.  Just like his mother.  Tall, long and thin.






This is an older picture of him, he looks much better now and his coat is in much better condition, but you get the idea.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> He is Oberhauslie/Nubian/Alpine.  He is not eating because he's in rut big time and doing nothing but chasing does everywhere.  But yes, he is all dairy.  If you want to see thin, you should see Trump Card.  Now there is a bean pole boy.  Just like his mother.  Tall, long and thin.


Poor guy. He should eat. lol Do you know his age and height at the withers?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2012)

Ian is 19 months old and he is 37 inches high at the withers.   
Trump card is 17 months old and is 38 inches high at the withers.

I suspect Ian will bulk up a bit as he ages.  Not so sure about Trump Card.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ian is 19 months old and he is 37 inches high at the withers.
> Trump card is 17 months old and is 38 inches high at the withers.
> 
> I suspect Ian will bulk up a bit as he ages.  Not so sure about Trump Card.


37. Wow, he's a tall goat.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2012)

That's how I bred him.  I like them big.  I would like to mix some Kiko into the program and try to get the bulk in there. Ian and Trump Card are both taller than Mama but not as heavy.  Her size is in bone and muscle mass.  She is my biggest. But if you compare her she has a massive head in comparison to the boys, her bone structure is big and she is longer.  She is over 7 feet tall when standing on her hind legs. (I measured yesterday.)  

I like Ian's compact structure better.  Makes a better pack goat.   He is still growing.  His sire  (Oberhauslie) was shorter and much more compact, but he was pretty bulky and weighed 200 plus.  I suspect Ian will get much bigger if he bulks up.  His grandsire was a HUGE nubian.

Now Brownie,  Ian's twin is a good mix of all of them. She has a nice compact body, and is almost as tall as Ian.  35 1/2 inches.  She has really nice proportions, is worm resistant, holds her weight nice and hardly ever needs a hoof trim.  She has a great udder, gives tons of milk and feeds up well on minimal feed, BUT she dropped two of the most pitiful doelings you have ever seen.  I'd like to see some kiko kids from her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll have Purebred and Percentage Kikos for sale in May.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to have to start saving up...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 23, 2012)

Ian is a VERY handsome boy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks!

Ever have someone label you as a fraud because they know nothing about you.  Or because they don't do their research.  Recently someone got really angry at me.  SO they did some "investigation".   They labeled me as a fraud and said I've been lying about my past all along.   Being a paramedic, having a degree, studying at the UW,  Studying at TESC.  The works.  

This same thing happened years ago as well when I was testifying as a witness at a hearing.  The lawyer came in all puffed up and ready to have me arrested for perjury on the witness stand for claiming background he said I had made up and lied about.    OOPS, he forgot the vet the details.   I had changed my name since the time of my education and he never bothered to check the public records!   Of course, I had the documentation with me.  I am not about to get caught lying over such important issues.  He made himself look like a total fool.   

What that taught me is to document every step of my history and to keep meticulous records.  I have done that every single day of my life.  I keep accurate time records when I do work for people.  I keep very meticulous records of my care of my own animals and those of others.  When I help someone else, I document everything.   I even record *]what I say *when I am not sure the other person can be trusted.  EVERY SINGLE WORD!  It pays to be thorough.

Well, once again it has happened and someone is trying to discredit me in the same way but it is personal this time.  And that person is spreading all sorts of nasty rumors about me and whom I am associated with.  Innocent people are being hurt in the process.   OOPS,  that person is missing the details AGAIN!   They must be in a lot of pain to feel so angry at me for such a minor issue to be so blind to the facts and the truth.  

How people can get so angry over something so easily solved is beyond me.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know what happened but I can barely stand up and sitting is agony.  SO today after miling the goats, I went into the house and made the mistake of sitting down in my chair to work on the computer.  

I could not get up again.  I tried scooting to the edge of the seat.  I couldn't move beyond the middle of the seat.  Spasms of agony shot through my back up to my head.  My left leg went numb.  I tried sliding off the end.  I couldn't move.  I tried pushing myself straight up out of the chair.  I couldn't get my legs to cooperate.  The pain was debilitating and the left leg just wouldn't cooperate.  My arms are not the strongest in the world and nothing I did would work.  The chair was too low to the ground.   

HELP, I sat down and could not get up.   

I called a friend who had to send two guys over to help me get out of my chair.  HOW EMBARRASSING!   Once I am standing, I can walk around, albeit, in a LOT of pain, but I can at least walk around.   I can't bend, I can't sit, I can't pick anything up.  I can't even go to the bathroom.  But I can at least get into bed.  Getting out is as simple as rolling onto the floor and getting to my knees and crawling to the wall and working my way up from there.  

This is not fun...   

Right now, I am standing up to type.  

I am going back to bed now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I don't know what happened but I can barely stand up and sitting is agony.  SO today after miling the goats, I went into the house and made the mistake of sitting down in my chair to work on the computer.
> 
> I could not get up again.  I tried scooting to the edge of the seat.  I couldn't move beyond the middle of the seat.  Spasms of agony shot through my back up to my head.  My left leg went numb.  I tried sliding off the end.  I couldn't move.  I tried pushing myself straight up out of the chair.  I couldn't get my legs to cooperate.  The pain was debilitating and the left leg just wouldn't cooperate.  My arms are not the strongest in the world and nothing I did would work.  The chair was too low to the ground.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that sounds bad. I hope you can find some relief and feel better soon.  My step mom has been having some serious back issues and will likely have to have surgery on her back to solve the problem. Her issue is pressure being put on the sciatic nerve.
Hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 23, 2012)

feel better


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Oh dear, that sounds bad. I hope you can find some relief and feel better soon.  My step mom has been having some serious back issues and will likely have to have surgery on her back to solve the problem. Her issue is pressure being put on the sciatic nerve.
> Hoping you feel better soon.


Thanks.  I had to get up and walk around.  So I might as well look at my favorite website for a minute.   I found a chair I can sit in - sort of.  It's one of those office chairs that goes up and down so I can adjust it to a height  that is almost like standing.  Cept it hurts.  

Jeez,  now I know why people want drugs for back pain.   I can't take narcotics or antiinflamatory medications.  (Allergic).  What I wouldn't do for some right about now!  And I have friends who use medical marijuana which really does work.  But I am allergic to that too.  (VERY ALLERGIC.)   

I've heard that Bee sting therapy helps, but I don't see any bees out today!   I even considered fire ants.  Can you beleive that I actually thought of finding some fire ants and seeing if their venom would help the pain?   That is how bad this hurts!  I must be delirious!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh no Queen Mum! You sound like you are in a LOT of pain. I hope you get some kind of relief soon. 

Can you get out to see a Dr.? Maybe a shot of cortisone would help. I don't know if that would be something you would be allergic to or not.

I'm hoping you get better soon!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh no Queen Mum! You sound like you are in a LOT of pain. I hope you get some kind of relief soon.
> 
> Can you get out to see a Dr.? Maybe a shot of cortisone would help. I don't know if that would be something you would be allergic to or not.
> 
> I'm hoping you get better soon!


Allergic to cortisone too!    ARGH!   Fire ants.  I am considering fire ants!  However, I do know that nitrous oxide works (laughing gas) and I may go ask for some tomorrow.  That is what they used last time I had surgery.  One dose and it works for 8 lovely hours.  Just the same dose that they use at the denitist.  And it doesn't make you feel all drugged out either.


I'm torn between laying down and sitting up.  It seems that when I lay down, the pain gets better as long as I don't move an inch.   But then once I get up it's worse as if laying down somehow is aggravating things.   The longer I am up, the better my mobility is, but I  still hurt really bad to the point that I need to lay down to releive the pressure and get the feeling back into my leg.  But sitting up also keeps my mind off of things and lets me browse the internet and get some work done, like folding laundry.  It's a conundrum.   Rest and relief or activity and distraction.  

What I really need is to find out why my back hurts and then get some physical therapy to make it better.  I'm a big fan of not hurting, but an even bigger fan of not hurting because it's fixed.  I can tolerate any amount of pain, if I know I can make it better in the long run.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 23, 2012)

You poor thing!!!!  Back pain is awful and I hope you find relief soon!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> You poor thing!!!!  Back pain is awful and I hope you find relief soon!!!!


Better today.  Not all better, but I can move much better.  I took some naprosyn last night and this morning.  I took a larger dose than normal, but it really helped and I used ICE all night long.  I can stand up for much longer than yesterday.  I must be on the mend.  I went out with the goats and even filled their water tank.

YAY!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 24, 2012)

I use the thermacare wraps a lot.  They are wonderful. But you shouldn't use heat until a few days after hurting yourself.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks.  Therma care wraps.  I assume that is a heat wrap?  Sounds so good right now.  I appreciate the tip.  I decided to try and stay OUT of bed today and that helped a lot.  I think it must be a pulled muscle and a pinched nerve.  So, from what I know about that movement is necessary to keep things from stiffening up.  Gentle slow careful non stressful movement.  That is what I have been doing all day.  Then ice in between.  Seems to be helping.  

Thanks everyone for your support.  

My goats helped today too.  They kept me active.  Of course.  Little Perl is done being in heat for at least 15 days, I hope.  Ah her virtue, I think is safe for now.  If not, I will have to get some lute.   She is just five months old.  Mr. Houdini may have gotten to her but I am hoping he didn't.  We shall see in 15 to 21 days.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 26, 2012)

Much better today!   I got some medicine at the doctor and it is helping.  I am sleeping a little better now that it is cold.  Also managed to get in and out of the tub which really helped.  Nothing like a nice HOT bath.  

The goats are all behaving well too.  Perl is no longer in heat so everyone can be out together during browse time.   AND the neighbor farmer agreed to leave his milo field up for a couple more weeks before plowing it under so the goats can browse it.  AND the soy corners were left for them too browse as well.   Whoo HOO!  The boys love the soy.  The girls love the Milo.  They all love the purple hull peas.   There is about 200 plus acres in all for them to browse.  

AND DBF is doing well right now as well.  Life is good.   

I also heard from the wife of the guy who took my truck.  He is supposedly in "recovery" and seeking a higher power to clean up.  Maybe he will pay restitution to my son.  I hope so.  I haven't heard from him.  THANK GOD!  But if I do, he has some serious explaining to do. He hurt a lot of people with his addiction.   I say a prayer for him and his family every night. And I wish him a good recovery.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 26, 2012)

So glad you are feeling better QM! What kind of medicine did the Dr. give you that was safe to take?

You sound much better and much perkier tonight!

That sounds like a sweet deal with your neighbors letting your goats browse. Often times when we're driving around and I see a pasture vacant with lush grass I sigh and wish my sheep had it! We have a property next to us, the old guy who owns it has been in a retirement home in NC for years. We've asked him numerous times if we can lease the land from him to let our animals graze and he always says no. It's 30 acres that adjoin ours and would be so sweet! But no  You are so lucky!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 26, 2012)

The medicine is a muscle relaxant, but it doesn't make you sleepy.  They did an MRI today because of some other issues that have come up and I will see what the results are next week.  In the meantime, I am just happy to be back on my feet.    

And the land belongs to my landlords friend.  they all like my goats because they eat the weeds.   AND because I keep them away from the crops till after harvest.  

I love the autumn colors.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

So glad you are feeling better!!!  Trick now is to not overdo it when you start feeling better...can set you back big time...been there, done that.

I need to do something about my back ... any muscle relaxant I've tried has zonked me and I hate that...don't care to be a zombie, but don't care for this back pain either.  Of course taking a fall on the dock didn't help much either 

Take good care and don't overdo it...so tempting when you've been down and now start to feel better


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 26, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So glad you are feeling better!!!  Trick now is to not overdo it when you start feeling better...can set you back big time...been there, done that.
> 
> I need to do something about my back ... any muscle relaxant I've tried has zonked me and I hate that...don't care to be a zombie, but don't care for this back pain either.  Of course taking a fall on the dock didn't help much either
> 
> Take good care and don't overdo it...so tempting when you've been down and now start to feel better


Will do Bonnie.  I am going to take it slow.    One step at a time.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2012)

It was cold last night.  It is going to get even colder in the weeks to come.   I am not looking forward to that.   I have a heater but I don't dare use it.  My electric bill is WAY too high and I can't pay it now as it is.   UGH!  

BUT my goats have a nice warm place to live.  And my chickens are cozy.  That is good.   Winter, here it comes.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 29, 2012)

I was cleaning the tool room today and there it was.  A HUGE PILE OF RAT STUFF!  Fluffed up torn up socks and rope and other fluffy stinking rat nest stuff.  Along with other things stolen by a BIG RAT that is living in my house and stealing things for it's rat nest. 







I want the rat to go away and not come back.   

Did I mention?






They are ugly and nasty and smelly and destructive.  They steal stuff and ruin it and did I mention that they make HUGE messes.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh tell me about it! They're awful! We used to have a rat infestation in our barn. Then one morning  I found a HUGE dead rat in my goats' hay feeder!! It was about one foot long and fat ! That was the last straw so I bought "Just One Bite Bar" rat poison and I haven't seen another rat out there in about a year


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 29, 2012)

I put poison out and there it was, all tucked in to the rat's nest with the other fluffy stuff, nice and woven in.   I guess they are saving it for later...






Maybe they are going to try and poison my kitty with it.


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2012)

Each Fall I used to grab a chair and my shotgun and head for the field.  Wait and shoot.  I'm very good at pegging off rats.  They must have taken the hint as we haven't had a huge problem the past few years.  Though it used to be really really bad.

eta:  I know a shotgun is a little bit of overkill for rats but it brings great satisfaction.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate rats too...and mice...thought you Queen Mum when I saw a news story last night about Hurricane Sandy and the water flooding New York's tunnels and subways...sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many rats swimming for higher ground...eek


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone should have rounded up all those rats and taken them away to the rat disposal place!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 30, 2012)

Several years ago we had a rat invasion...they are beyond gross!

We put off putting out poison for a long time (we have so many animals that we didn't want one to get into it), but we finally had to cave and go at them with poison. Thank goodness it worked. 
And yes, hubby did the target shooting too.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fly Bait in Coke.  Be careful, all the critters will love it so make sure none of the cats, dogs, ect can get anywhere near it.  

We had a rat issue at my place in the city.  They got into the wood pile.  I sat out there at dusk with a suppressed .22 and took them out.  It is hard to hit a rat with a .22 pistol.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

Interesting observation today:

The goats were all out and suddenly one of my doelings came into heat.  SUDDENLY!   All the boys away were going nuts and chasing the poor little thing hither and yawn and driving her into the ground.  (I couldn't catch her to take her back to the barn.)   

Suddenly Ian, the head buck, rounded her up, stood her for breeding and then chased all the boys away.  She docilely followed him the rest of the time the goats were out eating and he protected her like a proud buck.  He would not let another buck within 10 yards and he didn't bother her a single time while she ate in peace for about 3 hours.  When we went back in to the barn, she stayed right by his side the whole way and if she got more than 5 feet away, he rounded her up and made her walk in front of him.  He also let her walk beside me and her mother, but that was the extent of her socialization.  I guess I was her designated protector when he wanted to browse a bit.    

Of course, while Ian was eating, every buck did his level best to sneak in for breeding, but not one of them got within a foot of her and all of them paid a hefty price for trying.  Bucks were flying here and there for the whole three hours.  None were hurt as Ian is not a nasty or a mean buck.  He is just sure to pick them up and throw them a couple feet.  And he unhooks his horns if they get caught.  But he does make his point.  

It was pretty awesome to watch him.   

Fortunately the doeling is 8 months old and so is not in any real danger from being bred.  I would have prefered to wait a couple more months, but we shall see.  I am going to have the vet check her and see if he thinks she should be luted.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, that really would have been something to see! Some animals are more amazing than others, he sounds pretty amazing!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

This is Bow... napping.  He is kind of an odd kitty and finds the oddest ways to sleep.   When I got him, he weighed about 6 ounces.  He was very sick with distemper.  He is now 6 months old and weighs 6 pounds.   He is black with black stripes.   He is neutered.  (YAY for the CARE FOR ANIMALS project in Little Rock who did it for free.)  He thinks he is a very big cat. 

I love Bow.  Bow loves me too, but not the same way.  Bow loves my right arm and thinks it is a female cat.  Bow wakes me up every morning at 7 am by straddling my right arm and talking to it while grabbing the back of my hand with his very sharp little teeth and trying to do little boy cat things to my arm.  If Bow thinks another cat is outside, he fiercely protects my right arm.  He paces bakc and forth speaking firmly to the "cat outside" and then turns and speaks purry little reassuring things to my right arm.  Apparently Bow does not know that Care For Animals fixed his little "problem".   My right hand is trying to teach Bow to leave it alone in the morning.    I am now trying to find a small spray bottle to teach Bow a little more firmly about leaving my right arm alone in the mornings.  

Bow thinks he is a 65 pound Siberian Husky like his buddy Angel, the Siberian Husky.   They play every day in the living room.   Angel likes to give Bow two pieces of dog food kibble in exchange for stealing Bow's cat food.  Angel is very good about sharing her kibble with Bow as long as Bow doesn't try to take it out of Angel's dish.  Angel and Bow also play Tug 'O' War.  Angel throws a beat up blanky around and Bow gloms on.  Then Angel gently tugs it around the floor till Bow falls off.  Then they start again.  Angel is very good about Bow grabbing her face with his sharp teeth and claws.  She just scrapes Bow off with her paws.  

Every day, Bow and Angel go outside and Bow tries to keep up with Angel while Angel herds the goats around the yard.   Bow is not fast enough to herd goats.   The goats do not mind Bow's instructions.  It wears Bow out and he has to come back into the house where he takes a nap in my chair.  Thus the picture above.

On cold nights Angel likes to sleep outside and guard the chickens.  Bow has taken to sleeping outside with Angel.  Lately some mornings when he is not loving my right arm, I find Bow curled up next to Angel's tummy.  With Angel's hind leg draped over Bow.  Nose to nose.   Angel is nearly 12.  I guess she needs a protector at night.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got to love our animals, eh? Each one special!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

I do love my animals.  Bow just chased a rat over the kitchen stove, across the counter, onto the dining room table, down the chair, across my foot, through the living room and then through the hall.  In the process, several dishes got knocked off the counter, a book got slammed the floor, my foot is still shuddering from the icky feeling of a rat running over it.  My living room has stuff rolling all over the place and the hall looks like a cyclone ran through it.   

Bow is feeling triumphant that he vanquished the rat.  Although the rat is not dead, just well chased.  I have no idea where that rat is hiding.  But I am totally proud of Bow and creeped out by the rat.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 31, 2012)

Queen Mum, Been reading through your journal.I just wanted to thank you for helping a VET out. I am one and I know what it is like to struggle with PTSD and Depression...Thanks and hang in there....Also you have some beautiful animals and some great stories......Mike


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2012)

Our guys and gals served and deserve everything we can give to them and more.    Thank you so much for your service.  You have no idea how much I appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2012)

I SAW HER.  The rat is a she.   SHE was in a box tearing up one of my favorite sewing tool bags.  She made a terrible shredded mess of it.  ARGH!   She is HUGE.  Not much smaller than my 6 pound cat.  She maybe weighs 3 pounds.  I almost trapped her in the box. but she chewed her way out before I could mash  her or get her out the door.  Darn it, she is clearly pregnant and now I am going to have all sorts of little rats in the house if I don't catch her.   

She is so cheeky.  Clearly she thinks it's OK to be seen by me and my cat.   I have to get her out of my HOUSE NOW.   She is a BAD RAT, I tell you.  A BAD RAT.

Maybe I can trap her.   But how?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 1, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I SAW HER.  The rat is a she.   SHE was in a box tearing up one of my favorite sewing tool bags.  She made a terrible shredded mess of it.  ARGH!   She is HUGE.  Not much smaller than my 6 pound cat.  She maybe weighs 3 pounds.  I almost trapped her in the box. but she chewed her way out before I could mash  her or get her out the door.  Darn it, she is clearly pregnant and now I am going to have all sorts of little rats in the house if I don't catch her.
> 
> She is so cheeky.  Clearly she thinks it's OK to be seen by me and my cat.   I have to get her out of my HOUSE NOW.   She is a BAD RAT, I tell you.  A BAD RAT.
> 
> Maybe I can trap her.   But how?


A trap with nutella. We had a cheeky rat too and nutella was his downfall.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 1, 2012)

Queen, if she's as big as you say, you could use a small box trap (Haveaheart or such) and use the Nutella, or peanut butter as your bait.  I would almost guarantee you would catch her in one evening.  A three pound rat would certainly trip a box trap.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, you do need to trap and kill her before she has a mess of babies!!!!!  And it touched your foot????  shudder... good luck with getting her soon!  You just may have to resort to having Royd the grim raker show up with his rake all nicely sharpened up 

You could lure him with some great Southern cooking


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2012)

Royd?  I need you and your rake.  I have cheese!?!  







This rat is huge and I touched her.  She is big and fat and warm.  EWWWWW!   

Here is a picture of one of her mates.  This one got caught by my dog.  It was half the size of this she rat.  And it weighed a pound and a half.  (I put it on the scale)  ICKY RATS...






Warning graphic picture.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually, that's not an icky picture of a rat...it's the best kind of photo of a rat 

Hint:  Lure the rat into a trap with cheese...if that doesn't work, lure the Grim Raker with biscuits and gravy, poached eggs on toast and lamb with mint jelly...just might work!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 2, 2012)

Today I went and trimmed Milo heads from the field to give to my goats for snacks.   Little Perl was there showing her wisdom.  I have a feed bucket with a bright yellow screw on top.  It is bulky so I put it down whilst I filled my Kangaroo pouch with milo heads.  

Perl got the brilliant idea to hop up on the  bucket to see what was in my pouch.  She realized that from that vantage point she could get to the choicest of milo.  AND she could get into the pouch where the milo heads were residing.  Little Perl is very chubby these days.  She hopped into my pouch where she managed to turn herself around to stand with her little front hooves hanging out the top of the pouch and her hind hooves on the bottom of the pouch trying to grab things.  She looked like a baby in a baby back pack.  I ended her joy by unsnapping the pouch and dumping her out of the bottom.  

She promptly got on the yellow bucket and stood there munching milo tops and trying to grab the ones I had cut.  She was pretty gooda at it.  What a little pill.   But she is so cute I couldn't get mad at her.  No wonder she is so chubby.  Then Ian came over.  She was eye to eye with him.  He was preparing to knock her off the bucket and she actually put her head down to challeng him.  She realized that it was no contest and lept lightly off the bucket and hid behind me till he left.  She is such a card.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow!  For the first time EVER, Bow curled up on my lap and just laid there an purred while I stroked his neck.  It's a first folks.  He's not the most pet-able cat ever.  Usually he thinks it's time to play.  But today he just curled up and purred.  It was cool.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

It's the little things in life that keep ya smilin'


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> It's the little things in life that keep ya smilin'


They do indeed.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2012)

You really need to get quickly rid of those rats by any means necessary and don't worry about how humane any particular method may or may not be.  As they multiply, their ratpopulation to food supply ratio will tip adversely to the point they will begin gnawing on anything they can find and that includes any plastic piping and electric wire insulation. Homes have been burned down and humans have perished in a most painful and  inhumane manner because of it. Get some heavy duty spring rat traps for starters and if you have no indoor pets, some de con rat poison, but be aware the decon takes some time to work and the rat may crawl off in a search for water and die in a confined space resulting in an unpleasant odor inside your home. 
Try to find how they are entering your home and block it off, tho once established, they may well just chew an new entrance way.


Believe me, the rats will have absolutely no moral  misgivings about how much trouble they cause you or how physically  painful their antics are to you. Tho I am doing so right this minute, the words Rat and Inhumane should never be used in the same sentence or context. Kill 'em--kill 'em all-- now!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

I am virgorously persuing rat persecution.  It's a never ending battle.  It seems the rats are getting the upper hand.   

I wonder why they are so numerous this year.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am virgorously persuing rat persecution.  It's a never ending battle.  It seems the rats are getting the upper hand.
> 
> I wonder why they are so numerous this year.


Same reason there are and have been so many of everything else, from acorns, to flies, to mosquitoes, to goat weeds.
This and last year's Drought.

In humans, when times get hard, we move toward not to reproduce as much, and we mistankingly  tend to view nature the same way, but the opposite is most often true. Nature's way of dealing with adverse conditions is to procreate like mad, one last gasp at survival of the species. The more young or seeds a plant or animal species produces, the more likelihood that a few will somehow survive. It's why right after a bad drought, oak trees make acorns by the ton, pines produce a bumper crop of cones,  flies mate like mad, and weeds sprout up where they never did before, and why rats and mice, already prolific breeders, will mate even more often than ever before, especially right before winter. Survival of the species.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

Good point Greybeard, never thought of it that way.  There has certainly been a proliferation of the rats and acorns this year.   I hope they all starve to death.   It's driving me nuts.  I can't seem to catch enough of them to get the population down and my electrical outlets are going out one room at a time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hope you can get them all soon...electrical outlets going out is not good...that can cause fires...hope you have lots of fire detectors throughout your place!!!  With rats I would also worry about any disease they may be carrying.

Can you borrow some big cats that are good mouser/ratters?  You need them gone NOW!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I need to move.  The water heater is going out now.   I love my place but between the rats eating the wiring and the mold and the water heater, the place is falling apart.   Not sure though.  My goats like it here.   Maybe at the first of the year.  We shall see.  

I am going to see my sister and my son over the Thanksgiving holiday.   I found someone who can take care of my animals for a couple days.  They have goats.  It will be nice not to have to worry.  I met them through a church function.  

It is almost time to dry up the does.  Mama will have her kids in late February and Brownie in early March.  Just a couple more months of milk and cheese.  I have to get some BoSe and some more copper.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2012)

My boy is finally all grown up.  Today he got separated from the 'herd' while we were out "gleaning" the milo forest.    A year ago he would have wandered off and found his own place to hang out and totally ignored the rest of us.  A year ago, I couldn't get near him.  NOT THIS YEAR!   He ran around a 20 acre field of milo HOLLERING his little buck head off in a frantic cry trying to find us.  I stood there calling him and next thing I knew there he was *leaping over the tops of the milo plants *row by row, trying desperately to get to us from 20 acres away.  His little bell was ringing and he was hollering the whole way.  Once he got to me he put his hooves on my knees and looked up at me like he was so glad to see me.  Then he didn't leave my side for the next hour.  

When we got home he was covered with burrs from running around the perimieter of the milo field and from gleaning the bean fields.  I put him on the milk stand and he stayed there without a single peep while I deburred him for 20 minutes.  Then he reveled in being brushed and fussed over and HAVING HIS HOOVES checked.  He even sat in my lap for about 5 minutes while I checked over his collar.  Then he followed me into the house where I got him a handful of Cheerios as a treat for being a good boy.  He let me put a leash on him to take him back to the buck pen.  

I kept thinking to myself, "Is this the same, wild little buck I brought from Texas a year ago?"   

I love that boy.   I don't regret for a second taking him on.  He's a lovely mini-La Mancha and a sweetheart.  Still the quintessential escape artist, but now instead of running away, he comes up to the porch looking to tap on my front window and beg for a treat.  (Cheerios are his favorite.)


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> My boy is finally all grown up.  Today he got separated from the 'herd' while we were out "gleaning" the milo forest.    A year ago he would have wandered off and found his own place to hang out and totally ignored the rest of us.  A year ago, I couldn't get near him.  NOT THIS YEAR!   He ran around a 20 acre field of milo HOLLERING his little buck head off in a frantic cry trying to find us.  I stood there calling him and next thing I knew there he was *leaping over the tops of the milo plants *row by row, trying desperately to get to us from 20 acres away.  His little bell was ringing and he was hollering the whole way.  Once he got to me he put his hooves on my knees and looked up at me like he was so glad to see me.  Then he didn't leave my side for the next hour.
> 
> When we got home he was covered with burrs from running around the perimieter of the milo field and from gleaning the bean fields.  I put him on the milk stand and he stayed there without a single peep while I deburred him for 20 minutes.  Then he reveled in being brushed and fussed over and HAVING HIS HOOVES checked.  He even sat in my lap for about 5 minutes while I checked over his collar.  Then he followed me into the house where I got him a handful of Cheerios as a treat for being a good boy.  He let me put a leash on him to take him back to the buck pen.
> 
> ...


Awww...Houdini has come a long way for you.  Our doe Bailey would run if you just looked at her when we first got her. Now she is to the point she'll come up to you if you have treats and doesn't bolt from you as easily. I know how great it feels to know you have made progress with a goat that was skittish and hard to handle when you first got them. Good Job Queen Mum. Houdini knows you love him and take great care of him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2012)

Got my MRI results today on my back pain by phone.  "Severe arthritis" is what the doctor said.  So what is that supposed to mean?  They want me to see a specialist.   Sheesh!  Sounds like an invitation to take more medicine.

I figure as long as I am still walking around, I should be fine as long as I don't have any flare ups.  I guess I should see what this "specialist" says and then decide whether I want to take any more medicines.  

Pain medicine is out of the question.  I'm allergic to almost all of them.  Anti-inflammatory meds, cortisone and predinsone are out as well,  also allergic to those.  

I guess that is why I need more goats.  They are very therapeutic.  They make me feel better.

Yeah, yeah, that's it.  Goats are good therapy.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 15, 2012)

Awww Queen Mum, sorry to hear about your back. I hope there is something they can give you that you aren't allergic too.

I loved your story about Houdini coming running to you. That is so cute! He sure sounds like he's turned into a good boy!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 15, 2012)

Houdini sounds adorable. I am with you, I would rather spend all my cash on goats than meds any day!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope everything works out and you feel better. That sounds pretty bad and not being able to take anything stinks. 

I'm with ya. More goats!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry about your arthritis, but glad the MRI did not show something worse!  My back arthritis started at an early age...I'm paying for all the stupid stunts I did when I was younger and I really dinged my back training horses when I was in highschool...spent several weeks in traction...my fault, not the horse's.  So instead of a back surgery to fuse 3 vertebrae I used gentle yoga and hot baths.  Hope something works for you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sorry about your arthritis, but glad the MRI did not show something worse!  My back arthritis started at an early age...I'm paying for all the stupid stunts I did when I was younger and I really dinged my back training horses when I was in highschool...spent several weeks in traction...my fault, not the horse's.  So instead of a back surgery to fuse 3 vertebrae I used gentle yoga and hot baths.  Hope something works for you!


You know, yoga sounds like a good idea!   

I take a ton of medicine now as it is.  I hate the idea of taking more. I would rather "persuade" my back to just be more flexible.  I don't know how realistic that is, but it is certainly worth a try.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!  Helped out at a benefit dinner and silent Auction last night for a young man and his wife who both have cancer.  It was a resounding success!   The dinner was great and there were more than 500 people who turned out, ate, bid on the auction and had a good time.   

We made a ton of money on the auction. We also had a bake sale and a raffle for a beautiful quilt.   Local businesses in Prairie County, Arkansas were incredibly generous with donations as were the people who bid.  I had fun baking a cranberry ginger, chocolate mousse trifle for the auction and donate an unneeded musical instrument as well, both of which went for great prices.


It was really great to meet the people in the area and see all the folks who were willing to lend a helping hand to this young couple who are struggling with the double whammy of both having been diagnosed with cancer at the same time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 18, 2012)

That is awesome...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

That is very neat.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2012)

Well in my neighborhood, everyone leaves their dogs off leash.  Most of those dogs stay home, but a few of them roam around.  NO ONE NEUTERS their dogs and cats around here.  This upsets me to no end.  BECAUSE there are constantly and various animals in heat or stages of pregnancy and delivery.  It results in a lot of feral animals (mostly males) roaming around and the dogs form packs.  And the others roaming are pregnant females abandoned because the owners don't want to deal with puppies and kittens.  

A friend recently adopted one of those animals.   She was a lovely dog who was pregnant.  She was very well mannered.  This nice family decided to let her welp her pups and then neuter and spay all of the pups an, take them to the humane society and keep the mama after she was spayed.  I volunteer at a spay neuter clinic said I would help if she needed any.  The pups were born a week ago.

Today I got a frantic call from my friend.  The local dog pack was at her house attacking and killing her dog (the mama).  She was terribly upset.  She was traumatized and sad and angry.  When they were done, She chased them off.  I went over and fished the puppies out from under the barn.  Five nice little pups with no Mama.  So  I guess I'm a mama for the next 7 weeks.    

The thing that frosts my cookies is these particular dogs have bitten three people.  They actually belong to folks in the neighborhood.  AND now they have formed a pack.  The next thing they kill might be a child.  None of them are neutered.  

I advised my friend to call the sheriff and report the incident.  And if they come back to shoot the dogs on sight.  If it were me, I would have been at the owner's doors this afternoon with the sheriff demanding that they kennel the dogs until animal control came.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 21, 2012)

People can be dumb with their animals. I hope Animal Control can take care of things and I'm sorry about your friends dog :/ You both are doing a great thing by taking in the pups

Have people tried to do anything about the feral dogs and cats before now?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

That is sooo sad. That is just wrong. I hope they get nabbed. Wild dog packs are a very frightening thing!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> People can be dumb with their animals. I hope Animal Control can take care of things and I'm sorry about your friends dog :/ You both are doing a great thing by taking in the pups
> 
> Have people tried to do anything about the feral dogs and cats before now?


I don't know what people do, but I do know they complain to each other a LOT.  Few are willing to take action till someone gets hurt.

I just wish more would neuter and spay.  It would solve SO many problems.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow that is really bad.  Growing up, my uncle had a farm jost on the edge of town.  The last year, he raised hogs, a pack of dog (all of these were family pets intown) decided one night to visit Uncle Bill's Hog pen, hogs were young.  3 Hogs dead, the rest had to be put down due to their injuries.  Good news, Uncle Bill's neighbor and brother-in-law heard the noise and 4 of the 5 dogs never made it off the property.  Animal control was called, police was called.  The owner's of the dogs refused to believe that their dog could do something like that.  Some people do not understand the animals that they keep and are not willing educate themselves.

Glad you are taking in these puppies.  Good luck!  I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2012)

Very sad.   Hope the pups make it.

Spayed /Neutered or not the people have already proven they are irresponsible!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 22, 2012)

Where are the pictures of the puppies?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 25, 2012)

The puppies are doing great!   But it is very hard to take pictures of squirmy little blind puppies.  So here goes.

This is the pile-o-puppies.   3 boys, 2 girls.







Here is Spot.   He is actually black but has white hair on top of a black undercoat.  He is the biggest puppy.






And this is Dots.   Never barks, squeaks or cries.   He is absolutely silent.  He is the next largest.






This is Lady.  She is the smallest.  She is very sweet.






I believe they are Bull Terriers.  (Not pit bulls.)  The other two were snoozing and I didn't want to wake them up.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 25, 2012)

Handsome little buggers. Hope you find homes for everybody.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 25, 2012)

Adorable  Thanks for the pivtures.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 25, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 26, 2012)

3 am.  Just finished feeding them.  They are so cute and warm and fuzzy.  I don't even mind getting up for the early morning feeding.   It is funny when I put them back in the basket to sleep.  They go round and round making a nest.  Just like a dog does to lay down.  Only these are 5 puppies going round and round each other!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 26, 2012)

Aw cute little love bugs.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 26, 2012)

What sweet babies


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor little Lady has aspiration pneumonia.  (probably aspirated some formula)  I took her to the vet yesterday and she got a shot and some fluids.  I am not sure if she is going to make it.  She is the smallest of the five. She slept with me last night.  She is still alive this morning and a little better,  and she pottied when I washed her bottom.  But I am just praying for her this morning as she is not looking well.  Newborn puppies are so fragile.  She's my favorite, darn it.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 28, 2012)

You are awesome for taking on the job of momma for those pups    Hopefully she'll pull thru


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry QM. I hope she makes it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 28, 2012)

How is Lady doing?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been giving Lady Pedialyte every hour to keep her from being dehydrated and she woke up an hour ago after being limp and listless for 24 hours straight. She started nosing around like she wanted to eat. She went potty!  She didn't drink much but she did take some of what I offered before going back to sleep.  And she crawled around a bit.  

She is weak, but I think she is going to make it.   YAY!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 28, 2012)

That's good to hear!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

YAY!  She just took a bottle!          Full tummers.








snoozee


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

YAY!!!!  Have to admit, of all the photos she was my favourite one...good job QM


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

She's my favorite too.   Shhh. Don't tell the others.  She is such a cuddle bunny.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope your little girl pup keeps fighting!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

There is one puppy that is actually black with white fur.  It is really odd.  He has black fur underneath his white fur.  So he looks grey.  But he has white spots and black spots.  He is twice as big as Lady.    They are all really cute though.  

My goodness they are growing very fast.   They were all eating out of one bottle just a couple days ago and now I am feeding two puppies per bottle.  

One of them has her eyes open.  It seems kind of early for that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I hope your little girl pup keeps fighting!


Thanks Alice Acres.  I think she will be OK.  Her nose is finally cold which means her fever broke.  She will be on antibiotics for 9 more days, but she seems much better.  I will say lots of puppy prayers though.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 29, 2012)

You are being such a good puppy mom Queen Mum! They are so cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure she is almost out of the woods.  She woke up today and ate and has been acting fussy all morning.  I made her a little pouch so I could carry her around under my shirt to keep warm.  She ate a bunch this morning and a little in the middle of the night.  She's still a little dehydrated but went potty when I washed her bottom.  

Bow is jealous of her.  Very jealous.  He wants the attention.  

Someone gave me about 10 pie pumpkins for the goats, but they were too good to just throw over the fence, so I rendered them down and canned pumpkin.  It seems the goats like cooked pumkin skins way better than raw.   They gobbled them right up.   NOM NOM.  Along with the seeds and any left over cooked pumpkin.

I made about 8 quarts of delicious pie pumpkin.  I added the spices before canning so I don't have to do it when I make pies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 1, 2012)

I worked at the Care For Animals Spay/Neuter Clinic today.  This is a clinic for people with low incomes and for spays and neuters on feral animals.  They spay or neuter the dog or cat for $25 or free depending on circumstances, give the animal a rabies shot, check for fleas, ears and general health.  It is a great service to the community.  

It was a wonderful experience.  There were plenty of volunteers.  The veterinarians were wonderful and stood for hours doing animal after animal.   They were kind and gentle with the animals and very caring.  

I had a great time as well as the people who work there are respectful and very kind.

PUPDATE:

Lady is struggling mightily and may not make it, but she is still hanging in there.   The other four puppies are thriving.  So far, I have named two of the other four.  One of them is Casper.  He has no voice and a completely white face.  The other is Olivia.  She is totally hyperactive.

No names yet for the other two.

Burrs and a Siberian Husky!  What a nightmare.  I took out almost two hundred and that doesn't include her tail feathers.  OUCH my aching fingertips.   I don't know where she hid them all.  But she was very patient while I removed them from her very furry coat.  I will tackle her tail tomorrow.   My goodness!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Little Lady passed away last night as Pneumonia took it's toll.  I wished I had a way to quickly euthanize her so she didn't have to suffer so.  Pneumonia when it is fast is merciful, but this was a slow and agonizing way for a small baby to die.  It was painful to watch as she struggled to hang on.  The antibiotics just didn't do their job.  I did make her as comfortable as possible and she seemed to know that.  

The other four are doing fine and seem to be thriving.  Fingers crossed.  But if any of them get pneumonia the way she did I will take them to the vet and have them put down immediately.  I can't bear to watch another baby suffer like that.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry Queen Mum  I hope the others stay healthy and strong. Poor little baby.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Awww....so sorry


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Pupdate:  Four happy little puppies this afternoon.  They were standing on all fours when I came home from church.   And one of them crawled up my pants leg while I was feeding her brother.  Of course, it was Olivia!  She is SO hyperactive.  She got all the way up to the knee and then got stuck.  I had to stand up and shake her out.  She was very upset that I didn't let her get the rest of the way up. 

My goodness but they are ravenous.  They eat until they look like little balloons with legs.  Then they lay around and burp puppy burps.  

The goats aren't happy because I have been keeping them in from browsing on Sundays.  (Too much to do.)   Houdini has been working on a way to get out of the main paddock.  He hasn't quite figured it out yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

So sorry bout your lil pup.  Hand feeding is so tough.
Your Houdini and my Millie would be best friends.. double trouble!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 2, 2012)

How about some updated PUP pictures.  I am sure they are changing every day.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Olivia is always on the prowl.  Catching her staying in one spot is nigh unto impossible.  She is tiny in comparison to the others, but I managed to catch a shot of her shooting off the bed.







Then there is the brindle pup, who for now is Half N Half.  He is a very serious fellow.  But most sweet and cute.  Here he is sitting in a perfect puppy pose, but I had to take the picture from above.






Of course there is the ever silent little ghost, Casper.






And of course, Goliath.   A very big puppy who is quite shy and did not want to be still for a picture.  I am putting up two shots, one of his face and the other a puppy pile so you can get an idea of how big he is in comparison to the others.  He is the puppy next to Half and Half (also a pretty big puppy.)  Olivia is in front.











Casper is buried under the pile.  His favorite puppy pile position.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice  Thanks!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

So cute...you will end up wanting to keep them all


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So cute...you will end up wanting to keep them all


I was thinking the same thing. QM- Do you think you'll find homes for them?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

The original owner has to find homes for them.  I am just their foster mom for eight weeks. 

They are so cute and they are showing their personalities now.   Casper is the low man on the totem pole.  Olivia seems to be the Alpha dog, even though she is the smallest.   Goliath is second and Half and Half is the next one.  They are all quite gentle little pups.  But Olivia is a hoot.  She is very hyper and full of beans.  When I put her on the floor she immediately goes exploring everywhere.  She explores the cat, the kitchen, under my chair, goes into the next room. Then comes back.  She really uses her nose and sniffs at everything.

They all know my voice and come to it immediately.  They also know when I am walking into the room.    

On to other news:

Today I took the goats for a walk and they have been getting distracted because the landlord parked a big truck full of deer corn under a garage thingy.  Someone spilled some in the driveway and of course instead of following me the goats want to go over there and eat it all up.   So today I collared Ian and Mama and made them follow me.  (Herd Queen and King Buck)   Ian was fit to be tied.  He did not want to miss out on the tasty morsels of corn.   

I got him down the road and turned him loose and he ran ahead about 100 feet and turned and stood on his hind legs bucked up and ran at me and stopped 10 inches from me in a head but position.  I immediately grabbed him, tipped his head up and said 'NO, DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!" then I pushed him away.

He ran away about 200 feet this time turned, leapt in the air and ran straight at me bucked up in the air stood on his hind legs and crashed down at me with his horns and stopped one inch from my knees.  Looking terrified.   Ian weighs about 180.  He is 37 inches at the withers.  He could have broken both my knees, but he knows that I am the boss.  (thank God!)

I grabbed his horns, tipped his head up again and said,  "THAT'S IT, you are naughty, NO, NO, NO.  I AM QUEEN MUM.'   Then I knocked his front feet out from under him and laid him on the ground and held him there for about 30 seconds staring straight in his eyes till he blinked.    He got up and hung his head and ran off and hid behind Mama.  She head butted him.  

We walked about 200 more yards and I turned around and said, "Let's go this way.  Ian, come."   Ian ran straight up behind me and stopped two feed behind me and walked quietly until I said he could go on and then he danced over to where the other goats were eating corn and pushed them all out of the way.  Then when I got there he stepped aside. 

When I decided to go back to where we were going I called all the goats and Ian and Mama rounded up and came right away and all the other goats followed nice as you please.  I was so proud of Ian.  He's such a good boy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

yikes..it's a good thing you know your goats so well QM. Has he ever done anything like that before?


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

Once he put his head down to tell me he didn't like what I was doing.  But that is the extent of it.  He was soundly pushed in the shoulder for it by Mama.  (She keeps the peace around here.)

I could see by the look on his face and how far he was from me when he stood on his hind legs he wasn't intending to hit me.  He was "pulling a punch".   My goats do it all the time.  AND I know my goats rarely make contact with each other.  Ian and Trump Card spar constantly and they barely touch each other except when there is a female in estrus involved.  Of course, if I had had any doubts about him making contact, I would have taken two steps to the side and he would have been on the ground in an instant.  I learned that technique from Mama.

I have been headbutted a couple times by a goat.  Mostly when I got in the way of two sparring females.  THAT HURTS!  They weren't aiming at me, though.  I just accidently stepped in the middle without paying attention to where I was going.  And once Mama was aiming at the dog who had ran around behind me and came through my legs.  Mama accidently hit my shin.  She immediately apologized, while I was writhing on the ground in pain.  In fact, both Mama and the dog apologized and laid down next to me making comforting dog and goat noises at me.  Mama even helped me get up off the ground and limp to the house.  Neither of them came near me for about a week after that.   

One of the advantages of training pack goats is knowing who your animals are and their every little behavioral nuance.  The other thing is they are bred for temperament.  I don't keep ANY aggressive animals.  IMHO,  not all "aggressive" animals are really aggressive either.  Most of them just have no manners.    


OK, with one exception.  My dog USED to be dog aggressive.  She isn't anymore.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the pack goat training is fantastic. Do you have a page about it? Where did you learn or were you self taught. I wonder if I gave my naughty Millie something to do if she would love it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

I learned from Donna and Steve Semasko's website,  Eidelweiss Acres... Donna is a wealth of information.   And you can call her for information as well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks QM!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah that's all really fascinating. But funny, too, the way you told the story about Ian. You are the leader of the pack, that's for sure!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I learned from Donna and Steve Semasko's website,  Eidelweiss Acres... Donna is a wealth of information.   And you can call her for information as well.


The website is messed up and not working for me. The link works but the sire itself is messed up. 

I like the idea of pack goats and using goats to pack but I'm not a fan of some of the people and their thought process on how goats must be treated and all.

I have a goat (Arianna) that I know would be great for that kind of thing. She is very sweet, will follow you anywhere, listens, is strong and large enough to pack, etc. But she was not bottle fed, I do give her a little smack when she's bad (shes never bad lol) and I sure do grab her horns and when I need to I'll pull her or drag her by them. I just don't like how most pack goat people think that in order to have a good pack goat they must be all these special things and you can only do this and not do that bla bla bla. 

I think you are more like me. You will put a goat in it's place when you need to. I know you grab their horns when they're bad and all. I'm not sure how you do everything but I think you break from the mold a bit and if I ever used goats to pack I think I would break the mold and do things differently too.


*sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I think OUTSIDE of the box all the time. In other words, I'm wierd.  (wise, idealistic, Exceptional, rebellious and Dynamic) I take what I can from each group and use it.  I leave the rest, but I try not to ignore what people have learned from experience.

I don't think all pack goats have to be bottle fed, but it does make it much easier to train many of them, if they started out that way.  Really though, I think a good pack goat is really more of a personality sort of thing and individual to the goat.

I take hold of horns to tip the head back all the time, but I never, ever grab horns and pull a goat along or jerk them around  unless I am doing it for the purpose of showing the goat who is boss.  Mostly because goats see that as a challenge to authority and respond in kind.  So I use it where it's appropriate.   

In other words, I try to think like a goat to train my goats. I get the feeling you do the same thing too.  

Some pack goat people ONLY train with hand signs,  Others only use whistles and words.  Me I use what works.  I prefer a clicker and words and sounds and hand signs depending on the circumstances.  

But if you are training for sale you need to use the standards that most packers use or you can't sell the animal easily within the packgoat community.  Me, I sell to "Other people".  Special purpose goats so to speak.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

> I don't think all pack goats have to be bottle fed, but it does make it much easier to train many of them, if they started out that way.  Really though, I think a good pack goat is really more of a personality sort of thing and individual to the goat.


I agree. I've never had a pack goat but I would bet they are much sweeter from a younger age and are more bonded to you.


You make some good points and I have looked lots of pack goat stuff up before. I would like to work have some goats to pack one day. I think it would be cool. 

Oh and the saddles and the stuff you need for them is expensive!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

> Yeah I think OUTSIDE of the box all the time. In other words, I'm wierd.  (wise, idealistic, Exceptional, rebellious and Dynamic) I take what I can from each group and use it.  I leave the rest, but I try not to ignore what people have learned from experience.


Sooo, that is what my family meant all those years when I was growing up!  They always said it rather meanly...guess they were a bit jealous!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh and the saddles and the stuff you need for them is expensive!!


I make my own.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. That's a good idea. You may have to show me some.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pack goats...very cool 

I too have been known for thinking outside the box...hey, if we were all the conventional thinkers...how limiting and boring would that be?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 4, 2012)

I love that you pack with your goats. I pack trained 2 of our previous llamas, and I also do packing with my sheepdog. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 7, 2012)

Just when I thought everything was going perfect in my life.  Things were falling in to place.  The best man to ever come in to my life IS MOVING ... AWAY!  A LONG, LONG WAY AWAY!   All the way to California. I LOVE this man.  He is my heart and soul.  We have been talking so long and sharing and dreaming together for months and now it is all going away with him.  He feels so right for me.  But I guess if I was right for him, he would have made me a part of his journey and he hasn't.  That is what is hard.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2012)

oh QM, I am so sorry. My heart is sure heavy for your heartache.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks.  Sigh.   He is still wonderful.  He is still kind and sweet.  I still love him.  But he will just be so far away.  I won't be able to see him or touch him.  But if he needs to go, he needs to go.  Have to let him go where he needs to go.  

 Too good to be true always is.

In the meantime,  do you know what happens when Pumpkin ferments in a jar that is not fully sealed?  

The jar lid explodes OFF the jar blowing pumpkin stuff all over the ceiling, walls, floor and kitchen appliances.  It makes a very loud explosion sound.  Then the resulting gooey stuff drips slowly down the walls ceiling and appliances till you get it all cleaned up.  BUT the good side of it is that if you added spices to the mix, it smells quite pleasant while you are cleaning it up.   It is hard to get off the ceiling, though!  

One finds gooey pumpkin stuff in very strange places while cleaning.  

And when two of them explode simultaneously it is even more exciting.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 8, 2012)

Awww that's so disappointing! I'm sorry Queen Mum.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 8, 2012)

He texted me last night and said it was temporary!   And he said he didn't want me to be left behind so maybe...   We chatted for about 2 hours online.   I really love this guy.   Fingers crossed.  I can't lose sight of the fact that sometimes you have to let someone go to hang on to them.  If that makes sense.

If something is real it doesn't go away with distance and time.  

I am impatient and maybe I need to learn a little patience and trust?  Yeah, yeah, that's it.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2012)

If love someone, set them free.
If they return to you, it was meant to be.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 8, 2012)

Of the puppies:   







Goliath and Half N Half are snuggling together.  Looking healthy!






Casper is getting quite the tummy on him.  Here he is sitting and waiting for me to tell him where the nap spot went.






Olivia has decided she is entitled to exclusive nap control of my lap so the only way to get a picture of her in one place is a picture of her in the puppy pile.  Otherwise she is running 100 miles an hour.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

Gettting so big!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you notice Goliath on his back with a bulging belly?  He is such a little piglet!  He always thinks he is starving.  When he has his bottle he sounds just like a little baby.  It is so cute!  When I take it away, though he whimpers as if he is starving even though his little tummy is as full as it can be.  Ever silent Casper just goes straight to sleep.    Goliath and Olivia look alike except Goliath weighs three pounds and Olivia weighs a 19 ounces.  

They have all started playing with the cat.  And wagging tiny tails.  Totally cute to watch.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 9, 2012)

Adorable puppies


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 9, 2012)

Making Croissants for the Christmas Cantata tonight.  Wish me luck.  It is labor intensive and they don't always turn out.   Lots of things can go wrong....

In and out of the refrigerator. Lots or turning and rolling the dough to get the butter worked in.  Then you have to shape them JUST RIGHT! and bake them JUST RIGHT.

Phew!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 9, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Making Croissants for the Christmas Cantata tonight.  Wish me luck.  It is labor intensive and they don't always turn out.   Lots of things can go wrong....
> 
> In and out of the refrigerator. Lots or turning and rolling the dough to get the butter worked in.  Then you have to shape them JUST RIGHT! and bake them JUST RIGHT.
> 
> Phew!


Sounds like a labor of love! I bet the goats and chickens will be glad to take care of any croissants that don't turn out perfectly for you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 10, 2012)

The croissants came out just OK.  They were a bit dry and not flaky enough.  I didn't have time to fold the dough many, many times.   They tasted good though and people ate them.  There was a ton of food.  

I have a lung infection so I had to really work hard to sing.  But we all sang well.  It sounded good.  

I wish my DBF could have been there, but he wasn't feeling well.  "(


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2012)

Poor Trump Card has a temp of 105 and is walking stiff legged and miserable this morning.  I gave him a whopping dose of Pen G, Vitamin B, Amonium Chloride, Baking Soda, Molasses, some minerals and a lot of hugs.   I hope he feels better soon and will take him to the vet for a fecal tomorrow.

He is a love.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 19, 2012)

Hope he gets better.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope Trump Card feels better soon.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2012)

Recently found out that someone I really trusted and appreciated totally betrayed me. He set me up on behalf of some other fool and was using me for about 6 months.  

There are evil people in this world who have no conscience.   I know that sounds naive.  And it is.  

Set your expectations high; find men and women whose integrity and values you respect; get their agreement on a course of action; and give them your ultimate trust.
- John Akers

This is my philosophy.  Alas, not everyone lives by that rule, thus one can get bitten in the behind now and then.  

 You are in integrity when the life you are living on the outside matches who you are on the inside.
- Alan Cohen

However...

You reap what you sow sometimes tenfold.

Live and learn.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2012)

Rat update:

The little creep tore the heck out of my kitchen drawer.  I cleaned it out and filled it with about a pound of rat bait mixed with peanut butter.   The next day the bait was COMPLETELY GONE!   Triumph I thought.   NOPE.

This evening out he came.   He is driving me NUTS!   The rat is mocking me and my dog and my cat.  He is practically domesticated at this point.   

Traps, bait, tricks.  NONE have worked so far.  Any ideas?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

BB gun! Since you see him often enough..just shoot 'em!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

I second the BBgun...if you wear a Santa hat while shooting at them, that will make it more festive and perhaps start a new tradition?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I second the BBgun...if you wear a Santa hat while shooting at them, that will make it more festive and perhaps start a new tradition?


HAHA


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 21, 2012)

Where else would you find a group of people you encourage you to use a bbgun to solve a rat problem.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 21, 2012)

BB gun,  doesn't it just make them more determined to chew stuff up.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't know my dad is pretty good at killing with the BB gun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> BB gun,  doesn't it just make them more determined to chew stuff up.


Not if you kill them


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never seen a dead rat chew up anything.  

Seriously, it really is a good way to get rid of them. 

QM- I could be mistaken but didn't you say you have a landlord? If so, and you are renting AND they were there before you moved in (in other words...you didn't bring about the rat problem) they should be hiring someone to get rid of the problem. Depending on the landlord, if you don't tell them there is a problem and the rats begin destroying the wiring etc. they could hold you liable for damage done. Hopefully you  (if you are renting) don't have a jerky LL.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a great landlord.  And they were here before I moved in.  How do you kill a rat with a BB gun?  This guy is as big as a squirrel.  A BB is going to just make him mad.  He is huge.  I think I need a squirrel gun like a shotgun?  Might put quite a few holes in things though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh no. A BB gun will kill rats or squirrels. If you want something bigger then go with a .22


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 21, 2012)

Straw, my houseguest says "Tthis is no ordinary rat.  It is a hillbilly rat.  He looks like a linebacker for the Seattle Seahawks.  The dude is on sterioids. The thing has been breeding with a darned sasquatch."  (She is from the Pacific NW.)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry about your rat problem....but your post is...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2012)

QM- your post was ...    but I know the issue isn't! :/

BB, I wouldn't shoot a 22 in the house. Have tried a small live trap...something squirrel size. Put lots of goodies in it, keep your cats away though. Our neighbor brought our cat back to us in one the other day.  
we've trapped lots of possum and coon (larger trap though) by just putting an egg in the trap...one simple egg. Worth a try.
If you catch him just don't get all sentimental and let him "freeeeeeeeeee"...... shoot him!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> QM- your post was ...    but I know the issue isn't! :/
> 
> BB, I wouldn't shoot a 22 in the house. Have tried a small live trap...something squirrel size. Put lots of goodies in it, keep your cats away though. Our neighbor brought our cat back to us in one the other day.
> we've trapped lots of possum and coon (larger trap though) by just putting an egg in the trap...one simple egg. Worth a try.
> If you catch him just don't get all sentimental and let him "freeeeeeeeeee"...... shoot him!


I have no sentimental feelings about that rat!  He has chewed up so many things that I was thinking the most evil thoughts of cruel punishment the other day.  I shocked myself and had to go put myself in time out after washing my brain out with soap.  My roommate wants to taser him right in the behind.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh  yeah... taser him!   but you have to get pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Had the tv on before and someone reading...Twas the Night Before Christmas and thought of you Queen Mum...Twas the Night Before Christmas and all through the house...not a creature was stirring...except those dang rats and mice...

Now a taser does sound kinda fun


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Had the tv on before and someone reading...Twas the Night Before Christmas and thought of you Queen Mum...Twas the Night Before Christmas and all through the house...not a creature was stirring...except those dang rats and mice...
> 
> Now a taser does sound kinda fun


 

And the rats ate the ham
And the mice ate the bread.
When Santa Claus came he shouted out dam!
Who took my cookies,
Oh gosh, and my milk
Then he looked all around
And the presents he spilt

As he picked them all up
Those darned rats scurried 
And scrambled
Ripping paper to shreds
Until things were a shambles

Then Santa said
What am I going to do
I don't like all these rats
I think one's on my shoe
So he took out his taser 
And zapped him a couple

And jumped in his sleigh 
And with just a kerfluffle
He shouted to his reindeer
Lets get out of here
Those hillbilly  rats have had to much cheer

But I left Sara a gift
Should give her some fun
Merry Christmas to all
And to Sara,  make those rats run.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS QM!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> MERRY CHRISTMAS QM!


Thanks!

My puppies and goats and cat all say Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Queen Mum


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 25, 2012)

I love it Elevan.  Thanks,  It made my day.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't believe I still have bad lungs. It's been weeks and I can't lay down without coughing.  One course of antibiotics and now I need a second one.  

PLUS the lady who is staying with me is really, really sick.  The poor dear can barely get out of bed.  Then I went to church Sunday and half the church (including the pastor) was out with the same thing.  Gracious sakes, that stuff is bad.  

The pups are doing well though.  One of them left for his new home on Christmas day. It was a very successful placement.  I just have two left to place.  They are SO CUTE!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope you start getting better!!!  Lots of people down with flu around here...seems to be a long one and I'm finally getting over mine... hope you and your friend are better soon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon QM! Good job on the puppy placement!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes!   I am sure I will be fine.  I managed to crawl out of the house today and fix  the fence to keep the goats in and clean the barn and put out hay. It snowed on Wednesday night and the goats are going stir crazy.  And the ground is all wet and soggy from the melt.  What a muddy icky mess.  

All that work, kicked my hiney and now all I want to do is lay around and cough.  

I am more worried about my poor houseguest.  Need to baby her a bit!  She needs it.  The virus is really beating her up bad.    

The pups need homes soon.  They are becoming way too attached to me.   (Being their mommy and all.)  But me, I'm not attached to them.  No not at all.   Not at all.   Even though they are cute and smart and talented and amazingly wonderful and the best puppies in the world.   Tee hee.

Speaking of snow,  I can't figure out why people are so panicked about it around here.  We got all of 4 inches.  It was a silver thaw, but things just aren't that bad.    I realize the power is out in places, but it isn't ridiculously cold and intolerable. Plus the ground is pretty flat and the roads were very quickly cleared.  I'm sure folks up North have it much worse.

Sheesh where I come from, the place is very hilly and in some places mountainous and a silver thaw is positively treacherous.  However, the biggest threat is from 4 wheel drivers thinking they "know how to handle it." and so they drive like nuts.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I was closer, I'd gladly lighten your puppy burden  I can tell you certainly aren't attached at all!

Hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2012)

Half N Half  - 4 1/4 pounds.  1/2 blue heeler?  1/2 bull terrier.   Good at retrieving stuff.   His favorite toy is a pacifier. BUT he likes to drag out shoes twice his size; a brass faucet fixture (and carry it around);  my blanket (imagine him dragging a full size blanket around); towels, you name it, he will retrieve it.  








Casper  - 4 1/2 pounds   1/2 blue heeler?  1/2 bull terrier.     Very quiet.   When he barks he bays.  He loves to play tug-o-war.  And he likes to chase a ball.  He also steals Half N Half's pacifier.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Awww...both such cuties


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 27, 2012)

Half N Half is the cutest thing ever! Can you please mail him to me?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

Well QM, all your hard work paid off! Those pups made it because of your diligence. So for you...     

Hope they find wonderful FOREVER homes!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2012)

Aren't they Boo tee full?  Right now they are playing with the cat who thinks he is a puppy.  He eats with them, drinks water with them and even has to get in my lap with them.  They all attack the cat and the cat fights back by swatting the puppys and tackling them.  He play bites them.  Never hurts them, no matter how hard they chomp on him, pull his tail or bite his face and ears.  

Yesterday, Bow was trying to teach the puppies how to jump up on a box.  Over and over he jumped and then nudged the puppies to try.  It was very hilarious.  They all sat there in a little row, patiently watching and would then try.  Of course, the cat eventually gave up but not before one of the pups almost made it. 

He also brought them his catnip mouse to play with.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's too cute 

Now...if I was going to take one ... but I can't...I'm allergic to dog hair and it's hard enough having Maizey who is a shedding dog...but take antihistimines since I am not getting rid of her ever... it would be Casper


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is Casper with his sister, snoozing.  His sister has a home but she is here for now.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

Three words. Flat rate shipping. Don't forget the air holes!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2012)

I laid Casper on his back on my knees this evening.  He has a very freckled tummy.  Anyway, he laid there looking like a little spotted beach ball and fell asleep whilst I rubbed his little chest and tummy.  The look of ecstasy on his little puppy countenance was priceless.     

It is odd how much he has changed since he was born.  He was pure white when born except for about three black spots on his back and tail and a little black nose.   Now he is freckled everywhere like a dalmation and has a blue face and head, with black paw pads.  He also has brown freckles on his legs and brown eye brows.   The outsides of his ears are black with white hair covering them and the insides of his ears are pink with brown edges.  He's really quite striking looking. 

He is such a sweet quiet little fellow.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 30, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sheesh where I come from, the place is very hilly and in some places mountainous and a silver thaw is positively treacherous.  However, the biggest threat is from 4 wheel drivers thinking they "know how to handle it." and so they drive like nuts.


Try driving an average of 6,000 miles a month with fools like that on ice and snow covered mountain highways. Our delivery driver had to leave us. So I took over the run. 

BTW: Great job with the pups.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 31, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kstaven.  I come from Washington State.  I hear you.   Those 4 wheelers drive me nuts.  You want to drive right over the top of them.  squish!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Queen Mum...

Kids told Dh about your idea on the fort... He has invited you to come help! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi Queen Mum...
> 
> Kids told Dh about your idea on the fort... He has invited you to come help!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy to do it!    Can I bring my tools?   It would be lots of fun!   We could have a competition to see who builds the biggest and best fort!   I'll do the 12th century  fort and your husband can build the cowboy fort.  We can split the kids into two teams.   HA HA HA HA.

What fun.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2013)

All the puppies now have homes!  YAY!   and here is the latest picture of Gooterbelle.  She belongs to my house guest.  Isn't she just cute!?!   She looks like  a little tiny pit bull terrier, but she is a bull terrier, not pit bull and part blue heeler.  She is very sweet and energetic and funny as heck.  We got her a stuffed chicken which she loves to play with along with her pacifier.  She is also learning to chase a ball.   She sleeps in a little basket.  She and Bow play endlessly.  It is great to watch them.  Bow is very gentle with her and she chews on Bow mercilessly.    







I really miss the other puppies, but I don't miss the endless puppy pads and the cost of food.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2013)

BTW,  Goat babies are due Feb 28 (Mama),  March 13 (Brownie and Dot),  March 21 (Jelly Bean) and April 8 (Polka).  I am hoping that Perl missed the boat, but not sure.  If she is pg, she would be due on May 13.  I am *REALLY* hoping for a couple good does from Brownie and Mama and the rest will be sold including Perl.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 6, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> BTW,  Goat babies are due Feb 28 (Mama),  March 13 (Brownie and Dot),  March 21 (Jelly Bean) and April 8 (Polka).  I am hoping that Perl missed the boat, but not sure.  If she is pg, she would be due on May 13.  I am *REALLY* hoping for a couple good does from Brownie and Mama and the rest will be sold including Perl.


Can't wait for kidding.

Will you keep Mama's kids?

My goats are due Feb 10th and March 5th for Alana


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Gooterbelle!   she is cute!

I have 1 due in Feb. - Hopefully I won't absolutely love one of them... I can't keep any more goats.  :/

Isn't Perl your naughty one?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2013)

Southern,  Perl is not naughty, she is funny and noisy.  She is also very bossy.  For such a little thing, she prances around like a queen goat.  When the "babies" are out, she is always in the front of the line and if the other girls and boys try to be in front she turns around and butts them back into the proper order.   What a queen!   

I will sell as many as I can.  I need dairy does not bucklings and minis.  I would dearly love to add a Kiko to my herd to mix in some good genes.  Right now, if Mama gives me does, and Brownie gives me does, those will be the keepers.  '

Houdini is always a keeper, and my core herd is Mama, Brownie and Ian.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on the puppies!  It is so hard when the little ones leave the nest isn't it?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow,  LOTS of RAIN.   And the daffodils are trying to bloom.  It feels like spring these days.  Warm and wet.

There are ants everywhere and the rats are back in the kitchen again.   I thought we had gotten rid of the rats and ants, but now that the rain is so heavy they seem to be coming in to find dry places.  

The goats are tired of the rain.  Their field is a swampy mud pit.  

My landlord moved another trailer in next door.  RIGHT next door.   Not 20 feet from my window.    It's a recycled FEMA flood trailer.  Oh boy...  So much for privacy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

> My landlord moved another trailer in next door.  RIGHT next door.   Not 20 feet from my window.    It's a recycled FEMA flood trailer.  Oh boy...  So much for privacy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

that's all.... just 

how ya doin?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 18, 2013)

Mama is looking REALLY pregnant all of a sudden.  So is Brownie.   Mama is due February 28.  Brownie is due in the middle of March.  Either Brownie is having really big babies or triplets.   Mama always gets big when she has big babies.  I am hoping for some nice doeling from both of those two girls. 

Looking to sell some of my other goats this month.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been looking in to going back to school.  I investigated a teaching certification and Nursing.   They seem to be the most available jobs right now.   

Teaching requires a 4 year bachelors degree.   As does an RN license.   

University of Arkansas has a two year AA degree in "education" but that is only a basic AA degree and only allows for a person to work as a teachers aid.   And I thought about an LPN license, but really I either want to be a real teacher or an RN.  So, it looks like even though I already have a Bachelors degree, I will have to go back to school and get more credits.   

Not sure which focus?  Hmmm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Queen Mum...you just don't strike me as the "go along" kind of person... with all the ridiculous politics in teaching these days, teachers are swamped with so much junk they don't get enough time to actually teach. Just a thought.

You as an RN...you strike me as such a caring person and a great caregiver. 

..and you probably were not really asking for my 2 cents worth...


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

I second Southern's input. Teaching has become VERY political...and good, experienced teachers are all retiring if they can so they don't have to put up with it anymore! It's sad really. They teach to test scores...not for LEARNING anymore. (Some rare teachers still TEACH...but again, they're rare!)


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm.  Good points!  I really do like medicine.  (Paramedic for a number of years.)   Always wanted to be a doctor working in a foreign village somewhere.  Maybe I could do it as an RN.  

I taught overseas and loved teaching but it is far different than teaching here.   Much more freedom to "do the right thing".   Years as an educational advocate have made me a bit jaded about the education system.  Still I love my kindies.  (Kiindergarteners and first graders.)   My favorite age group to teach.  

Hmmmm.  Food for thought.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Queen Mum, have you ever thought of tutoring for phonics / math for K-1.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Queen Mum, have you ever thought of tutoring for phonics / math for K-1.


I have thought about it, but around her the pay is terrible and the jobs are few and far between.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

The problem is you have tooo many gifts and talents QM! ...and I'm being serious, I think when a person has the ability to do many things it really can make it difficult to decide which direction to go in.

Excited about your kiddings coming up! 

Maybe I shouldn't ask...but.. how is the long distance relationship going?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 23, 2013)

Long distance relationship?   The last thing he said to me is "I love you."    Then he left without a word of good bye or a forwarding address.

Some people are sorry (that is a state of being.)  Other people are remorseless.  I guess in his case both apply.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Long distance relationship?   The last thing he said to me is "I love you."    Then he left without a word of good bye or a forwarding address.
> 
> Some people are sorry (that is a state of being.)  Other people are remorseless.  I guess in his case both apply.


Awww....sounds like you need a


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup...you need a hug 

And that dude needs this...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Long distance relationship?   The last thing he said to me is "I love you."    Then he left without a word of good bye or a forwarding address.
> 
> Some people are sorry (that is a state of being.)  Other people are remorseless.  I guess in his case both apply.


Really sucks how it all happened but I am sure, the tough yet sensitive soul you are, is glad to have found out the truth before it was too late so to speak! So many people end up married before they know what a creep they are really with! 

But a   is still in order!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the hugs.  I am also selling some of my goats, that is harder.  Trump Card is going to a new home tomorrow.      The lady is really happy to get him and I know he will be loved.  But I will miss that gentle buck.  

Next week, Dot, Polka and Perl are going to new homes as well.   Dot and Perl have little udders quickly developing.  I had hoped Perl had missed the breeding season, but she is pretty good sized, (almost the same size as her mama) so she will handle the pregnancy well.    

Just two more boys to find homes for.  Then I will be down to the core group of Mama, Brownie, Jelly Bean, Ian, and Houdini.  

Mama and Brownie are getting big and Jelly Bean is positively waddling.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry QM


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I took Trump Card to his new owner today. She was THRILLED to get him and loved all over him.   This makes me very pleased.  I love it when I sell a goat to someone who appreciates them and sees what a good quality animal they are.  And I know he will be well loved and well taken care of.   

YAY!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry you have to sell them but glad you found a good home


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Just checkin on ya today. Very glad you are so pleased with Trump Card's new owner. I know it was hard for every breeder I got my goats from but my babies sure have made me happy and they have lots of people to love and care for them. I try to remind myself of that when I start thinking of selling kids.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2013)

Selling goats is always in the plan.   I take that in stride.   Got to make room for the new babies that are due soon.   But one does get attached.   The key to selling painlessly is finding good homes for those sold.   The lady that bought my boy is good people.

This has been kind of a tough week for me though.  Lots happening on the home front.   (Southern front.)   DRAMA, DRAMA, DRAMA,  RUMORS flying everywhere.  Hooda thunkit~?  In such a small town that so much drama could come from so few people in such a tiny little place?  Worse than Peyton Place!  

If oxygen was generated from Rumors and drama, we would all be blind due to excess oxygenation.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Those 'small towns' are the WORST for drama! Nothing else to do. Everyone in everyone's business...THINKING this or that. Don't let it get you down! 

At one of my past jobs I was apparently sleeping with everyone...even the married guys! Man! I would've been EXHAUSTED by what these 'ladies' were having me doing! One even called to 'see how I was doing...if I was "down" from all the gossip'! I informed her that if SOME (old) people spent all that energy actually DOING their JOBS, instead of making stuff up, they wouldn't be intimidated by the fact I got my job done! The rumors stopped and they left me alone after that! 

Pathetic...really pathetic. Chin up Queen!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks COCOnut


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

anytime! 
just remember...if you weren't awesome...they'd have NO REASON to be jealous of you! 
Some people need to mind their OWN business/homes. Those who live in a glass house shouldn't throw stones!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 28, 2013)

Hard day today.  More drama based on rumor and innuendo.  I'm not the center of any of it.  I'm just helping someone else and getting caught in the middle as a buffer.   But there you have it.   It will be better as the mirrors fall and the smoke blows away.  This evening I had a great time, channeling local silliness and buffoonery with a friend.    In the meantime,  little Perl is going to a new home tomorrow.   I am excited for her, but sad at the same time.   The new buyer is excited to have her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, Perl is away at a new home.  She went with her usually noise.  When we got to the exchange point, she didn't want to come out of the cage.   But she is probably being spoiled rotten about now.  The lady who wanted to buy her had to be told she was sold, because her dad bought her as a surprise and drove 3 hours to pick her up.  (What a nice dad!)

I'm going to miss her, but I know she will be loved.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2013)

Last night - 9 pm   Big red sign on the computer   - Take Cover!  Tornado 

We scrambled around getting stuff out.  I grabbed the "grab and run bags" that I have ready.  we got out the flashlights and got the dog and cat ready.  My houseguest was worried and scared.  Then I reminded her that there would be NO TORNADO COMING OUR WAY,  because I was living here and there are NO TORNADOS allowed if I LIVE HERE!   

She did not believe me.   

I sat down, the wind blew.  The lights went out for about 30 seconds - twice.  Then the wind blew bigger and stronger.  It was very rainy for a long time.   But NO TORNADO.  Because I have decided that as long as I live here we will have NO TORNADO on the property.  Just not going to happen.  

She doesn't believe me.   

WHAT?!?  tch!   KKHCH!   Sheesh!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad no tornado came upon you...we have grab and go back packs ready too...had lots to put away today, but so glad no tornado hit us either...long night!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad no tornado hit...and I'm with you! I think that tornado KNEW it wasn't welcome! Pbbbbft on your houseguest for NOT believing you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 31, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Glad no tornado hit...and I'm with you! I think that tornado KNEW it wasn't welcome! Pbbbbft on your houseguest for NOT believing you!


he he he he...


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 1, 2013)

QM- if a tornado could be swayed by force of personality, it wouldn't have a chance getting near you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2013)

My personality is quite a strong thing.  It blows things around quite often..... he he he......


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 5, 2013)

I meant that as a compliment.  Well behaved women rarely make history......


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2013)

Very BAD DAY on my farm.   Angel guards my goats, my chickens and me. While the goats were out browsing, today she went into the turtle pen next to where the goats were eating on the property and tore up 4 piglets that are NOT mine.  Apparently she saw them as intruders and a threat to the goats.    It never occurred to me she would see them as a danger to the goats.   STUPID STUPID, STUPID ME!    It never occurred to me she would see them as a danger to the goats.    

  I should have introduced her and I FAILED her.  I feel like a complete idiot and I am devastated that I had to put down a sweet tempered, wonderful dog because she was doing what she is supposed to do.   But it isn't my property and they aren't my pigs and being on the property is a privilege.  

 I had to have her put down.  She is too old to rehome (12) and the pigs owner was very upset and rightly so.   He was willing to have me take her to a shelter, but she would have been euthanized there anyway so I took her to the vet and took care of it myself.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 11, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Very BAD DAY on my farm.   Angel guards my goats, my chickens and me. While the goats were out browsing, today she went into the turtle pen next to where the goats were eating on the property and tore up 4 piglets that are NOT mine.  Apparently she saw them as intruders and a threat to the goats.    It never occurred to me she would see them as a danger to the goats.   STUPID STUPID, STUPID ME!    It never occurred to me she would see them as a danger to the goats.
> 
> I should have introduced her and I FAILED her.  I feel like a complete idiot and I am devastated that I had to put down a sweet tempered, wonderful dog because she was doing what she is supposed to do.   But it isn't my property and they aren't my pigs and being on the property is a privilege.
> 
> I had to have her put down.  She is too old to rehome (12) and the pigs owner was very upset and rightly so.   He was willing to have me take her to a shelter, but she would have been euthanized there anyway so I took her to the vet and took care of it myself.


So sorry you had to put your dog down especially since she was your LGD.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your dog.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2013)

I went in the pigpen after I had Angel put down and it looks like the pigs were lacerated from just running around the pen trying to get out.  (The pen is walled with tin roofing.)  The roofing is bent and lying on the ground in places and they tried to crawl under.)   No dog bites on them that are fresh and the pigs are completely scratched up and tore up from the previous dog attack by the neighbor dog that killed one of the pigs 4 days ago and chewed up one of the others.  

So it looks like Angel was just chasing them around and the cuts are from the tin.   I was just sick about it. Either way the pigs are really hurt badly.  So no excuses.   But the lacerations are really bad.  And the landowner doesn't want to do anything about it.  I offered to take them to the vet to get the worst of it sewn up.   He said no.   I talked to the vet and he suggested that if the owner will allow it I can give them some pen G so they won't get infected.   

I hope so.  Those cuts are deep.

I am so sad, both for the loss of Angel and for those poor little piglets.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

That is the saddest thing, all the way around. I'm so sorry Queen Mum.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

I found this and I really like it.

and this one... 

From:  

Dave's Words of Wisdom


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hopefully the piglets will recover. And your relationship with the landowner will remain intact.

Maybe you can doctor the pigs on the sly. Just to make sure they have a chance.  

Would the landowner think about putting hot wire around the pen to keep dogs out. 

My dog ran into hot wire and has decided its bad stuff. Stays away from it now. 

I'm sorry you lost your dog. It ain't easy doing something like that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, I did doctor the pigs and they are doing OK.   Hot wire,  Didn't think of that.   That, in my opinion would be a good idea!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

One of Mama's babies is sick.  Pneumonia, I think.  She is listless and walking with a hunched back.  Seems to have "lumpy" breathing.   It's no rattly or wheezy, but her breathing doesn't sound right.   I brought her in for the night,  (been tons of rain) and am bottle feeding her.  I gave her Pen G.

Cross your fingers folks,  she is a cute little doeling and very sweet.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2013)

Brownie babies   TWIN BUCKLINGS
Clearly these are Trump Card Babies...
One big one and one small one...







Baby 1 - 8.4 pounds   






Baby 2 - 6.5 pounds







Mama's girl is doing well, but doesn't understand nursing on her Mama.  She is a bottle baby now.
The buckling is also a bottle baby...

Brownies kids will be dam raised for the first month or so, then switched to the bottle.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2013)

Mama had triplets and the smallest of them is  Sweet Pea.   






She started out really well, but something went wrong and I noticed on day 2 that she was walking hunched up and barely moving.   I thought she had pneumonia.  SO pulled her to bottle feed.  Her breathing improved but other than that, she just didn't get any better.   Her pasterns were very weak and I gave her BoSe,  Vitamin B, some probios and extra collostrum.   I also started her on Pen G.  Nothing worked.  I could see NO evidence of a specific disease at all except that she progressively got weaker in her little front left leg.   I suspected Navel Ill, but didn't see any outward signs other than the one weak front leg.  All along she has been eating and peeing and pooping just fine...

Today she was in obvious pain and her front knees were swollen so I took her to the vet.  *Navel Ill. * He drained the fluid from her knees and injected antibiotics into both front joint capsules.  She is on a different antibiotic.   

I routinely use iodine on the navels of all my babies and clean them very well.  But you can't guarantee that they won't get an infection.   I really am upset at myself for not taking her to the vet earlier.   (Like several days ago.)  My babies can't tell me where it hurts...

I won't make that mistake again...

She stood up in her bed tonight and talked to me...  She is a little trooper...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm pulling for her!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2013)

I am still helping Sweet Pea stand up.   Her little left front knee is just causing her so much pain, but this evening I noticed a turning point of sorts.  She was walking with a bit more "bounce" in her step and she seemed much more cheerful.   I am still not sure she is going to be OK, but I am praying for her little self.   Babies are precious no matter what the species and this one is a little quiet, gentle soul with the heart of a lion.  Even my tough, "I HATE GOATS" roommate likes her and the guy I am dating calls every night to tell me to give her a kiss...

On other fronts,  IAN is being a pain in the BUTT.  He keeps getting out of the pen and running amok.  I need an electric fence.  I have all the supplies except a charger.  WHICH, if my electric bill were lower at my home (almost $200 per month, because there is something wrong with the wiring in my trailer) I would be able to afford.    ARGH!   

I have an old charger, I am going to try and see if I can get it to work tomorrow if the rain stops.

Also, I saw a use for a stainless steel washing machine tub last night.  It is an outdoor fireplace.  I happen to have a washer with a stainless steel tub.  The washer is broken.   Thus I have been hand washing ALL my towels and clothes in my bathtub.  I might as well use the bad washing machine tub for something creative.  SO today I took the thing apart.  I think I am going to enjoy my outdoor fireplace...  

My babies were all out playing today in the sunshine.  LEAPING AND DANCING and running everywhere.  It is so much fun to watch them play.   Ah goats...  Worth every annoying minute of their shenanigans for moments like that.

Maybe I will take some pics tomorrow....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

so cute!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2013)

Sweet Pea got up and walked all the way across the living room to follow me into the kitchen!        I think she is feeling better.   Maybe turning the corner.   I hope so.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 23, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sweet Pea got up and walked all the way across the living room to follow me into the kitchen!        I think she is feeling better.   Maybe turning the corner.   I hope so.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope a washer comes your way soon.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 23, 2013)

http://fayar.craigslist.org/ppd/3698902025.html

I don't know where you live in Arkansas but I saw this and thought of you.  Hope you find a good washer for a good price.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2013)

Still waiting for the rain to abate... It has been raining for three days.   It is mud, mud, mud everywhere, BUT I got some good dry hay.  The babies are still happy and growing.   Sweet Pea is still very stiff jointed.  I am going to have the whole herd tested for CAE, just in case.   Especially after reading Donnabelle's post on the subject, can't be too careful.  They were tested last year and tested negative.  But you can't be too careful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2013)

Little Sweet Pea went to a new home yesterday.  I decided not to sell her as she is just too weak to be a really thrifty doe.  SO she went to the new home with the understanding that she has to be a PET goat.   They accepted her with open arms.  

AND the same dairy where Donnabelle got her CAE positive goat is where I was living for 3 weeks so now I have to have all my goats tested again for CAE to be sure and can't sell any of my goats till I am sure they are CAE tested...  

THOSE PEOPLE make me mad. Not only did they have the CAE positive kids on their farm and the dams, but they conned me into selling 3 CAE positive babies for them.    I would never have sold those kids to anyone if I had known.  AND I sold the other buckling to another farmer.    I don't know how to get ahold of him to let him know!  Neither Donnabelle  who is a wonderful kind person or the other farmer deserved that kind of headache.


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2013)

We have this dog... Gooterbelle.    And this cat...  Bow.

The dog and the Cat don't know that they are a dog and a cat.  They play endlessly.   Bow 'raised' Gooterbelle from a bottle fed baby.  Bow is convinced that he is in charge of Gooterbelle and Gooterbelle thinks Bow is her playtoy.   

They do this for hours 







You would think from the picture that someone was getting hurt.   NOPE!

Then....

Don't mess with MY KITTY!






Snoooooooooze.........!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2013)

More baby pics...   

Brownie's twin bucklings,  Bisquit and Gravy.   Bisquit is squaring up with Troy   (mama's boy)







Dot's buckling, Wonee.  A mini Oberhauslie, half the size of Bisquit, Gravy, and Troy.   He is very sweet.   






Jelly Bean's kids, Oreo and Coffee.   Socks was disbudded today and didn't feel like a picture...






Raina,  Mama's girl.   BEFORE she was disbudded today.   A bit of a nightmare.  The vet didn't want to use the disbudding iron because her horns were long.  He cut them off and then cauterized - sort of.  






Mama, looking absurdly thin after birthing twins, being wormed and giving tons of milk.  She does this every kidding.   I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep her in "condition" every year.  I think I am going to retire her this year from kidding.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 3, 2013)

They are all beautiful.  Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 3, 2013)

Absolutely precious Queen Mum... love the picture of Bisquit and Troy squaring each other up!

I'm kinda feeling a sense of "Goat Godmother" syndrome with Raina Rhiannon now!  Beautiful girl... now beautifully named! Awesome!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Loved the photos!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 14, 2013)

Here it is, the middle of the month.  My kids are a month old already.   I have sold one and given one away.   CAE came back negative.  PHEW!   

Raina weighs nearly 30 pounds and is going to be HUGE!  All the other kids pale in comparison to her.  She is going to be beautiful.

The surprise of the season is Dot.  Brownie's doeling from last year.  She is giving a TON of milk for her size.   Not only is she feeding Wonnie,  but she is giving an additional 5 pounds of milk per day.   That is a lot of milk for a doe that only weighs about 50 pounds.   She has an almost full sized udder.   And she has nice full sized teets.   Bigger and easier to milk than Brownie's.   

I have to sell a BUNCH more goats.   Fingers crossed.  The mini's are so much easier to sell than the full sized goats.   The cute factor definitely sells.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 21, 2013)

It has been quite a while since I have been online.  My internet is down and my computer is on the blink.   NEWS and UPDATES:    Raina is HUGE!   Mama has hoof rot AGAIN!   Houdini is an amourous pain in the Patoot and in full RUT.   

Brownie, Mama and Dot are giving me about three gallons of milk a day between them.   The kids are all ready to be weaned.   I am making cheese.    

I will be selling the majority of my kids at auction in June  if I don't sell them individually this month.   So far I have sold 5 kids.   

I have entered the business of metal recovery and recycling  (scrapping)   and am earning my feed money that way.   It is a lot of work but good money when I find a good load of scrap.   The man I am currently dating, is my partner and he is AWESOME.   I have never known a man who works so hard in my life.   AND he loves my goats as well.   I am pretty sure he kind of likes me too...   Whoo HOO!


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 26, 2013)

Hi QueenMum!  Always good to hear things are going well in the romance department 

The goats look great, good for you for selling some. And yay for lots of milk and cheese!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 29, 2013)

AACK!   My favorite kitty disappeared.  KILLED!   I found it in the dumpster with it's neck broken.   We thought someone had killed it on purpose but a neighbor confessed that a dog killed it.   Stray, he said.   He put it in the dumpster, because he said he didn't know it belonged to me...

AND my dog disappeared for about 4 days at the same time.  We found her locked in an abandoned building.   SOMEONE clearly put her in there.   FORTUNATELY, we got her out.   She was dehydrated and hungry, but OK.   She has been hiding under the couch ever since.    

Well, now the dog barks at everything and anything.   So I may have to get rid of her.   WE shall see...   

The weather is heating up to hot, hot, hot.  AND humid.   My least favorite time of year.   

But I got a washing machine, after months of not having one, so AT least I can do laundry and hang it out to dry instead of washing my clothes in the bath tub by the old feet on the clothes and hand wringing them, method.   

AND Mama and the goats all went through a course of Cydectin for barber pole worms...   Bad this year because of all the wet weather we have been having...

Mama's hoof rot has cleared up.   Fortunately the other goats are all resistant to the stuff...

Houdini is up to his tricks of trying to woo all the girls in the field.   We have to tie Ian in the pen because he likes to jump the fence and play at the neighbors eating their garden.   So Houdini has been taunting him.   Lately Houdini jumps on the top of Ian's house and stand their lording it over him that he is "taller" than Ian.   Of course, he can't get down, then and Ian just stands on his hind legs (at 6 foot 6 inches) and makes Houdini feel small again.   

Ian is now bigger than Mama.  Not longer, just bigger.   Taller at the withers.  He is growing and growing.  He's two now.  Has a bit more to grow.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jul 21, 2013)

Latest update:   July 20, 2013
I wormed everyone for Barberpole worms and everyone bulked up except Mama.   

I sold the bucklings at auction and took a HUGE loss on them.   The auctioneer did a terrible job and made NO attempt to sell any of the animals in his sale.  Never again!  They were in prime condition, looked great and were the nicest animals there.  My DBF cried.   HE was way more attached than I thought.      

I have been making lots of cheese and am getting a ton of milk every day.   

All the girls are looking sleek, fat and shiny.  (Exept Mama, that is, who is constantly thin.)   

Ian is 200 pounds of muscle and is taller than Mama.   He is a gorgeous buck.  One of the local goat people wants to rent him as a sire for his herd....  

Houdini, my only other buck has doubled in size since I brought him home, is also sleek and shiny, and is a beautiful boy now.   He is looking better than ever.  He follows me anywhere and loves cookies.   He is my sweetie.    

Brownie is as tall as Mama, not as long but is a lovely girl and produces tons of milk, but her teats are smallish.   

Her kids from last year, Dot (renamed Double Dip, because she is constantly trying to get two turns on the milk stand) is turning out to be a great producer and has nice teats for milking.

Polka Dot is pregnant.   She turned out to be all brown with a large white patch that is covered in spots.  I hope she passes the spots on to her kids.   

Jelly Bean is pregnant again, this time by Houdini.   BUT if you all remember, she was wild as a March Hare when I got her.   She is VERY tame now.  She loves to stand for scratches and animals cookies.   She is producing a fair amount of milk.   AND she is darling on the milk stand.   

My latest girl, Reina,  is the mini-me of Mama.   She is going to be as big as Mama when she grows up and would be a clone of her except instead of white markings she has brown markings.   She has Mama's personality.   She has a beautiful long dairy body, wide hips,  long gorgeous legs, and a perfectly straight topline.  

As you may remember, I lost Angel, my Siberian Husky.   Then my cat,  to a dog.  Then my little girl Gooterbell got run over.  

I have a pup,  Goofy.  He is a black lab pup.    Really, he is my DBF's dog.   Wish me LUCK!  My DBF,  named him and loves him more than me.   Goofy is a goofy, sweet loyal little pup who stays right by my side and never misses a step.


----------



## elevan (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like overall things are going well for you right now


----------



## Queen Mum (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like Polka Dot had a false pregnancy.    She got big and round and looked and acted pregnant then went into "labor" and had no babies, just a big fat placenta with virtually no blood supply.   No udder.  The vet thinks she might have some sort of hormone imbalance.   I am thinking I will sell her as a pet.   This is her second go round.   So she is going to go. 

I have what looks like a brown recluse bite on my back  and my have to go to the hospital for a stay.  OUCH, OUCH, it really hurts.  I am all swollen up and pretty sick.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope you feel better quickly


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2014)

I've not had any access to the internet for quite a while.  Brownie recently had triplets.  One was a premie.  The others were Houdini babies.   Very cute.  Pictures later when I can upload them.  BUT they are very cute.  Both bucklings - One is black, (Danny D) the other is brown and silver with white stripes and a white hoof (Frodo).  Danny D is already taking after his daddy.  He is an escape artist.  Frodo is very playful.

Jelly Bean miscarried quadruplets about a month ago when the weather was below zero.  She mourned for weeks.  She has insisted that Brownies kids are hers and Brownie has let her take over the mothering of these twins.  Brownie feeds the babies but Jelly Bean mothers them fiercely. The kids follow JB everywhere and nurse on Brownie when they are hungry.  What a setup...!

Dot is due next, in three days.  Then Mama, three days later, followed by  Polka Dot.  Reina is due in a couple months.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice to see you back!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry about the lost babies.  It has been a very tough year with the weather.  It is very nice t see you back, I was just thinking about you last week.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good to hear from you!  Sorry about the lost babies


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Good to hear from you!  Sorry about the lost babies


 Thanks. 
Just had two more yesterday.  Dot had twins.  Also Houdini babies.  One pure black doeling (6 pounds)- with ears and one brown buckling without ears (7 pounds).  Ober/Mini LaMancha cross. 

The doeling can't latch on so Dot isn't nursing her.  She is in a playpen in the living room at my house.  She is adorable. 

All four kids are doing well.  Brownie and Dot are  giving a ton of milk. 
Mama is due next Monday.  Polka Dot is due the following week.  

We tried to keep Reina from being bred.  I gave her the "shot" but it didn't work apparently... She is due at the end of this month, I think... 
Jelly Bean went into heat yesterday. Boy was she cranky!  Houdini was happy to help with that little problem.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol awww! Also  I read through your entire thread! I laughed and cried and you are an amazing person!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is the kid count so far...

Brownie has twin bucklings.  Clearly Houdini kids.

Frodo  - LaMancha buckling Brown with white stripe on belly
Danny DeVito - LaMancha buckling  All Black
Dot has twins.  Clearly Houdini kids.

Thor - La Mancha buckling Chamoise markings
Blackberry  - pure black looks like an oberhauslie like her mother
Mama has triplet doelings  All sundgauu markings.  Clearly Houdini Kids.

Fuzzy Peach - looks alpine like her mum
Pear Butter - La Mancha
Apple Dumpling - La Mancha
Reina one single BIG buckling born last night. Clearly an Ian kid.  Had to pull the baby, he was way to big for Reina to deliver alone.

Big Bill - GREAT BIG 11 pound alpine oberhauslie buckling
Polka dot is the last to deliver - due next week.  I am hoping for Ian babies.
Jelly Bean is due in 4 1/2 months.  Probably Houdini babies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations!  for Polka dot!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

These boys are Brownie's babies. Danny DeVito and Frodo, out of Houdini.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

Frodo on his birthday..





Fuzzy Peach is one of Mama's triplets.  She has three doelings out of Houdini of all things.  Apricot and Apple Dumpling have La Mancha ears...   We call them the Apple Dumpling Gang.  They are wild and crazy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

Blackberry in the playpen begging to get out.  She is a pure black Oberhauslie doeling with a Mini LaMancha daddy!  Houdini had his way with her mama...


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

Razberry - born with floppy kid syndrome.  It took three days and lots of medicine before she could walk.  Her daddy is Ian... She is big but half the size of her sister.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

And Kiwi.  She is Razberry's sister.  She is strong, healthy and twice the size of Razberry.   These  are Polka Dot's kids.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

I have sold two bucklings and a doe.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2014)

BY the WAY, These are my favorite nurser nipples for new kids...





http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/..._source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_term=156368


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats on the babies.  Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 21, 2014)

The kids are growing like weeds!   The mama's are giving tons of milk and I am making cheese and Cahete....!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Apr 21, 2014)

Queen Mum said:


> I am making cheese and Cahete....!



Sounds delicious!  Feel free to post any good recipes.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 29, 2014)

I made pepper jack cheese this week.  It looks like it is going to be good.   

Cajete

2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 gallon goats milk
4 cups sugar

simmer the milk about 5 hours on a medium heat until it turns to caramel.  (a teaspoon of the caramel dropped into ice water can be rolled into a soft jelly like blob.)

You can add vanilla if you wish. 

Pour into hot canning jars and top with lids and rings snugged down firmly.  store in the refrigerator.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 10, 2014)

OK so here are some new pictures... Blackberry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  She's two months Old.




Apricot is Mama's baby, one of three.  Almost two months old.

Then there is Apple Dumpling who looks almost identical except she has a dot on her tail.





And of course, Fuzzy Peach who has ears and is the Mini Mama of the three... in every way....including size.






Next is Reina feeding her adopted baby, Razberry...





And this is Razberry...






and last of all, here is Brownie with her two kids, Frodo (the brown and white buckling) and Danny DeVito (the spittin image of his daddy - Houdini)






Of course, we have to see Houdini...





Ian





and OF COURSE,  Mama






that is Ian and Polka Dot (Razberry and Kiwiberry's mama)  (Kiwiberry is not in this set - she kept hiding in the bushes with Jelly Bean)


----------



## jodief100 (May 21, 2014)

They are so lovely!  Houdini has grown so wonderful!  I still remember when you first got him.  Ian is such a handsome boy, I remember when he just a baby.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 21, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> They are so lovely!  Houdini has grown so wonderful!  I still remember when you first got him.  Ian is such a handsome boy, I remember when he just a baby.



Ian is HUGE!  

And Houdini is a such a great goat!  

Thanks, Jodie!


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 22, 2014)

OMG -- AWESOME PICS!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 23, 2014)

ARRRGH!

I broke my leg a couple weeks ago... Then a week later, my tire went flat.  I had to walk home to get a jack and the spare.  (I got the tire fixed.) 
A couple days ago another tire went flat. Had to walk home to get the jack and the spare.  
Yesterday the battery went dead while I was milking.  I had to call a friend for a jump.  Tonight it is dead so I had to walk to the barn (a mile away) to feed the goats.  

Now I also have a staph infection that keeps cropping up with sores all over my tummy and legs.  And I have an abscessed tooth that is KILLING ME and no money for the dentist.  

AGGRAVATION.  

If it weren't for my goats to cheer me up, I would be very sad indeed.  But they make me laugh and smile.

GOAT THERAPY!


----------



## alsea1 (May 23, 2014)

Sounds like you need to get your hands on some antibiotics for that tooth.  Doctors always yell at me but I like to keep a stash on hand. LOL  I never throw out meds. One never knows when you need em.
What breed is that buck Ian


----------



## Queen Mum (May 24, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> What breed is that buck Ian



Ian is Oberhauslie and Nubian.  He makes beautiful babies, and doelings with very nice udders.

I am taking antibiotics... but they don't seem to be clearing things up.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 25, 2014)

Sorry so much is happening at once...  keep after that staph infection, I've known a few people who have had small infections turn major in a hurry (all got medical help fast and some, at times, intensive treatment and they are all doing well now).  Best thoughts things start going better again soon.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 30, 2014)

Fixed the battery.   Bad terminal connection. - Replaced the terminal connector.    Leg is almost all better.  Staph infection seems to be getting better.  Tooth still hurts like heck.  *Goat therapy going quite well.*

*Weaning starts next week!   *

*It's been raining every single day!  Laundry on the line is getting very well washed and washed and washed and washed.  

*


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 15, 2014)

Houdini died today!  He lost a fight with Ian.  I'm pretty sure it was an accident.  It's rutt season and it looks like he got pinned against the fence and choked.

I am really going to miss that guy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 15, 2014)

I am so sorry for  your loss!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 16, 2014)

That was NOT what I expected.  I am so sorry Queen Mum!    I will miss him too.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 16, 2014)

sorry you lost your little fella


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 16, 2014)

I already miss him terribly.  I cremated him last night.  It was hard to see him go.  I have 4 of his offspring.  One buckling who looks just like him and one doeling who has his personality.  Hopefully Jelly Bean (aka Jealous Bean) is pregnant with his babies and due in a couple months.  We shall see.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Queen Mum (Jul 2, 2014)

Loosing Houdini was a huge blow.  

Then Mama got coccidiosis SO bad I thought I was going to have to put her down.  I didn't realize at first  what she had because she was the only one with it. I was treating her for everything I could think of.  But thought she had gotten some bad plants.  Then another doe got sick and that was definitive. Right now Mama looks like a walking skeleton but she is on the mend and doing great.   As are the three others in the herd who got a much milder case because they were treated immediately.  

If anyone tries to say the Corrid is no good as a treatment, you are DEAD wrong. Mama got better within 24 hours.   You just have to give the exact dose than the bottle says orally and directly.  *AND BE PERSISTANT!  five full days... *

Yay for Corrid!


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems like with animals its always something.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 31, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear about Houdini. I can not believe how big Ian is. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 1, 2014)

OK, UPDATE!  Mama is doing great! 

I have a new baby.  An orphan someone gave me.  I call him Abraham Lincoln.  He is part Nubian, part something else.  He is pretty nice looking, though I don't know how big he will be.  He has a broad chest and nice straight topline.  He is very sweet.

Reina is nursing him and has decided to adopt him.  She seems to be willing to nurse  orphan babies and takes them on almost immediately if I exclusively bottle feed them her milk for a couple days and then put them on the stand with her for a day or two.  She  is just a Mama in her heart!

Here he is on the milk stand.


All the other kids are growing like weeds and they just dwarf, little Abraham.

I had to put horn guards on Jealous Bean because she has been head butting everyone.  Good old Bicycle handlebar grips!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2015)

Let's see, where were we.   Brownie got killed.   She got out on the road and got hit by a car.  She had to be put down.  I cried for a long time. 
Everyone else is doing well.  

Jelly Bean is due any day now.  Triplets, I am pretty sure.  Mama is due February 22.  Polka Dot due February 26, Reinna is due March 14, Kiwi  due March 17.  Apple Dumpling and Apricot are due in Mid April.  And I do not think Fuzzy Peach is bred.  If she is, the daddy is Abraham (a Nigerian Dwarf).

My latest aquisition is Lizzy Bell.  A half Fleckveigh, half Brahma heifer. Newly adopted rescue.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

The loss of Houdini had to just be so heartbreaking. 
You haven't been on for awhile either... I think a lot of us must have just been dealing with so much of life!
Sorry about Brownie too. 

Are you going to start a kidding thread?

The calf is a hoot! 
I saw on another posting about your knee... will need more info... I need to have mine done but don't want to and would rather have a steel brace. Not sure if it is even an option as I now have a Bakers cyst on top of the regular knee issue. 
Honestly I don't have time for this kinda stuff. Knee, shoulder... ridiculous I tell ya!

Good to see ya Queen Mum!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2015)

The last time I had my knee done, it got better right away.  No big deal.  This time, it is just not healing well.  I must be getting old.  



Southern by choice said:


> The loss of Houdini had to just be so heartbreaking.
> You haven't been on for awhile either... I think a lot of us must have just been dealing with so much of life!
> Sorry about Brownie too.



I totally STILL miss Houdini!  Other than Mama, he was my favorite goat.  He had so much character.  Brownie was a loss.  My best milker and I raised her from a tiny baby.  I felt so bad that I lost her.  It was MY fault for not having the electric fence done.  But Houdini sticks with me much more.



Southern by choice said:


> Are you going to start a kidding thread?



Yeah, I think I will.  A lot has been going on.  I moved in November to this house and am still trying to get things put away.  It takes forever!



Southern by choice said:


> Honestly I don't have time for this kinda stuff. Knee, shoulder... ridiculous I tell ya!
> 
> Good to see ya Queen Mum!


 
More than ridiculous.  It's absurdly annoying and ruins the flow of my chi... or something like that!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, I can't believe it.  I have to move again.  My landlady, a wonderful person, is selling the house to her grandson.  SO for the fourth time in two years, I have to move.  I have less than 30 days, I have to be out by the first of May.  FORTUNATELY, the landlady has a two bedroom single wide Mobile home that I can rent.  

It's just that I have to sell* almost *all of my goats to move there since there is only about an acre for them to graze on.    I am keeping Mama and her latest baby and one of her girls from last year plus her new baby. Selling my goats makes me so very very sad!  This year's babies were just BEAUTIFUL!  And I have to sell them at the wrong time for them.  They won't be weaned yet.

I will have to build a shelter for the goats and figure out where I am going to milk.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh my gosh, so sorry, that's got to be so hard...      at least she has a place where you can take some of them.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 5, 2015)

oh queen mum.  i hate that you have to move again.  and i know that selling your goats is very painful.  having to make a big move and sell most of my goats is how i switched from alpines to lamanchas some years back.  it was very hard on my heart.  I'm a firm believer that when God closes a door he opens a windows.  will be praying for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 11, 2015)

Today was the BIG day.  I took my goats to the sale.  They all sold well.  The people who bought them were very happy to get well cared for healthy goats and I got really good prices for them.  My does brought the highest prices for milk goats at the sale.  The bucklings sold well and better than expected.  The hardest part for me was selling Ian.  I am already missing him, the big old puppy.  He sprayed me when he got off the trailer.  I guess that was his parting shot.  

Mama looks so forlorn without her BIG herd. 

I did have to buy a ewe (shetland) lamb because no one would bid on the poor little thing and until she was sold mine couldn't go on the sale.  AND MINE WERE THE next to last to be sold.  She has cerebral palsy of some sort.  But she is otherwise very healthy.  I have named her Petunia and am guessing that she will not have a long life, but she will be well cared for during whatever life she does have.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 2, 2015)

UPDATE:   October, 2015

Had to sell most of my herd.  I now have Mama, her daughter, Margaret, Last year's daughter, Apricot, Bonnie, her granddaughter. and Apricot's baby from this year.  Apricot has a surprise baby.  Just before I sold Ian, he bred her and she had Bubblegum Freddy.  He looks to be the spittin' image of his grampa, Houdini.  


 And he acts just like him too.  A budding escape artist with a big attitude.  He challenges Rex, the head dog to head butting contests every chance he gets.  Freddy stands about up to Rex's shoulder.  Rex weighs about 50 pounds to Freddy's 10 pounds. He also challenges my 85 pound lab to the occassional head butting contest but Goofy just laughs at him.

Here is Rex.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2015)

Good to see you back posting. Happy you have a Houdini wannabe/replacement. Sorry you had to sell most of your herd. What ever happened to the lamb you bought? I'm assuming it didn't make it... Are you still in the previous landlord's trailer or have you found a better place to settle?


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2015)

good to see you back Queen Mum, i was just wondering about the other day.  I'm with latestarter, have you settled somewhere that you're happy with?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2015)

Queen Mum! So strange... I too have been off site for awhile and I pop in and saw you had posted! Great update... I say strange because just YESTERDAY I was talking to my DH about Houdini. Telling him all you had told us about his amazing antics and then the loss of him. Still makes me sad. Amazing the things that stick in your head and the people and animals behind those thoughts.

Wishing you well as always.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Good to hear from you!!!!!  And I also get a chuckle time to time remembering Houdini and his antics


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 8, 2015)

I am still in the trailer.  PACKED in.  My truck is still not working and I won't be moving any time soon.  The cost is just too high.

Boy, do I miss Houdini.  Freddy is so much like him in so many ways.  I like that little guy.  He is a load of fun to watch.  He decided to have a duel with Mama yesterday.  He was leaping around like a goat on a pogo stick.  Mama was very gentle with him.  When he realized he couldn't out fight her, he took up with Evelyn.  She trounced him several times.  He laid down in frustration and took a nap. 

Peter was having a tough time because Mama kept telling him he wasn't a goat and he was sure he was a goat.  A neighbor girl, about 13, came by and fell in love with him, so I gave Peter to her. Peter likes his new home. The young lady had a pure white calf, who needed a buddy.  Peter and the calf, (named Re-Pete) are the best of buddies and go everywhere together, eat together, sleep together, graze together and are inseparable.


Bonny, Peter's goat pal missed him for a while but is fine now.  She hangs out with Margaret and Evelyn.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2015)

So kind of you to give Peter to that young lady!


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow!  Has it been that LONG?  Ten Months?   I only have one of my original goats.  Mama.  She's getting pretty old now.  I think she's about 13.  
She's still giving milk from her last kid who was born in March or Aprill of 2014.  AND Margaret is still trying to nurse on her mother.  The shame of it! 

I need babies.   Mama needs to get bred.  So I spent $250 and bought a beautiful purebred Alpine buckling.  Bonzai. from Maple Grove in Fayetteville Arkansas.  He is Gorgeous.  And a sweetheart.  I am registering him today.  He is cream colored with coffee colored legs, dorsal stripe, belly and face.  He's about 5 months old.  His mother has a beautiful udder.  The girls really like him and he has been flirting with Bonnie.  One of my does who has had pink bottom.  

Tragedy has stricken my farm twice this last month.  First there was Buddy, then my lovely black lab Goofy has heart worms.  I have been giving him preventative, but missed a couple months and the preventative was not fully effective in the first place.  Apparently some vets use ivermec as a preventative, which is NOT fully effective.  It only kills the immature larvae and not for a full month.  GET THE LONG TERM SHOTS, people.

The cost of treatment is WAY out of my league.  I've started a gofundme page and hope it works.  But if not, my baby is toast.  The treatment is nearly $1900.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 4, 2016)

Link to the page?  Maybe it isn't allowed on here but if not please PM me.   

I think all heartworm preventative my vet sells is Ivermectin. Never heard of a long term shot. ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 5, 2016)

IVERMECTIN doesn't even work for a full month. AND it only works on the immature larvae, not the mature critters. That's why my dog now has heartworm.   There is a shot that works for a full 6 months.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 5, 2016)

The 6 month injection is called moxidectin.  I looked up this website and found a whole lot of information about heartworms.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 5, 2016)

Queen Mum said:


> The 6 month injection is called moxidectin.  I looked up this website and found a whole lot of information about heartworms.



Moxidectin is the same as Quest and Cydectin.

I give my dogs 1cc per 100 pounds of 1% ivermectin not plus once a month for preventative. That dosage is a lot higher than the preventative chews, so I am pretty confident it takes care of it.

My understanding with heartworms was that it takes 5 months for them to develop into heartworms. So, it couldn't have been your fault. There is starting to be a lot of heartworm resistance to the regular chews.


ETA: So sorry about your dog


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 5, 2016)

It's a bugaboo.  But Goofy is still in the early stages.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, I was just told about a blog on treating heartworm  http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2008/05/billion-dollar-heartworm-scam.html by babsbag that I think I will try.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 9, 2016)

I just bought 500 ml of ivermectin for $90 off Jeffer's. It is going to last me forever!


http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 18, 2016)

Goofy is starting treatment this week.  YAY!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 18, 2016)

so sorry about goofy.  I hope his treatment goes well.   I live in terror of heart worms with my girls.  I give Katie the lgd and emma the 14 year old mutt puppy both oral ivermec  once a month but now have JJ who is an English shepherd and isn't suppose to have ivermec so i'm really concerned about her.  I know you can test the collie types to see if they can have it but haven't been able to afford it yet.
do you still have your goats?  see you have been on here as little as I have.  hope all is well with you


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 25, 2016)

Goofy has started treatment.  He is doing great!   The first treatment made him a little sick but he did fine.  He likes AC and stays in the house a bit, but he's the same old goofy dog.  I love that boy!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the update and glad that he is doing well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 20, 2016)

The newest addition to my herd is doing really well.  Bonzai has settled right in and has maybe bred two of my girls.  The next five months will tell.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2016)

Yay! Not been keeping up with journals... so forgive me... what kind of goats do you have now?


----------



## animalmom (Sep 21, 2016)

Pictures!  We would be thrilled to see pictures!  Dogs, Goats what ever you have, please and thank you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't have a good picture of my baby boy but he's a purebred Alpine buckling.  I'll try to get a picture to post this week.  He's gorgeous.  Cream colored with a dark brown belly, legs, face and dorsal stripe.  He's from great breeding stock.  He comes from Linda Coffee's Maple Gorge farm in Prairie Grove, Arkansas.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 21, 2016)

I still have Mama, her daughter Margaret from last year, and her daughter Apricot from the year before.  I also have Evelyn, Apricot's daughter from last year, and Bonnie,  mama's granddaugher from last year.   I have Goofy who is three years old going on 4.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 3, 2016)

Goofy is my dog.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 5, 2017)

APRICOT   Three years old.  





BONZAI  Eight months old.















BONNIE  Two years old





EVELYN  Two years old





MAMA  Thirteen years old  (she needs minerals)





MARGARET Two years old





GOOFY  Four years old.

These are my babies.   All of the girls except Mama are expecting babies in about two months.   The buck is Maple Gorge Bonzai.  He is registered with the ADGA.  Alpine Dairy Goat.  Isn't he pretty.  He is very gentle and sweet.  His dam has the most gorgeous udder I have ever seen.  His sire, I've never seen, (he's AI), but I guess he was a great buck.

Mama won't breed with Bonzai.  I think she sees him as "too young".  She's pretty picky.  Either way, she is in rough shape.  She's getting old and persnickety.  She needs more minerals and more maintenance than she used to to keep in top shape.  

Margaret is the last kid Mama had and she, at two years old is already bigger than Mama who is 36 inches at the shoulder.  She's a lovely girl.  She has Mama's feet (alpine typical)  needing frequent trims.  But she also has her size and is a beautiful girl.  She's expecting and I think it is twins.  

Evelyn is Apricot's kid and is much smaller, but still she's a nice doe.  She's by far the most hardy of the three from the whole bunch. Almost never needs hoof trims; once a year if that.  She hasn't needed a worming yet.  Her fecals are negligible.   She's never been sick.  I am hoping her udder is nice.  And she was the first to get pregnant.  Looks like twins.

Bonnie is Mama's granddaughter.  She's tall and slender.  Her mama had a great udder and was a heavy milker.  She has better feet than Mama does, but she still needs foot trims at least three times a year.  So far she's pretty worm resistant.  I've only had to worm her twice.  I am pretty sure she's expecting, but it looks like a single.

Apricot has a poor udder, but she produces milk well and her kids are lovely.  She needs hoof trims once a year and has never had worms.  She is small but kids full sized kids without ANY trouble.  If she was not a cross between Mama and the infamous Houdini, I would have sold her because of the udder and her size, but she has the best of Houdini and Mama in terms of personality, worm resistance, robust kidding, health and hooves.  I'm trying to correct her udder with the new buck.   FINGERS CROSSED.

Goofy is not pregnant.  He's a boy.   DUH!  He's my special pup!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2017)

So glad you have a MaMA Houdini baby!
Many on here now don't know who Houdini was... but I still remember some of the stories! 
MAMA is getting up there. How are her teeth? Her legs and feet still look great!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 5, 2017)

Her teeth are really pretty good for her age.  I'm going to start supplementing her feed though.  She had a really bad case of tummy trouble last year. I think she isn't as thrifty as she used to be.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 5, 2017)

Did I tell you about Goofy and my "present "?   Goofy buries little gifts for me under my pillow when he wants to remind me of what an important part of my life he is. OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.

A couple months ago I was out of town for a couple days and when I got back, Mr. Goofy was so happy to have me back that he brought me an extra special present the next day.

He buried it in the nice clean towels on my bed.  There it was... a fully intact, still warm, fresh, whole cow placenta!  Not a tooth mark on it!

Wasn't he thoughtful?!?

He stood there tail wagging furiously while I unwrapped it. Then he carefully buried it for me outside for later after I took it into the yard so no one would steal it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2017)

and 

aren't animals so thoughtful
whose cow?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 5, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> and
> 
> aren't animals so thoughtful
> whose cow?



I live in a neighborhood surrounded by hundreds of cows. At any one time someone's cow is having a calf.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2017)

If you want to know about my kidding prospects take a look at the kidding thread in breeding and kidding forums.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2017)

Houdini's grandson, Joey has blue eyes. 






He is the boy in black and white.  His brother is right behind him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2017)

Great looking group of kids there!  
Awww a Houdini grandbaby!  Where did the blue eyes come in?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2017)

Not sure how we got some blue eyes but they are blue for sure.  I will try to get close ups this week.  Joey is his name.  He is for sure a Houdini kid.  The first thing he did when he was born was stand up, nurse and then go outside to play.  He about gave his mama a heart attack.  She was still cleaning off his brother.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2017)

Well my latest "adventure" is a mis-step while getting hay for the girls.  I caught my foot on a root, fell and broke my arm, right up at the shoulder that I just had surgery on.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2017)

Awww jeeeeeeeeeze...... So sorry   Hope you didn't damage what the surgery repaired on top of the break... Hope you heal up soon and well.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh, ouch!     so sorry, sure hope you have some help with stuff while you heal up


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, the land lady was putting a round bale in for the goats and the three heifers got all excited because they thought it was for them.  They were running around and kicking up their heels just bouncing up and down, so thrilled. The bale passed them right on by and their heads , tails and ears just drooped in an attitude of sad disappointment.  It was pitiful.  The landlady had to go get a bale for them.  She had to!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 6, 2017)

You don't know me @Queen Mum, but I pray your arm and shoulder heal quick and well.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 4, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> You don't know me @Queen Mum, but I pray your arm and shoulder heal quick and well.



Thanks


----------



## Queen Mum (May 4, 2017)

I am not one to let an animal hang on "to the bitter end".  Mama has gotten thinner and thinner. She seemed OK as far as getting around but she stopped taking first chair as herd Queen about a week ago. She's been limping a bit and her feet are hurting.  The rain has been miserable for her. 

All things considered, I decided rather than let her deteriorate until she was miserable, I put my precious dear old lady down.

It was a very tough decision but I fell it honored her.  She had a long life.  She made some wonderful babies and she was an amazingly clever sensitive soul.

Rest in peace Mama.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 4, 2017)

How old was she?


----------



## Queen Mum (May 4, 2017)

She was almost 15.  This is her at six or seven.  She weighed 200 lbs.  When I put her down she weighed 145.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 4, 2017)

I'm sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry.  You did the right thing for her.


----------



## lcertuche (May 4, 2017)

I hate the idea of my babies suffering but it's still a hard pill to swallow. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I have read Mama's stories over the years and I know how much you loved her. I am so sorry 

Sometimes putting an animal down is the kind, loving thing we can do but it sure makes our heart hurt


----------



## goatgurl (May 4, 2017)

oh Queen Mum my heart hurts for you.  I know how much you loved that old gal.  what a kind and loving decision you made for her.   prayers of comfort for you


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2017)

The right thing to do isn't always the easy thing to do. Big hugs.


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2017)

So sorry, but I hope now she's resting and at peace.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss.
I think you did the right thing.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 5, 2017)

She will forever be grateful for your decision. She had a wonderful life with you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2017)

Oh Queen Mum, words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss. You have given her a great life and you gave her peace to her aging body, that is a loving goat momma!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 5, 2017)

It takes more courage, thought, and compassion to make the decision to bring any suffering to an end, but I have never regretted the action after the decision was made. It does hurt, but you allowed her to maintain her dignity to the end. I hope ya will let all the bad thoughts go, and cling to the Good ones....they will put a smile on your face....and yes, sometimes a tear in your eye.


----------



## promiseacres (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Gorman Farm (May 5, 2017)

Queen Mum


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2017)

I am so sorry! 

You gave her a wonderful life! I am sure she is no longer suffering and she is now resting in peace!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for all your kind words and hugs.  I spent last evening reading some of my old posts about her and Houdini.  I already miss them both.  His grandson, Joey, is quite like him.  He's an escape artist.

I bang a pan to call the kids back to the pen.  When I do that Joey turns and looks at me with Houdini disdain as if to say "pipe down, I will go when I am done here!"


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2017)

oh gosh QM... sitting with this thread up and open in a new tab for a few hours now. 
Bittersweet. I read your above post and immediately began to smile... as I reminisced. All the Houdini and all the Mama stories, the antics, the joy, the laughter, the frustration, all of it.... those two were special!!!!!!!!!!! Sad because of the loss of a friend that has been with you for so long... through  many moves, hardships, good times, bad times... 
You gave a great life to them and you were both mutually blessed by having one another.

The joy of the memories, my friend, helps makes the grief more bearable.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 6, 2017)

The girls were all in the field today and there was no Mama to holler at the kids to keep them from sneaking out. 

 Chaos ensued.  And who was at the forefront of the great adventure?  Joey! He had led them out the back gate and across the road up an embankment into the hedge weeds. He was hiding in the hedge quiet as a mouse munching away while the girls peeked out.  The girls bolted for home, but not Joey.  He waited til I coaxed him out with treats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 31, 2017)

A couple pictures for you of my kids.  I'm ready to sell my bucklings now.  They are full of beans and in rutt right now.  The first boy is the middle one.  His sister is in the front and she is Almond Joy and his name in Almond Roca.  


 

Next is Prince E Pal.  He's got his head down and is eating.  Next to him in the pan is his sister, And behind him is Marshmallow Fluff.  

 

Marishino Cherry has her head in the black feed pan and you can barely see her.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 31, 2017)

Beautiful goats. I love the colors on Almond Joy and her brother. I so understand the rutt part. Chaos rules in my barn right now. Went to feed the young bucks last night and I was missing one...he jumped the fence to visit with the girls. No idea who he bred...I have about 50 does in that pen, but only about 5 that I would want HIM to breed with. I also have three bucklings still with the does that I need to remove, I know that they are old enough to cause trouble.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Babsbag.  I do love the colors on those two.  I'm getting ready to sell my boys this month.  The colors from my new buck were outstanding.  He proved out really well in that department.  I'm anxious to see how the udders turn out on his daughters this year.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 31, 2017)

beautiful babies queen mum.  I do love alpines, they were my first love in the goat world.  how I ended up with lamanchas i'll never know.  well I do know but that's a story for another day.
how did your arm and shoulder heal?  hope you are fit as a fiddle.  good to see you back again.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Goatgurl.  My shoulder is not healing properly.  After almost a year of physical therapy and one surgery, I can't lift it above my waist.  I have to have more tests to see what is going on.  We shall see what we can see.  Then it will probably be more Physical therapy.  Either way, it is MUCH better than it was.  I can move it and use the arm without screaming in pain.  And I don't need lots of pain medication any more.  I'm milking and don't have any trouble with that now.  

As for the goats, I sold all but two of my adult does and one of the doelings.  I still have Bonzai.  I am "starting over" so to speak.  It was hard to do that, but I decided to cull the herd for winter.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2017)

sorry about your shoulder. My husband had shoulder replacement surgery in February 2017 and is happy with the results. It used to pop out of socket several times a day and I had to pop it back in. It took a lot of therapy and working at it, but he can use it now. 

What surgery did you have? Rotator cup or shoulder replacement?


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 20, 2017)

Rotator cuff surgery and frozen shoulder.  Then a couple months later I broke my arm. I just had an arthrogram.  No sign of what is causing the problem.  

I can't have an MRI, because I have an implant in my hip.

I guess, I'm stuck with the stuck arm.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2017)

Maybe a shoulder replacement is in the works for you. Although as much as shoulder surgery hurts, you might not want that as an option. But if the one you have don't work, a new one might not sound half bad..... I am sorry that you have to go through all this misery, from watching my husband suffer for years, I know how painful it is.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 21, 2017)

sorry about your shoulder/arm


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 21, 2017)

The joint itself seems to be OK.  Just don't know why the muscles aren't working.  Might be something else.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope it heals up.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2017)

so sorry your shoulder didn't heal up like it should.  I've been having a problem with my lower back and major muscle spasms for which I just completed almost 6 weeks of physical therapy.  sadly it didn't help but actually kind of made things worse.  next step is an mri to see if they can figure out what is going on.  honestly, i'm not sure I want to know because I am afraid that it won't be fixable.  
I so understand about thinning down the numbers of goats.  I've gone from over 25 to 3 milkers, 3 yearlings and my buck.  sure looks empty out there, but I know its for the best, sighhhh.  i'm fixing to put a for sale sign around a bunch of ducks necks too.  they are running me over so many have hatched this year.
you take care and don't stay away so long tho I've not got any room to talk, i'm not here nearly as much as I was for a while.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 23, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> i'm not here nearly as much as I was for a while.


True that - and we miss ya!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2017)

The last buckling is at his new house!  He immediately started mounting does to breed and his new owner is very happy with him.  

And Bonsai is on loan to another farm to breed some dairy does so my herd is just three does.  It feels so empty out in the field!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, Bonsai is back!  He had fun at the other farm and bred the does.  The new babies here are due at the end of February.   

My girls are looking healthy and happy.  Bonsai is looking healthy and hungry.   Yesterday, he headbutted my leg and I had to throw him and show him that headbutting me is not allowed.  He took it well and got the point very quickly.  When he got up he wouldn't look me in the eye and quietly stood away from me and deferred to me as the leader.  NO MORE gesturing that he is the head buck!   

He came to the fence this morning and asked for his cookies instead of demanding them.  He's a good boy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 2, 2017)

Sure hope ya don't reinjure that shoulder throwing goats around....


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2017)

This morning it was raining cats and dogs.  I looked out the window and who had his big knobby head stuck in the hay feeder for the third time?   Mr. Bonsai. 

I went out to help him pull his head out.  He was all wet and shivery, but he would not cooperate.  I went to get the hack saw and cut him out.  When I finished, He gave me a big slobbery kiss and ran off to chase a girl. 

I picked up my saw and turned around just in time to catch a head butt in the leg by Bonsai.  GAME ON!

I grabbed his horn and his front leg to throw him but he was ready.  He took a three point stand with his back legs.  He was dancing around pretty well to keep his balance and got away. 

He lined up for another head butt, so when he went up on his hind legs, I gabbed his icky sticky beard and hung on. He looked shocked. I held him up to my face and tried to get his front legs.  He stood on his hind legs and kicked.

I lowered him all the way to the ground and still couldn't get him on the ground so I grabbed his rear leg and picked him up by his horn and his rear leg. He tried and tried to kick himself loose and then cried Mama,Mama!

It was over. He was thoroughly chastised.

Hopefully this will end his chinanigans for now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2017)

Bad, bad boy!  He musta got away with some 'stuff' at the other farm and came home full of spit and vinegar!  Hope he gets over that mess for ya.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2017)

He needed a reality check. That's for sure.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 16, 2018)

Well now that my kids are here, it's time to get ready to milk.  I've got two more does waiting to deliver but their dates are really dicey. 

I'm finally building my garden cart and preparing to have a garden this year.  The electric fence will be nine wires.  There will be no fooling around with sneaky goats for me, by gosh!

Sara


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 11, 2018)

Latest delivery!



 


 
The top photo is a Doeling and the bottom is a buckling.  Both stood right away.  Mama and babies are doing fine.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 12, 2018)

I’ve read your whole journal QM. All I can say is WOW at the ups and downs you’ve endured over the years. I hope that this year holds lots of positives for you! I’m now following along on your journey.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Wehner.  It's been an adventure.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 14, 2019)

I'm getting ready to build a house.  I bought an acre of property on a tax lien sale and so I have to sell most of my herd.  One doe will be taken care of by a friend until the house is done so I can retain most of my favorite goat genes.  But the rest have to go.  .   I think I found a buyer for Bonzai, Margaret and Mary, my big does and buck, but can't find buyers for my kids.  So they will have to go to the sale barn.  They are my best kids yet, big beautiful milk kids.  

Fortunately I got great prices for my doelings.  I only have one left. She is a beautiful La Mancha doeling.  So I will probably get a good price for her at the sale.  Not sure what I will get for the bucklings, but they are really healthy and very friendly.  Cross your fingers folks.  Sigh!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 14, 2019)

I know this is hard for you but fingers crossed.


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2019)

This is exciting! Land! Building a house! It is not without a tug at the heart because you must cut the herd, but your own place!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> This is exciting! Land! Building a house! It is not without a tug at the heart because you must cut the herd, but your own place!



That is so true Baymule.   I am really excited.



Mike CHS said:


> I know this is hard for you but fingers crossed.



It is really hard.  I love these goats and I am going to miss them.  BUT I am keeping the one I like the most and the people I am selling too will let me breed my doe to Bonzai.


----------

